# AUSSIE & KIWI Boxing & Banter



## Royal Watcher

Luke Jackson is now ranked #13 by the WBA.


----------



## stiflers mum

Brisbane fight fans you can win free tickets to Horn vs Bailey at Australian Boxing Central facebook page.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1108353149185446


----------



## DB Cooper

George Kambosos fighting a Tanzanian on June 3rd in Sydney >>>


----------



## Got news

Kambosis vs Ogilvie - I'd like to see that!

Not sure how the ANBF have Kambosis above Ogilvie though...


----------



## DB Cooper

Brad Pitt returns on May 21st on a Brian Amatruda card that includes Watts, Buttigeig, Colomban etc.

No opponents named for anybody yet.


----------



## stiflers mum

Lenny Zappavigna should be fighting May 7 in the U.S. A short video of Lenny and what he loves about boxing and is dreams.


----------



## DB Cooper

Irish born Dennis Hogan had a win in the US at the expense of American Dennis Angel Hernandez.


----------



## DB Cooper

Rob Powdrill off to China. Opponent TBA.

http://www.fightmag.com.au/2016/04/18/powdrill-boxing-in-china/


----------



## DB Cooper

Exciting southpaw Jai Opetaia 3-0, who recently acted as a sparring partner for Lucas Browne, will fight in Mexico this weekend. No opponent has been named as yet, but he is fighting on the undercard of the WBC world super flyweight title fight.


----------



## stiflers mum

Son of Wallaby legend David Wilson making waves in boxing at just 13 years old.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing/...d/news-story/a7603d635b093763f19a847c102f8724


----------



## DB Cooper

Micahel Zerafa, Ryan Breeze and Tim Hunt had wins last night in Melbourne.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dwight Ritchie 13-0 takes on UK born journeyman Joe Rea 10-27-5 on May 8th at Somerton, Victoria.

Or, is Joe Rea in fact fighting Blake Wells on May 6th in Sydney?

http://boxrec.com/boxer/257094

:conf


----------



## stiflers mum

DB Cooper said:


> Dwight Ritchie 13-0 takes on UK born journeyman Joe Rea 10-27-5 on May 8th at Somerton, Victoria.
> 
> Or, is Joe Rea in fact fighting Blake Wells on May 6th in Sydney?
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/257094
> 
> :conf


 Dwight's actually fighting June 7th in Japan. He's fighting for the OPBF title.

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/teamritchie?source=feed_text&story_id=1117503298270431


----------



## DB Cooper

I hope Ritchie has landed the fight in Japan. Yet according to this article posted today >>>

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2015/05/0...ountry-upbringing-strength-training-and-more/

"Ritchie vs Rea is featured on Team Ellis' One Upon a Time in Somerton III card on May 8th at the LaMirage Reception Centre, Somerton".


----------



## stiflers mum

I guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## DB Cooper

It seems there is a lot of conflicting information about.

But it sounds like Dwight is fighting Hikaru Nishida 15-7-1 for the OPBF middleweight title that Nishida holds.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jayde Mitchell made short work of his opponent for the interim PABA title last night.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Nishida confirmed for Ritchie

http://boxrec.com/boxer/504539


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## stiflers mum

Easy nights work for GKJ by the looks of it.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/558820


----------



## stiflers mum

Robert Medley coming back after 5 1/2 year layoff.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/189502

His opponent looks like SMW/LHW. Listed as a LHW.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/584746


----------



## stiflers mum

stiflers mum said:


> Robert Medley coming back after 5 1/2 year layoff.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/189502
> 
> His opponent looks like SMW/LHW. Listed as a LHW.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/584746


 Looks like another fighter on the Geale-Quinlan undercard making a comeback after 5 year lay off Dominic Vea no opponent named.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/336244


----------



## DB Cooper

May 7th looks like it will come and go without a fight for Lenny Zappavigna. But July 23rd may see him back in action.


----------



## stiflers mum

DB Cooper said:


> May 7th looks like it will come and go without a fight for Lenny Zappavigna. But July 23rd may see him back in action.


 Read at another forum he's fighting this guy in the U.S on the Postol-Crawford U/C.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/396832

http://boxrec.com/boxer/432621

But nothing official.


----------



## stiflers mum

Lenny Zappavigna fight confirmed according to AUS Boxing central.



> *Australian Boxing Central*
> 26 mins ·
> AUSTRALIA'S LENNY ZAPPAVIGNA TO FIGHT ON HUGE U.S. CARD AT THE MGM GRAND!
> 'Like' his page Lenny Zappa.
> 
> MJA Boxing's Top Rank signed warrior Leonardo Zappavigna returns over 12 rounds against former world title challenger Ik Yang (19-1) on July 23 at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> The fight is on the Crawford/Postol undercard and will be an IBF 140lb eliminator for the #2 spot.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Australian...1825.479406648746769/1125442910809803/?type=3


----------



## DB Cooper

This Friday night at Rumours, Toowoomba.

Jack Asis vs Waylon Law

Will Young vs Ben Warburton


----------



## Royal Watcher

Billy Dib and Joel Brunker sound like they are in tentative discussions about the possibility of fighting each other.


----------



## Got news

Brandon Ogilvie in Bali sparring Daud Yordan. Great prep for Brandon's June fight in Japan considering Yordan fought Kato last fight out...


----------



## DB Cooper

July 1st in Melbourne >>>

Zac Dunn vs TBA 
WBC International Silver super middleweight title fight

Ben Capps 13-3-2 vs Samuel Colomban 22-8-0
Vacant Victorian State super welterweight title

Card will be shown free to air on Channel 31 Melbourne and Geelong. 
Plus free live streaming on http://c31.org.au/events


----------



## DB Cooper

Toowoomba last night >>>

Will Young KO6 Ben Warburton - retains Australian super featherweight title.

Jack Asis UD10 Waylon Law (98-91, 97-94, 98-92).


----------



## DB Cooper

Faris Chevalier stopped Luke Sharp in the 2nd round in Queensland last night. Retaining his Australian super middleweight title.


----------



## Royal Watcher

There is some controversy coming out of the Young - Warburton fight. When Young drops Warburton he gets an extra one in while Warburton is on his knees.


----------



## buff my helmet

Tomlinson vs Dib in November is the plan according to Brian Amatruda.


----------



## stiflers mum

buff my helmet said:


> Tomlinson vs Dib in November is the plan according to Brian Amatruda.


Good domestic fight with a little history of bad blood. Good stuff hope it comes off. Dib UD.

Interview with Will with some footage and his thoughts on his time with Golden Boy as well as his future and possible Dib fight.

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/05/17/wild-will-tomlinson/


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> Good domestic fight with a little history of bad blood. Good stuff hope it comes off. Dib UD.
> 
> Interview with Will with some footage and his thoughts on his time with Golden Boy as well as his future and possible Dib fight.
> 
> https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/05/17/wild-will-tomlinson/


I agree Dib beats Tomlinson. Probably easy.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Tomlinson got a harder fight than many expected last night from Tito.


----------



## DB Cooper

Results from last night in Melbourne >>>

Will Tomlinson MD - one judge had it even.
Luke Jackson UD
Andrew Moloney TKO2
Jason Moloney TKO5
Tim Hunt UD


----------



## stiflers mum

Wow the Vargas fight must of affected Willl's confidence first the gift on the FTA card against the Philo and struggling with what on paper looked like a soft touch.


----------



## Sawspan

I think Will is a bit shot, taken too much punishment in his short career and he has become relatively easy to figure out for opponents, especially considering he can't really hurt them too much, he just gets caught engaging too much.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sawspan said:


> I think Will is a bit shot, taken too much punishment in his short career and he has become relatively easy to figure out for opponents, especially considering he can't really hurt them too much, he just gets caught engaging too much.


 Yep he may be like Katsidis was after Casa,JMM and Guererro. Though Kats had some decent wins after Casamayor probably after JMM he became shot. The same may of happened to Will albeit against lesser opposition.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nader Hamdan has been added to the Melbourne July 1st card >>>

Zac Dunn vs TBA 
WBC International Silver super middleweight title fight

Nader Hamdan 44-11-1 vs Jayde Mitchell 7-1
Interim PABA super middleweight title

Ben Capps 13-3-2 vs Samuel Colomban 22-8-0
Vacant Victorian State super welterweight title

Card will be shown free to air on Channel 31 Melbourne and Geelong. 
Plus free live streaming on http://c31.org.au/events


----------



## stiflers mum

Brad Pitt wins return bout by shutout calls Green out on his facebook again.

https://www.facebook.com/bradpittboxer


----------



## DB Cooper

Jack Brubaker will defend his OBPF title against Suyon Takayama in Tokyo, July 25th.


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol: Funny take on Charles Hatley crashing the wrong Charlo brothers post fight interview on Sunday mentioning Mundine.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/2...-crashed-jermall-charlos-post-fight-interview



> PinPinterest 26 Comments  ⋆ Rec Recommend this Post 1
> 
> It is a time-honored, though often incredibly aggravating, tradition for a fighter to enter the ring during a future opponent's post-fight interview. This can be done tactfully, or it can be done in cringeworthy fashion.
> 
> This was the latter.
> 
> Following Jermall Charlo's IBF title defense against Austin Trout, fellow contender Charles Hatley stepped into the ring alongside promoter Don King to announce himself as the big man's next foe.
> 
> Only one problem: Hatley is _Jermell _Charlo's mandatory challenger. Jermall had no idea who this guy was.
> 
> It's sad to see Hatley, who possibly retired Anthony Mundine and in doing so did the world at large a grand favor, piss away all of that goodwill through his own ineptitude, but such is the price for throwing in your lot with Don King.
> 
> Not the most groundbreaking story, I know, but a fun little tidbit while you either work hard (like a responsible person) or wait for _Overwatch_ to activate (like me).


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Funny take on Charles Hatley crashing the wrong Charlo brothers post fight interview on Sunday mentioning Mundine.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/2...-crashed-jermall-charlos-post-fight-interview
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


The dislike for Choc knows no bounds and he has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## Got news

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Funny take on Charles Hatley crashing the wrong Charlo brothers post fight interview on Sunday mentioning Mundine.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/2...-crashed-jermall-charlos-post-fight-interview
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


LOL


----------



## stiflers mum

Danny Green on 2MMM refusing to comment on Mundine rematch.

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...le-m-grill-team-about-anthony-mundine-rematch


----------



## buff my helmet

What happened to Kerry Hope? He got the shitty decision overturned last year and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## thehook13

How do we see a Luke Jackson vs Joel Brunker fight going???

Titillating domestic clash :rofl


----------



## Royal Watcher

Bilal Akkawy had a first round win last night over 
Argentinian Francisco Ramon Benitez.


----------



## Got news

buff my helmet said:


> What happened to Kerry Hope? He got the shitty decision overturned last year and hasn't been seen since.


He decided his trainer would make a better manager than his current team. Hasn't worked out very well for him so far...


----------



## stiflers mum

stiflers mum said:


> Brad Pitt wins return bout by shutout calls Green out on his facebook again.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bradpittboxer






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003910519705614



Pitt looks a lot older than Green. What the hell is a dry lunch?.


----------



## stiflers mum

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dry lunch

Pretty accurate description by Pitt.:lol:


----------



## buff my helmet

Got news said:


> He decided his trainer would make a better manager than his current team. Hasn't worked out very well for him so far...


Probably thought his management were gouging too much of his earnings.


----------



## Got news

buff my helmet said:


> Probably thought his management were gouging too much of his earnings.


You're a laugh a minute you are.

Kerry fighting low level guys on the Aussie scene and his managers are "gouging" too much money?

They must be ripping off at least $100 a fight...wow they are making a killing


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003910519705614
> 
> 
> 
> Pitt looks a lot older than Green. What the hell is a dry lunch?.


that is a horrible call out. don't get me wrong, i would love to watch the fight but damn... do it in style atleast

lets get real though, it's not in greens style to give battling aussies a chance. less risk more reward in fighting overseas competition. I wish green would make his future intentions clear or just retire


----------



## Royal Watcher

Pitt would be a mug if he didn't inquire. But it really is a fanciful call out. Green didn't even dignify Pitt's last call out with a response. Probably the same this time.

As far as what Green is up to, plainly he wants to fight Mundine. He said in the above video he has already put his terms in writing to Mundine. It is just as obvious Mundine wants to fight Green. They will probably clown around for a month or two in the hope of building interest in the fight before finally putting pen to paper.


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> that is a horrible call out. don't get me wrong, i would love to watch the fight but damn... do it in style atleast
> 
> lets get real though, it's not in greens style to give battling aussies a chance. less risk more reward in fighting overseas competition. I wish green would make his future intentions clear or just retire


 Oh yeah Pitt and Broadhurst have called him out on that calling him a hypocite fighting lower ranked overseas opponents yet acting the true blue Aussie bloke. His future is Mundine that's it he may fight some Bolonti,Kovacs,Flores type bums while Mundine gains weight is my guess.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> that is a horrible call out. don't get me wrong, i would love to watch the fight but damn... do it in style atleast
> 
> lets get real though, it's not in greens style to give battling aussies a chance. less risk more reward in fighting overseas competition. I wish green would make his future intentions clear or just retire


Pitt brings nothing to the table and will very likely be ignored again.

Green and Mundine are firmly focused on fighting each other.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Craig Thomson of CTP Boxing NZ has announced on facebook Adrian Taihia will fight Robert Berridge in October. 

“CTP Boxing is proud to announce October 26th at Westlake Boys High School Auditorium, 3 years (or more) in the making they are FINALLY going to get it on because they don't get along.”


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> Bilal Akkawy had a first round win last night over
> Argentinian Francisco Ramon Benitez.


 A replay of that fight. Sweet punch.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai Opetaia's next fight is on July 2nd. He is fighting Kyle Brumby 4-10-3. They sure are moving Jai along carefully.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sam Soliman may return in July. Just over a year after his somewhat controversial points loss to Wade in the US.


----------



## buff my helmet

Got news said:


> You're a laugh a minute you are.
> 
> Kerry fighting low level guys on the Aussie scene and his managers are "gouging" too much money?
> 
> They must be ripping off at least $100 a fight...wow they are making a killing


When does minimizing your outgoings matter most?

I'll answer it for you: When your income is at it's lowest.


----------



## Got news

buff my helmet said:


> When does minimizing your outgoings matter most?
> 
> I'll answer it for you: When your income is at it's lowest.


When is it OK to not honour a signed contract?

I'll answer that for you - NEVER!

Unless of course a party is in breach...or you have no integrity then I guess nothing matters.

Me I stick to signed contracts.

I don't know what sort of person you are do you honour signed agreements?


----------



## buff my helmet

Got news said:


> When is it OK to not honour a signed contract?
> 
> I'll answer that for you - NEVER!
> 
> Unless of course a party is in breach...or you have no integrity then I guess nothing matters.
> 
> Me I stick to signed contracts.
> 
> I don't know what sort of person you are do you honour signed agreements?


That's a lot of aggro over $100 a fight.

What sort of person am I?

A logical person. A person who can't see why anyone would air their dirty laundry on a forum like you are doing here.


----------



## Got news

buff my helmet said:


> That's a lot of aggro over $100 a fight.
> 
> What sort of person am I?
> 
> A logical person. A person who can't see why anyone would air their dirty laundry on a forum like you are doing here.


Aggro?

Dirty laundry?

$100 fight?

Don't get excited mate its all good this is the Aussie Forum


----------



## DB Cooper

Meanwhile Kerry Hope is keen on a fight >>>

*"I'm literally open to facing anyone in the country"
*
KERRY Hope is calling out Australia's best at both super middleweight and middleweight.

The Brisbane-based southpaw has put the challenge out to Australia's best in both divisions to man up and face him, although the rugged 34-year-old believes many Aussie fighters are putting him in the "too hard basket."

"I'm literally open to facing anyone in the country," said Hope. "But my phone hasn't been ringing off the hook,"

"The way I see it, myself and Michael Zerafa still have unfinished business."

Hope (23-7, 2 KOs) and Zerafa (19-2, 10 KOs) were scheduled to fight for a WBO-affliated regional title last June. However, the Melburnian withdrew 48 hours before the fight, and was eventually replaced by Gunnar Jackson.

The relocated Welshman has offered to fight Zerafa and the hard-hitting Zac Dunn in the space of two days.

"We were scheduled to fight each other last year and he pulled out a day before the fight," Hope explained.

"I'm more than happy to travel to Melbourne and belt him in front of his home support - and while I'm down there - maybe I can fight Zac Dunn the following night. I say we give the public what they deserve."

"There are plenty of good fights to be made at middleweight and super middleweight."

If Hope is unable to secure a fight with Zerafa or Dunn, he has also offered his services to the winner of the looming IBO super middleweight title fight between Daniel Geale and Renold Quinlan next month.

"I'd love to face the winner," he concluded. "Daniel Geale is a true warrior, he's fought absolutely everyone,"

"We both came up short against Darren Barker, although Geale would probably have gotten the nod if the fight was in Australia. If he gets by Renold Quinlan - who is no slouch - I'd certainly love to have a crack."

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2016/05/28/kerry-hope-im-literally-open-to-facing-anyone-in-the-country/
*
*


----------



## buff my helmet

Got news said:


> Aggro?
> 
> Dirty laundry?
> 
> $100 fight?
> 
> Don't get excited mate its all good this is the Aussie Forum


The $100 was your figure. The dirty laundry too.


----------



## Royal Watcher

The name Sergey Derevyanchenko seems to be getting a mention as a possible Sam Soliman opponent.


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> The name Sergey Derevyanchenko seems to be getting a mention as a possible Sam Soliman opponent.


Yes I read that at another forum and it would be an eliminator for the IBF #2 position. He's only had 8 fights but he was apparently successful in World series of boxing format. Stern test for Sam.

http://dbe1.com/former-amateur-standout-and-2008-olympian-sergiy-derevyanchenko-added-to-dbe-roster/


----------



## stiflers mum

Is Cameron Hammond fighting Bradley Skeete for the Comm title? @Got news


----------



## Royal Watcher

Until injured, Kerry Foley was (and might still be) mandatory for Bob Ajisafe's Commonwealth light heavyweight title.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Hunt is fighting Anthony Taylor for the vacant WBO Oriental super lightweight title in Melbourne, July 29th.

Lenny Zappa must have vacated the title?


----------



## stiflers mum

Ryan Breese fighting Luke Sharp August 26th. An article on Ryan Breese.

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/06/02/ryan-breese/


----------



## PIRA

stiflers mum said:


> Ryan Breese fighting Luke Sharp August 26th. An article on Ryan Breese.
> 
> https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/06/02/ryan-breese/


----------



## buff my helmet

Billy Dib had a win last night.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Billel Dib, Ahmed Dib, Yousef Dib and Lauryn Eagle also winners last night in Sydney on the Billy Dib card.


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> Ryan Breese fighting Luke Sharp August 26th. An article on Ryan Breese.
> 
> https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/06/02/ryan-breese/


I've spared Ryan, he goes well, in fact, he actually dropped me with a straight left* He's like a better, South paw version of his stable mate, Ben Capps. I fancy Sam Colomban to beat both Capps and Jackson.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Last night in Brisbane Aaron Russell outpointed James Porter to win the vacant Australian cruiserweight title


----------



## stiflers mum

Nothing to do with Aussie boxing but I had a laugh at this guy's name considering his record.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/32255


----------



## DB Cooper

Undefeated George Kambosos 9-0 will meet Issa Nampepeche 23-5-4 of Tanzania on Wednesday night.


----------



## DB Cooper

Victor Oganov snuck a comeback fight in last month. The 39 year old Oganov, who hadn't fought for nearly 5 years, had a 2nd round KO win against an inexperienced opponent. Not sure if it means we'll see more of him in the ring?


----------



## stiflers mum

Dwight Richie weigh in photo before his OPBF MW title fight in Japan.










http://boxrec.com/boxer/504539


----------



## Royal Watcher

Dwight Ritchie is the new OPBF middleweight champion after outpointing Hikaru Nishida in Japan.


----------



## Got news

fistic fury said:


> Dwight Ritchie is the new OPBF middleweight champion after outpointing Hikaru Nishida in Japan.


Good work!

It's not easy to win overseas...


----------



## Royal Watcher

Got news said:


> Good work!
> 
> It's not easy to win overseas...


That's for sure


----------



## stiflers mum

:clap: Well done Cowboy.:clap:


----------



## DB Cooper

George Kambosos moved to 10-0 with a stoppage win last night over Issa Nampepeche of Tanzania.


----------



## stiflers mum

Jeff Horn rejects IBF eliminator against Errol Spence jr.

http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-leonard-bundu-title-eliminator-ordered-by-ibf--105471

Probably a smart move he's not ready for a ESJ calibre fighter.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Super featherweight Corey McConnell leaves today for his fight in China in 3 weeks time. A couple of WBA titles on the line in his fight against Can Xu.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Jack Asis 35-18-5 will defend his IBO title against Malcolm Klassen 32-6-2 in South Africa on July 29th.


----------



## stiflers mum

> ·
> 
> LUKE "BANGIN" BOYD SENSATIONALLY CALLS OUT BOTH MALONEY BOYS!
> 
> Luke "Bangin" Boyd, via trainer Lincoln Hudson, has called out both Andrew and Jason Moloney!
> This is what he posted to social media just yesterday...
> 
> ...
> "Step Up or Step Out! Show your Support, please read & share! This is a formal challenge to the Moloney Brothers to fight Luke Boyd on the Danny Green show!
> 
> This Support Page is to get behind Luke "Bangin" Boyd, who is chasing a fight with the Moloney Brothers from Victoria.
> 
> The Moloney Brothers continually avoid a fight with Luke Boyd, yet they rather fight imports to con the Australian public. This is a fight that Australian Boxing Fans need to see. Fighter vs Con Man!
> 
> Luke Boyd's Amateur Record:
> 
> 5 x Australian National Champion
> 7 x NSW State Champion
> 2 x World Championship Challenger (Top 16)
> 1 x Australian Olympian
> Unbeaten in Australia Under 54kg for 6 years."
> 
> - WHO thinks that the challenge should be accepted? Who thinks otherwise?
> Share your thoughts below...


The Maloney boys look good albeit against lowly opposition but Luke hasn't done much as a pro himself and last fought in 2014.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/704806

Good luck to him I suppose if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## buff my helmet

Balla vs. Tabanao card :

http://www.liveboxing.com.au/Free-Channel-2


----------



## buff my helmet

Gunnar Jackson v Mose Auimatagi Jnr card will be shown free to air in New Zealand.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...kiwi-boxing-returning-to-freetoair-television


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> Last night in Brisbane Aaron Russell outpointed James Porter to win the vacant Australian cruiserweight title


 Apparently according to Anton at boxrec Aaron will allow Green and Watts to fight for this title as long as the winner(Green)agrees to relinquish the title. Window dressing I suppose to market Green-Watts as a title fight.


----------



## buff my helmet

Rivan Cesaire defends his Australian welterweight title against Todd Kidd tonight in Queensland. Dean Mikelj vs Sam Banney is on the undercard.


----------



## buff my helmet

Cesaire and Sam Banney both won.


----------



## Got news

Kolby Johnson beats Liam Hutchinson by MD


----------



## DBerry

Got news said:


> Kolby Johnson beats Liam Hutchinson by MD


I haven't seen Liam 'Left Hook' Hutchinson, TBH, but I have a lot of time for Kolby Johnson, very exciting offensive fighter but he really, really needs to work on his defence, he thinks defence runs around da house! Great kid, I really hope he gets his defence on track.


----------



## Got news

Ogilvie & Kato make weight.

Brandon looks strong.


----------



## Got news

https://theworldboxingwall.com/2016...fight-next-and-when-aj-will-fight-in-the-usa/

Joshua vs Parker firms for later this year...


----------



## Got news

Hooper set to return in Melbourne August 13...


----------



## stiflers mum

Will Tomlinson fighting Argentinian Vincente Martin Rodriguez August 13th.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/315903


----------



## stiflers mum

Got news said:


> Hooper set to return in Melbourne August 13...


 Same card as Tomlinson?


----------



## Got news

stiflers mum said:


> Same card as Tomlinson?


No mate...Hooper will fight at the Melbourne Pavilion...if an opponent can be found.


----------



## stiflers mum

Dwight Ritchie cracks the WBC MW top 15 at number 12.

http://www.fightnews.com/rankings-2


----------



## stiflers mum

Sam Soliman vows to become world champion again.

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2016/07/15/sam-soliman/


----------



## Got news

Cameron Hammond moves to 16-0 over the weekend in India. Next fight might be for the commonwealth title. 

Kerry Hope lost to Olympic gold medallist Sing. Report says Hope put up a great fight.


----------



## stiflers mum

Nathaniel ''cheeky'' May set for biggest challenge yet.

http://cdlboxing.com.au/index.php/news/107-nathaniel-cheeky-may-set-for-his-biggest-challenge-yet


----------



## Got news

Robert Berridge vs Eleider Alvarez next weekend....tough fight for Rob...


----------



## DBerry

Got news said:


> Robert Berridge vs Eleider Alvarez next weekend....tough fight for Rob...


Good fight though, if Berridge wins it puts him right back into the mix.


----------



## Got news

DBerry said:


> Good fight though, if Berridge wins it puts him right back into the mix.


Very true mate he'll be right back in the mix with a win.

However past history isn't looking too flash for Rob...Lepikhin dismantled Rob, Chilemba dismantled Lepikhin then Alvarez outpoints Chilemba...


----------



## DBerry

Got news said:


> Very true mate he'll be right back in the mix with a win.
> 
> However past history isn't looking too flash for Rob...Lepikhin dismantled Rob, Chilemba dismantled Lepikhin then Alvarez outpoints Chilemba...


I can't be arsed looking up the numerous examples of 'A beat C and B beat A yet lost to C and D whupped by A and C but got owned then ko'd by B' scenarios yet they happen so many times that they become forgettable, in fact, they are what makes boxing exciting. Also, a fighter can improve or develop specific skills for a particular opponent, as you well know, mate.


----------



## Got news

DBerry said:


> I can't be arsed looking up the numerous examples of 'A beat C and B beat A yet lost to C and D whupped by A and C but got owned then ko'd by B' scenarios yet they happen so many times that they become forgettable, in fact, they are what makes boxing exciting. Also, a fighter can improve or develop specific skills for a particular opponent, as you well know, mate.


Very true mate very true...but Alvarez is a monster...Rob has never faced anybody like this before...


----------



## DBerry

Got news said:


> Very true mate very true...but Alvarez is a monster...Rob has never faced anybody like this before...


The more I look at it, the more I'm siding with you, here. I believe they're fighting at a catch weight and a week isn't long to prepare, particularly for someone like Alvarez.


----------



## stiflers mum

Lucas Browne enrols in the WBC clean boxing program.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...m-being-stripped-belt-following-positive-test


----------



## stiflers mum

Haye vs Browne rumour.

http://boxing-kingdom.blogspot.com.au/2016/07/joseph-parker-vs-dimitrenko-haye-browne.html

Any truth to this? @Got news @Ipswich Express


----------



## Got news

stiflers mum said:


> Haye vs Browne rumour.
> 
> http://boxing-kingdom.blogspot.com.au/2016/07/joseph-parker-vs-dimitrenko-haye-browne.html
> 
> Any truth to this? @Got news @Ipswich Express


There are always rumours mate. It will be interesting to see who Browne fights next.


----------



## Got news

Hooper fighting at cruiserweight...Good or bad move?


----------



## DBerry

Got news said:


> Hooper fighting at cruiserweight...Good or bad move?


Rhetorical question?


----------



## Got news

DBerry said:


> Rhetorical question?


Would you believe Dannyweight?


----------



## Got news

Tomlinson knocked out round 1

Caparello wins TKO 5

Hooper wins wide UD.


----------



## KMA

I tuned in to epicenter.tv last night the O'Connell v Miyoshi fight was a good tough WBC super bantamweight title defence for team Shotgun UD 10.

Zerafa TKO 5 

Will caught KO victory to Hurricane the new interim WBA Oceania lightweight champion

Great to hear Blake and Joel won their fights at the Pavilion centre...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Bug Bob Mirovic is refusing to hang the gloves up and will be stepping back into the ring with the 9 years younger 11(11ko)-5(5ko)-0 Roger Izonritei

In Perth on the 7th October.....

Roger hasn't fought since 06 when Shane Cameron knocked him out.

50 years old and Bob still refuses to give up!


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Bug Bob Mirovic is refusing to hang the gloves up and will be stepping back into the ring with the 9 years younger 11(11ko)-5(5ko)-0 Roger Izonritei
> 
> In Perth on the 7th October.....
> 
> Roger hasn't fought since 06 when Shane Cameron knocked him out.
> 
> 50 years old and Bob still refuses to give up!


Good match up, this.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> Good match up, this.


I'm just surprised Big Bob hasn't hung them up for good yet. 50 years old and still going!

at least he's fighting another boxing world old timer though.


----------



## stiflers mum

Away trip holds no fear for Aussie stylist Hammond.

http://www.saddoboxing.com/48097-cameron-hammond-kris-george.html


----------



## thehook13

Aussie boxing is a fucking joke. geales fight is not shown anywhere, not even live stream. Why have one of Australia's premier fighters fights not even on tape?

Fucking bunch of amateurs


----------



## thehook13

Geale just lost. knocked out apparently


----------



## DBerry

thehook13 said:


> Geale just lost. knocked out apparently


Fuck!


----------



## Got news

Quinlin stopping Geale needs its own thread lol


----------



## Got news

Ogilvie stops 18-1 Thai in the 6th round after dropping him twice.


----------



## stiflers mum

Got news said:


> Ogilvie stops 18-1 Thai in the 6th round after dropping him twice.


 That meansthe GKJ fight is on. Hope this ones televised.


----------



## Got news

stiflers mum said:


> That meansthe GKJ fight is on. Hope this ones televised.


Yep Brandon vs George is on...its televised but not live...most likely 1 or 2 weeks later.

Stiffy has your woody softened a bit for Kambosos after Ogilvie destroyed the Thai Billy Dib couldnt stop over 12 rounds?


----------



## stiflers mum

Lenny Zappavigna fight on the Jermall Charlo and Jesus Cuellar undercard 10th of December in the U.S.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/359003

http://boxrec.com/calendar?v=d&d=2016-12-10


----------



## stiflers mum

Got news said:


> Yep Brandon vs George is on...its televised but not live...most likely 1 or 2 weeks later.
> 
> Stiffy has your woody softened a bit for Kambosos after Ogilvie destroyed the Thai Billy Dib couldnt stop over 12 rounds?


 No.


----------



## Got news

stiflers mum said:


> No.


LOL


----------



## stiflers mum

Horn wants a few more fights before fighting Errol Spence next year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791046021216284672


----------



## Got news

stiflers mum said:


> Horn wants a few more fights before fighting Errol Spence next year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791046021216284672


Good idea...as good as Horn is hes not ready for Spence right now.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Bilal Akkawy is the new WBA Oceania Super Middleweight champ 

After forcing Kerry Hope to retire after 7 rounds with a broken jaw.


----------



## stiflers mum

Zac Dunn to defend Comm. title against David Brophy of Scotland who has only lost to George Groves.

http://hithardnews.com/david-brophy...-face-zac-dunn-in-commonwealth-title-pursuit/


----------



## stiflers mum

Aussie teen Adam Farquah to turn pro in Ireland.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11804154


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anthony Buttigieg (now 13-0) just beat beat Rocky Jerkic (now 15-1) SD for the vacant Commonwealth light middleweight championship

Didn't expect that to be honest


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anthony Buttigieg (now 13-0) just beat beat Rocky Jerkic (now 15-1) SD for the vacant Commonwealth light middleweight championship
> 
> Didn't expect that to be honest


 Neither did I.


----------



## Sawspan

Apparently it was a cracker of a fight, I want to see it. I had really high hopes for Jerkic, but I think he can be bullied a bit and gets frustrated if things don't go his way. Definitely not the end of the road for him though, all he has to do is learn and rebound!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Two upsets for the commonwealth title recently. First Kris George sending Cameron Hammond home upset and now Jerkic taking him his first loss to Burtigieg.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sawspan said:


> Apparently it was a cracker of a fight, I want to see it. I had really high hopes for Jerkic, but I think he can be bullied a bit and gets frustrated if things don't go his way. Definitely not the end of the road for him though, all he has to do is learn and rebound!


 The 8th round was a barnburner. Hopefully the rest of the fight gets put up.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1384227698264655


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

So the Aussie forum has been quiet as hell lately!! 

I didn't want to start a new thread as I don't have much to say apart from asking the question and hopefully reading some responses to learn a bit. Also because the Aussie forum could use some traffic so I'll put it here. 

What do you guys think is next for George Kambosos Jr?

With the win over Balla he's well and truely shown he's the best Lightweight in the country. 
I've heard that perhaps Paul Fleming would be a test for him but who knows what he's doing these days or possibly Kye Mckenzie but he's hung the gloves up apparently. 

So Kambosos has definitely advanced to above the domestic level.

But is he ready for the bigger leagues yet? 

He's trained in the states for the Balla fight and apparently sparred with some hot talent and world ranked guys, possibly US prospect Devin Haney also as Devin seemed to be around LA and wild card same time George was. 
By all reports George handled himself and matched it with them all. 

George talks a big talk and seems to want the biggest and world title fights asap. 

I think it's still to soon. From what I've seen he's talented but still not yet complete enough to take on the top tier. He's in a tough division with the likes of Mike Garcia, Jorge Linares, Felix Verdejo and co...

Not much wiggle room to go down to super featherweight as he'd be facing Gervonta Davis and Vasyl Lomachenko.

No good news going up either as light Welter as that's run by Bud Crawford with Ricky Burns, Víktor Postol lurking as well. 

Anyone see him being able to hang with these guys or developing his game to a level he can?


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So the Aussie forum has been quiet as hell lately!!
> 
> I didn't want to start a new thread as I don't have much to say apart from asking the question and hopefully reading some responses to learn a bit. Also because the Aussie forum could use some traffic so I'll put it here.
> 
> What do you guys think is next for George Kambosos Jr?
> 
> With the win over Balla he's well and truely shown he's the best Lightweight in the country.
> I've heard that perhaps Paul Fleming would be a test for him but who knows what he's doing these days or possibly Kye Mckenzie but he's hung the gloves up apparently.
> 
> So Kambosos has definitely advanced to above the domestic level.
> 
> But is he ready for the bigger leagues yet?
> 
> He's trained in the states for the Balla fight and apparently sparred with some hot talent and world ranked guys, possibly US prospect Devin Haney also as Devin seemed to be around LA and wild card same time George was.
> By all reports George handled himself and matched it with them all.
> 
> George talks a big talk and seems to want the biggest and world title fights asap.
> 
> I think it's still to soon. From what I've seen he's talented but still not yet complete enough to take on the top tier. He's in a tough division with the likes of Mike Garcia, Jorge Linares, Felix Verdejo and co...
> 
> Not much wiggle room to go down to super featherweight as he'd be facing Gervonta Davis and Vasyl Lomachenko.
> 
> No good news going up either as light Welter as that's run by Bud Crawford with Ricky Burns, Víktor Postol lurking as well.
> 
> Anyone see him being able to hang with these guys or developing his game to a level he can?


 Not really mate. He has outgrown the Aussie scene but is not up to Garcia,Linares yet.maybe the Indo Daud Yordan or the pommy Anthony Crolla first. They would be good fights.


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> Not really mate. He has outgrown the Aussie scene but is not up to Garcia,Linares yet.maybe the Indo Daud Yordan or the pommy Anthony Crolla first. They would be good fights.


GK looked a good step above Balla, apart from the first round i'm not sure I scored another round for him. But George was getting hit with occasional shots which made me think he is not even close to ready for a Linares or Crolla. We should not be talking about those guys for a while yet


----------



## thehook13

Adameks fighting Solomon Haumono June 24. In Poland


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> GK looked a good step above Balla, apart from the first round i'm not sure I scored another round for him. But George was getting hit with occasional shots which made me think he is not even close to ready for a Linares or Crolla. We should not be talking about those guys for a while yet


 Probably right but he has outgrown the domestic scene except maybe the Indo Daud Yordan would be a entertaining scrap.


----------



## Snowy

Great performance by Andre Ward. Proved the doubters wrong.


----------



## DB Cooper

John Hopoate is making a boxing comeback after 7 years >>>

http://www.southcoastregister.com.a...cricket-field-set-to-become-king-of-the-ring/


----------



## Snowy

Rob Medley is challenging Frans Chevallier for his Australian super middleweight title this weekend.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Two upsets for the commonwealth title recently. First Kris George sending Cameron Hammond home upset and now Jerkic taking him his first loss to Burtigieg.


Kris George was to be defending his title against Larry Ekundayo. But Frank Warren, who won the purse bid to host the fight, has pulled the pin on it >>>

https://aus-boxing.com/2017/06/20/kris-georges-lucrative-commonwealth-title-defence-cancelled/


----------



## stiflers mum

Inerview with Blake Caparello with Tha Boxing Voiice..






Blake is fighting Dimitry Shukhotsky July 14th.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855239674687889411


----------



## thehook13

Michael conlon with the Maloney boys


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Hand conditioning......


__
http://instagr.am/p/BV6ZUziFky8/

Does anyone know the score on it? Does it actually work.

Seems to me punching something hard repeatedly in hopes of "toughening" your hand would do the exact opposite and begin wearing it down untimately weakening it.

Grant in the video above Browne isn't hitting it with everything but still doesn't seem the smartest


----------



## DB Cooper

Repeatedly punching hard surfaces to harden your hands dates back 100s of years in karate. They used to punch trees and sandbags mounted on walls. There is also a wooden structure used in some martial arts called a wooden dummy that people punch. It is a vertical wooden thing with thick wooden pegs sticking out of it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Repeatedly punching hard surfaces to harden your hands dates back 100s of years in karate. They used to punch trees and sandbags mounted on walls. There is also a wooden structure used in some martial arts called a wooden dummy that people punch. It is a vertical wooden thing with thick wooden pegs sticking out of it.


Yeh I've seen those dummy things.

But any idea if it actually works?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yeh I've seen those dummy things.
> 
> But any idea if it actually works?


I'm guessing it has some benefit. But I bet it also increases the chances of getting arthritis. Probably a very bad dose of it.


----------



## Snowy

Rivan Cesaire vs Jamie Hilt for Aust welterweight title, July 22nd at Rumours Qld.


----------



## Royal Watcher

The IRS says boxer Floyd Mayweather owes $US22 million in taxes.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2017/07/12/mayweather-owes-taxman-us22-million

It looks like he is heading down the same path as so many before him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lauren Eagle has tested positive to meth amphetamines in a random daytime alcohol and drug test. She was driving her black Audi at the time and claims the positive reading is due to prescription drugs.


----------



## Overnight Success

"That's my boy".


----------



## Overnight Success

stiflers mum said:


> Inerview with Blake Caparello with Tha Boxing Voiice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake is fighting Dimitry Shukhotsky July 14th.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855239674687889411


Caparello is instead fighting Jordan Tai.


----------



## Snowy

Tyson Fury is telling people he has retired again/still.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Canelo says he doesn't want to fight for all the belts. GGG says he is putting them all up regardless:

He issued a statement saying he would only fight Golovkin for his IBF, WBA world titles and had no interest in fighting for the WBC, IBO belts.

"GGG will be proudly defending all of his titles -- WBC, WBA, IBF, and IBO -- as well as looking to add The Ring magazine title to his collection when he steps into the ring against Canelo," said Tom Loeffler, Golovkin's promoter.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

$59.95 on Maine went for Mayweather VS McGregor.

Getting it for a bargain in Aus compared to the the £100 I hear Floyd wants, and no doubt Conor does too, in the UK

Bet they are charging through ass to put it on at a pub though!


----------



## Royal Watcher

Mark Flanagan will fight Argentina’s Pablo Matias Magrini (19 wins, 2 losses, 1 draw) on November 4 at the Townsville Entertainment Centre.


----------



## Royal Watcher

WBO #3 super welterweight Dennis Hogan takes on WBO #9 Yuki Nonaka at Brisbane Convention Centre, October 14th.

Nonaka is 31-8-3 but is undefeated since 2009.


----------



## stiflers mum

MAX Boxing Oz boxing wrap up. GKJ talks Horn-PAC. Tim Tszyu is injured and some Mark Flanagan news.

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/sub-l...ark-plays-on-flanagan-gets-back-in-the-saddle


----------



## stiflers mum

Good article on George Kambosas jr and his future plans.

http://www.boxingmonthly.com/stories/kambosos-jr-targets-world-top-five/


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Good article on George Kambosas jr and his future plans.
> 
> http://www.boxingmonthly.com/stories/kambosos-jr-targets-world-top-five/


Cocksy is good value.


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568927406472503


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone know if Crawford VS Indongo is televised in Aus?

Main event website ha nothing but next weeks circus listed


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone know if Crawford VS Indongo is televised in Aus?
> 
> Main event website ha nothing but next weeks circus listed


 Checked Ben Damon's twitter and it had nothing on it so I doubt it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

stiflers mum said:


> Checked Ben Damon's twitter and it had nothing on it so I doubt it.


That's strange. Mainevent picks up some shit fights at times but misses other great fights as well:

Doesn't even appear to be on espn


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's strange. Mainevent picks up some shit fights at times but misses other great fights as well:
> 
> Doesn't even appear to be on espn


Must be too expensive I guess.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

stiflers mum said:


> Must be too expensive I guess.


Put all their eggs into Floyd and Conor.

From a business perspective it's understandable though


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's strange. Mainevent picks up some shit fights at times but misses other great fights as well:
> 
> Doesn't even appear to be on espn


 Sonny Bill Williams vs some wino from the alley sells better than a unification fight for all the belts between Crawford vs Indongo. Sad but true.


----------



## Overnight Success

stiflers mum said:


> Sonny Bill Williams vs some wino from the alley sells better than a unification fight for all the belts between Crawford vs Indongo. Sad but true.


Some wino from the alley? Who are you referring to exactly?


----------



## thehook13

Malony boys need to step it up sooner than later


----------



## thehook13




----------



## stiflers mum

The Real McCoy said:


> Some wino from the alley? Who are you referring to exactly?


 It's just a play on words for someone who is no good who they usually throw in with SBW. eg) Ryan''bulk''Hogan. SBW loves beating up those wino's from the alley.


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone know if Crawford VS Indongo is televised in Aus?
> 
> Main event website ha nothing but next weeks circus listed


You back in Aus. mate?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> You back in Aus. mate?


Nah not yet.
Was trying to find out for my old man.

Actually just started getting myself down to a boxing gym over here. Bunch of good blokes.
Hopefully be able to check out some live boxing here soon


----------



## Overnight Success

stiflers mum said:


> It's just a play on words for someone who is no good who they usually throw in with SBW. eg) Ryan''bulk''Hogan. SBW loves beating up those wino's from the alley.


Never heard it before and I'm glad.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYfHM8jF9es/

Kye scored a 6th round TKO over Alibio so the mandatory is in place

Good match up if you ask me!

Couldn't fault Kambosos for maybe deciding not to take the fight coz he's done pretty much everything he can in Australia but this would still be a top notch fight!!


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BYfHM8jF9es/
> 
> Kye scored a 6th round TKO over Alibio so the mandatory is in place
> 
> Good match up if you ask me!
> 
> Couldn't fault Kambosos for maybe deciding not to take the fight coz he's done pretty much everything he can in Australia but this would still be a top notch fight!!


 Hope they show this on FOX. Mr Frenzy vs Mr Ferocious should be a corker.:bbb


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYkdw1zlqvd/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Get it on lads!!


----------



## Royal Watcher

Aaron Russell will fight Kiwi Lance Bryant for the IBO Oceania cruiserweight title at the Mansfield Tavern on Sept 9th.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Mickey Rourke claims he is in talks with Oscar De La Hoyer about another fight. Mickey, you are 64 darling. Might be time to ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Undefeated Adrian Rodriguez will take on Samuel Colomban for the vacant Australian junior-middleweight title on the Russell-Bryant card.


----------



## Snowy

2017 has been a great year for boxing both here and overseas, and there is plenty still to come.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Sounds like Deontay Wilder will defend against Luis Ortiz.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Billy Dib heading to welterweight?


----------



## DB Cooper

Jayne Mitchell has had spinal surgery. Thankfully, reports are it went well.


----------



## DB Cooper

Billy Joe Saunders' kid is a little shit >>>


----------



## Snowy

The rematch between David Haye and Tony Bellew looks set to take place on December 17 at the O2 Arena.


----------



## Snowy




----------



## Snowy




----------



## Snowy

Badou Jack has told the WBA he is vacating their light heavyweight world title.


----------



## stiflers mum

Great fight yesterday between up and coming Oscar Valdez jr and Genesis Servania.


----------



## stiflers mum

Jeff Horn backs Dennis Hogan to win world title.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2017/09/jeff-horn-backs-dennis-hogan-win-world-title/

Bur first he has to get past this guy. Yuki Nanaka.

http://boxrec.com/pl/boxer/167522


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Not really boxing news but it is funny to see ol Barry Hall back up to his old antics king hitting cunts!! hahaha
He could have been world champion!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-...ing-two-opponents-in-qafl-grand-final/8990650


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Not really boxing news but it is funny to see ol Barry Hall back up to his old antics king hitting cunts!! hahaha
> He could have been world champion!
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-...ing-two-opponents-in-qafl-grand-final/8990650


 He should take his mate Greeny's advice. He needs to wind his neck in.,


----------



## Royal Watcher

stiflers mum said:


> He should take his mate Greeny's advice. He needs to wind his neck in.,


That Coward Punch campaign Danny Green has been the face of has been an outstanding success. So much so that other offshoots of it now exist. Such as the One Punch Campaign.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

stiflers mum said:


> He should take his mate Greeny's advice. He needs to wind his neck in.,


No doubt. Pretty sure Barry himself has been quoted talking about how disgusting the coward punches area.

Should take his own advice in that case


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> That Coward Punch campaign Danny Green has been the face of has been an outstanding success. So much so that other offshoots of it now exist. Such as the One Punch Campaign.


 Agreed though slightly hypocritical because of 1 of his mates it's a great initiative.


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> No doubt. Pretty sure Barry himself has been quoted talking about how disgusting the coward punches area.
> 
> Should take his own advice in that case


 True.


----------



## Royal Watcher

stiflers mum said:


> Agreed though slightly hypocritical because of 1 of his mates it's a great initiative.


What are you trying to say there?


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## Snowy

Wilder struggled with Szpilka round after round. But that knock out was absolutely brutal.


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> What are you trying to say there?


 He's mates with John Kizon.


----------



## Royal Watcher

stiflers mum said:


> He's mates with John Kizon.


More riddles. What does John Kizon have to do with the Coward Punch campaign?


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> More riddles. What does John Kizon have to do with the Coward Punch campaign?


 He's a suspected lol underworld figure who Is/has been mates with several unsavoury scum drug dealers,gangsters etc.for decades.Here's a quick example of his mates friends handiwork.

https://thewest.com.au/news/wa/the-vicious-fight-that-ignited-bikie-bad-blood-ng-ya-210217


----------



## Royal Watcher

stiflers mum said:


> He's a suspected lol underworld figure who Is/has been mates with several unsavoury scum drug dealers,gangsters etc.for decades.Here's a quick example of his mates friends handiwork.
> 
> https://thewest.com.au/news/wa/the-vicious-fight-that-ignited-bikie-bad-blood-ng-ya-210217


Did you even read my post that you quoted?

What does John Kizon have to do with the Coward Punch campaign?


----------



## DB Cooper

*Luis Ortiz Fails Drug Test - Wilder Fight in Doubt*

WBC president Mauricio Sulaiman sent out a Tweet early Friday morning that revealed Luis Ortiz has tested positive for a banned substance in advance of his November 4 showdown with WBC heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder.

Sulaiman's message didn't specify the substance for which Ortiz tested positive, only that the Voluntary Anti-Doping Association, which administers testing for the WBC's "Clean Boxing Program," made him aware of the result.

http://www.boxingscene.com/luis-ortiz-fails-drug-test-deontay-wilder-fight-doubt--120926

These positive tests are becoming an all too common occurrence.


----------



## Snowy

The Coward Punch campaign has been an enormous success and a big part of the reason it has penetrated community awareness to the extent it is has is that a high profile athlete like Danny Green has been the face of the program.


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> Did you even read my post that you quoted?
> 
> What does John Kizon have to do with the Coward Punch campaign?


Oh dear ,Danny Green is the face of the coward punch campaign (A good thing and great initiative) but when he openly associates and is friendly with violent thugs like Kizon it takes away from that message. Look Im too old and couldn't be bothered to go into the mans history it but google his name.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/per...e/news-story/449c72229548df0fad179f3c8737c6f4









I suggest you watch this excellent boxing documentary ''A Melbourne story'' about the Barry Michael vs Lester Ellis fight. And see what Kizon's (thankfully dead)ex best mate Alphonse Gangitano did to Barry Michaels when he beat Lester and lost a shitload of money.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Shannon Briggs challenge to Tyson Fury >>>

"The only thing better than the pre-fight circus would be the in ring war we would engage in, two former world heavyweight champions who remain armed and dangerous. I may be mad but I'm also as serious as can be. Briggs-Fury or Fury-Briggs, you would need psychiatrists more than you would judges. Really, the only essentials would be a boxing ring, some gloves and a good referee. This dream fight would not go the distance."










*LET'S GO CHAMP!*


----------



## Snowy

Wilder saying he wants the fight to go ahead and he is prepared to take responsibility for the repercussions of fighting Ortiz after he tested positive.


----------



## Snowy

Briedis beat Perez UD.


----------



## stiflers mum

GKJ fighting Oct 13 against this guy.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/549616

Should be a easy win. George has a ranking should be stepping up against better opposition than this (though I understand he's cleaned up domestically and his promoters may not have enough money like DUCO to bring over quality opposition).


----------



## Overnight Success

David Haye is demanding a clause in his contract with Bellew that if he levels it 1-1 there will be a decider. Why he would want that is a puzzler. Surely if Haye wins he would be looking at trying to get a title fight? Or into an eliminator for one?


----------



## Overnight Success

Kevin Barry was among those who lost people close to him in the Las Vegas massacre.

http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/sport...ds-wounded-killed-in-las-vegas-shootings.html


----------



## Snowy

Haye-Bellew II announced.

http://www.itv.com/news/granada/update/2017-10-04/bellew-v-haye-announce-epic-rematch-in-december/


----------



## Royal Watcher

http://www.boxing.com/ortiz_out_stiverne_in.html

WBC withdraws sanctioning for Wilder-Ortiz and Wilder will instead face Stiverne on November 4.


----------



## stiflers mum

Hopkins: Canelo will do a Ward-Kovalev II on Golovkin rematch and win big!!!

http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-canelo-ward-kovalev-ii-on-golovkin-win-big--121105

So expect Canelo to use GGG's nuts for a speedbag in the rematch.


----------



## stiflers mum

Wlodarczyk out to prove Diablo is back and become a 3 time World Champion and advance in the WBSS (World Boxing Super Series)
semi-finals in the CW division.




* Wlodarczyk Is Out To Prove 'Diablo' Is Back *
























Already a two-time cruiserweight world champion, *Krzysztof "Diablo" Wlodarczyk* will seek to become a champion a third time, and also put himself into the World Boxing Super Series cruiserweight semi-finals, when he battles IBF Champion *Murat Gassiev *on Saturday, October 21 at the Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey.

"Anyone who knows me and my experience in this sport knows that I will be ready on October 21," said Wlodarczyk. "Everything that I've done so far in training camp and in sparring is to show my Polish fans in American that 'Diablo' is back."

The Polish former champion not only has a chance to further solidify his place as one of the greatest Polish fighters of this generation, but he can put himself into a position to became the undisputed king of the division.

"I know how important this matchup is and that's why I'm leaving no stone unturned in training," said Wlodarczyk. "This fight is for my legacy and I've worked hard to have the opportunity. If I can take full advantage of this, then I can send a lot of my fans home happy and that will be my goal on October 21."

If Wlodarczyk defeats Gassiev and captures the IBF crown, he will move on to the semi-finals to face WBA Champion Yunier Dorticos and put himself even close to winning the Muhammad Ali Trophy in a finals showdown with either WBO Champion Oleksandr Usyk or WBC Champion Mairis Briedis.

"Murat Gassiev is a strong dynamic fighter, but he's not without flaws," said Wlodarczyk. "He beat Denis Lebedev in Moscow, and I have to respect that, but I'm working hard with my trainer to catch Gassiev with something that he will not be prepared for. They say he hits hard, but I hit harder.

"When there's nothing to lose, I'm always the better fighter. Don't be surprised if Gassiev is on the defensive from the beginning. This is my first time fighting in front of the great Polish fans in New Jersey and New York and I'm going to give them something to remember."

Wlodarczyk was unable to get revenge for his last defeat in a world title bout against Grigory Drozd after losing in 2014 and suffering an injury before their 2015 rematch. Wlodarczyk earned a 2016 title shot against Beibut Shumenov before Shumenov withdrew from their match with an injury. Overall ,Wlodarczyk has won four contests in a row leading into October 21.

"I'm very happy to be injury free and physically feel at the top of my game," said Wlodarczyk. "My message to my supporters around the world - don't doubt my chances. Believe in me like I believe in myself. I'm not only there to beat Gassiev and become the IBF champion. I want to beat him and go all the way and bring that Muhammad Ali Trophy back to Poland!"

Additional action on October 21 will feature a WBSS reserve match between hard-hitting Polish contender *Mateusz Masternak *and once-beaten *Stivens Bujaj,* plus a 10-round super welterweight bout between unbeaten Polish contender *Maciej Sulecki *and former title challenger *Jack Culcay.*


----------



## stiflers mum

Golovkin wants fair playing field for Canelo rematch.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/4595...concern-over-canelo-alvarez-rematch-las-vegas

Fair enough to but I doubt Golden Boy will go for it. One thing for sure Adalaide Byrd shouldn't be a judge for it (or any other fight for that matter).


----------



## Royal Watcher

Manny Pacquiao Is awarded "Philippine Man of the Year."

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/10/prweb14767079.htm

It would have been bigger news had he not won.


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> Manny Pacquiao Is awarded "Philippine Man of the Year."
> 
> http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/10/prweb14767079.htm
> 
> It would have been bigger news had he not won.


:lol:


----------



## Snowy

Impossible not to be impressed with Eubank's performance.


----------



## stiflers mum

Snowy said:


> Impossible not to be impressed with Eubank's performance.


 Yep very dominant Crolla-Burns was a lot more even 12 round corker.


----------



## Snowy

Forget money. Forget titles. Serve me up an evenly matched fight between two guys who refuse to take a backward step. I had Crolla just shading it. Probably a little closer then than the judges had it. Great fight.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## stiflers mum

Fire destroys iconic Kronk gym in Detroit.

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...-destroys-iconic-kronk-gym-detroit/744167001/

Sadly going the way of Kronk Gym Perth.


----------



## DB Cooper

Miguel Cotto's final opponent will be Brooklyn fighter Sadam Ali 25-1.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/482805
http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Human:482805
http://boxrec.com/en/watch/482805?returnUrl=/en/boxer/482805
http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/482805?print=y


----------



## Overnight Success

"Of course I done called Joshua out...they know what I want...I want him...they bought that first belt from Charles Martin for sure...he wasn't even ready to step up to the plate...because you a coward, you can't talk for yourself...they already was terrified of me...I'm coming in there trying to really hurt you," 

-Deontay Wilder


----------



## Royal Watcher

Same trick. Different Eubank:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1679645868726008


----------



## stiflers mum

Blake Caparello and George Kambosas jr score stoppage wins last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918985059868090368


----------



## Overnight Success

Groves vs Cox tomorrow. Not a Cox fan. Hope Groves sparks him.


----------



## Snowy

Cox put up a hell of a fight while it lasted. But Groves caught him with a huge right to the body, stopping him in the 4th.


----------



## Snowy




----------



## Snowy




----------



## stiflers mum

Good series on you-tube on boxing greatest revenge/rivalries.

Part 1- Joshua-Whyte,Martinez-Williams,Pac-Morales,Leonard-Duran,Tarver-Jones jr


----------



## stiflers mum

Snowy said:


>


 This and other fights were free yesterday on FOX 507. Trout-Hurdwas the best but Mares-Guttuirez(I think his name was) and LSC vs Avola were great fights too.Jermell Charlo-Lubinson and Lara-Gausha weren't great though Charlo smashed him in 1 round impressively. Here is the full fight.


----------



## Snowy

Dennis Hogan had a points win over Yuki Nonaka and in the process has apparently all but guaranteed himself a world title shot.

Rohan Murdock took just 3 rounds to stop Said Mbelwa on the same card.


----------



## stiflers mum




----------



## stiflers mum

LSC vs Avalos


----------



## stiflers mum

Snowy said:


>


 First 2 rounds of that fight was Hearns--Hagler like.:good


----------



## stiflers mum

Boxing greatest revenge rivalries Part 2. RJJ vs Griffin,Cotto vs Marg,Lewis-Rahman.


----------



## stiflers mum

Boxings greatest revenge rivals part 3 Pac vs JMM.


----------



## Snowy

Joshua will now fight Takam, after Pulev pulled out with a shoulder injury.

Takam is unfortunately on very short notice. Otherwise, it might have been good to have had a common opponent to Parker and now Joshua, in the form of Takam.

It will be interesting to see what Takam tips the scales at. It will probably give a pretty good indication of how prepared he has been able to be on such short notice.


----------



## Royal Watcher

@stiflers mum Some good fights there. Keep posting those videos.


----------



## stiflers mum

Boxing greatest revenge rivalries part 4. Tyson-Tillman,Berto-Ortiz,Williams-Quintano.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1632776933440141



What's going on with Paul Flemming?

I see he scored a brilliant KO over some unknown dude they other day. Possible KO of the year candidate.
But other than that I've heard nothing about him for god knows when!

He was always supposed to be slated as a big prospect coming through from Aus. But he's been pro since 2008, is 24(16)-0-0 now and still seems to be fighting no one in front of next to no one making no noise at all.


----------



## stiflers mum

Renold Quinlan set to fight former WBA SMW champion Fedor Chudinov in Russia Dec 9 in Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920489762342842368
CEJ in England and Chudinov in Russia Renold is becoming the Aussie Glen Johnson. Good luck Renold.


----------



## stiflers mum

Kambosos jr stoppage of Krai Setthapon






GKJ is now ranked 7th with the WBA and 14th with the WBO. Full fight at Live Combat Sports facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/livecombatsports/

Can't help but be impressed with GKJ's poise and movement albeit against a reluctant opponent and his finishing off skills. Can't wait to see how he goes when he steps up. A great talent and he's only 24 theirs other fights there too,.


----------



## Snowy

Debuting English heavyweight Joe Joyce stopped the experienced Ian Lewinson in 8 rounds. Joyce jabbed strongly, closing Lewinson's eye and handing him only his second stoppage in 17 fights.


----------



## Snowy

The WBA have issued a letter to Luis Ortiz advising him that he is under suspension, removed from the rankings and stripped of his mandatory position. 

All Ortiz can hope for is a clean B sample. Otherwise he will be suspended for at least 6 months.


----------



## stiflers mum

Murat Gassiev vs Kryzsztoff Wlodarczyk weigh in and interviews. Fight part of the WBSS for the IBF CW belt.
WAR WLOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum

DAMN IT !!!!!!!! Shades of Hopkins vs Delahoya about this stoppage lovely liver shot by Gassiev.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Hassan N'Dam lost his WBA title to Ryota Murata. Stopped in 7. For Murata it was sweet revenge after losing to N'Dam by split decision in their previous meeting.


----------



## stiflers mum

Paul Gallens next opponent takes the piss out of him online.

https://www.triplem.com.au/sport/nr...ing-opponent-takes-the-piss-out-of-him-online


----------



## Royal Watcher

stiflers mum said:


> Paul Gallens next opponent takes the piss out of him online.
> 
> https://www.triplem.com.au/sport/nr...ing-opponent-takes-the-piss-out-of-him-online


Puna hasn't even had a pro fight. Circus level.


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## stiflers mum

Wrap up of the fights Saturday night.


----------



## stiflers mum

Darragh Foley's grand plan.

https://aus-boxing.com/2017/10/21/darragh-foleys-grand-plan/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Foley's Grand Plan

Aus-Boxing October 21, 2017 Brock Ellis

DARRAGH Foley is a man with a plan. The talented southpaw faces off with Japan's Ryuji Hatchimitsu Ikeda in the fourth defence of his...








DARRAGH Foley is a man with a plan.

The talented southpaw faces off with Japan's Ryuji Hatchimitsu Ikeda in the fourth defence of his WBA Oceania super lightweight title at The Star Casino in Sydney tomorrow. If victorious, Foley also stands to collect the WBO Oriental and interim WBC Asian Boxing Council belts.

It's the ranking that comes with these belts that Foley sees as his big chance to eventually contend for a world title.

"The plan was four title fights this year and obviously with (Terence) Crawford moving up all those belts become vacant," Foley said.

"I want to be strongly positioned in two of the organisations so that early next year I will be ready to fight for a world title and I will be ready to win a world title as well. That's the plan."

Foley's late inclusion on tomorrow's undercard gave him little hope of securing an opponent worthy of his lofty aspirations but he's grateful for the opportunity and has vowed to make a statement against his Japanese foe.

"I'm looking forward to fighting and grateful that I have been added to the card," Foley says.

"Look, I'll be honest with you, my opponent isn't a world-beater, but he is the best opportunity I could get in front of me. Believe me when I say this, he will be dealt with accordingly."

With names like Sakio Bika, Kris George, Tim Tszyu and Jack Brubaker all fighting on the one card it will take a mammoth performance from Foley to truly stand out but he's adamant that his showing will be the one everyone's talking about.

"You will see a super-scintillating showcase," he said.

"It's a high-profile card. You have some great fighters on it. I want to make sure my name will be on everyone's lips when they leave the venue."

Victory over Ideka is just the beginning for Foley. He plans on fighting again in December and this time against a highly rated opponent.

"I'm firstly going to get this guy out of the way and then everything will be in place for a big December fight," Foley said.

"That's going to be against someone who is ranked or a good solid opponent. I just want to be able to solidify my position and see what going on with who's fighting whom for the vacant titles. Then next year, start making some noise and really start getting amongst it."

Foley's plans may be audacious but he's under no illusion that he has things he needs to work on. A trip to the United States high on his list of priorities for 2018.

"In the New Year I'm definitely going to head back over to the states for an extended period of time and just get around those gyms," he says.

"Just sparring and learning my craft a little bit more."

Success often begins with a well thought out plan and it's clear that Foley has just that. He has a long hard road ahead of him but it's obvious that he's ready for the challenge.

"I'm just going to put everything in place so that I will be ready for that opportunity," he concludes.

*For more information about the Johnny Lewis Ultimate Fight Night, please see here *

Words: Dan Attias/Follow Dan on Twitter
Photo: Louie Abigail\


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## stiflers mum

An old Kostya Tszyu doco ''Destiny'' now on you-tube.


----------



## Royal Watcher

*Odds For Joshua vs Takam*

Outright: Joshua $1.02 and Takam $12

Method: Anthony Joshua by KO/TKO $1.07


----------



## Overnight Success

Freddie Roach is going to corner for Georges St-Pierre on his next UFC fight.


----------



## buff my helmet

http://metro.co.uk/2017/10/29/polic...ht-with-hardcore-porn-between-rounds-7036652/

A police force tweeted an illegal live stream of Anthony Joshua's world title fight - with the link playing hardcore porn between rounds.

:dance


----------



## buff my helmet

Look out boxing. Here comes Dana and the UFC

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/10...l-ufc-move-into-boxing-why-not-give-it-a-shot

Dana White elaborates on potential UFC move into boxing: 'Why not give it a shot?'


----------



## Overnight Success

Ortiz got 12 months

The WBA have removed Luis Ortiz’ as mandatory contender, removed him from the WBA ratings and suspended him from participation in any WBA sanctioned bouts for 1 year (until September 22, 2018).


----------



## stiflers mum

buff my helmet said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2017/10/29/polic...ht-with-hardcore-porn-between-rounds-7036652/
> 
> A police force tweeted an illegal live stream of Anthony Joshua's world title fight - with the link playing hardcore porn between rounds.
> 
> :dance


 More interesting than the FOX telecast.:lol:


----------



## buff my helmet

Wilder getting fed up with Joshua and who could blame him?

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/boxi...g-news-IBO-WBA-WBC-world-heavyweight-champion

"I just want to know what the hell is going on in the heavyweight division"

"I just woke up to multiple articles where Joshua stated where he's just not mentally, physically or emotionally ready for me, where it make take up to 2020 before he builds up to the courage to really fight me, basically talking about getting me old."

"Don't you know this black don't crack? I ain't getting old no time soon, trust me."


----------



## stiflers mum

UFC's White laughs: No chance Horn fights McGregor.

http://www.boxingscene.com/ufc-whit...122098?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Good,don't want to see Jeff mixed up with this shit.


----------



## Overnight Success

Wilder's 1st round KO of Stivern will only make Hearn more wary of letting him anywhere near his boy Joshua.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Kye MacKenzie picked up WBA and WBO regional belts last night with a UD win over kiwi Nort Beauchamp.

Can someone now please make MacKenzie VS Kambosos?!!!


----------



## stiflers mum

Paul Gallen,Randy Petalcorin score victory's last night. Gallen's hardest fight apparently. Mr Frenzy''s win was the support main event on the Gallen card.

http://www.boxingscene.com/paul-gal...122317?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## buff my helmet

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Kye MacKenzie picked up WBA and WBO regional belts last night with a UD win over kiwi Nort Beauchamp.
> 
> Can someone now please make MacKenzie VS Kambosos?!!!


Yes please.


----------



## buff my helmet

Here comes another Kiwi heavyweight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/junior-fa-destroys-fred-latham-wins-ko-results--122320


----------



## stiflers mum

GLK's weekly boxing blog. Including Horn to delay Crawford fight,Lucas Browne talking about possible Parker fight,Dennis Hogan possible title fight and more.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...g/news-story/e2ccf17300b107e6ab3d97fb5112863f


----------



## stiflers mum

New record for quickest title fight in history this morning Zolani Tete KOing Siboniso Gonya 11 seconds.


----------



## stiflers mum

Golovkin vs Canelo ''definitely happening at T-Mobile arena,Las Vegas on May 5'-DeLaHoya.

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2017...-t-mobile-arena-las-vegas-on-may-5-de-la-hoya


----------



## buff my helmet

Golovkin wants belts.

"I would love to fight 3 or 4 times a year but I know it's difficult. If Canelo does not want the fight, then obviously I would love to unify. I can not put pressure on the WBO champion but if he wants I will be willing because my dream is to have all the titles."


----------



## thehook13




----------



## stiflers mum

Loved Kats damn shame how his life has turned out. JMM's recovery powers are awesome,he recovers so well after getting dropped. Him and PAC would have only had 1 fight and 1 round in total if it was anyone else.


----------



## stiflers mum

David Toussaint update. Injured out until 2018 that's why he's not on the Horn-Corcoran U/C.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bbk-K4djq_T/


----------



## Snowy

stiflers mum said:


> Golovkin vs Canelo ''definitely happening at T-Mobile arena,Las Vegas on May 5'-DeLaHoya.
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2017...-t-mobile-arena-las-vegas-on-may-5-de-la-hoya


Looking forward to the rematch. Just wish it had been made sooner.


----------



## stiflers mum

Snowy said:


> Looking forward to the rematch. Just wish it had been made sooner.


 True but it's still a lot quicker than Pac-May.


----------



## buff my helmet

Easiest way to look skinny is stand next to a fat bloke. Rick's no dummy.


----------



## stiflers mum

Lenny Zappavigna interview. Fighting on Horn undercard( no opponent named) and planning on fighting Lipinets again for a world title.


----------



## stiflers mum

George Kambosos jr interview. Say's he wants title fight in 2018 touches on sparring with Pacquiao. Wants to go to U.S as he's cleaned house domestically.


----------



## Overnight Success

Canelo has given the No.1 ranking by the WBO at 160 pounds. Have to wonder why? It's not like he has earned it.

Perhaps the WBO see him fighting the winner of Saunders-Lemieux? If that did happen it would probably delay GGG-Canelo II.

Maybe Oscar doesn't think GGG is quite as old as they thought he was? Better to wait a bit?


----------



## stiflers mum

Quinlan and Zerafa going at it on social media.


----------



## buff my helmet

Tyson Fury vs Tony Bellew

Fury 1/10

Draw 25/1

Bellew 11/2


----------



## Snowy




----------



## buff my helmet

Bad luck for TJ Doheny. His IBF world title final eliminator with Evgeny Gradovich has been cancelled. Gradovich has eye problems.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1675620285822472


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> Quinlan and Zerafa going at it on social media.


Lets get some contracts signed then

:bbb


----------



## Snowy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-Iain-Lee-Amir-Khan-leave-camp-FURIOUS.html

The things 'personalities' stoop to :conf


----------



## stiflers mum

What I'm really fighting for. A great insight into Joseph Parker,his childhood,how he got into boxing and his closeness to his family(especially his dad).

https://www.playersvoice.com.au/joseph-parker-what-im-really-boxing-for/#FXmBMh4RBY6OBX8I.97


----------



## buff my helmet

Dib and Jarvis both scored wins

Billy Dib beat Phum Kunmat in a shut out over 8 rounds in Sydney on Saturday, and on the undercard Brock Jarvis made it 12-0 by stopping Wichet Sengrakhorn in the 1st round.


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


>


 Didn't do Lemmy much good he got schooled. BJS looks slick an see him frustrating Canelo with his slickness and movement (if they fight).


----------



## buff my helmet

Didn't expect BJS to win in such decisive fashion. Looks like he is better than many have been giving him credit for.


----------



## stiflers mum

buff my helmet said:


> Didn't expect BJS to win in such decisive fashion. Looks like he is better than many have been giving him credit for.


 His movement would trouble GGG and Canelo though they are far better cutting off the ring than Lemieux. Better than what I thought he was from what I had seen before.


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> His movement would trouble GGG and Canelo though they are far better cutting off the ring than Lemieux. Better than what I thought he was from what I had seen before.


I think GGG still beats him. But would make for a good fight.


----------



## stiflers mum

The Real McCoy said:


> Canelo has given the No.1 ranking by the WBO at 160 pounds. Have to wonder why? It's not like he has earned it.
> 
> Perhaps the WBO see him fighting the winner of Saunders-Lemieux? If that did happen it would probably delay GGG-Canelo II.
> 
> Maybe Oscar doesn't think GGG is quite as old as they thought he was? Better to wait a bit?


 Looks like Canelo-Golovkin is next (but who knows with boxing).

Canelo gives Golden Boy green light to finalise Golovkin fight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-gives-golden-boy-green-light-finalize-golovkin-bout--123603


----------



## stiflers mum

Mundine wants to use Horn as a springboard to Canelo,GGG.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mundine-like-use-horn-springboard-canelo-ggg--123609


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> Mundine wants to use Horn as a springboard to Canelo,GGG.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mundine-like-use-horn-springboard-canelo-ggg--123609


More likely Horn will use Mundine as a door mat. Mundine, What a fucking stiff


----------



## stiflers mum

Australian fight promoters wish lists for 2018. On fight call out.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1686636858034890


----------



## stiflers mum

SBW TJ Doheny earns a title shot beating Pipat Chaiporn.

http://www.boxingscene.com/doheny-beats-tawatchi-ibf-eliminator-secure-title-shot--123670


----------



## stiflers mum

Billy Dib training with Fenech targeting Gervonta Davis.

http://www.boxingscene.com/billy-dib-now-training-with-fenech-targets-gervonta-davis--123918

Davis by vicious,one sided beating.


----------



## stiflers mum

Jeff Horn with baby, his next fight to be sorted in the coming weeks.

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-jeff-horn-becomes-father-looks-ahead-next-fight--123922


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> Billy Dib training with Fenech targeting Gervonta Davis.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/billy-dib-now-training-with-fenech-targets-gervonta-davis--123918
> 
> Davis by vicious,one sided beating.


Fuck, Davis by highlight reel dismantling and devastation!


----------



## stiflers mum

Ray Wheatley's Australian boxing round up for 2017.

http://fightnews.com/australian-boxing-roundup-2017/11512


----------



## stiflers mum

Boxing fan fines $85,000 for streaming the Joshua-Klitchko fight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/boxing-fan-cracked-with-85000-bill-over-illegal-facebook-stream--124054

I wonder what happened to that guy who streamed Mundine-Green 2? FOXTEL said they were going to take action against him but I haven't heard anything since.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-...mers-warned-to-brace-for-legal-action/8241276


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeHO_5bFqTq/

Talking bout Kye KcKensie.

Kambosos is confident but I don't think it's a gimme for either of them.

Kambosos VS McKensie! Someone make it happen!!!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Billy Dib VS Gervonta Davis in a title eliminator??

Just saw the breakfast club interview and Gervonta mentions possibly fighting Billy around March. Or at least sounds like that's who he was fighting

12 min mark.


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Billy Dib VS Gervonta Davis in a title eliminator??
> 
> Just saw the breakfast club interview and Gervonta mentions possibly fighting Billy around March. Or at least sounds like that's who he was fighting
> 
> 12 min mark.


Easy win for Davis. What I think of this fight.

:dberry


----------



## stiflers mum

Lucas Browne has more to worry about than Dillian Whyte.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953756707683029000


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> Lucas Browne has more to worry about than Dillian Whyte.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953756707683029000


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum

Lucas Browne vs Dillian Whyte press conference.






These 2 don't like one another.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

stiflers mum said:


> Easy win for Davis. What I think of this fight.
> 
> :dberry


Pretty much my thougts.
It's good to see Billy is still getting big fights but Tank knocks him out


----------



## stiflers mum

GGG vs Canelo rematch set for May 5.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/boxing-golovkin-alvarez-rematch-set-for-may-5


----------



## Royal Watcher

The war few thought could go the distance very nearly did.

But Gassiev brutally efficient in the end, and the upcoming Gassiev-Usyk final for all the cruiserweight marbles promises to be something else.


----------



## Royal Watcher

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2018...ora-almost-done-for-may-5-on-bellew-v-haye-ii

According to Joe Joyce's manager Sam Jones, the deal is almost complete for Joyce to fight Derek Chisora in just his 4th pro fight on May 5th, on the Bellew-Haye undercard.


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> The war few thought could go the distance very nearly did.
> 
> But Gassiev brutally efficient in the end, and the upcoming Gassiev-Usyk final for all the cruiserweight marbles promises to be something else.


 2 awesome semi-finals can't wait for Usyk-Gassiev think Usyk by UD but Gassiev can change it all with 1 punch. His body punching is excellent and he is great at splitting the guard and landing the uppercut.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rohan Murdock wins U.S debut with a 4th round stoppage.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bex-ic1Fmmc/


----------



## Royal Watcher

Groves-Eubank coming up on the 17th. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## kingkodi

Eubank vs Groves on Fox down under fellas. You're welcome


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961852522523631616


----------



## stiflers mum

kingkodi said:


> Eubank vs Groves on Fox down under fellas. You're welcome
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961852522523631616


 Thanks for the heads up mate.:thumbsup


----------



## stiflers mum

Ben Savva vs Kyron Dryden for the OPBF WW title March 17 at the Star. Will be on the next Johnny Lewis fight night . A look at Ben Savva.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1724868694211706



http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/716475


----------



## stiflers mum

10 Questions with the champ Jeff Horn.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1729410547079700


----------



## stiflers mum

Ben Savva and Kyron Dryden on fight call out.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1752425284789380


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BfPBKcSFwVr/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

stiflers mum said:


> Ben Savva and Kyron Dryden on fight call out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1752425284789380


Isn't Dryden a women beater?


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Isn't Dryden a women beater?


 Dunno mate but if he is I hope Savva smashes him.


----------



## stiflers mum

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Isn't Dryden a women beater?


 You're right go Savva.:happy:happy:happy


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> Fuck, Davis by highlight reel dismantling and devastation!


 Dib gets a stay of execution. Davis fighting Cuellar instead.

https://www.badlefthook.com/2018/2/...is-likely-to-face-jesus-cuellar-on-april-21st


----------



## stiflers mum

Australias Maloney twins: On the rise in the land Down Under.

http://www.thesweetscience.com/feature-articles/48231-australias-moloney-twins-rise-land

Should be facing better quality opposition IMO.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

stiflers mum said:


> Australias Maloney twins: On the rise in the land Down Under.
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/feature-articles/48231-australias-moloney-twins-rise-land
> 
> Should be facing better quality opposition IMO.


Not a bad little write up...
Interesting to hear about Angelo Hyder though! I had no idea he had been in such a severe accident
Glad to hear he's managed to get back up and moving and still a feature in the aus boxing circuit


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> Dib gets a stay of execution. Davis fighting Cuellar instead.
> 
> https://www.badlefthook.com/2018/2/...is-likely-to-face-jesus-cuellar-on-april-21st


Unconfirmed at this stage.


----------



## stiflers mum

Happy birthday Joe Brunker

https://twitter.com/ausboxing?lang=en


----------



## stiflers mum

https://www.ringtv.com/529192-new-faces-andrew-moloney/

Nice article on Andrew Moloney..


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone know if they still do those amateur fight nights at the South’s Juniors League club in Kensington? Every first Tuesday or second Tuesday or whatever it was a month.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> https://www.ringtv.com/529192-new-faces-andrew-moloney/
> 
> Nice article on Andrew Moloney..


Getting ready for big opponents


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1868499663163282


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Billy Dib, Tevin Farmer to fight for vacant junior lightweight interim belt*

With junior lightweight world titleholder Kenichi Ogawa inactive and facing a likely suspension by the Nevada State Athletic Commission for a positive drug test, Billy Dib and Tevin Farmer have been ordered to meet for the vacant interim belt.

After Farmer and Dib let the IBF know they were willing to participate in the fight, the sanctioning body on Tuesday formally notified the camps that they should begin negotiating the fight immediately. If they do not strike a deal by May 3, a purse bid will be ordered.

ADVERTISEMENT
"Be advised that No. 3 Billy Dib and No. 4 Tevin Farmer are the two highest-ranked available contenders in the IBF junior lightweight division and have indicated a willingness to participate in this interim title fight," the IBF wrote to representatives of Manny Pacquiao's MP Promotions, which represents Dib, and Lou DiBella, who promotes Farmer. "In an effort to determine who the interim champion will be, the IBF is ordering that a bout should be held between Dib and Farmer for the interim title. The winner will be the interim champion and must fight IBF junior lightweight champion Kenichi Ogawa as soon as he is able to defend the title."

Ogawa may never get that opportunity, however, meaning the Dib-Farmer winner would become the organization's full titleholder.

In his first fight in the United States, Japan's Ogawa (23-1, 17 KOs) controversially outpointed Farmer by split decision to win the vacant belt on Dec. 9 at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas in an HBO-televised bout. However, Ogawa tested positive for two forms of androstanediol (synthetic testosterone) in a urine test related to the bout.

His team has put off its hearing with the Nevada commission but Ogawa faces a likely suspension and a fine of up to $21,000 (30 percent of his $70,000 purse) when his case is heard. If that commission rules against him, the result of the fight would be changed to a no contest and the IBF would strip him of the 130-pound title.

Many thought Farmer (25-5-1, 5 KOs), a 27-year-old southpaw from Philadelphia, clearly won the fight and he sought an immediate rematch. But now he will remain in the title hunt, albeit with a fight against Dib (43-4, 24 KOs), 32, a former featherweight world titlist from Australia.

Dib is 4-0 with a no contest (due to an accidental head-butt) since Takashi Miura knocked him out in the third round of a junior lightweight world title fight in Japan in May 2015. The disputed loss to Ogawa ended Farmer's 18-fight winning streak.

DiBella told ESPN he was pleased that Farmer will get another chance to fight for a belt.

"We're going to accept the fight and figure out a way to get it on. We have to figure out a place to put and a way to get it televised," DiBella said. "Billy's my friend. I've been friendly with Billy forever but Tevin is younger, faster and fresher. Billy always gives everything he has but I think you have to favor the younger, fresher guy. This is probably the last great opportunity of Billy's career. It's a make or break fight for him and we know Billy is not an easy out for Tevin."

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...-fight-vacant-junior-lightweight-interim-belt


----------



## DB Cooper

Former world heavyweight challenger 'Aussie' Joe Bugner, who has lived in Australia since 1986, has confirmed he has successfully battled cancer and is making a recovery. 

68-year old Bugner says his doctor attributes the skin cancer to too many hours in the sun.

“I'm very happy now and back training. I feel so good I'm thinking about another comeback. Anthony Joshua, you'd better look out.”


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1844075305624377


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1915168375163077


----------



## buff my helmet

Canelo raising more and more doubts with his continuing refusal to make himself available for on-going testing. That and what Trout was saying and I'm starting to really smell rat.


----------



## DBerry

buff my helmet said:


> Canelo raising more and more doubts with his continuing refusal to make himself available for on-going testing. That and what Trout was saying and I'm starting to really smell rat.


Things have been off with this cunt for a long time, doing everything possible to stack the deck in his favour.


----------



## buff my helmet

DBerry said:


> Things have been off with this cunt for a long time, doing everything possible to stack the deck in his favour.


Stacking the deck in your favour to some degree is acceptable in my mind. But when you test positive and then refuse to make yourself available to future tests that might win the boxing public's respect back,well that's a different matter altogether. Because it starts to point to some systematic drug program having been engaged in.


----------



## DBerry

buff my helmet said:


> Stacking the deck in your favour to some degree is acceptable in my mind. But when you test positive and then refuse to make yourself available to future tests that might win the boxing public's respect back,well that's a different matter altogether. Because it starts to point to some systematic drug program having been engaged in.


I don't agree at all with creating catch weights in order to put the opponent at a significant disadvantage, same with having judges clearly in one's pocket. Just the catch weight bullshit can be at least as advantageous as some banned chemicals, and that, in conjunction with illegal drugs can make a total mockery of the idea of a fair fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

buff my helmet said:


> Canelo raising more and more doubts with his continuing refusal to make himself available for on-going testing. That and what Trout was saying and I'm starting to really smell rat.


What was Trout saying? I missed it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BjJ-j4eFCgD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjKJJRzlQtG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjKRpg9lHtf/


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjJ-j4eFCgD/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjKJJRzlQtG/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjKRpg9lHtf/


Looks like Brubaker will get another crack at the Commonwealth title fighting the winner of Kris George-Josh Kelly.


----------



## buff my helmet




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone know how to pre purchase tickets for the Dib VS Farmer fight?
Tried to look online but cant fund anything. 

Maybe going to have to be a buy at the door type deal


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone know how to pre purchase tickets for the Dib VS Farmer fight?
> Tried to look online but cant fund anything.
> 
> Maybe going to have to be a buy at the door type deal


There's 2 phone numbers here for ticket inquiries:

http://boxrec.com/en/event/770988


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1904012246297349


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Commonwealth Games representative Liam Wilson will shortly make his pro debut.


----------



## rocco

Had Taylor by 7 rounds to 5. Official cards were shyte.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jayden 'Plugger' Nichols/Joseph 7-0-1 defends his Australian cruiserweight title against Ben Kelleher 8-1-2 on July 7th at the Mansfield Tavern.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Jeff Horn's southpaw sparring partner Liam Prodigy Paro 14 - 0 has moved into the top 10 in the WBO super lightweight rankings.


----------



## DB Cooper

Liam Wilson won his pro debut by 1st round stoppage.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1916954901689008



What a legend lenny


----------



## thehook13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013234472140107776


----------



## rocco

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013234472140107776


Thats some chin.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013234472140107776


Wow, talk about courage, and Lenny still bleeding all over people after the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


>


Round of the year - my vote


----------



## Royal Watcher

It doesn't take youtube long to remove clips does it.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Lenny Zappavigna’s manager Mike Altamura has advised him it is time to hang up the gloves. 

Hope he does. Enough is enough. Well played Lenny.


----------



## DB Cooper

Former Sydney Swans AFL footballer Shane Mumford makes his ring debut tonight in Melbourne. He is matched against 5-13-3 journeyman Kyle Brumby.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Former Sydney Swans AFL footballer Shane Mumford makes his ring debut tonight in Melbourne. He is matched against 5-13-3 journeyman Kyle Brumby.


That's strange, I haven't heard anything about Australia's new heavyweight champ of the world potential type making his debut.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's strange, I haven't heard anything about Australia's new heavyweight champ of the world potential type making his debut.


Not sure big 'Mummy' is much good at all to be honest. We know Brumby is no world beater. But I wouldn't be surprised if it's no cakewalk for Mumford.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Not sure big 'Mummy' is much good at all to be honest. We know Brumby is no world beater. But I wouldn't be surprised if it's no cakewalk for Mumford.


So you're telling me, that there is an Australian heavy weight who played pro footy and he's not gonna be good enough to be champ? 
Not even Team Mundine and Johnny Lewis are saying he will be??

What's going on here?!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So you're telling me, that there is an Australian heavy weight who played pro footy and he's not gonna be good enough to be champ?
> Not even Team Mundine and Johnny Lewis are saying he will be??
> 
> What's going on here?!


Truth is they probably didn't even know him as a footballer. Let alone that he is pulling the gloves on tonight.

Hope Mummy's got some power because I don't think he's going to be gliding around the ring like Ali.


----------



## DB Cooper

Well Mumford got the job done. Stopped a much smaller man in Brumby, in the 3rd.

There was an 8 man novice heavyweight tournament on the undercard that was won by Kiki Toa Leutele.


----------



## DB Cooper

Darragh Foley will face former Commonwealth and British titleholder Willie Limond in Glasgow, 24th August.


----------



## DB Cooper

After winning his pro debut in 2017, China's Bin Lu, will challenge for the WBA light flyweight title in only his second pro fight.

Lu will face Carlos Cañizales from Venezuela, and if he wins, will break the record for the least number of fights to win a title.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BlCtnfAggD-/


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlCtnfAggD-/


Huge surprise at only 28.

Good luck to him. Far too many hang around for too long.


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So you're telling me, that there is an Australian heavy weight who played pro footy and he's not gonna be good enough to be champ?
> Not even Team Mundine and Johnny Lewis are saying he will be??
> 
> What's going on here?!


Watched him train and hes a total amateur. Very rough. Like most footballers with no experience they have to start from the bottom. I used to hate on this sort of thing but good on them having a go - applies to anyone really

Big Swannies fan here so Ive got time fir Mumford


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Watched him train and hes a total amateur. Very rough. Like most footballers with no experience they have to start from the bottom. I used to hate on this sort of thing but good on them having a go - applies to anyone really
> 
> Big Swannies fan here so Ive got time fir Mumford


I don't think big Mummy has been training long and we saw in the video how raw he looked. But he has got power and that's a start.

Mummy strikes me as a guy prepared to work at it and improve. Hope he wins a few.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> Watched him train and hes a total amateur. Very rough. Like most footballers with no experience they have to start from the bottom. I used to hate on this sort of thing but good on them having a go - applies to anyone really
> 
> Big Swannies fan here so Ive got time fir Mumford


I get ya..

I was just joking about how so often it seemed Team Mundine and Johnny Lewis wouldn't shut up about these footy cross overs and how good they were. 
Sonny Bill, Barry Hall, John Hopoate, Quade Cooper were all spruked as being the next best thing since sliced bread by these guys.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Huge surprise at only 28.
> 
> Good luck to him. Far too many hang around for too long.


I was surprised to see it as well. I know he just lost his title but he still could make some great fights around Aus even if he were to never make it beyond top domestic, fridge international type level.

Though better to get out one fight to early than one to late.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I was surprised to see it as well. I know he just lost his title but he still could make some great fights around Aus even if he were to never make it beyond top domestic, fridge international type level.
> 
> Though better to get out one fight to early than one to late.


Heard he might have some injury concerns. Hands?


----------



## DB Cooper

Unbeaten middleweight Mark Lucas 9-0 has retired.

https://aus-boxing.com/2018/07/12/mark-lucas-announces-retirement-it-was-one-hell-of-a-ride/

"Boxing showed me fucking unbelievable highs that are short-lived. Forever more valuable is the experience that I gained and lessons I was taught on the journey to these milestones".

"I have lost all drive and desire to my own efforts in the sport and in discovering this decided now is the time to accept what I had refused to come to terms with months ago".

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/705639


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Unbeaten middleweight Mark Lucas 9-0 has retired.
> 
> https://aus-boxing.com/2018/07/12/mark-lucas-announces-retirement-it-was-one-hell-of-a-ride/
> 
> "Boxing showed me fucking unbelievable highs that are short-lived. Forever more valuable is the experience that I gained and lessons I was taught on the journey to these milestones".
> 
> "I have lost all drive and desire to my own efforts in the sport and in discovering this decided now is the time to accept what I had refused to come to terms with months ago".
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/705639


That was actually quite a good statement. 
Before reading it I thought perhaps it was the monetary side not being enough to really make a living out of it and sounds like it was a big part after reading.

Sounds a lot like the statement Sam Ah See gave when he decided to hang them up.
https://www.centralwesterndaily.com...r-stopped-when-the-punches-did-photos-videos/
Doesn't at all sound like he had lost passion for the sport itself but everything else around it. The business of it all.

It's such a shame for us as fans to see these talents hang them up before we can ever witness their full ability. Especially when it seems like it's not the sport itself pushing them out.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

> *George Kambosos earns second round stoppage on Pacquiao-Matthysse undercard in Kuala Lumpur*
> 
> Sydney boxer George 'Ferocious' Kambosos has improved his record to 15-0 with a second-round TKO win over Filipino JR Magboo on the undercard to Manny Pacquiao's win over Lucas Matthysse in Kuala Lumpur.
> Kambosos, who has been Pacquiao's main sparring partner for his last two fight camps, was personally asked by the boxing legend to appear on the undercard.
> 
> The 25-year-old knocked down his opponent once in the first round, and finished the job with a vicious hook to the body in the second.
> Signed to American promoter Lou di Bella's promotional company, Kambosos made his US debut in May this year, winning the bout in just 110 seconds.
> 
> Taller and stronger than his opponent, this was always a 'keep busy' bout for Kambosos, who has plans to fight in America again later this year.
> The pair fought after Pacquiao stopped Matthyssein the seventh round, with the Sydneysider barely breaking a sweat.
> Magboo was backing up from the outset, and a long left hook floored him midway through the first round. Kambosos' jab established his dominance, and Magboo did well to make it to the bell to end the first frame.
> 'Ferocious' stalked Magboo around the ring for 20 seconds of the second round before going to the body. The first - a left hook - slowed Magboo down and the Filipino was warned for leading with his head.
> With his opponent trapped in the corner, Kambosos landed a right hook which dropped Magboo again.
> Now 17-3, Magboo couldn't get back to his feet and was counted out.
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/au/boxi...ard-in-kuala-lumpur/a5zizpz32yo71ld02mq2d5nsm


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BlPsf0pg7JQ/


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlPsf0pg7JQ/


Both look so fresh it looks like a pre-fight shot.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1914046225282797


----------



## DB Cooper

Recent facebook interview with Daniel Geale. Included is discussion on Blake Caperello, Jeff Horn, Jeff Fenech and Kosta Tszyu.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl7YsD_AZcQ/

Didn't know Bilal Akkawy sparring with Canelo.

Should be some good work for Bilal!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Instagram doesn’t work with the new forum changes?


----------



## thehook13

The Luke Jackson thrashing will be aired on fox sports this weekend


----------



## thehook13

...


----------



## thehook13

That de mori guys still going :lol:

This is his latest victim. I went through marks boxrec and couldnt find a single competitive opponent on his record other than david haye. Qhich was a total mismatch the other way round. Unreal how this guy gets around like a top fighter

I met him at a show probably 4 years ago. Actually a nice bloke....


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> That de mori guys still going :lol:
> 
> This is his latest victim. I went through his boxrec and couldnt find a single competitive fighter other than david haye. Unreal how this guy gets around like a top fighter
> 
> I actually met him at a show probably 4 years ago. Actually a nice bloke....


That guy with the fat belly and shit tattoos is billed as 'the Hungarian Mike Tyson.' Not surprisingly he has a losing record, and although I haven't seen a result yet, I have little doubt Demori added him to the list of no-hopers he has knocked out.

Hopefully one day one of these circus sideshow level opponents will knock Demori out.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> That guy with the fat belly and shit tattoos is billed as 'the Hungarian Mike Tyson.' Not surprisingly he has a losing record, and although I haven't seen a result yet, I have little doubt Demori added him to the list of no-hopers he has knocked out.
> 
> Hopefully one day one of these circus sideshow level opponents will knock Demori out.


Haters gonna hate, De Mori living the life!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Haters gonna hate, De Mori living the life!


Hey, I don't even lift.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> That de mori guys still going :lol:
> 
> This is his latest victim. I went through marks boxrec and couldnt find a single competitive opponent on his record other than david haye. Qhich was a total mismatch the other way round. Unreal how this guy gets around like a top fighter
> 
> I met him at a show probably 4 years ago. Actually a nice bloke....


All about that sexy boxing! haha


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

To be fair though,
I'm not super up to date on Mark.... but has he really done that bad for himself?

Didn't he just train himself off youtube and out of his old mans garage for his entire career pretty much?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> All about that sexy boxing! haha


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> All about that sexy boxing! haha


:lol: i remember de mori called himself fluffy lion or something once


----------



## buff my helmet

thehook13 said:


> :lol: i remember de mori called himself fluffy lion or something once


Think it was the naughty lion he was calling himself. Plonker has always had tickets on himself.

#sexyboxing


----------



## DB Cooper

Billel Dib avenged his earlier loss to Bruno Vifuaviwili.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Tommy Browne's retirement didn't last long.

He is fighting a 29-3 with 22 KOs opponent. But a closer look reveals a heavily padded record.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/105684


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=558606271222681



Meet Canelos sparring partner Bilal Akkaway


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Whatever happened to that doco that was getting made about Wale Omotoso?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=558606271222681
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Canelos sparring partner Bilal Akkaway


Quality!!

That's going to be some great work for Bilal


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

https://livecentralwest.com.au/2018/08/13/sam-ah-see-boxer-orange-nsw/#more-485

Podcast/Interview from Live Central West with Sam Ah See talking about his life, career, struggles with mental health, things that lead up to his retirement and what not.

Really good listen! goes for an hour an half


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just saw that Mainevent have GGG VS Canelo for $39.95 but has UFC 228 for $54.95!!

Daylight robbery!


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just saw that Mainevent have GGG VS Canelo for $39.95 but has UFC 228 for $54.95!!
> 
> Daylight robbery!


Is the UFC on on the same day?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Nah UFC is this Sunday.

I find myself watching a bit more UFC than I have in the past. Not a big follower but I don't mind getting down to the pubs to watch some of the bigger fights. Though $54.95 for Tyron Woodley VS Darren Till seems ridiculously over priced!!!

I understand why Canelo VS GGG is a PPV it's the biggest fight in boxing pretty much at the moment. But even then $40 seems a lil much. Especially seeing as how many fights we are getting for free these days (well free if you are paying for foxtel).


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Nah UFC is this Sunday.
> 
> I find myself watching a bit more UFC than I have in the past. Not a big follower but I don't mind getting down to the pubs to watch some of the bigger fights. Though $54.95 for Tyron Woodley VS Darren Till seems ridiculously over priced!!!
> 
> I understand why Canelo VS GGG is a PPV it's the biggest fight in boxing pretty much at the moment. But even then $40 seems a lil much. Especially seeing as how many fights we are getting for free these days (well free if you are paying for foxtel).


Golden rule : Watch fights at the pub. Put the $40 towards booze and a counter meal


----------



## DB Cooper

Rohan Murdoch's next opponent Pablo Nievas is the guy Mundine fought back in 2007. 

The event is a sellout. So well done DDP.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Golden rule : Watch fights at the pub. Put the $40 towards booze and a counter meal


I don't have foxtel mate. exactly what I'll be doing!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Bilal Akkaway won his US debut in a shut out against Cristian Olivas.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Bilal Akkaway won his US debut in a shut out against Cristian Olivas.


I like Bilal. Glad he got the win. 
Traing camp with Canelo would have been a big boost for him


----------



## DB Cooper

Kiwi heavyweight Patrick Mailata will make his professional debut on November 2nd in Auckland.

Mailata was the bronze medalist at the 2018 commonwealth games. According to Boxrec he is 6ft 5 and nearly 24.

I am told he has some power but needs some work.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mark Demori is still beating up push over level opponents. Fought a bum in December who had been KOed in his previous 6 fights and Boxrec have at #873.


----------



## thehook13

Weirdo NRL Player Prefers To Make Love Without Any Mates In The Room


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Lucas Browne picked himself up after a 2nd round knock down to win a controversial decision over 6-14-2 battler Kamil Sokolowski In Scotland.






I didn't even know he was fighting to be honest


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Lucas Browne picked himself up after a 2nd round knock down to win a controversial decision over 6-14-2 battler Kamil Sokolowski In Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know he was fighting to be honest


He was given a gift by the ref I think. I watched the fight on instagram, on my card Browne lost.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Lucas Browne picked himself up after a 2nd round knock down to win a controversial decision over 6-14-2 battler Kamil Sokolowski In Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know he was fighting to be honest


Browne not impressive by most reports. Will have a look at it for myself when I get a chance.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

So is Spence VS Garica being shown here?? I haven’t seen anything on mainevent and so far can’t find in the Foxtel guide.

Though I can see Tevin Farmer’s fight is being televised. Making his 3rd defense since he beat Dib in August last year!! Geez it’s good to see such an active champ!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Zac Dunn 27-1 fights German Patrick Rokohl 16-0 on April 5th, in Melbourne.

Jayde Mitchell is very keen to fight Dunn after that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Susie Ramandan headed for another world title tilt :


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Susie Ramandan headed for another world title tilt :


That's great!!
I'll support any kind of unification efforts!!

Seems the women are more open to unifications then the men are


----------



## DB Cooper

Andrew Moloney vs Miguel Gonzalez in WBA junior bantamweight eliminator on Friday in Chile.

https://www.ringtv.com/556939-andrew-moloney-to-risk-it-all-in-enemy-territory/


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu claims he will be making a big announcement this week. It has been reported he has been in talks with Top Rank. Perhaps he is about to ink something with them?


----------



## DB Cooper

Andrew Moloney was behind on the cards too, before stopping Gonzales.


----------



## Smith

Boys, drinking with Moses Havea in Sydney. Heaps of photos with us. He's cracking on to my birds best mate. @DBerry @vinover


----------



## DB Cooper

Michael Zerafa needs to get back on the winner's list after what was a pretty honest performance in losing to Kel Brook in the UK.

But fighting Les Sherrington next just makes little sense, and even less sense if you are Les.

Not sure what Sherro is up to? I think I remember reading him say he wanted to get to 50 fights. Well he's done that. But these days he gets stopped by just about everyone.

Zerafa-Sherrington is on the Soliman-Lucas card.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu has apparently fielded offers from a number of different promotion companies - including Top Rank - but has decided to sign with Australian promoter No Limit Management.

https://www.nolimitmanagement.com.au/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Tim Tszyu claims he will be making a big announcement this week. It has been reported he has been in talks with Top Rank. Perhaps he is about to ink something with them?




__
http://instagr.am/p/BwBBRHvALhr/

Not really a big announcement, nor is it a very intriguing fight in my opinion


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwBBRHvALhr/
> 
> Not really a big announcement, nor is it a very intriguing fight in my opinion


I think his 'big announcement' was to do with signing with a new promoter.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I think his 'big announcement' was to do with signing with a new promoter.


Meh... that's not very big or exciting either.
Who is No Limit Management? What have they done in the boxing world?

If his big announcement is "I've signed with X Y Z and my next fight is Joel Camilleri for the Aussie title"...... pass.

That being said though. I will consider going to watch the fight live haha.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Meh... that's not very big or exciting either.
> Who is No Limit Management? What have they done in the boxing world?


https://www.nolimitmanagement.com.au/Boxing/tabid/761/Default.aspx

:rofl


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwBBRHvALhr/
> 
> Not really a big announcement, nor is it a very intriguing fight in my opinion


He'll punch seven shades of shit out of Camilleri, bad mismatch.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Tim Tszyu to fight Joel Camilleri on May 15 pay-per-view card

It's going to be a PPV!! They have to be fucking joking!!

Not a fucking chance am I forking out the likely $40 or whatever for a fucking Aussie title fight.

Fuck this fight, fuck Tim's "big announcement bullshit and fuck these No Limit cunts as well the fucking nerve to charge a ppv fee for this


----------



## dkos

PPV :lol: 

When I think the PPV situation is bad in the UK, I just need to remember it's at another level in Australia.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mundine at it again. This time emphatically 'advising' people not to immunize.

"Do not vaccinate your children. Governments bully people into vaccination".

atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

Demsey McKean will fight Solomon Haumono for some vacant WBA interim title in June.

Haumono's stop start career has been such a waste. At 43 he must wonder what might have been.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/702784

Liam Paro topping the card there.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwLh0QQBuTx/

$49.95 on Main Event

A card headed by an Aussie title fight and a month out still full of TBA opponents. So most likely some trash imports.

I wish well for Tim and hope his star continues to rise. But apart from that, this being on PPV, well only positive I can say about it is at least they are full time boxers and not NRL players. Outside of that it's a joke!!

Edit: The fact Hodges has to be named on the main promo pic for the event as a selling point just furthers the joke of it..
Though I noticed Jack Brubaker is fighting Cameron Hammond on the card. That should be interesting.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BwLh0QQBuTx/
> 
> $49.95 on Main Event
> 
> A card headed by an Aussie title fight and a month out still full of TBA opponents. So most likely some trash imports.
> 
> I wish well for Tim and hope his star continues to rise. But apart from that, this being on PPV, well only positive I can say about it is at least they are full time boxers and not NRL players. Outside of that it's a joke!!
> 
> Edit: The fact Hodges has to be named on the main promo pic for the event as a selling point just furthers the joke of it..
> Though I noticed Jack Brubaker is fighting Cameron Hammond on the card. That should be interesting.


Agree it is hardly value for money, but remember Mundine's early fights were PPV and some of those were absolutely atrocious. As were the undercards.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Agree it is hardly value for money, but remember Mundine's early fights were PPV and some of those were absolutely atrocious. As were the undercards.


I was far to young to be aware of pay per view and all that stuff when he started out. 
Though I can imagine I would have been just as outraged back then if I was.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Is Crawford VS Khan being televised? 

Nothing showing main event has picked it up on their website and can't find it listed in the foxtel guide.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Horn and Michael Zerafa appear to be on a collision course.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn and Michael Zerafa appear to be on a collision course.


Good, I'll say Horn should smash Zerafa.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Good, I'll say Horn should smash Zerafa.


August 11th and in Bendigo is the talk.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> August 11th and in Bendigo is the talk.


Bendigo?! Why?

From Suncorp and MGM to bloody Bendigo?!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Bendigo?! Why?
> 
> From Suncorp and MGM to bloody Bendigo?!


They built a new sports complex there about a year ago. I assume they offer attractive deals to host things there.


----------



## DBerry

Bendigo is also a regional hub not too far away from Melbourne, this, coupled with the new stadium and perhaps a TV deal (not necessarily ppv) make it an attractive place to hold larger fights, Bendigo is a decent ‘boxing town’ as far as Australia goes, with a couple of decent boxing gyms run by former team Australian Olympic boxing coaches and possibly the city of Bendigo is contributing money to subsidise these fights, too.
I imagine Lynden Hosking is promoting it, last year he promoted Andrew Maloney vs Luis Concepcion with Tim Tszyu as co-main event.
I might look into going to this, Bendigo apparently is home to one of Australia’s top Chinese restaurants so might slip away for the weekend with the missus...


----------



## DB Cooper

According to BoxRec, 'Big' Bob Mirovic is pulling the gloves back on in July.

53 year old Mirovic is matched against the nearly 49 year old Mosese Sorovi.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/19384


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> According to BoxRec, 'Big' Bob Mirovic is pulling the gloves back on in July.
> 
> 53 year old Mirovic is matched against the nearly 49 year old Mosese Sorovi.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/19384


Geez!! I would be against either one of these blokes fighting but at least they are both completely past it and hopefully won't hurt each other.

Can't imagine it's going to be an exciting fight though.


----------



## DB Cooper

It doesn't stop with Big Bob either. Victor Oganov is back too. Victor is 42 and has been stopped in 3 of his past 5 fights.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/16978

Love the venue for Oganov's fight though - The Timber Yard Port Melbourne.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw5U604Ad-H/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

So far the Tsyzu VS Camilleri stands as;

Tim Tszyu VS Joel Camilleri - Aus Super Welterweight Title
Jai Opetaia VS Abraham Tabul
Jack Brubaker VS Adam Kaoullas - WBA Welterweight Oceania Title
Chernenka Johnson VS Kirit (literally the only name for her listed) 
Justin Hodges VS TBA
Kyron Dryden VS TBA
Pouono Lopeti VS TBA 

Still 10000000% worth a $49.95 PPV :bart

In comparison to the Canelo VS Jacobs card which is also $49.95
Canelo VS Jacobs - IBF, WBA, WBC Middleweight Titles
John Ryder VS Bilal Akkawy - Interim WBA Super Middleweight
Vergil ortiz Jr VS Mauricio Herrera
Lamont Roach VS Jonathon Oquendo - WBO International and WBO NABO Super Featherweight
Sadam Ali VS Anthony Young - WBC US Silver Welterweight

Why would any of us pay for the garbage on Sunday? A middleweight unification and some former world champs, an Aussie fighting for an interim world title when in 2 weeks we can get the Aussie Middleweight title fight on with a TBA card and a bunch of unproven/unknown domestic fighters! :rolleyes


The lack of media coverage given to Bilal Akkawy's fight in comparison to the Tsyzu fight is complete bullshit!!!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bw5U604Ad-H/


Terrible mismatch on paper.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/771760


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So far the Tsyzu VS Camilleri stands as;
> 
> Tim Tszyu VS Joel Camilleri - Aus Super Welterweight Title
> Jai Opetaia VS Abraham Tabul
> Jack Brubaker VS Adam Kaoullas - WBA Welterweight Oceania Title
> Chernenka Johnson VS Kirit (literally the only name for her listed)
> Justin Hodges VS TBA
> Kyron Dryden VS TBA
> Pouono Lopeti VS TBA
> 
> Still 10000000% worth a $49.95 PPV :bart
> 
> In comparison to the Canelo VS Jacobs card which is also $49.95
> Canelo VS Jacobs - IBF, WBA, WBC Middleweight Titles
> John Ryder VS Bilal Akkawy - Interim WBA Super Middleweight
> Vergil ortiz Jr VS Mauricio Herrera
> Lamont Roach VS Jonathon Oquendo - WBO International and WBO NABO Super Featherweight
> Sadam Ali VS Anthony Young - WBC US Silver Welterweight
> 
> Why would any of us pay for the garbage on Sunday? A middleweight unification and some former world champs, an Aussie fighting for an interim world title when in 2 weeks we can get the Aussie Middleweight title fight on with a TBA card and a bunch of unproven/unknown domestic fighters! :rolleyes
> 
> The lack of media coverage given to Bilal Akkawy's fight in comparison to the Tsyzu fight is complete bullshit!!!!


Yeah, I don't think Ryder-Akkawy is even going to be telecast.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu is now WBA #15 and IBF #15.


----------



## DB Cooper

Former Olympian & Commonwealth Games boxer Daniel Lewis is being spoken about in glowing terms, even though he has thus far only had the one pro fight. 

He is already signed to Top Rank, in a 3 fight deal, and Bob Arum says '' Everyone is raving about Lewis' talent.

Lewis' next fight - and his first with Top Rank - in on the 28th of June in San Diego.


----------



## DB Cooper

"He's by far one of Australia's brightest prospects we have at the moment" - Will Tomlinson prior to Lewis' debut.

"It's going to be good to see how he transitions from his amateur pedigree into the pros. From what I've seen so far, he's definitely got the style that I feel like can translate into the pros."

https://www.badlefthook.com/2019/5/...-australian-olympian-daniel-lewis-boxing-espn


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Must admit my first reactions after reading that about Lewis were, ‘shit here we go again, another over hyped unproven Aussie about to get embarrassed’ 

Really hope I am wrong


----------



## Sawspan

Lewis is far more suited to the pros. He is vicious to the body but defensively very liable (as we saw in the Olympics). I think making the move overseas will be good, he already trained with Danny Jacobs in the lead up to the Canelo fight. 

I think Tszyu will be a decent enough fringe contender. He has similar technique but seems to lack the sleeping pill in the right hand that his old man had.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxThEBYgb57/


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxThEBYgb57/


Step up and a half for Telford.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

The full card has been announced for Tszyu VS Camilleri.

Tim Tszyu VS Joel Camilleri - Aus Super Welterweight Title
Jai Opetaia VS Abraham Tabul - Interim WBA Cruiserweight Oceania title
Jack Brubaker VS Ty Telford - WBA Welterweight Oceania Title
Chernenka Johnson VS Kirit (literally the only name for her listed) 
Kyron Dryden VS Jim Nalawa
Justin Hodges VS Troy McMahon
Ross Pearson VS Salar King

Still trash. No interest in any of the fights. 
Hope the PPV card is a massive flop


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Step up and a half for Telford.


Understandable type fight for such a late replacement. But yeah Brubacker is gonna bash him


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Terrible mismatch on paper.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/771760


Was looking forward to Brubaker vs Hammond

Damn if only there were money in Aus Boxing we might get the matches we want


----------



## thehook13

Anyone have a link?


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Terrible mismatch on paper.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/771760


I've had a lot to do with Adam Kaoullas, known him since he was 15, he was considered an elite amateur and is now training under Sam Soliman, I don't think he is ready for this fight and I reckon his current team thought the same, knowing the fight game, they wouldn't have even agreed to the fight yet it was advertised.

Anyhow, in protest of this ppv card I haven't even bothered going to a pub to watch this, it'll be W-L all the way down the list on boxrec tomorrow.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bxen4soHu1M/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BxepkdEHiN9/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Double post


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128608772069322752*


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxexxoxnsJ7/


----------



## thehook13

Brubaker vs Telford pretty good apparently.

Controversial Draw


----------



## dkos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128603595459272706


----------



## thehook13

dkos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128603595459272706


Pay no attention to that! It's what brings in the NRL ********** to the table


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Step up and a half for Telford.




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bxe4CjWn9-Y/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> Brubaker vs Telford pretty good apparently.
> 
> Controversial Draw


Did not expect that at all. 
Thought it would be a regular night at the office for Brubaker.

Not a good look for him talking about wanting to be in the ring and having what it takes to mix with Horn but then going to a draw against 5-0 novice who was making a big step up to his level


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128635948399357952
Am following this twitter feed. Sounds like Camilleri is giving Tszyu some difficulties early


----------



## thehook13

Tszyu not really active fighter. Should be punching the body atleast


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Did not expect that at all.
> Thought it would be a regular night at the office for Brubaker.
> 
> Not a good look for him talking about wanting to be in the ring and having what it takes to mix with Horn but then going to a draw against 5-0 novice who was making a big step up to his level


I saw Brubaker gifted a decision not long back against a Thai import. Guys not all there mentally i suspect


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> I saw Brubaker gifted a decision not long back against a Thai import. Guys not all there mentally i suspect


Maybe so!

Any word out about why Hammond pulled out?


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Maybe so!
> 
> Any word out about why Hammond pulled out?


"Cameron Hammond pulled out with a heart muscle. " - Brubaker


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

99-91, 99-91, 98-92 UD for a the new Aussie Champ Tim Tszyu


----------



## thehook13

Damn 2 judges had Tim winning 9 out of 10 rounds. Interesting


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2302254493145467



Moloney boys signed with Arum - bit of a surprise


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> Damn 2 judges had Tim winning 9 out of 10 rounds. Interesting


Obviously I didn't see it but the feed AusBoxing twitter was giving made the fight seem much closer than that.

Can't upset the newbie trying to become Australia's cash cow and make himself the pay per view star maybe


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Obviously I didn't see it but the feed AusBoxing twitter was giving made the fight seem much closer than that.
> 
> Can't upset the newbie trying to become Australia's cash cow and make himself the pay per view star maybe


I only caught bits and pieces. It seemed close to me. Although Tim could easily have been winning every round at the same time. Some fights go that way


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Brubaker vs Telford pretty good apparently.
> 
> Controversial Draw


Wow. Didn't expect a draw, no matter how controversial.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2302254493145467
> 
> 
> 
> Moloney boys signed with Arum


What's TR's stable like around Bantam and Fly? I'm way out of date on most of the happenings below 140


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Wow. Didn't expect a draw, no matter how controversial.


Telford should have got the nod many are saying. I can't wait to see the fight myself


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Telford should have got the nod many are saying. I can't wait to see the fight myself


Telford a prospecy if that's the case.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mobile phone footage of Danny Green-Anthony Mundine street fight saves man from murder conviction

Mobile phone footage of a fatal street fight after Green-Mundine fight has saved a young Perth man from being wrongfully convicted of murder and sentenced to life in jail.

Jordan Peter Clarke, 24, spent more than eight months in custody after being charged with the murder of 37-year-old Diego Hulton, who died after a brawl in the car park of an Ellenbrook pub in February 2017.

The pub in Perth's north had been showing the boxing match in Adelaide between Anthony Mundine and Danny Green.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05...footage-saves-man-from-murder-charge/11147122


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Mobile phone footage of Danny Green-Anthony Mundine street fight saves man from murder conviction
> 
> Mobile phone footage of a fatal street fight after Green-Mundine fight has saved a young Perth man from being wrongfully convicted of murder and sentenced to life in jail.
> 
> Jordan Peter Clarke, 24, spent more than eight months in custody after being charged with the murder of 37-year-old Diego Hulton, who died after a brawl in the car park of an Ellenbrook pub in February 2017.
> 
> The pub in Perth's north had been showing the boxing match in Adelaide between Anthony Mundine and Danny Green.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05...footage-saves-man-from-murder-charge/11147122


Terrible for what went down but a good news story in the end for that bloke.

Fuck imagine looking at being locked up forever for something you didn't do. Even more so because whoever kicked him wouldn't own up and left you to rot


----------



## DB Cooper

Jason Moloney :

"Cesar Ramirez is no joke, he holds a WBC title currently, he can punch and he has pushed top class fighters like Ryan Burnett so he is an opponent not to be overlooked and I certainly won't be overlooking him.

"I'm expecting to win of course, but I'm looking to show that I'm world class fighter who is a world champion in waiting on June 15 and I believe I will."

https://www.worldboxingnews.net/201...iscusses-june-15-return-facing-cesar-ramirez/


----------



## DB Cooper

Kiwi heavyweight Junior Fa will be looking to progress to 18-0 when he takes on US journeyman Dominick Guinn in Florida on June 28.

The now 44 year old Guinn has been in with some good opposition and never been knocked out in his 48 fight career.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu will likely be heading off to the Philippines to spar Manny Pacquiao. Pacquiao normally uses George Kambosos but he is unavailable.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

George Kambosos is fighting in Athens tonight against Richard Pena 11-2-1 from Venezuela. Both weighed in at 134.7 lbs.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> George Kambosos is fighting in Athens tonight against Richard Pena 11-2-1 from Venezuela. Both weighed in at 134.7 lbs.




__
http://instagr.am/p/ByeMnjknIBT/


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ByeMnjknIBT/


Opponent got what he deserved for clowning around.


----------



## DB Cooper

Liam Paro moved to 17-0 with a one side UD over previously unbeaten Turk/German Fatih Keles.


----------



## DB Cooper

Victor Oganov got beaten again. This time by Jason Whateley. That's the 4th time Oganov has been stopped in his last 6 fights.

Time Victor.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Victor Oganov got beaten again. This time by Jason Whateley. That's the 4th time Oganov has been stopped in his last 6 fights.
> 
> Time Victor.


Agreed, great fighter, could have been world champ under a different coach/in another country but he's fighting out of his weight division and Father Time called enough a while ago.

This Whately fellow any good, I was thinking of going to that show but like fuck am I going to pay rediculous money to see a show headlined by a four fight novice against a 48 y.o. 18 kg above his ideal weight, with a shit undercard?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Agreed, great fighter, could have been world champ under a different coach/in another country but he's fighting out of his weight division and Father Time called enough a while ago.
> 
> This Whately fellow any good, I was thinking of going to that show but like fuck am I going to pay rediculous money to see a show headlined by a four fight novice against a 48 y.o. 18 kg above his ideal weight, with a shit undercard?


Haven't seen a lot of Whateley. But here is previous fight :


----------



## DB Cooper

Both Moloneys are in action together this Saturday (June 15) at Tweed Heads.

FOX are showing this from 8-11 pm (EST).

http://boxrec.com/en/event/787290


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

Found some footage from Whateley-Oganov @DBerry - see above.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Found some footage from Whateley-Oganov @DBerry - see above.


Just watched it, Victor still dangerous and too tough for his own good, all things considered though, hard to tell much about Whately going by that. I think it was $150 a ticket to that show.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Just watched it, Victor still dangerous and too tough for his own good, all things considered though, hard to tell much about Whately going by that. I think it was $150 a ticket to that show.


Yeah, it looked like a shit card. Gave no consideration to going even though the name of the venue - The Timber Yard, Port Melbourne - had me fascinated.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, it looked like a shit card. Gave no consideration to going even though the name of the venue - The Timber Yard, Port Melbourne - had me fascinated.


Yeah, that was what peaked my interest, too.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Daily Telegraph are linking Tim Tszyu with Shane Mosley Jnr and Anthony Mundine. They are speculating November.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mark DeMori has been beating up bum after bum overseas and moved to 36-2.

http://boxrec.com/en/boxer/237842


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just saw a video on facebook of kambosos on the pads. Heaps of comments bringing up that he should fight Paul Fleming. 

Got me thinking, what happened to Fleming? I see on boxrec he only fought once last year. There used to be a bit of hype on him especially with his Top Rank contract.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just saw a video on facebook of kambosos on the pads. Heaps of comments bringing up that he should fight Paul Fleming.
> 
> Got me thinking, what happened to Fleming? I see on boxrec he only fought once last year. There used to be a bit of hype on him especially with his Top Rank contract.


In the main a wasted career so far. He just seems to fight over matched imports, one after the other.

That said the guy Fleming beat in his last fight was well credentialed.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu to fight Dwight Ritchie on August 14.

*https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...e/news-story/456a99f40eefe43f8962b00dbba20e77 *


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Tim Tszyu to fight Dwight Ritchie on August 14.
> 
> *https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...e/news-story/456a99f40eefe43f8962b00dbba20e77 *


Another PPV?
Tim can stick that right up his ass ay


----------



## DB Cooper

Zac Dunn moved to 29-1 with a TKO8 win over veteran Rafael Sosa Pintos.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Death of David Hookes*

David Hookes died at the hands of 22 year old bouncer and light heavyweight boxer Zdravko Micevic just over 15 years ago.

I have heard all the rumours of what went down that night and probably been guilty of believing way too many of them. I doubt I am alone there.

Well I was listening recently to an interview with retired former detective Charlie Bezzina, who investigated Hookes' death, and finally got to hear the true story. Here is a snippet:

Micevic landed a single punch, a left hook. The incident occurred approximately 90 metres from the Beaconsfield Hotel where Hookes had been drinking and from where Micevic had ejected him. The blow appeared to render Hookes unconscious before he hit the ground, as his hands made no attempt to cushion his fall. As a result Hookes' head the pavement with such force he would ultimately die.

The media announced Hookes was in a bad way - which he most certainly was - but the reality is Bezzina, a homicide cop, got the call at 10pm that night. So right from the start it wasn't expected Hookes would survive.

Micevic was subsequently arrested but plead self defence on the basis he claimed Hookes grabbed him and struck him twice in the stomach prior to Micevic landing the single blow to Hookes.

Altogether there were approximately 30 witnesses to the incident. They consisted of fellow cricketers who had been drinking with Hookes at the hotel, other patrons leaving the hotel, neighbours watching from the balconies of their nearby homes and a couple of Micevic's fellow bouncers from the hotel.

Now this is the big one for me. Not one of the 30 witnesses. Not one, says they saw Hookes grab or punch Micevic.

Normally in such cases where a person had been killed as a result of a single blow, the maximum possible charge had been aggravated assault, or something similar, and Bezzina had been involved in investigating 5 or 6 previously. But in this case, because Micevic was a boxer and because of how far away from the hotel it occurred, Bezzina and the Department of Public Prosecutions went for manslaughter.

Zdravko Micevic was subsequently charged with manslaughter. However, after hearing Micevic's evidence, which included claims Hookes struck him first and that Hookes was argumentative and threatened to publicly criticize hotel staff, the jury acquitted Micevic, by then 23.

The law has changed quite dramatically in the 15 years since David Hookes' death, and now deaths resulting from coward punches, as they are referred to now, carry a 10 year sentence.

I have not posted this in an attempt to condemn in any way Zdravko Micevic. As a matter of fact I went and watched him box some time after the David Hookes incident.

Charlie Bezzina also mentioned how remorseful Micevic was and that he had requested to be allowed to meet Hookes' family face to face to apologize for what he had done.

David Hookes' former wife Robyn took civil action against Micevic after the not guilty verdict was delivered in court and received an undisclosed settlement.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Jason Moloney: I Want To Fight Liborio Solis Next For WBA Title*

"Hopefully my next fight will be for the WBA title," Moloney 19-1 stated after his latest win, which streamed live on ESPN+.

https://www.boxingscene.com/jason-moloney-i-want-fight-liborio-solis-next-wba-title--140037


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> *Death of David Hookes*
> 
> David Hookes died at the hands of 22 year old bouncer and light heavyweight boxer Zdravko Micevic just over 15 years ago.
> 
> I have heard all the rumours of what went down that night and probably been guilty of believing way too many of them. I doubt I am alone there.
> 
> Well I was listening recently to an interview with retired former detective Charlie Bezzina, who investigated Hookes' death, and finally got to hear the true story. Here is a snippet:
> 
> Micevic landed a single punch, a left hook. The incident occurred approximately 90 metres from the Beaconsfield Hotel where Hookes had been drinking and from where Micevic had ejected him. The blow appeared to render Hookes unconscious before he hit the ground, as his hands made no attempt to cushion his fall. As a result Hookes' head the pavement with such force he would ultimately die.
> 
> The media announced Hookes was in a bad way - which he most certainly was - but the reality is Bezzina, a homicide cop, got the call at 10pm that night. So right from the start it wasn't expected Hookes would survive.
> 
> Micevic was subsequently arrested but plead self defence on the basis he claimed Hookes grabbed him and struck him twice in the stomach prior to Micevic landing the single blow to Hookes.
> 
> Altogether there were approximately 30 witnesses to the incident. They consisted of fellow cricketers who had been drinking with Hookes at the hotel, other patrons leaving the hotel, neighbours watching from the balconies of their nearby homes and a couple of Micevic's fellow bouncers from the hotel.
> 
> Now this is the big one for me. Not one of the 30 witnesses. Not one, says they saw Hookes grab or punch Micevic.
> 
> Normally in such cases where a person had been killed as a result of a single blow, the maximum possible charge had been aggravated assault, or something similar, and Bezzina had been involved in investigating 5 or 6 previously. But in this case, because Micevic was a boxer and because of how far away from the hotel it occurred, Bezzina and the Department of Public Prosecutions went for manslaughter.
> 
> Zdravko Micevic was subsequently charged with manslaughter. However, after hearing Micevic's evidence, which included claims Hookes struck him first and that Hookes was argumentative and threatened to publicly criticize hotel staff, the jury acquitted Micevic, by then 23.
> 
> The law has changed quite dramatically in the 15 years since David Hookes' death, and now deaths resulting from coward punches, as they are referred to now, carry a 10 year sentence.
> 
> I have not posted this in an attempt to condemn in any way Zdravko Micevic. As a matter of fact I went and watched him box some time after the David Hookes incident.
> 
> Charlie Bezzina also mentioned how remorseful Micevic was and that he had requested to be allowed to meet Hookes' family face to face to apologize for what he had done.
> 
> David Hookes' former wife Robyn took civil action against Micevic after the not guilty verdict was delivered in court and received an undisclosed settlement.


I had forgotten completely about this. 
Bad ingredients all around really. Lads getting drunk and argumentative, a bouncer who I'd say most likely had some tough guy complex going on. Just a terrible situation.

Strange that he was acquitted if no witnesses saw any attacks on him or at least not guilty of some lesser crime.

Also in this case while it is sensitive because someone died.. but genuine question, I'm confused as to how Hookes' wife could mount a successful civil outcome?
I would have thought that would be open and closed case, Jury found him not guilty of any criminal wrong doing and that pretty much they agree he acted in self defence (otherwise surely he would have been found guilty of something). So why could she seek a civil compensation???


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I had forgotten completely about this.
> Bad ingredients all around really. Lads getting drunk and argumentative, a bouncer who I'd say most likely had some tough guy complex going on. Just a terrible situation.
> 
> Strange that he was acquitted if no witnesses saw any attacks on him or at least not guilty of some lesser crime.
> 
> Also in this case while it is sensitive because someone died.. but genuine question, I'm confused as to how Hookes' wife could mount a successful civil outcome?
> I would have thought that would be open and closed case, Jury found him not guilty of any criminal wrong doing and that pretty much they agree he acted in self defence (otherwise surely he would have been found guilty of something). So why could she seek a civil compensation???


Former detective Bezzina said that when he was shown where the incident occurred - 90 meters away from the hotel - he straight away thought Micevic was working outside his jurisdiction. But because of past noise complaints the bouncers were under instruction from the management to ensure patrons not only left the hotel, but also the surrounding area, and in a quiet manner.

I believe the jury adjudicated on two counts - one being manslaughter and the other some kind of assault charge. How they found him not guilty of both when every single witness said Hookes neither grabbed Micevic, nor struck him, is beyond me.

As far as the civil case goes, civil cases I am assured are quite different but I'm not going to try and explain how because I don't know.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Former detective Bezzina said that when he was shown where the incident occurred - 90 meters away from the hotel - he straight away thought Micevic was working outside his jurisdiction. But because of past noise complaints the bouncers were under instruction from the management to ensure patrons not only left the hotel, but also the surrounding area, and in a quiet manner.
> 
> I believe the jury adjudicated on two counts - one being manslaughter and the other some kind of assault charge. How they found him not guilty of both when every single witness said Hookes neither grabbed Micevic, nor struck him, is beyond me.
> 
> As far as the civil case goes, civil cases I am assured are quite different but I'm not going to try and explain how because I don't know.


Sounds like normal bouncer behaviour to be honest. Follow them a good distance from the pub and be quick to put hands on someone.

Fair enough on the civil case though. It just boggles me because rightly or wrongly the jury found him not guilty which to me sounds like they thought he acted in self defence....... Very strange she could win a payout from someone who acted in self defence. Obviously a massive difference between the legal and civil worlds.

Either way though, that's not to say she didn't deserve it or anything just thoughts on the case.


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> *Death of David Hookes*
> 
> David Hookes died at the hands of 22 year old bouncer and light heavyweight boxer Zdravko Micevic just over 15 years ago.
> 
> I have heard all the rumours of what went down that night and probably been guilty of believing way too many of them. I doubt I am alone there.
> 
> Well I was listening recently to an interview with retired former detective Charlie Bezzina, who investigated Hookes' death, and finally got to hear the true story. Here is a snippet:
> 
> Micevic landed a single punch, a left hook. The incident occurred approximately 90 metres from the Beaconsfield Hotel where Hookes had been drinking and from where Micevic had ejected him. The blow appeared to render Hookes unconscious before he hit the ground, as his hands made no attempt to cushion his fall. As a result Hookes' head the pavement with such force he would ultimately die.
> 
> The media announced Hookes was in a bad way - which he most certainly was - but the reality is Bezzina, a homicide cop, got the call at 10pm that night. So right from the start it wasn't expected Hookes would survive.
> 
> Micevic was subsequently arrested but plead self defence on the basis he claimed Hookes grabbed him and struck him twice in the stomach prior to Micevic landing the single blow to Hookes.
> 
> Altogether there were approximately 30 witnesses to the incident. They consisted of fellow cricketers who had been drinking with Hookes at the hotel, other patrons leaving the hotel, neighbours watching from the balconies of their nearby homes and a couple of Micevic's fellow bouncers from the hotel.
> 
> Now this is the big one for me. Not one of the 30 witnesses. Not one, says they saw Hookes grab or punch Micevic.
> 
> Normally in such cases where a person had been killed as a result of a single blow, the maximum possible charge had been aggravated assault, or something similar, and Bezzina had been involved in investigating 5 or 6 previously. But in this case, because Micevic was a boxer and because of how far away from the hotel it occurred, Bezzina and the Department of Public Prosecutions went for manslaughter.
> 
> Zdravko Micevic was subsequently charged with manslaughter. However, after hearing Micevic's evidence, which included claims Hookes struck him first and that Hookes was argumentative and threatened to publicly criticize hotel staff, the jury acquitted Micevic, by then 23.
> 
> The law has changed quite dramatically in the 15 years since David Hookes' death, and now deaths resulting from coward punches, as they are referred to now, carry a 10 year sentence.
> 
> I have not posted this in an attempt to condemn in any way Zdravko Micevic. As a matter of fact I went and watched him box some time after the David Hookes incident.
> 
> Charlie Bezzina also mentioned how remorseful Micevic was and that he had requested to be allowed to meet Hookes' family face to face to apologize for what he had done.
> 
> David Hookes' former wife Robyn took civil action against Micevic after the not guilty verdict was delivered in court and received an undisclosed settlement.


I saw a few days of this trial.

If I recall right, there was some evidence given that after the cricketers were ejected, they gradually made their way toward the corner of the pub where there was a dude working the taxis. There was some sort interaction between them there, can't remember if it was physical or verbal, which resulted in the bouncers heading there to move them on and then they all ended up further down the road where the final blow happened.

The vast majority of the cricketing group were either saying they were angels and didn't swear one bit (Sean Graf was the most unbelievable) or couldn't remember hearing or seeing any of the cricketing group do any wrong (pretty much Lehmann's answer to everythingl). Wayne Phillips sounded the most believable out of the group, with him acknowledging that the cricketers were swearing abuse, resisting removal and part of a jostling scrum. It's just really unfortunate Hookes lost his life after an incident that could've been avoided.

Micevic's barrister, Terry Forrest, was very good. Went on to become a Supreme Court Judge.

Micevic during his evidence stood and showed the position he was in when he threw the punch. He said Hookes threw a couple to the body and grabbed hold of him pushing him downward. As Micevic was almost bent over he threw a somewhat looping hook over his head which connected. As the accused, he didn't have to give any evidence but he did and he came across as very genuine in his answers.

As for the civil action, I'd say it would have been settled by the security firm's insurer given all the evidence by the firm during Micevic's trial was that he acted in accordance with his duties in the pub and on the street that night.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Sounds like normal bouncer behaviour to be honest. Follow them a good distance from the pub and be quick to put hands on someone.
> 
> Fair enough on the civil case though. It just boggles me because rightly or wrongly the jury found him not guilty which to me sounds like they thought he acted in self defence....... Very strange she could win a payout from someone who acted in self defence. Obviously a massive difference between the legal and civil worlds.
> 
> Either way though, that's not to say she didn't deserve it or anything just thoughts on the case.


I'm not sure that the jury actually accepted Micevic acted in self defence? Can't rightly see how they could have if every witness said Hookes didn't lay a hand on him? The finding was pretty surprising at the time and perhaps even more so now knowing a few more of the facts.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> I saw a few days of this trial.
> 
> If I recall right, there was some evidence given that after the cricketers were ejected, they gradually made their way toward the corner of the pub where there was a dude working the taxis. There was some sort interaction between them there, can't remember if it was physical or verbal, which resulted in the bouncers heading there to move them on and then they all ended up further down the road where the final blow happened.
> 
> The vast majority of the cricketing group were either saying they were angels and didn't swear one bit (Sean Graf was the most unbelievable) or couldn't remember hearing or seeing any of the cricketing group do any wrong (pretty much Lehmann's answer to everythingl). Wayne Phillips sounded the most believable out of the group, with him acknowledging that the cricketers were swearing abuse, resisting removal and part of a jostling scrum. It's just really unfortunate Hookes lost his life after an incident that could've been avoided.
> 
> Micevic's barrister, Terry Forrest, was very good. Went on to become a Supreme Court Judge.
> 
> Micevic during his evidence stood and showed the position he was in when he threw the punch. He said Hookes threw a couple to the body and grabbed hold of him pushing him downward. As Micevic was almost bent over he threw a somewhat looping hook over his head which connected. As the accused, he didn't have to give any evidence but he did and he came across as very genuine in his answers.
> 
> As for the civil action, I'd say it would have been settled by the security firm's insurer given all the evidence by the firm during Micevic's trial was that he acted in accordance with his duties in the pub and on the street that night.


I didn't think for a second the cricketers would have been behaving in any kind of exemplary manner. For a start, from memory Victoria had just pulled off one of their Houdini like come from behind wins, not unusal during the Hookes' reign. So they would have been in serious celebratory mode.


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> I didn't think for a second the cricketers would have been behaving in any kind of exemplary manner. For a start, from memory Victoria had just pulled off one of their Houdini like come from behind wins, not unusal during the Hookes' reign. So they would have been in serious celebratory mode.


For sure. But they should've said "yeah we were swearing back at them and there was some push and shove but the attack on David was unprovoked". Instead they were saying they did nothing at all wrong, when there was evidence that they did fuck up at various points. It made their evidence less credible, so when they all say that Hookes never threw a punch, are they telling the truth or trying to cover his arse and theirs?

It all came down to reasonable doubt. The jury had to consider equally valid evidence supporting conflicting versions. In order to arrive at a verdict of guilty beyond reasonable doubt, the jury needed to exclude every other reasonable hypothesis. And they couldn't do that.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> For sure. But they should've said "yeah we were swearing back at them and there was some push and shove but the attack on David was unprovoked". Instead they were saying they did nothing at all wrong, when there was evidence that they did fuck up at various points. It made their evidence less credible, so when they all say that Hookes never threw a punch, are they telling the truth or trying to cover his arse and theirs?
> 
> It all came down to reasonable doubt. The jury had to consider equally valid evidence supporting conflicting versions. In order to arrive at a verdict of guilty beyond reasonable doubt, the jury needed to exclude every other reasonable hypothesis. And they couldn't do that.


Reasonable doubt is all a defence ever has to put in the minds of 1 or 2 out of 12 strangers required to agree to get a guilty verdict.

It did surprise me to hear Bezzina say though, that the approximately 30 witnesses, consisting of a cricketers, other patrons, neighbours and I think other bouncers as well, all said Hookes didn't punch or grab Micevic.

If a few had of leaned either way on that it may have cast doubts in my own mind. But 30 out of 30?


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> Reasonable doubt is all a defence ever has to put in the minds of 1 or 2 out of 12 strangers required to agree to get a guilty verdict.
> 
> It did surprise me to hear Bezzina say though, that the approximately 30 witnesses consisting of a cricketers, other patrons neighbours and I think others bouncers too, all said Hookes didn't grab or punch Micevic.
> 
> If a few had of leaned either way it may have cast doubts in my mind. But 30 out of 30?


But of those 30, how many were looking at Hookes and Micevic at the time of the blow? It was a fracas in the middle of the street with distractions all over. Even though the neighbours claimed to have seen the blow, they weren't good witnesses. One was pissed and said he avoided all forms of media straight after because he didn't want to be influenced, the other was out there trying to get as much media attention as possible. Where there was a large group pushing and shoving in close quarters, a couple of quick, low punches could easily go missed.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> But of those 30, how many were looking at Hookes and Micevic at the time of the blow? It was a fracas in the middle of the street with distractions all over. Even though the neighbours claimed to have seen the blow, they weren't good witnesses. One was pissed and said he avoided all forms of media straight after because he didn't want to be influenced, the other was out there trying to get as much media attention as possible. Where there was a large group pushing and shoving in close quarters, a couple of quick, low punches could easily go missed.


I haven't heard a reliable description of how the overall scene looked. Had assumed as the Hookes-Micevic incident happened so far from the hotel it was the focus of other's attention rather than one of many incidents taking place at the time.


----------



## DB Cooper

Worth a listen :

https://australiantruecrimepodcast.com/the-david-hookes-matter-with-charlie-bezzina/


----------



## DB Cooper

*Wale Omotoso vs Curtis Stevens at 154 pounds - August 3 at Barclays*

Curtis Stevens has announced that he will move down in weight to 154 pounds, as he eyes up a world title in the Super Welterweight division.


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> Worth a listen :
> 
> https://australiantruecrimepodcast.com/the-david-hookes-matter-with-charlie-bezzina/


Interesting.

There were a couple of things Charlie failed to mention.

He says the cricketers weren't pissed yet Hookes' BAC was 0.14%

He fails to mention that whilst the cricketers claimed Micevic said "skol the drink, bitch", Micevic's evidence was Hookes told him to fuck off twice after they were told as is normally the case to finish up.

Charlie says that Hookes and co were leaving the venue and there was no need for them to be followed out, yet there was evidence there was a scuffle inside the venue between Micevic and Hookes. During the scuffle women who were with Hookes jumped all over Micevic, slapping and scratching him and ripping off his security tag.

Charlie says that the residents who saw it were the most reliable witnesses yet didn't say that one of them was a gloryhound who was shopping his story to the media and was trying to get himself on The Block or one of those shows. The other was a pissed cricket fan who claimed to have cut himself off from all media as soon as it happened so he wouldn't be influenced. Ridiculous.

He made out as if only Micevic and Hookes were arguing/scuffling on the road yet there were to and fros between most of the cricketing group and bouncers.

I'll have another listen later to see if there's anything else I missed cos I was a bit distracted first time around.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> Interesting.
> 
> There were a couple of things Charlie failed to mention.
> 
> He says the cricketers weren't pissed yet Hookes' BAC was 0.14%
> 
> He fails to mention that whilst the cricketers claimed Micevic said "skol the drink, bitch", Micevic's evidence was Hookes told him to fuck off twice after they were told as is normally the case to finish up.
> 
> Charlie says that Hookes and co were leaving the venue and there was no need for them to be followed out, yet there was evidence there was a scuffle inside the venue between Micevic and Hookes. During the scuffle women who were with Hookes jumped all over Micevic, slapping and scratching him and ripping off his security tag.
> 
> Charlie says that the residents who saw it were the most reliable witnesses yet didn't say that one of them was a gloryhound who was shopping his story to the media and was trying to get himself on The Block or one of those shows. The other was a pissed cricket fan who claimed to have cut himself off from all media as soon as it happened so he wouldn't be influenced. Ridiculous.
> 
> He made out as if only Micevic and Hookes were arguing/scuffling on the road yet there were to and fros between most of the cricketing group and bouncers.
> 
> I'll have another listen later to see if there's anything else I missed cos I was a bit distracted first time around.


I considered attending court. Wish I had have.


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> I considered attending court. Wish I had have.


It was pretty interesting. Lehmann came and sat in the public gallery once he was done with his evidence. Looked exhausted.

I remember seeing an interview with Charlie after he retired and he said he started a garden maintenance round. Thought it was a weird career choice but he probably just needed to chill out for a while after spending three decades on the force. He'd make a ton being some sort of consultant given his experience and what he's seen.


----------



## VinoVeritas

@DB Cooper Which one of Micevic's fights did you go see?

I saw the one for the Aus title against Joel Casey. Good fight, great atmosphere.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> It was pretty interesting. Lehmann came and sat in the public gallery once he was done with his evidence. Looked exhausted.
> 
> I remember seeing an interview with Charlie after he retired and he said he started a garden maintenance round. Thought it was a weird career choice but he probably just needed to chill out for a while after spending three decades on the force. He'd make a ton being some sort of consultant given his experience and what he's seen.


Bezzina is doing a show with Ron Idles shortly. I think it is this one :

https://www.yarravilleclub.com/australian-true-crime-podcast-live-2/


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> @DB Cooper Which one of Micevic's fights did you go see?
> 
> I saw the one for the Aus title against Joel Casey. Good fight, great atmosphere.


No, I saw Micevic and Serge Yannick spar about 3 or 4 rounds in headgear on a local card. From memory one of them was meant to fight that night and their opponent pulled out. It would have been a Charlie Liparota show. Reckon it might have been this one :

http://boxrec.com/en/event/547233


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> *Wale Omotoso vs Curtis Stevens at 154 pounds - August 3 at Barclays*
> 
> Curtis Stevens has announced that he will move down in weight to 154 pounds, as he eyes up a world title in the Super Welterweight division.


Wale! I'd forgotten about him.

Should be a good fight. There was always a bit of hype about Wale in the early days. Shame it hasn't come to much on the top levels though


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Wale! I'd forgotten about him.
> 
> Should be a good fight. There was always a bit of hype about Wale in the early days. Shame it hasn't come to much on the top levels though


At 27-4 he hasn't done too badly for himself. His 4 losses have all come against undefeated opponents and they include Vargas and Vasquez, and he's never been stopped. I think he has only ever been off his feet the once.


----------



## DB Cooper

Australian movie critic Bill Collins has died at the age of 84.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Bendigo is also a regional hub not too far away from Melbourne, this, coupled with the new stadium and perhaps a TV deal (not necessarily ppv) make it an attractive place to hold larger fights, Bendigo is a decent 'boxing town' as far as Australia goes, with a couple of decent boxing gyms run by former team Australian Olympic boxing coaches and possibly the city of Bendigo is contributing money to subsidise these fights, too.
> I imagine Lynden Hosking is promoting it, last year he promoted Andrew Maloney vs Luis Concepcion with Tim Tszyu as co-main event.
> I might look into going to this, Bendigo apparently is home to one of Australia's top Chinese restaurants so might slip away for the weekend with the missus...


Hearing August 31st will be the date and Bendigo the place.

@Super_Fly_Sam


----------



## DB Cooper

The real Barty Party just started.

Ash Barty has just secured the world #1 position from Naomi Osaka, by defeating Julia Goerges in straight sets in the final of the Nature Valley Classic in Birmingham.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/BzLUoUrFxYX/

Makes absolutely no sense


----------



## DB Cooper

Rocky Jerkic 17-1 vs Aidos Yerbossynuly 11-0 in Sydney, August 14th.

Step up fight for Rocky.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dibb has been sparring Mundine in preparation for Khan.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Dibb has been sparring Mundine in preparation for Khan.


Geez Choc looks old and raggered in those pics!

Sure as shit hope this isn't some kind of indication he is thinking of returning yet again!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker's next opponent looks like being Dereck Chisora. The fight might even appear on the undercard of Joshua-Ruiz II.

Chisora's task in the mean time is Artur Szpilka on July 20th.


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker's brother John has landed himself in the shit :

"I can confirm that my brother John has been detained in the US following an incident that occurred on his way home to New Zealand," Joseph Parker said in a statement released through his management team's press office. "I can't comment on the details of this matter - other than to say that the Parker family's prayers are with John and anyone who has been affected."

Details remain vague, but it is believed John Parker-a former pro boxer-was forced off of an LA bound flight due to a ticketing issue, at which point the alleged incident took place. Reports also indicate that he was allegedly involved in an altercation with a member of his brother's management team at his hotel Sunday evening.

https://www.boxingscene.com/joseph-parkers-brother-detained-alleged-assault-incidents--140502


----------



## DB Cooper

A perfect storm may see Jason Moloney contest the WBA regular world bantamweight title with Liborio Solis.

With current WBA champion Nonito Donaire fighting fellow world champion Naoya Inoue in the final of the WBSS tournament, the winner will become the WBA ‘Super’ Champion. 

This will leave the regular title vacant, and with Rigondeaux having just contested a WBC world super bantamweight eliminator, Moloney and Solis might be left to contest it.


----------



## DB Cooper

This John Parker story is getting uglier.

He has been released after being detained in Chicago following an alleged assault at O'Hare International Airport.

It is understood Parker allegedly attacked at least one member of the public after he was removed from a Chicago to Los Angeles flight due to a ticketing issue.

It is believed the 25-year-old has since been released by police to family members but it remains unclear whether he faces any charges.

He was also involved in an alleged violent incident at his hotel the previous night. On that occasion, he attacked a member of Joseph Parker's extended management team, not David Higgins, who required hospital treatment.

Higgins said it was a tragic situation.

"I am aware of an incident involving John," Higgins said. "I wasn't present at the time so I don't fully know the details and am relying on what I've been told by third parties.

"But I understand there has been an assault but do not wish to comment further until the facts are clear.

"It's become apparent that John has been dealing with some mental health issues that seem to have contributed to the issue. Obviously I sympathise with those involved and we're looking to provide all the support we can."

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=12245855


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Billy: 65.9kg
Amir: 66.4kg




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam




----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


>


Can't see this ending well for Dib :sad


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Can't see this ending well for Dib :sad


Huge for Billy if he pulls of the HUGE upset.

I think Amir takes him out in 3 or 4 though


----------



## DB Cooper

Well Brant-Murata didn't go to script for Jeff Horn. Brant losing his title has put pay to any thoughts of Horn-Brant.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I think Amir takes him out in 3 or 4 though


You called it :good


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> You called it :good


Wish I wasn't right and it went longer.

Credit to Billy for having the minerals to take the fight but it was a mismatch from the start


----------



## DB Cooper

MMA legend John Wayne Parr vs. Anthony Mundine In October?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> MMA legend John Wayne Parr vs. Anthony Mundine In October?


I'm not completely against it. They are both old and past it so it's a more level playing field.

But overall I think we could all do without it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm not completely against it. They are both old and past it so it's a more level playing field.
> 
> But overall I think we could all do without it.


It would be a testimonial fight for both and little else. Would probably sell well enough to make it worthwhile though.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> It would be a testimonial fight for both and little else. Would probably sell well enough to make it worthwhile though.


Well that part I'm completely against.. the selling of it.... If that's the fight that's happening, if I have to buy it then fuck it off. 
If it's on an undercard of a more worthwhile fight or on a regular "free" foxsports card.. no worries.

If they are gonna try spruick it as a headline or even worse a pay per view then it's not for me.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Well that part I'm completely against.. the selling of it.... If that's the fight that's happening, if I have to buy it then fuck it off.
> If it's on an undercard of a more worthwhile fight or on a regular "free" foxsports card.. no worries.
> 
> If they are gonna try spruick it as a headline or even worse a pay per view then it's not for me.


I have little doubt they would be planning it as a headliner. Assuming it is more than just a rumour of course.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> MMA legend John Wayne Parr vs. Anthony Mundine In October?


Great fight for October...

...2001


----------



## DB Cooper

The Courier Mail saying Mundine will fly to Brisbane on Saturday to announce fight against John Wayne Parr in November.

The bout will be fought under regular boxing rules and the weight limit 75kg.

Brisbane promoter Steve Wijangco says the fight will be staged at either the Gold Coast Convention Centre or Brisbane Convention Centre.

JWP first has to get through a scheduled kickboxing bout in Japan, in August.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Anthony Mundine announces ring return against John Wayne Parr in November*

Anthony Mundine 48-9 will return to the ring to face former Muay Thai world champion John Wayne Parr 10-3 at 165-pounds at either the Gold Coast Convention Centre or Brisbane Convention Centre in November.

Mundine, 44, will be having his first fight in a year after he was knocked out by Jeff Horn in 96 seconds in Brisbane last November.

Parr, 43, held the Australian middleweight title in 2001 and has only lost to Sakio Bika, Ian McLeod and Nader Hamdan, all on points.

"He's a deadset legend," Mundine said. "He's internationally known. I've got nothing but respect for the brother. But I'm going to show him who's his daddy in the boxing ring.

"I want to make sure I'm in tip-top shape because John Wayne Parr will be. This is Australia's version of the Floyd Mayweather-Conor McGregor fight - two champs from different fight sports and we know how that one finished. The slick boxer won easy."

Parr hasn't boxed since 2013 but has remained active in Muay Thai. In August he will be aiming for his 100th kickboxing win ahead of the Mundine bout.

"My last boxing fight was 2003 against former WBC world champion Sakio Bika that I lost on points over 12 rounds,'' Parr said at a press conference on Saturday night.

"My KO ratio in boxing is 100 per cent with 10 wins, 10 knockouts, so I know if I can land I can hurt whoever it is in front of me. I'm doing this to secure my legacy as one of Australia's greatest.''

After his loss to former WBO welterweight champion Horn, Mundine admitted it would be the last time we would see him in a prize ring.

"It is, man. Jeff was too strong. He just caught me with that good shot. It was meant to be, bro," he said.

"I want to take my hat off to Jeff. All the smack talk, all the s*** I talked, I built the fight, you know what I mean? It's the entertainment business. But I'm all right. I'm all good."

https://www.ringnews24.com/2019/07/...g-return-against-john-wayne-parr-in-november/


----------



## DB Cooper

RIP Peter McNamara 64.

McNamara was one half of the McNamara-Paul McNamee doubles pair who won the 1980 and 1982 Wimbledon doubles titles.










McNamara was also an accomplished singles player, reaching No.7 in the world in 1983 and logging wins over tennis greats like Ivan Lendl and Jimmy Connors.


----------



## DB Cooper

Damian Hooper is due for release soon. Wonder if he will be able to keep on the straight and narrow long enough to get some fights in?


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai Opetia's fight against Kiwi Nikolas Charalampous is on FOX Kayo tonight - which is what I get. Probably on mainstream FOX as well?

Some smart kids on the undercard too - Daniel Lewis, Liam Wilson, Ty Telford.


----------



## DB Cooper

Liam Wilson got his opponent out of there real quick. But Daniel Lewis - Wade Ryan was a cracker of a fight from start to finish. Lewis highly impressive with his combinations and accuracy but made to work hard by the much underrated hardnut Ryan, who gives nobody an easy night.

Read Jai Opetia beat Kiwi Nikolas Charalampous comfortably on points but I haven't seen the fight yet.


----------



## rjjfan

__ https://www.facebook.com/



*Saenchai*
April 14, 2016 ·
Fun training / sparring with John Wayne Parr! JWP is 10x Muay Thai world champion and a good friend of Tristar Gym/coach Zahabi. Canada, see you soon!


----------



## Sawspan

Apparently Daniel Lewis looked very good, he is being moved along very quickly. Good to see. Glad that Opetaia had another win, I would like to see him vs Flanagan next or down the line


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Not sure I agree with Lewis looking good.
He did show he had the gas tank for the longer fights, some decent combos and a good set of whiskers. 

But I think he lacked a bit of head movement and got hit a lot. If Ryan has been more of a puncher it could have been a disastrous step up for him


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Not sure I agree with Lewis looking good.
> He did show he had the gas tank for the longer fights, some decent combos and a good set of whiskers.
> 
> But I think he lacked a bit of head movement and got hit a lot. If Ryan has been more of a puncher it could have been a disastrous step up for him


Have you seen the fight? Lewis looked good, as he apparently has each fight. He has polish no other Aussie fighter even approaches. Daniel Jacobs didn't take him over as a sparring partner for no reason.

Thing is Wade Ryan is a long southpaw who's record is no indication whatsoever of how tough and willing he is. Remember he sat Tim Tsyzu on his arse and gave him a very tough fight.


----------



## Sawspan

I haven't seen the Lewis fight so will be looking forward to it when it becomes available. Even when in the amateurs he was prone to leading with his head to get inside and rip to the body, I think he will get hit a bit but he can learn to roll with punches and take the heat off them while not compromising his strengths.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> I haven't seen the Lewis fight so will be looking forward to it when it becomes available. Even when in the amateurs he was prone to leading with his head to get inside and rip to the body, I think he will get hit a bit but he can learn to roll with punches and take the heat off them while not compromising his strengths.


My biggest reservation about Lewis is lack of power. But Wade Ryan is one tough boy and the same punches probably would have stopped a few others.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Wale Omotoso gave Curtis Stevens the business, dropping him in the first and second rounds, then finally finishing him off when the ref waived the fight off after a 3rd knock down in as many rounds


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Should be a decent scrap tomorrow night. Ritchie not without a chance of causing an upset to Tim's advancement.

https://fightnews.com/tim-tszyu-dwight-ritchie-final-press-conference/51844


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Horn is currently WBA #3, WBO #4 and IBF #14 at middleweight.

Provided he gets past Michael Zerafa in Bendigo he should be able to land a big fight before long.


----------



## Sawspan

Any running water for tonights fight?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Sawspan said:


> Any running water for tonights fight?


I to would like to know if there is any water about. If I haven't missed everything already


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1I-yTCnjTy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1JExrwn9JM/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1JJMiul7fF/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161603887272345602


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161614677303939077

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161615672725536768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161616150922268673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161616332414042117


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161617056879403008


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161617239314878464


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161617820330782723


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161618854281265152


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161619592243892224


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161620032247328768


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161620935876571137


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161622177906475008


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161623156638961664


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161624115331026945


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161624712134328321


----------



## DB Cooper

https://www.boxingscene.com/tim-tszyu-wins-tough-bout-jeff-horn-watches-from-ringside--141702


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Horn on Tim Tszyu's win last night :

https://fightnews.com/horn-tim-tszyu-still-a-boy-with-a-mans-name/51958

Horn-Tszyu seems likely at some point.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn on Tim Tszyu's win last night :
> 
> https://fightnews.com/horn-tim-tszyu-still-a-boy-with-a-mans-name/51958
> 
> Horn-Tszyu seems likely at some point.


A boy with a mans name!

Nice little stinger from the usually quite Jeff!


----------



## DB Cooper

Tickets for Horn-Zerafa in Bendigo are selling fast and the promoters are confident of a sell-out.

Hosking Promotions' Lynden Hosking confirmed that only general admission tickets remained, with ringside allocations fully exhausted.

https://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au/story/6339848/horn-zerafa-tickets-selling-fast/

I believe the stadium holds something like 4,000. So there should be some atmosphere.


----------



## DB Cooper

Heard on a podcast Jayde Mitchell has signed a 5 fight contract with Fox, all to be televised.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Tickets for Horn-Zerafa in Bendigo are selling fast and the promoters are confident of a sell-out.
> 
> Hosking Promotions' Lynden Hosking confirmed that only general admission tickets remained, with ringside allocations fully exhausted.
> 
> https://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au/story/6339848/horn-zerafa-tickets-selling-fast/
> 
> I believe the stadium holds something like 4,000. So there should be some atmosphere.


Would have been keen to go to that fight if it was in Melb, Syd or Bris.. stink Bendigo though


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> Heard on a podcast Jayde Mitchell has signed a 5 fight contract with Fox, all to be televised.


Wasn't overly impressed with Jayde last time I saw him at the Pavillion.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> Wasn't overly impressed with Jayde last time I saw him at the Pavillion.


Which fight was that?

He has had some injuries along the way. One of them was quite horrendous.


----------



## VinoVeritas

DB Cooper said:


> Which fight was that?
> 
> He has had some injuries along the way. One of them was quite horrendous.


That was the Foley fight.

What injuries has he had?


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Would have been keen to go to that fight if it was in Melb, Syd or Bris.. stink Bendigo though


I was thinking of traveling up to Bendigo to watch it, wouldn't be a bad weekend away, apparently the new stadium is fantastic.


----------



## DB Cooper

VinoVeritas said:


> That was the Foley fight.
> 
> What injuries has he had?


His worst was a nasty back injury that required surgery. But he has also compound fractures of his feet and ankles. Recurring hamstrings.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I was thinking of traveling up to Bendigo to watch it, wouldn't be a bad weekend away, apparently the new stadium is fantastic.


I'm ticketed.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> His worst was a nasty back injury that required surgery. But he has also compound fractures of his feet and ankles. Recurring hamstrings.


I knew about the back injury but _compound _fractures of his feet and ankles!? Did he jump out the fourth floor window or come off a motorbike or something?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I knew about the back injury but _compound _fractures of his feet and ankles!? Did he jump out the fourth floor window or come off a motorbike or something?


They occurred when he was trying to shake some of his 130 kg.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> They occurred when he was trying to shake some of his 130 kg.


You mean stress fractures?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> I was thinking of traveling up to Bendigo to watch it, wouldn't be a bad weekend away, apparently the new stadium is fantastic.


Just to far for me. I'd have to fly into Melb then hire a car or something. On top of the tickets and hotels. To much for me


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just to far for me. I'd have to fly into Melb then hire a car or something. On top of the tickets and hotels. To much for me


And that's fair enough.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> You mean stress fractures?


That's what I would have thought too. Perhaps that's what Jayde mean to say? But not what he did say :

"3 years ago I made the decision to come back and I actually broke both my feet and ankles , compound fractures through both, when I got up to go for my first 4am run at 130 kilos," Mitchell said.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just to far for me. I'd have to fly into Melb then hire a car or something. On top of the tickets and hotels. To much for me


Not so bad for us Melbournites, it is only about a 150 km drive and accommodation can be as cheap as you like really.

I wanted to get $200 tickets. But we frigged around getting ourselves organised and by that time only $49 tickets were left.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> That's what I would have thought too. Perhaps that's what Jayde mean to say? But not what he did say :
> 
> "3 years ago I made the decision to come back and I actually broke both my feet and ankles , compound fractures through both, when I got up to go for my first 4am run at 130 kilos," Mitchell said.


Hmmm, I see. I reckon he's meaning stress fractures as compound fractures of both ankles would probably take more than three years of rehabilitation.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Hmmm, I see. I reckon he's meaning stress fractures as compound fractures of both ankles would probably take more than three years of rehabilitation.


Yeah, stress fractures makes sense. That's what you get when you haven't run for a while. Particularly if you have turned into a fat prick in the mean time, like Jayde had.

I remember coming back from a knee op years ago and as soon as I started running any distance I would get fucking shin splints. It was a constant battle. If it wasn't shin splints it would be groin strain.

You really need to start running short distances on soft surfaces, like grass and then slowly increase distance and the surface hardness.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, stress fractures makes sense. That's what you get when you haven't run for a while. Particularly if you have turned into a fat prick in the mean time, like Jayde had.
> 
> I remember coming back from a knee op years ago and as soon as I started running any distance I would get fucking shin splints. It was a constant battle. If it wasn't shin splints it would be groin strain.
> 
> You really need to start running short distances on soft surfaces, like grass and then slowly increase distance and the surface hardness.


Soft surfaces is the key in there, pounding the pavement and skipping on concrete is what causes those stress fractures, when I was at Eastside kickboxing gym we had a concrete floor, we had a few fighters sidelined by stress fractures from skipping on the concrete, we had to skip in the ring or on those 'jigsaw' gym mats in the end.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Soft surfaces is the key in there, pounding the pavement and skipping on concrete is what causes those stress fractures, when I was at Eastside kickboxing gym we had a concrete floor, we had a few fighters sidelined by stress fractures from skipping on the concrete, we had to skip in the ring or on those 'jigsaw' gym mats in the end.


Yeah, when I was doing the knee rehab and kept getting shin splints the physio said grass only, and then it was sand and sand dunes and much later footpath and road.

I used to skip on an old piece of carpet laid out on a concrete floor prior to getting the gloves on. At home I used to roll out one of those rubber fitmats on the concrete and skip on that.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Not so bad for us Melbournites, it is only about a 150 km drive and accommodation can be as cheap as you like really.
> 
> I wanted to get $200 tickets. But we frigged around getting ourselves organised and by that time only $49 tickets were left.


Sadly I won't be going as it clashes with Father's Day and the kids have made plans, I was looking forward to heading up for the weekend and having a look around. Surprised it's nearly sold out already but that's a good thing as they'll put on more big shows there, it's exciting to me that the main event is between two world level Aussies.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Sadly I won't be going as it clashes with Father's Day and the kids have made plans, I was looking forward to heading up for the weekend and having a look around. Surprised it's nearly sold out already but that's a good thing as they'll put on more big shows there, it's exciting to me that the main event is between two world level Aussies.


I was spewing when we finally got organised, logged into Ticketek and saw how few of the decent tickets were left. They were down to single tickets in the good sections or restricted viewing.

Really wanted good tickets, regardless that they were $200 each.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> I was spewing when we finally got organised, logged into Ticketek and saw how few of the decent tickets were left. They were down to single tickets in the good sections or restricted viewing.
> 
> Really wanted good tickets, regardless that they were $200 each.


I hope they have it showing somewhere, we've got one of those 'Sporting Globe' places just up in Mordialloc, they may have it on there. Yeah, I'd have wanted the good seats if I was going up there, still, $49 is great value, at least.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I hope they have it showing somewhere, we've got one of those 'Sporting Globe' places just up in Mordialloc, they may have it on there. Yeah, I'd have wanted the good seats if I was going up there, still, $49 is great value, at least.


It will be great value if you can see from there. At least it is side on to the ring making the corners unlikely to be an issue.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne looks like fighting Bowie Tapou on October 31st on Tim Tszyu's next card.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> Soft surfaces is the key in there, pounding the pavement and skipping on concrete is what causes those stress fractures, when I was at Eastside kickboxing gym we had a concrete floor, we had a few fighters sidelined by stress fractures from skipping on the concrete, we had to skip in the ring or on those 'jigsaw' gym mats in the end.


I still blame skipping on concrete floors in the gym during my teenage years for my shit knees now 10 years on. Added to it that I wore the same pair of joggers in the gym for bloody ages and they'd worn out around the balls of my feet well before I replaced them.

I dont have serious knee problems but if I run now or do a bunch of squats or whatever I always end up in bed that night not able to sleep coz they are aching.

The knee, foot, hip etc injuries that running and skipping on hard surfaces are well known but I don't recall ever being warned about it as a youngin'


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> I hope they have it showing somewhere, we've got one of those 'Sporting Globe' places just up in Mordialloc, they may have it on there. Yeah, I'd have wanted the good seats if I was going up there, still, $49 is great value, at least.


Fox venue finder says there is around 60 places showing it in Melb. Shouldn't be hard up for finding a schooner shop with it on somewhere close.

This stage for me I've got a mate who's wanting to get the card on at home so I'll just hit there for a BBQ and watch.

One day in the future at a decent fight we should try do somewhat of an Aussie CHB meet somewhere.


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Fox venue finder says there is around 60 places showing it in Melb. Shouldn't be hard up for finding a schooner shop with it on somewhere close.
> 
> This stage for me I've got a mate who's wanting to get the card on at home so I'll just hit there for a BBQ and watch.
> 
> One day in the future at a decent fight we should try do somewhat of an Aussie CHB meet somewhere.


That's a good idea, I know @DB Cooper keeps swerving the idea but @VinoVeritas is up for a beer at the fights more often than not, @Mattress may be keen depending on location and @Innocent Bystander is an Aussie too, in fact I think he's a Victorian.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> That's a good idea, I know @DB Cooper keeps swerving the idea but @VinoVeritas is up for a beer at the fights more often than not, @Mattress may be keen depending on location and @Innocent Bystander is an Aussie too, in fact I think he's a Victorian.


Get your arse up to Bendigo saturday and you can buy me a beer.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DBerry said:


> That's a good idea, I know @DB Cooper keeps swerving the idea but @VinoVeritas is up for a beer at the fights more often than not, @Mattress may be keen depending on location and @Innocent Bystander is an Aussie too, in fact I think he's a Victorian.


I'm not overly active in the forums but I read a lot more on here than I post. So it would probably only make sense to put a face to the screen names if the option presented itself.

Who knows though we might all think each of us is a wanker in real life hahah


----------



## DBerry

DBerry said:


> That's a good idea, I know @DB Cooper keeps swerving the idea but @VinoVeritas is up for a beer at the fights more often than not, @Mattress may be keen depending on location and @Innocent Bystander is an Aussie too, in fact I think he's a Victorian.





Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm not overly active in the forums but I read a lot more on here than I post. So it would probably only make sense to put a face to the screen names if the option presented itself.
> 
> Who knows though we might all think each of us is a wanker in real life hahah


Oh, and @Smith is now in Aus.


----------



## DB Cooper

"Michael Zerafa has talked me down, Mundine did the same. Look what happened to him," Horn told the Sydney Morning Herald.

"He's smug and arrogant when I've seen him, the way he chews gum in your face, the way he talks, the way he says I can't box and he's going to knock me out. There are a few things that do get under my skin. It all comes down to fight night. I never say I'll knock people out&#8230;but it would be good to land some punches on him!"

https://fightnews.com/horn-ready-for-zerafa-saturday/53043


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> "Michael Zerafa has talked me down, Mundine did the same. Look what happened to him," Horn told the Sydney Morning Herald.
> 
> "He's smug and arrogant when I've seen him, the way he chews gum in your face, the way he talks, the way he says I can't box and he's going to knock me out. There are a few things that do get under my skin. It all comes down to fight night. I never say I'll knock people out&#8230;but it would be good to land some punches on him!"
> 
> https://fightnews.com/horn-ready-for-zerafa-saturday/53043


While it's all still pretty civil, Jeff seems to be sliding more into being more vocal about his position and being the dominant Aussie.

I like this from him. He's always seemed a like a sound bloke but he's not very interesting outside of the ring. Bit more of this type of stuff is welcomed addition


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> While it's all still pretty civil, Jeff seems to be sliding more into being more vocal about his position and being the dominant Aussie.
> 
> I like this from him. He's always seemed a like a sound bloke but he's not very interesting outside of the ring. Bit more of this type of stuff is welcomed addition


I agree. A bit more selling himself and selling his fights won't do Jeff Horn any harm at all.


----------



## DB Cooper

"Horn beat Pacquiao at welterweight and he beat Mundine who's 10 years past his prime," said Zerafa. "I'm bigger, faster, stronger and younger. I'm a cleaner boxer with better timing and reach. Horn won't be able to bully me".

"I want to get back overseas for more big fights so this win is vital. Jeff is going to struggle with my style, he won't be able to negate my jab and he won't be able to walk me down, I'm too strong."

https://fightnews.com/zerafa-horn-wont-bully-me/53076


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> "Horn beat Pacquiao at welterweight and he beat Mundine who's 10 years past his prime," said Zerafa. "I'm bigger, faster, stronger and younger. I'm a cleaner boxer with better timing and reach. Horn won't be able to bully me".
> 
> "I want to get back overseas for more big fights so this win is vital. Jeff is going to struggle with my style, he won't be able to negate my jab and he won't be able to walk me down, I'm too strong."
> 
> https://fightnews.com/zerafa-horn-wont-bully-me/53076


"I'm going to once again struggle without having a promoter with the judges in his pocket, first taste of any power and I'll get on my bike for the rest of the fight"


----------



## DB Cooper

There is a 30 minute preview of Horn v Zerafa called FIGHTING WORDS on Fox Sports 507 tonight (Wednesday) at 6pm and I think they are playing it again at 8:30pm (both times are AEST).


----------



## DB Cooper

4,700 tickets sold so far for Horn-Zerafa and only a few dozen tickets left.

https://www.premier.vic.gov.au/bendigo-ready-to-rumble-as-blockbuster-nears-sellout/


----------



## DB Cooper

Not sure if I will do a round by round on Horn-Zerafa tomorrow night.

But hopefully I will be able to provide some updates at least on this thread : https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...zerafa-bendigo-31-8-2019-live-updates.116878/


----------



## DB Cooper

Colomban-Camilleri - October 18th - Melb pavilion.

Schleibs, Light and a cast of thousands listed on the undercard.


----------



## DB Cooper

I believe the WBO have elevated Liam Paro to #1 contender at 140 pounds. 

The WBO champion at 140 is Jose Carlos Ramirez.


----------



## DB Cooper

Heard Ben Damon mention in a podcast that Denis Hogan is close to announcing a 'huge fight'. This seems to support the claim :

http://www.irish-boxing.com/on-the-...mething-bigger/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Fellas this year I’ve been to 2 kickboxing/muay Thai events, ufc234 and 243 next month. I’ve got tickets for me and my boy for Australia vs Japan kykoshan karate this Saturday.
No boxing yet this year but you never know.


----------



## DB Cooper

Innocent Bystander said:


> Fellas this year I've been to 2 kickboxing/muay Thai events, ufc234 and 243 next month. I've got tickets for me and my boy for Australia vs Japan kykoshan karate this Saturday.
> No boxing yet this year but you never know.


I believe Brock Jarvis and Jayde Mitchell will both be on the same card later on in the year.

It will likely be in Melbourne but in any case I think it will be televised on Fox.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Forgive my forgetfulness.
The Altona show I went to earlier in the year had 3 boxing fights on the card


----------



## DB Cooper

“I’ve wanted this fight over a year now. Parker the ‘Ozzie kangaroo’ fled for the bush once already this year. He complained he didn’t have enough time to prepare,” Chisora said. 

:think


----------



## DB Cooper

Told there is a big fight announcement imminent for Blake Caparello.


----------



## DB Cooper

Arum has mentioned Lomachenko's and George Kambosos' names in the same sentence :

https://aus-boxing.com/2019/09/09/b...SLCvKYCf_b6tr_cXjj3ZfRCTXNDaXJCcyF5exTQ9sVYIY

Funny, people said Pacquiao-Horn would never happen.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Arum has mentioned Lomachenko's and George Kambosos' names in the same sentence :
> 
> https://aus-boxing.com/2019/09/09/b...SLCvKYCf_b6tr_cXjj3ZfRCTXNDaXJCcyF5exTQ9sVYIY
> 
> Funny, people said Pacquiao-Horn would never happen.


Stranger things have happened and you're 100% right about how no one believed Horn VS Pacquaio would happen until it did.

But this one is different. It's a complete and utter mismatch and would be a shocking fight for Loma


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

That said though. If Kambosos wins the lotto and lands the fight here... I definitely would be cheering for him to pull off the upset!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Stranger things have happened and you're 100% right about how no one believed Horn VS Pacquaio would happen until it did.
> 
> But this one is different. It's a complete and utter mismatch and would be a shocking fight for Loma


Not disagreeing. But most were calling Pacquiao-Horn a complete and utter mismatch too.

Though us fans know and fate Loma, he wouldn't pull a crowd in Oz like a household name like Pacquiao did.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Not disagreeing. But most were calling Pacquiao-Horn a complete and utter mismatch too.
> 
> Though us fans know and fate Loma, he wouldn't pull a crowd in Oz like a household name like Pacquiao did.


True. I don't think Kambosos doesn't have the same pull Jeff has either. 
It would likely sell out though as long as they didn't push for it to be at a footy stadium.

Thing is though Pacquiao VS Horn made a bit more sense. Pac was perceived as being on his last legs, winding down his career with a farewell trip to pick up some "easy" pay days against someone who was a legit contender but still supposed to be beatable.

Loma is at his peak, would be a HUGE favourite and Kambosos while he has a ranking still hasn't really done anything yet to prove he belongs at top.

Would make more sense for Loma to target Ryan Garcia I'd say. More name recognition, more money, chance for Bob to upset Oscar's boy, Not a fight that will upset any future unification with Commey/Lopez winner


----------



## Richardg

Arum could be thinking of govco tourism subsidy money as part of an attractive purse to either make the fight viable or to use as leverage in the US. Kombosis may also pull a Greek crowd, Sydney?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2OOc7jHCcr/

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2OOc7jHCcr/
> 
> Looking forward to this one!


'Frenzy' is never in a boring fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Billel Dib, the WBA #7 super featherweight, is in action tomorrow night against Carlos Magali 24-12-3 in Tweed Heads.

Dib has been sparring the Moloney twins in preparation for Magali and has his eye on a shot at the WBA belt held by Andrew Cancio.


----------



## DB Cooper

This is the song Michael Zerafa walked out to in Bendigo. One of the best local fight ring walks I can remember.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

So the AIBA Mens World Championships are going down in Russia at the moment. 
We've sent over a full team. Current results and upcoming fights;

*Alex Winwood 52kg *- In the second round after passing through the first with a bye. Will fight Galal Yafai of England next

*Jack Denhay 57kg* - Lost his opening bout 5-0 to Frederik Lundgaard Jensen of Denmark

*Harry Garside 63kg* - In the second round after passing through the first with a bye. Will fight either Mulumba Mbaya of Deomcratic Republic Of Congo or Michael Takacs of Slovakia

*Jason Mallia 69kg* - Will fight Lorenzo Collazo Sotomayor of Azerbaijan in first round

*Adrian Cammarano* 75kg - In the second round after passing through the first with a bye. Will fight either Fanat Kakhramonov of Uzbekistan or Davaanyam Davaasuren of Mongolia

*Jack Bowen 81kg* - In second round after beating Jilei Zhang of China 4-1. Will fight Nuryagdy Nuryadyyev of Turkmanistan

*Austin Aokuso 91kg* - Lost in his opening bout to Kirill Afanasev 5-0

*Justis Huni +91kg* - Will fight Camilo Cristian Salcedo Codazzi of Colombia


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Weird little clip of some of the Aussies so far


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2TLfoJhnxJ/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

So Sakio Bika has been named as the opponent for Nigel Benn’s Come back fight.

Sakio is no spring chicken himself but surely a 40 year old who’s not been active for 2 years is a mismatch for a 55 year old who hasn’t fought in over 20 years. 

November 23 in Birmingham apparently.

Strange fight!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> So Sakio Bika has been named as the opponent for Nigel Benn's Come back fight.
> 
> Sakio is no spring chicken himself but surely a 40 year old who's not been active for 2 years is a mismatch for a 55 year old who hasn't fought in over 20 years.
> 
> November 23 in Birmingham apparently.
> 
> Strange fight!


I can't find any sense in it at all.


----------



## Richardg

Good info here fellas, thanks.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Haven't had time to look up all the latest results, but few small highlights from Justis Huni's opening bout;


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2fK6vSBrNf/

He won 5-0


----------



## DB Cooper

*Venue and Date Confirmed for Mundine-Parr*

Anthony Mundine will fight John Wayne Parr at Cbus Super Stadium on the Gold Coast on November 30.

The weight limit for the fight will be 75kg (165 pounds). So almost midway between the middleweight (160) and super middleweight (168) limits.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> *Venue and Date Confirmed for Mundine-Parr*
> 
> Anthony Mundine will fight John Wayne Parr at Cbus Super Stadium on the Gold Coast on November 30.
> 
> The weight limit for the fight will be 75kg (165 pounds). So almost midway between the middleweight (160) and super middleweight (168) limits.


Gonna be a lllllllllloooooooootttttttt of empty seats there or a lllllooootttt of free tickets handed out to make up numbers!!


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Haven't had time to look up all the latest results, but few small highlights from Justis Huni's opening bout;
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2fK6vSBrNf/
> 
> He won 5-0


He's in the quarter finals.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Paul Gallen vs Barry Hall - November 14th - Melbourne*

NRL rugby star and part time boxer Paul Gallen will take on former AFL star Barry Hall in a boxing bout in Melbourne on November 14th.

Neither Gallen 38 or Hall 42 have signed contracts but both men said to be keen to get into the ring.

Gallen has a professional record of 9-0. Hall was going to take up boxing after his AFL career with the Swans, St Kilda and the Western Bulldogs wrapped up in 2011 but things were put on hold as he focused on his media career.

https://wwos.nine.com.au/news/boxin...elbourne/5b00f19c-c41d-4616-b6c5-778c1b16b710

Hall got the arse from his radio gig a few months ago after making an inappropriate comment on air. Must be struggling for a buck.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> He's in the quarter finals.




__
http://instagr.am/p/B2lP2TDhWHG/


----------



## Dealt_with

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2lP2TDhWHG/


This kid is the goods, I don't know how he has been developed while living in Australia. Anyone know what his story/background is?


----------



## Sawspan

Huni is looking very nice so far, won his first three fights so far.


----------



## DB Cooper

Wale Omotoso 28-4 will fight Brian Carlos Castano 15-0-1 in the US on November 2nd.


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2lP2TDhWHG/


He looks good doesn't he, plenty of pros not up to his standard.


----------



## Dealt_with

Richardg said:


> He looks good doesn't he, plenty of pros not up to his standard.


Zero Australian pros are up to his standard. He has skills that could win him a heavyweight title right now.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Haven't had time to look up all the latest results, but few small highlights from Justis Huni's opening bout;
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B2fK6vSBrNf/
> 
> He won 5-0


Justis looks a good prospect. A credit to Mark Wilson and the Bethania Boxing Club :good


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Unfortunately Justis has had to pull out of the championships. 

Seems he got sick over there in Russia

"I've been consistently vomiting, feverish, not being able to hold food down. It's got to the point where I feel too weak to fight." - Justis Huni

Real shame!!


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Unfortunately Justis has had to pull out of the championships.
> 
> Seems he got sick over there in Russia
> 
> "I've been consistently vomiting, feverish, not being able to hold food down. It's got to the point where I feel too weak to fight." - Justis Huni
> 
> Real shame!!


Bummer, wondered what a WO meant.


----------



## DB Cooper

Blake Caparello's next outing is against Englishman Joshu Buatsi at Manchester Arena on November 2nd.

Buatsi is 12-0 with 10 stoppages.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Horn says he doesn't intend boxing long and doesn't intend leaving Glenn Rushton.


----------



## DB Cooper

John Wayne Parr :

"I have said my whole career since I was a small boy that I'm not going to retire until the wheels fall off. Well at 43yo I've finally come to the conclusion that the wheels are now somewhat wobbly and I'm going to need more than a wheel ailment to keep going".

"After my boxing fight I plan to have one more kickboxing fight to finish up with my 100th win (the Mundine fight doesn't count because it's boxing).

"After that it will be time to hang up the gloves and look for the next chapter in life."

"I've hit an age where my body is in constant agony. The pain is taking away my enjoyment to train & the reality is its impossible to keep going".

"I'm so proud with what I've accomplished in a sport I started as an 11yo just for shits and giggles. Now 32 years and 146 fights later (148 if you count the next two), I'm sad to think of all those faces I didn't get a chance to punch."


----------



## DB Cooper

The WBO has ordered Rohan Murdock to fight undefeated Erik Bazinyan in an eliminator, with the winner to fight Billy Joe Saunders.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Is the Spence VS Porter fight being shown down under?

I'm sure I saw it listed on the Foxtel guide for Sunday but now I can't find it


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn says he doesn't intend boxing long and doesn't intend leaving Glenn Rushton.


The comfort zone is too strong.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Righto Gents
I don't know how to do a link that jumps to the correct part of the youtube video but I've done the hard work and noted the times below

Here's the Aussie's fights in the order they went down;

Austin Aokuso VS Kirill Afanasev (Ireland) - 2 Hours 27 Minutes





Jack Bowen VS Jilei Zhang (China) - 32 Minutes





Jack Denahy VS Lundgaard Jensen (Denmark) - 6 Minutes





Jason Mallia VS Lorenzo Collazo Sotomayor (Azerbaijan) - 1 Hour 10 Minutes





Alex Winiwood VS Galal Yafai (England) - 27 Minutes





Harry Garside VS Mulumba Mbaya (Deomcratic Republic Of Congo) - 4 Hours 25 Minutes


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Adrian Cammarano VS Fanat KAKHRAMONOV (Uzbekistan) - 2 Hours 31 Minutes





Jack Bowen VS Nuryagdy NURYADYYEV (Turkmanistan) - 35 Minutes





Justis Huni VS Camilo Cristian Salcedo Codazzi (Colombia) - 6 Hours 29 Minutes





Harry Garside VS Ilia Popov (Russia) - 1 Hour 24 Minutes





Justis Huni VS Nigel Paul (Trinidad & Tobago) - 8 Hours 2 Minutes





Justis Huni VS Mahammad ABDULLAYEV (Azerbaijan) - 5 Hours 54 Minutes


----------



## DB Cooper

*Kubrat Pulev vs Mark De Mori?*

IBF mandatory challenger Kubrat Pulev is looking for a stay busy fight and there is talk he might fight Mark De Mori on November 9th.

De Mori has knocked over a list of witch's hats since David Haye demolished him inside a round in early 2016, and his record of 37-2-2 looks very respectable until you take a look at the caliber of the guys he has fought.

https://www.badlefthook.com/2019/9/...likely-november-9th-herring-roach-espn-boxing


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne's next opponent.

'Battle Of The Ink"

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/185947


----------



## DB Cooper

Jack Brubaker is now training under Jeff Fenech and is said to be close to securing a big fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Lucas Browne's next opponent.
> 
> 'Battle Of The Ink"
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/185947


Both of them have terrible Tatts. Ol mate pictured takes the cake though. Bloody hell those fave Tatts are shocking!!!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Jeff Horn is going to keep on trucking along in his career and will stick with Glen Rushton.
Plans on fighting again before the year is out.



> *His family want him to quit, but Jeff Horn plans to fight again this year*
> 
> Jeff Horn was bloodied and battered after his fight against Michael Zerafa.
> His wife wants him to quit boxing but Jeff Horn has pledged he will fight again - and he plans to return to the ring before the end of 2019.
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...n/news-story/622fdc0660314355d2c4ff73ed6abaca


I'm ok with him continuing on. Mixed feelings about him staying with Rushton. Don't agree with him returning as early as this year


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Jeff Horn is going to keep on trucking along in his career and will stick with Glen Rushton.
> Plans on fighting again before the year is out.
> 
> I'm ok with him continuing on. Mixed feelings about him staying with Rushton. Don't agree with him returning as early as this year


I think Horn should retire.

He says it isn't about the money and that he doesn't want to go out on that loss against Zerafa.

But if Horn fights again this year it will have to be against a very beatable opponent because that left eye of his is going to take some healing.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Tim Tszyu VS Jack Brubaker official for Friday 6th December at the Convention Centre in Sydney. 

Jacks going to need to be a lot better than he has been his last few outings to be a tall task for Tim


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I think Horn should retire.
> 
> He says it isn't about the money and that he doesn't want to go out on that loss against Zerafa.
> 
> But if Horn fights again this year it will have to be against a very beatable opponent because that left eye of his is going to take some healing.


Maybe he does.. But I think he's got a few more wins in him.

They won't come from elite competition but he can get at least an opponent of reasonable quality to beat maybe for a region type title somewhere and go out on a win.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Maybe he does.. But I think he's got a few more wins in him.
> 
> They won't come from elite competition but he can get at least an opponent of reasonable quality to beat maybe for a region type title somewhere and go out on a win.


Horn has won his world title. Logged his greatest win - against Manny Pacquiao - and by his own admission, isn't in it for the money any more, having already made his millions.

So all that's left is ensuring he leaves the sport without getting messed up - and if he really feels he has to - going out with a win.


----------



## Richardg

Tim Tszyu has to be on Horn's list as would Zerafa who apparently would insist on any return being at middleweight. Ideally for Horn my impression is that if he could beat those two he would retire a happy man.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Tim Tszyu has to be on Horn's list as would Zerafa who apparently would insist on any return being at middleweight. Ideally for Horn my impression is that if he could beat those two he would retire a happy man.


Tszyu is the more winnable fight for him. 
He'll never beat Zerafa at middleweight. Zerafa KO'd him once, he'd do it again.

Light Middle might be better and Tszyu is less tested than Zerafa


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Tszyu is the more winnable fight for him.
> He'll never beat Zerafa at middleweight. Zerafa KO'd him once, he'd do it again.
> 
> Light Middle might be better and Tszyu is less tested than Zerafa


Agree but Zerafa will insist on middleweight if he has half a brain.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Agree but Zerafa will insist on middleweight if he has half a brain.


Oh of course he will. The light middle reference was to a potential fight with Tszyu


----------



## DB Cooper

https://www.couriermail.com.au/news...t/news-story/018c51bdbaebd56ca902f8dc602eccd8

Makes me think Hall-Gallen will happen.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> https://www.couriermail.com.au/news...t/news-story/018c51bdbaebd56ca902f8dc602eccd8
> 
> Makes me think Hall-Gallen will happen.


It's behind a pay wall


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It's behind a pay wall


An increasing number of things are these days, unfortunately. I will extract some details out of the article later on. But the gist of it seems to be that Barry could do with some money.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Andrew Moloney 20-0 will fight Guyana born Elton Dharry 24-5-1 on the Gallen-Hall card.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


>


Couple part time/new will be anything boxers with their names all across the poster, probably getting paid more than everyone else on the card.

Never mind that legit interim world title fight tacked on at the bottom though :verysad


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Couple part time/new will be anything boxers with their names all across the poster, probably getting paid more than everyone else on the card.
> 
> Never mind that legit interim world title fight tacked on at the bottom though :verysad


I wouldn't be surprised if this goes close to selling out Margaret Court Arena. Believe it holds about 7,500.

Just a pity that I suspect it is a money grab on the part of Hall and he won't have allowed himself the time or work for anything like an ideal preparation.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne looked set to fight Bowie Tapou later in the year - perhaps on Tim Tszyu's next card - but word is Tapou has retired.

Instead Browne finds himself matched against a 45 year old Argentinian with tattoos all over his face, in November.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Gonna be a lllllllllloooooooootttttttt of empty seats there or a lllllooootttt of free tickets handed out to make up numbers!!


They are only going to set Cbus Stadium up for half capacity.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jason Moloney will also be on the Gallen-Hall card in Melbourne.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> They are only going to set Cbus Stadium up for half capacity.


Hmm fair enough.
I'm still sceptical about it. I don't think being in such a large open space even set for half capacity is going to be a big atmosphere.

Funny enough though, I'm not really overly interested in the fight but it is looking like I may be around the goldie around when it goes down so am considering going along if tickets are cheap enough.


----------



## DB Cooper

According to Michael Zerafa's camp :

Zerafa took the Horn fight for low money.

He has since been offered large money to fight Ryota Murata for the WBA title in Japan.

Horn wants to enforce the rematch clause meaning no title fight for Zerafa.


----------



## Richardg

Horn is nuts if he thinks that it was only a lack of preparation that caused him to lose against Zerafa, does his camp ever examine his fights to see where he could improve? Zerafa has the reach advantage and I see nothing in Horn's style that could help nullify that advantage.


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn has conceded a reach advantage to most of his opponents.....and yet still sits 19-2-1.

I will be at the rematch too, provided it is in Victoria again. Would love to see it back in Bendigo but it might be too big a fight for that venue now. After all, they sold it out first time around.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> According to Michael Zerafa's camp :
> 
> Zerafa took the Horn fight for low money.
> 
> He has since been offered large money to fight Ryota Murata for the WBA title in Japan.
> 
> Horn wants to enforce the rematch clause meaning no title fight for Zerafa.


Geez that would shit me if I was Zerafa.

Though we all mostly agree, he has little to fear in way of the rematch so hopefully the $$$$$ will be there for the Murata fight after


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Geez that would shit me if I was Zerafa.
> 
> Though we all mostly agree, he has little to fear in way of the rematch so hopefully the $$$$$ will be there for the Murata fight after


A problem here is Murata already has a date locked in for his next defence, and the plan in place was for Horn to be his opponent.

Zerafa beating Horn is obviously the banana skin as far as Horn being the challenger goes. But Zerafa did sign a contract to fight Horn containing a rematch clause.

Perhaps a win/win could be negotiated whereby Zerafa goes over and (hopefully) wins the title and then defends it against Horn?


----------



## buff my helmet

Beating Zerafa in the rematch isn't beyond Horn but he needs to turn up in better shape than last time.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Horn has conceded a reach advantage to most of his opponents.....and yet still sits 19-2-1.
> 
> I..............................................................


True but he's done that through his physical determination which only goes so far, as Crawford demonstrated.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*
Michael Zerafa declares his hatred for Jeff Horn, says he'll end The Hornet's career in rematch*

WRITTEN BY
BRENDAN BRADFORD
@1bbradfo
Share

BOXING
A furious Michael Zerafa has declared his hatred for Jeff Horn and promises to end the Brisbane boxer's career when the pair meet for a rematch in December.

Zerafa earned a one-sided ninth round TKO victory over Horn in August, handing the former schoolteacher the second defeat of his professional career.

Despite the win, Zerafa says he has been disrespected by Horn and his team, who activated a rematch clause in his contract.
Zerafa says the rematch, which has been loosely scheduled for December 14, is costing him the chance to take bigger fights for better paydays overseas.

"Now it's just become personal, because he stopped me from making more money with better fights," Zerafa told Sporting News after Horn and promoter Dean Lonergan announced the rematch on Thursday morning.

"I stopped him in nine, now it's his funeral. It's going to end worse for him.
"Mark my words, it will end in another stoppage and I will hurt him as bad as I did last time - if not worse."
Horn is choosing to fight on despite his family wanting him to hang up the gloves, and will stick with long-time trainer Glenn Rushton.
Rushton had copped a barrage of criticism after failing to throw in the towel when Horn was knocked down in his first encounter with Zerafa.

Horn said he felt sluggish after moving up to middleweight for the first fight and says Zerafa and his team knew of the rematch clause in the contract when they signed it.

"He's had a lot to say and they're pretty harsh with their words in that saying I'm not a good human being and stuff like that," Horn said at Thursday's announcement.

"But it's [the rematch clause] in the contract, they knew that this is going to happen.

"He's always going to get big opportunities if he beats me in the rematch. All he's got to do is beat me twice; he has to beat the real me the second time."

Despite the rematch clause, Zerafa believes Horn should have allowed him to take bigger fights overseas.

"We thought he was going to respect that we beat him fair and square and would give us the opportunity to earn bigger money," he told Sporting News.

"The fact that he's gone on about it like this, it's just made us want to hurt him more. He's gone about it the wrong way.

"It's just made me hate Jeff Horn. I dislike the bloke. I used to think he was a good sport, but now I see his true colours.

"He's a sore loser. He got beat fair and square and got beat bad.

"He wants the rematch and it's just going to end worse. I will end Jeff Horn's career this time."

A venue and weight class is still to be confirmed for the rematch, but Zerafa isn't concerned about where the bout will take place.

"You can put it in his backyard. Put it where you want - Jeff Horn will fall," he said.

"Put it wherever he wants, put it on his terms. He's a sook.

"Wherever it is, he'll get beaten."

https://www.sportingnews.com/au/box...NLqfg2NkIWo0uThW8b7Edk4XxLUgK03EfoRxB5KgJyvnw


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Credit to Jeff for having the gumption to chase the immediate rematch after a bad loss. But December is to quick of a turn around after a stoppage like Jeff suffered.

I’m on the fence regarding him being angry about having the rematc forced o him but I see nothing to warrant tipping against Zerafa in this one.

The Murata fight will still be there after December assuming he wins


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> True but he's done that through his physical determination which only goes so far, as Crawford demonstrated.


There's no doubt determination is Horn biggest asset and the amount of it he showed against Pacquiao was absolutely mind-bending. That determination of Horn's will make the Zerafa rematch well worth watching. With his career on the line, Horn isn't going to go out wondering.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> There's no doubt determination is Horn biggest asset and the amount of it he showed against Pacquiao was absolutely mind-bending. That determination of Horn's will make the Zerafa rematch well worth watching. With his career on the line, Horn isn't going to go out wondering.


It's going to be an absolute ripper of a fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Fenech is in a bad way.

Heard on a podcast a few days ago he was having trouble doing ringwork with his fighters. But it was being put down to arthritis or similar.

Not the case it seems, after he was rushed into intensive care in Bangkok thinking he was dying. 

Fenech is suffering from a heart infection and pneumonia apparently, and if antibiotics don't remedy things he may have to have emergency surgery. 

There was a picture of Fenech in the newspaper and he looked as sick as a dog.


----------



## DB Cooper

The above clip was recorded 4 years ago. When Hall originally planned on taking up boxing.

The clip below with Will Tomlinson was shot just recently.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

Kane Watts has landed himself a world title shot.

Watts 21-3 will fight Arsen Goulamirian 24-0 for the WBA Super cruiserweight title on the 15th of November in France.

Goulamirian stopped Mark 'Boom Boom' Flanagan in his previous fight.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/796229


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The above clip was recorded 4 years ago. When Hall originally planned on taking up boxing.
> 
> The clip below with Will Tomlinson was shot just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Actually doesn't look to bad. Could prove a difficult task for Gallen.

Still won't bother watching though


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Actually doesn't look to bad. Could prove a difficult task for Gallen.
> 
> Still won't bother watching though


Hall had the gloves on at an early age and boxed as a teenager. Most AFL clubs used boxing sessions as X training too, so he will have had a good grounding.

If Gallen didn't have such a good chin I think Hall would win. But I just have a suspicion Hall is doing this for all the wrong reasons and might come up short.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looks like the Murata bird has flown for Zerafa and Horn.

28-1-1 Canadian Steven Butler looks like he might have landed the December Japan title fight gig.


----------



## DB Cooper

It is coming up midday in Thailand. As best I understand it, Jeff Fenech's surgery is scheduled for this evening their time. So perhaps a handful of hours from now.

Good luck champ.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just filling in a few of the gaps regarding Jeff Fenech's condition :

Jeff was in Thailand training boxers, including Jack Brubaker, when he began coughing up blood on Friday and was rushed to hospital.

He is in a lot of pain and hasn't slept for at least 6 days.

He can't sleep and when he does he struggles to breathe, so he's too scared to sleep.

The infection has blocked a valve in his heart and caused bleeding on his lungs.

https://www.ringnews24.com/2019/10/07/jeff-fenech-to-undergo-heart-surgery-in-thailand/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Just filling in a few of the gaps regarding Jeff Fenech's condition :
> 
> Jeff was in Thailand training boxers, including Jack Brubaker, when he began coughing up blood on Friday and was rushed to hospital.
> 
> He is in a lot of pain and hasn't slept for at least 6 days.
> 
> He can't sleep and when he does he struggles to breathe, so he's too scared to sleep.
> 
> The infection has blocked a valve in his heart and caused bleeding on his lungs.
> 
> https://www.ringnews24.com/2019/10/07/jeff-fenech-to-undergo-heart-surgery-in-thailand/


Geeez sounds serious. Hopefully the Mauler still has another good fight in him to get last it


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Geeez sounds serious. Hopefully the Mauler still has another good fight in him to get last it


His surgery has been completed. Went for something like 6 hours I believe.

He is still with us. But that's about all I know at the moment.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu training at Mayweather's gym.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Mark De Mori was offered a fight with Kubrat Pulev but turned it down. De Mori wasn't happy with Top Rank’s offer apparently.

Surprising, because he must be making peanuts beating up nobodies in near empty halls.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Mark De Mori was offered a fight with Kubrat Pulev but turned it down. De Mori wasn't happy with Top Rank's offer apparently.
> 
> Surprising, because he must be making peanuts beating up nobodies in near empty halls.


To be fair, they probably offered him the same peanuts but this time it's for him to get beaten up. No wonder he turned it down


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebane 'The Blonde Bomber' Bridges having her second fight on the 19th.


----------



## DB Cooper

Now this is a good matchup. Litmus test for Jai. Potential banana skin fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Denis Hogan VS Jermall Charlo for the WBC middleweight title December 7th at the Barclays Centre in NYC


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Denis Hogan VS Jermall Charlo for the WBC middleweight title December 7th at the Barclays Centre in NYC


Afraid my (imaginary) money is on Charlo.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Afraid my (imaginary) money is on Charlo.


Head says Charlo, heart says Hogan.

Let's hope Charlo can bring out another brilliant performance like he did against Mungia and that the judges don't have pre filled cards


----------



## DB Cooper

Paul Gallen has gone over to the UK for sparring. Sparred Hughie Fury the day he arrived.


----------



## DB Cooper

Fenech says he is still in pain but recovering well and now in his own room.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jayde Mitchell says he has a fight lined up with a former WBA champion for late November at the State Basketball Centre in Wantirna.

I'm thinking Giovanni De Carolis or Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam.

Bilal Akkawy, who Mitchell is keen to fight, beat De Carolis last year and De Carolis traveled here for the fight.

De Carolis probably looking like the guy.


----------



## DB Cooper

The little champ is on the improve. Looks like they put a decent hole in him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Stanislav Kashtanov is 36-4.


----------



## DB Cooper

Barry Hall getting himself into pretty decent shape :




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> The little champ is on the improve. Looks like they put a decent hole in him.


Apparently he's OK to attend his daughter's wedding. Incredible recovery!


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebane 'The Blonde Bomber' Bridges stopped Laura Woods and moved to 2-0.


----------



## DB Cooper

Barry Hall is training with Angelo Hyder on the Gold Coast. Hall has signed a 12 month deal with Danny Green.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mark Lucas moved to 10-2 after his career best win over former IBO super middleweight champion Renold Quinlan in Wollongong at the weekend. All 3 judges had Lucas a clear winner over 10 rounds.


----------



## DB Cooper

and if that wasn't enough, only 10 days after his surgery Fenech managed to walk his daughter down the isle :










https://www.9news.com.au/videos/fenech-walks-daughter-down-aisle/ck1xa7c0m000s0hlgh90ofuoz


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> and if that wasn't enough, only 10 days after his surgery Fenech managed to walk his daughter down the isle :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/videos/fenech-walks-daughter-down-aisle/ck1xa7c0m000s0hlgh90ofuoz


Can't keep a good man down!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Geez they do a lot of bullshit at boxing press conferences.
I don't give a shit about what Steven Espinoza or what Hogan's promoter has to say. 
24 min presser and it takes half of that until they even get Hogan up to speak.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Also I didn't actually realise how much smaller Denis is than Jermall. 

Boxrec has him listed as 10cm shorter and 13cm less reach. That difference could present a bit of an obstacle for him. 

Another thing, maybe I was looking to much into it but Jermall looked somewhat uncomfortable when they faced off. Maybe I'm seeing something that wasn't there but he seemed off twitchy. Denis was as blank as they come.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Geez they do a lot of bullshit at boxing press conferences.


I rarely watch them. Most are so cringe-worthy.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Barry Hall vs Paul Gallen fight will be over 6 x 2 minute rounds!

WTF!!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The Barry Hall vs Paul Gallen fight will be over 6 x 2 minute rounds!
> 
> WTF!!


Clearly PPV worthy. We should be lucky it's only gonna cost $50.

Barry Hall and Paul Gallen could be future heavyweight champs I'm sure Johnny Lewis and Team Mundine would agree.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*'WARRIOR' WHATELEY: I WOULD KNOCK OUT HALL, GALLEN*
Emerging boxer Jason "Warrior" Whateley will pocket a fraction what debutant Barry Hall will earn against Paul Gallen when he attempts to maintain his unbeaten professional record and tells Jon Anderson what he thinks about that.

https://www.heraldsun.com.au/subscribe/news/1/?sourceCode=HSWEB_WRE170_a_GGL&dest=https://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/boxing-mma/andos-shout-professional-boxer-jason-warrior-whateley-envious-of-the-money-barry-hall-and-paul-gallen-will-take-home-from-their-bout/news-story/30d3b77cfcea99712abd40b9a9773e9f&memtype=anonymous&mode=premium

edit: ahh fuck pay wall!! Should be obvious enough.. basically full time dedicated boxer, who is better than both Gallen and Hall put together is annoyed, rightly so, he will only take home a fraction of what the other 2 clowns will make for their little dance


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Clearly PPV worthy. We should be lucky it's only gonna cost $50.
> 
> Barry Hall and Paul Gallen could be future heavyweight champs I'm sure Johnny Lewis and Team Mundine would agree.


12 questionable minutes for $50? :lol:

Was never going to pay for it anyway.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> 12 questionable minutes for $50? :lol:
> 
> Was never going to pay for it anyway.


You and me both brother. 
I doubt I would even bother walking down to the local for it


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> You and me both brother.
> I doubt I would even bother walking down to the local for it


I don't need a reason to walk to the local. But 12 minutes of boxing? FFS!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I don't need a reason to walk to the local. But 12 minutes of boxing? FFS!


You're right it's a joke but still more than enough reason to go to the pub.

The Moloney fight is decent. Shame it's pushed to the support.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://www.facebook.com/



"This is a real fight!"
Oh shut the F up Danny.. it's a circus act and a quick cash grab for all privileged enough to be in on the business side of it. All at the expense of legit fighters trying to make a name for themselves


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> "This is a real fight!"
> Oh shut the F up Danny.. it's a circus act and a quick cash grab for all privileged enough to be in on the business side of it. All at the expense of legit fighters trying to make a name for themselves


One could be forgiven for lapping that up. But then you hear it is 6x2 minute rounds and......just no.

I suspected from the minute I heard about this bout that was a case of Hall struggling for a buck and thinking this is the ticket to make a small fortune in a short time frame.

Good luck to Hall. He will make upward of $300k doing this. But what people will get for their money on fight night is anyone's guess.


----------



## Richardg

Every boxer in Australia should thank Jeff Horn for single handedly raising the profile of boxing, not that that has happened. Since he beat Packy media coverage has gone from zero to noticeable but the amount of crap he still cops from pretend Australians is disgusting. End of rant.


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

After a 21 month absence from the ring (gaol) Damien Hooper will return to fight 30(22)-7(2)-1 Robert Berridge.

The fight will be on the Tszyu VS Brubaker undercard December 6


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Every boxer in Australia should thank Jeff Horn for single handedly raising the profile of boxing, not that that has happened. Since he beat Packy media coverage has gone from zero to noticeable but the amount of crap he still cops from pretend Australians is disgusting. End of rant.


I agree! He deserves the praise. 
same thing can be said about Mundine as well.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> One could be forgiven for lapping that up. But then you hear it is 6x2 minute rounds and......just no.
> 
> I suspected from the minute I heard about this bout that was a case of Hall struggling for a buck and thinking this is the ticket to make a small fortune in a short time frame.
> 
> Good luck to Hall. He will make upward of $300k doing this. But what people will get for their money on fight night is anyone's guess.


I really don't think we are getting a quality fight.
We've seen what Gallen brings and it isn't spectacular, Barry looks more polished on the pads in the videos posted here but I don't expect much out of him.

Im not interested at all. The whole thing rubs me the wrong way. $300k for Hall is absolutely shocking!! No way he or Gal deserve that kind of money.

It's sad as I will probably stay home and not bother for it which means I won't even watch the Moloney fight which is solid and deserves the attention


----------



## DB Cooper

I don't think Lucas Browne's opponent for November 9th has been named yet. Heard Hunter Sam's name mentioned as a possibility but he already has a fight scheduled in NZ for November 29th.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I really don't think we are getting a quality fight.
> We've seen what Gallen brings and it isn't spectacular, Barry looks more polished on the pads in the videos posted here but I don't expect much out of him.
> 
> Im not interested at all. The whole thing rubs me the wrong way. $300k for Hall is absolutely shocking!! No way he or Gal deserve that kind of money.
> 
> It's sad as I will probably stay home and not bother for it which means I won't even watch the Moloney fight which is solid and deserves the attention


Just go to the pub and watch the Moloneys fight and go home.


----------



## DB Cooper

Really disturbing to see Victor Oganov fighting on at 43 as a heavyweight.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/16978

Oganov is just going to continue getting beaten up.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Really disturbing to see Victor Oganov fighting on at 43 as a heavyweight.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/16978
> 
> Oganov is just going to continue getting beaten up.


Crazy to think there was a time when Organov was seen as a contender


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Just go to the pub and watch the Moloneys fight and go home.


But then it's seen as supporting the event. The pub see more people they think it's worth supporting these things then they buy more and then we get more circus acts.

Probably just find a stream for Molony


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Crazy to think there was a time when Organov was seen as a contender


Garth Wood put pay to that theory in The Contender. Caused another even bigger upset not long after too.


----------



## DB Cooper

1 hour interview with Jeff Fenech following his heat surgery :

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...d/news-story/f260797916dccedd3693927cd858391a

_Here are some details of what is included in the interview:_

-An update on Jeff's health (1:00)
-What the hell happened? (5:00)
-Jeff feared it was the end (15:00)
-The help he got from his boxers - Jack Brubaker & Brock Jarvis (17:00)
-'Heart-breaking' not to be contacted by Jonny Lewis (19:00)
-The extend of Jeff's memory loss (20:00)
-What can be done to prevent ring deaths? (25:00)
-Off the death bed to walking his daughter down the aisle (32:00)
-The challenges the sport of boxing now has to deal with (40:00)
-Jack Brubaker's big upcoming fight (46:00)
-Predictions for Horn vs. Zerafa II and Jeff's huge opportunity (50:00)


----------



## DB Cooper

From that interview with Ben Damon - see post above - it is clear Jeff Fenech has been suffering the after affects of his boxing career well before this heart issue came along. 

Fenech says his memory has been deteriorating for some time and he is booked in for an MRI this week to further explore it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Decent card this :

Tim Tszyu vs. Jack Brubaker
Dwight Ritchie vs Tommy Browne
Trent Broadhurst vs. David Light
Nathaniel May vs. Bruno Tarimo
Damien Hooper vs. Robert Berridge

Sydney December 6th.


----------



## DB Cooper

Was wondering about the Hall-Gallen fight being over 6 x 2 minute rounds and thought I would take a look at the rules.

Had a read through the Australian National Boxing Federation rules & regulations, and it states that rounds are 'not to exceed 3 minutes for men' and 'not to exceed 2 minutes for women'. But it doesn't seem to address the minimum time duration of rounds.

Any thoughts @DBerry ?


----------



## DB Cooper

Billy Dibb is fighting on. Looks like he might be gloving up again on December 20th.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Billy Dibb is fighting on. Looks like he might be gloving up again on December 20th.


Not surprised at all he's going to continue.

Walking away from it is proving harder than imagined for a lot of Aussies


----------



## Richardg

So how is Tszyu2 going to go against Brubaker? Predictions?


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> So how is Tszyu2 going to go against Brubaker? Predictions?


Unless Fenech has been able to transform Brubaker in his short time with him he will try and turn it into a brawl. This may present its challenges to Tszyu but Tszyu has every right to start favourite and should get the job done.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


JWP deserves all the respect the fight game has to offer.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Unless Fenech has been able to transform Brubaker in his short time with him he will try and turn it into a brawl. This may present its challenges to Tszyu but Tszyu has every right to start favourite and should get the job done.


This.

Though I don't see Brubaker bringing anything overly different to the ring.
Tszyu will just overly be a tidier more well rounded boxer and get it done.

Can't see anything overly concerning for Tszyu.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Decent card this :
> 
> Tim Tszyu vs. Jack Brubaker
> Dwight Ritchie vs Tommy Browne
> Trent Broadhurst vs. David Light
> Nathaniel May vs. Bruno Tarimo
> Damien Hooper vs. Robert Berridge
> 
> Sydney December 6th.


Thought I posted about the Hooper fight. Maybe I didn't send it properly.

Seems like a good fight though. Will be interesting to see how the almost 2 year lay off will affect Hooper. Especially as from what I've heard the majority of that lay came about because he was doing a stretch in the big house


----------



## DB Cooper

Details for the Horn-Zerafa rematch are expected to be announced this Thursday.


----------



## DB Cooper

Blake Caparello's scheduled fight with Englishman Joshu Buatsi at Manchester Arena won't go ahead. It is reported Buatsi is injured.


----------



## DB Cooper

Is Gallen just using the 2 minute rounds they have agreed to sell the fight? Or does he really care about it? He did sign on for it.

'I think it's embarrassing, we're professional athletes fighting in a big fight, and Barry won't fight three minute rounds which is what boxing is. We're fighting two minute rounds which I think is totally embarrassing,' Gallen said.

'Barry man up, let's fight three minute rounds and box properly. Man up!'


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Is Gallen just using the 2 minute rounds they have agreed to sell the fight? Or does he really care about it? He did sign on for it.
> 
> 'I think it's embarrassing, we're professional athletes fighting in a big fight, and Barry won't fight three minute rounds which is what boxing is. We're fighting two minute rounds which I think is totally embarrassing,' Gallen said.
> 
> 'Barry man up, let's fight three minute rounds and box properly. Man up!'


As much as a joke of a fight this is.

I don't believe the 2 minute rounds would have come from Gal


----------



## DB Cooper

John Hopoate, now 44, is fighting on the same card as Lucas Browne on November 9th. His opponent has 2 wins from 15 fights. The ugly side of boxing.

Browne's opponent has been removed from Boxrec. Back to Browne-TBA. Expect a shocking mismatch. I wonder what Roger Izonritei is up to?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> As much as a joke of a fight this is.
> 
> I don't believe the 2 minute rounds would have come from Gal


The 2 minute rounds would have come from Hall's side. But Gallen signed the contract. If he felt strongly about the 2 minute rounds he should have argued about it before signing.

Makes me think they are now just using it to create a beef for the public's benefit and help sell the fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The 2 minute rounds would have come from Hall's side. But Gallen signed the contract. If he felt strongly about the 2 minute rounds he should have argued about it before signing.
> 
> Makes me think they are now just using it to create a beef for the public's benefit and help sell the fight.


He may feel strongly. But strong enough to turn down the what 300k pay day? Doubt it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> John Hopoate, now 44, is fighting on the same card as Lucas Browne on November 9th. His opponent has 2 wins from 15 fights. The ugly side of boxing.
> 
> Browne's opponent has been removed from Boxrec. Back to Browne-TBA. Expect a shocking mismatch. I wonder what Roger Izonritei is up to?


When is the boxing commission here ever going to grow a spine and stop sanctioning this mess


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> He may feel strongly. But strong enough to turn down the what 300k pay day? Doubt it.


I don't know what they are getting paid.

But I think I read Hall was going to be making $250k when he nearly fought a few years ago, and read that he would now be making more.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I don't know what they are getting paid.
> 
> But I think I read Hall was going to be making $250k when he nearly fought a few years ago, and read that he would now be making more.


Ah ok. Maybe the number I heard for this fight was the old number. 
Either way though I bet they are making an obscene amount for a fight of this magnitude.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just was looking at the recent rankings.
Seems George Kambosos has chosen his preferred organisations.

currently he’s 3rd with the IBF and 88th with the WBO. He once was ranked in the top 15(10?) for all 4 major bodies no?

Either he’s just not paying the sanctioning fees for them all or he fancies going through the winner of Commey VS Lopez for his first championship shot or he really is sticking to the dream Arum will bring Loma down under


----------



## DB Cooper

Jack Brubaker's account of what happened to Jeff Fenech in Thailand :

https://www.athletesvoice.com.au/ja...k.com&utm_medium=referral#cuKIQ0a15fSFf7zd.97


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Richardg

Looks like Horn -v- Zerafa is on 18 Dec in Brisbane https://wwos.nine.com.au/news/date-...re-match/c553d3d8-090e-4f57-baba-ed09100e24d1 Note the extra name Paul Gallen has given Barry Noodles Hall, something to do with two minute noodles :dance


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Wale Omotoso 28-4 vs Brian Carlos Castano 15-0-1 is this weekend in the US (November 2nd). 

The bookies have Castano so short it is almost a case of just your money back if he wins.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


>


With all the news about Fenech in the news lately surely that was a low dollar amount question.

Could it be somewhat a trick question though? 
Choc had the WBA Super Middle, IBO Middle and WBC Silver Light Welter weight.... not really legit but in this day an age of the alphabet super.. could it be considered a world title on a technicality? HAHAHA


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Pretty Boy Zerafa not happy about the rematch


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Pretty Boy Zerafa not happy about the rematch


Zefafa was going nowhere until he lucked the Horn fight, he bombed his opportunity against Brook so his whinging is getting a bit tedious. And Horn is the one who has opened up Australian boxing, him and Mundine, no one else in recent times.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Zefafa was going nowhere until he lucked the Horn fight, he bombed his opportunity against Brook so his whinging is getting a bit tedious. And Horn is the one who has opened up Australian boxing, him and Mundine, no one else in recent times.


Can't say I disagree. 
Though I'm kind of in two minds about it>

Sure Zerafa signed the contract, knew the rematch clause was there and that he was the B side etc etc. 
But on the other hand, it was a pretty one sided conclusive win. A bad stoppage of Horn that opened the doors for a big pay day for Zerafa. I can see him being a bit pissed Team Horn has pushed the rematch a few months later and stopping the pay day. Not like it was the kind of fight that would usually warrant a rematch. Only reason it is happening is of the clause not because of how the first fight played out.

End of the day though, original contract had the clause, Team Horn have the right to use it so it is what it is. 
Actually it's good to see Jeff push for an immediate rematch and trying to get the win back rather than walk away from it. But I wouldn't be upset had he let Zerafa off the hook for now and revisited it later either


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Can't say I disagree.
> Though I'm kind of in two minds about it>
> 
> Sure Zerafa signed the contract, knew the rematch clause was there and that he was the B side etc etc.
> But on the other hand, it was a pretty one sided conclusive win. A bad stoppage of Horn that opened the doors for a big pay day for Zerafa. I can see him being a bit pissed Team Horn has pushed the rematch a few months later and stopping the pay day. Not like it was the kind of fight that would usually warrant a rematch. Only reason it is happening is of the clause not because of how the first fight played out.
> 
> End of the day though, original contract had the clause, Team Horn have the right to use it so it is what it is.
> Actually it's good to see Jeff push for an immediate rematch and trying to get the win back rather than walk away from it. But I wouldn't be upset had he let Zerafa off the hook for now and revisited it later either


It has to be unusual for a rematch clause to be enforced in the circumstances but I reckon that the fight will be an earner given all the drama. Plenty of fans will be galvanised one way or the other, could be some good fights among them too LOL.


----------



## DB Cooper

Browne-McKean looks likely for March next year.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne looking for an opponent for November 9th.

John Hopoate now looking for an opponent for November 9th.

OMG! Please no. Just no.


----------



## DB Cooper

Daniel Lewis moved to 5-0 winning his US debut fight against the 6-4 Alexis Gaytan on points.

Hearing Lewis has been invited to spar Terence Crawford having previously worked with Danny Jacobs.

Lewis appears to be a man going places.


----------



## DB Cooper

Paul Gallen has been sparring Bilal Akkawy.


----------



## One Man

Lauryn Eagle is stunning.


----------



## DB Cooper

One Man said:


> Lauryn Eagle is stunning.


22-4-1

But about 16 of her opponents had never won a fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne vs John Hopoate confirmed for November 9th.

https://fightnews.com/former-wba-champ-lucas-browne-returns-saturday/60060

:killself


----------



## One Man

DB Cooper said:


> 22-4-1
> 
> But about 16 of her opponents had never won a fight.


Blonde hair dont care.
As they say.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mundine-Parr card finalized :

Anthony Mundine vs. John Wayne Parr
Ben Mahoney vs. John Ruba
Aaron Russell vs. David Aloua
Miles Zalewski vs. Tc Priestley
Deanha Hobbs vs. Rupinder Kaur
Leti Leti vs. Renold Quinlan
Mark Gadaleta vs. Ezra James
Ebanie Bridges vs. Anita Maurya
Jarrod Wallace vs. Nick Timms
Adrian Farquhar vs. Sandeep Duggal
Andrew Hunt vs. Sunny Chauhan


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Wale Omotoso 28-4 vs Brian Carlos Castano 15-0-1 is this weekend in the US (November 2nd).
> 
> The bookies have Castano so short it is almost a case of just your money back if he wins.




__
http://instagr.am/p/B4ZAPdxFVY-/


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B4ZAPdxFVY-/


At 34 and taking fairly regular beatings it's probably time Wale did some reassessing.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

George Kambosos will be taking one of his toughest tests to date on 15th December at MSG against former champ Mickey Bey


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> George Kambosos will be taking one of his toughest tests to date on 15th December at MSG against former champ Mickey Bey


Bey is a former IBF champ. But he has been extremely inactive.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/306377


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Bey is a former IBF champ. But he has been extremely inactive.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/306377


Yeh George wont be facing the best ever version of him but should still present some problems he'll have to think through which will be good for him. 
Though to be fair I don't know to much about Bey. Had no clue he was so old, 36. Seems he's been dropped of Mayweather Promotions as well.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Lucas Browne vs John Hopoate confirmed for November 9th.
> 
> https://fightnews.com/former-wba-champ-lucas-browne-returns-saturday/60060
> 
> :killself


Geez! What a joke!!!!

This is a perfect situation where the commission needs to step in.

Only scheduled for 4 but Lucas probably only needs a minute to take Hoppa out.


----------



## Sawspan

Dwight Ritchie passed away today after a body shot by Zerafa in sparring apparently. Tragic news


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Sawspan said:


> Dwight Ritchie passed away today after a body shot by Zerafa in sparring apparently. Tragic news


geez!!!!

that's not what I expected to read when I saw the notification that this thread had been updated!!!

RIP Dwight!! Hope his family and friends are doing as well as they can and that Zerafa is coping as well


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> Dwight Ritchie passed away today after a body shot by Zerafa in sparring apparently. Tragic news


Just read that. Wow! Bloody shocking news. No sure if there is thread elsewhere here devoted to? Will have a look and if there isn't I will create one.

Done :

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...ng-accident-aged-only-27.117720/#post-3769351


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne stopped Hoppa inside 2 rounds. Ho hum.

Kye MacKenzie got his revenge against Francis Chua. UD but hearing it was a decent scrap.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


>


No surprises from Hoppa but Browne looked pretty ordinary as well. 
Sloppy fight all round.

Safe to say now that Browne's days as being a contender or even a fridge contender for the heavyweight crown are done and dusted.


----------



## DB Cooper

Hall & Gallen carried on with some predictable bull-shitting around in the name of selling some tickets.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/B4yeEY9HBCu/

When I first read the caption I was thinking "Fuck off!"

But after watching the video.... yes lets do it! Big Daddy VS The G Train!!


----------



## Sawspan

This footy player turning to boxing thing has been happening for a bloody long time, the events sell tickets. Moloney is billed as the main event and I am looking forward to watching his fight. To be honest I am also interested to see how Hall looks in the ring, he looks good technique wise.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://www.facebook.com/590071501081812/posts/2701729193249355



Didn't really know where else to post this. 
bunch of fucking muppets we've put in power here


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> This footy player turning to boxing thing has been happening for a bloody long time, the events sell tickets. Moloney is billed as the main event and I am looking forward to watching his fight. To be honest I am also interested to see how Hall looks in the ring, he looks good technique wise.


With Hall's junior boxing background and his size and power I think if he could have done alright if he had gone ahead with boxing when he retired from football back in 2011. But at 42, logically the bird has flown.

I still get the impression this is not much more than a money grab for Hall. His media career evaporated about a year ago and I think this was his way of making a quick buck.


----------



## Richardg

Ex footy players grabbing the boxing dolla shows the sad state of boxing in Oz, basically there is no serious professional structure where prospects are coming through with the best getting the opportunity to challenge for world titles, the real titles. Tzyu2 is one of the few exceptions, most of the rest seem more interested in body art. Look at Zerafa, bombed his opportunity against Brook and was going nowhere until Horn gave him a gift opportunity, now, apparently, he's world class and is being robbed of making the big bucks by the person who (stupidly?) gave him the big break. 

No doubt that we have the talent but where is the career path? As usual in this country there are too many quick buck speculators and not enough altruistic supporters.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Ex footy players grabbing the boxing dolla shows the sad state of boxing in Oz, basically there is no serious professional structure where prospects are coming through with the best getting the opportunity to challenge for world titles, the real titles. Tzyu2 is one of the few exceptions, most of the rest seem more interested in body art. Look at Zerafa, bombed his opportunity against Brook and was going nowhere until Horn gave him a gift opportunity, now, apparently, he's world class and is being robbed of making the big bucks by the person who (stupidly?) gave him the big break.
> 
> No doubt that we have the talent but where is the career path? As usual in this country there are too many quick buck speculators and not enough altruistic supporters.


Zerafa was never going to beat Brook. Different level of fighter. Could he have done better than he did? Maybe?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sonny Bill Williams says his 2 year rugby contract has a clause that enables him to fight after the 2020 Super League season. It appears likely he will fight the winner of Gallen-Hall and there will be multi-million dollar paydays involved.

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/spor...williams-confirms-return-to-ring-in-2020.html


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Sonny Bill Williams says his 2 year rugby contract has a clause that enables him to fight after the 2020 Super League season. It appears likely he will fight the winner of Gallen-Hall and there will be multi-million dollar paydays involved.
> 
> https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/spor...williams-confirms-return-to-ring-in-2020.html


face palm!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> face palm!


Yeah, great money if you can get it though.

Certainly no worse that KSI vs Logan Paul, and look at the money that would have pulled.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, great money if you can get it though.
> 
> Certainly no worse that KSI vs Logan Paul, and look at the money that would have pulled.


It is great for them agreed.

It's just bullshit they take the money and spotlight off the full time boxers.

Even with Moloney being main support for tonights fiacsco. I doubt he gets much more of a following from it. 
Had they promoted him as the headline act and how it's a legit fight etc etc maybe he would have which would lead to more money for him. As it stands though it's nothing but "Gal VS Barry!" "3 mins or 2 mins?!" "blah blah" "oh yeh these guys are fighting as well" "But GAL!!"


----------



## DB Cooper

Tonight could produce just about anything. Even a Gallen KO win inside a round being a real possibility.

Tomorrow night should provided the real thing though. With Jai Opetaia and Mark ‘Bam Bam’ Flanagan facing off in Sydney. It is on FOX and Kayo too.


----------



## Sawspan

I don't agree with the "Money taken away from full time boxers" argument that much. I don't think that money exists in the first place with the exception of some of these sideshows. I think it is good exposure for guys like the Moloneys but Hall and Gallen aren't taking money away from them because the interest isn't there for them to demand that money in the first place, if that makes sense?


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

Sawspan said:


> I don't agree with the "Money taken away from full time boxers" argument that much. I don't think that money exists in the first place with the exception of some of these sideshows. I think it is good exposure for guys like the Moloneys but Hall and Gallen aren't taking money away from them because the interest isn't there for them to demand that money in the first place, if that makes sense?


yep, it's a buyers market 
the public determine where the interest is & the public pay the bills


----------



## DB Cooper

Hearing Gallen-Hall will be wedged between the two Moloney"s fights.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Hearing Gallen-Hall will be wedged between the two Moloney"s fights.


so one of the Moloney' will be main event?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

@Sawspan @WaltzingMatilda not sure I agree to your side.

probably a lot more than the surface level either of us are scratching

not able to respond properly at the moment though.

GO BARRY!


----------



## DB Cooper

Went the 6 rounds. Draw. Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Sawspan

I watched it, I thought Hall won clearly. He landed some really nice shots but did gas a bit. Gallen bulldozed forward punching anything he could. Brad Vocale was pretty rubbish as the third man to be honest, kept stopping it and wasting time. Jason Moloney landed a beauty of a body shot. Andrew Moloney got buzzed big time by Dharry but is towelling him up now, Dharry has an insane chin.


----------



## Sawspan

Andrew Moloney busted Dharry up and the fight was stopped due to a nasty shut eye. Good technique and lots of mongrel but he doesn't seem to have that power to really trouble the top guys.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Richardg

Sawspan said:


> I watched it, I thought Hall won clearly. He landed some really nice shots but did gas a bit. Gallen bulldozed forward punching anything he could. Brad Vocale was pretty rubbish as the third man to be honest, kept stopping it and wasting time. Jason Moloney landed a beauty of a body shot. Andrew Moloney got buzzed big time by Dharry but is towelling him up now, Dharry has an insane chin.


Hate to say it but Hall looked pretty good, wonder how he would have gone if he had chosen boxing as his career?


----------



## Sawspan

Richardg said:


> Hate to say it but Hall looked pretty good, wonder how he would have gone if he had chosen boxing as his career?


Yeah, he had some great timing and reflexes in there. It is interesting to think about, as he clearly has the skills and the size. His post fight interview was pretty damn classy too, he repeatedly stated that he respects boxing and didn't want to do it a disservice, and I think he acquitted himself well.


----------



## DB Cooper

Kane Watts lost his world title fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Darrer Foley got sat on his butt in the 1st round of his fight against James Bacon. Now has his work cut out.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looking forward to the main event. Just have a feeling Flanagan could pull the upset. Will be surprised if he doesn't test Jai.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Kane Watts lost his world title fight.


Too much of that happening with Australian boxers, maybe they need sports psychologists to prepare them for big fights.


----------



## DB Cooper

Foley won pts.


----------



## DB Cooper

Goodman by KO. Now they meed to fill for time.


----------



## DB Cooper

Here we go.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai looking sharp. But decent scrap.


----------



## DB Cooper

Flanagan downed. But up again.


----------



## DB Cooper

Flanagan low blow.


----------



## DB Cooper

Flanagan eating power shot after power shot.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dominant Jai. Flanagan demolished.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Any of you blokes usebthat ‘Pain Away’ stuff Angelo Hyder, Danny Green and co have been spruinking??

Im 29!with the knees of a 95 year old! Got a bottle of the ‘Pain Away’ spray. Seems to help but I’m very sceptical that maybe it’s just a placebo


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Any of you blokes usebthat 'Pain Away' stuff Angelo Hyder, Danny Green and co have been spruinking??
> 
> Im 29!with the knees of a 95 year old! Got a bottle of the 'Pain Away' spray. Seems to help but I'm very sceptical that maybe it's just a placebo


try this shit

https://www.arborvitae.com.au/about/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvtjvwt7v5QIVCQ4rCh0a1g4qEAAYASAAEgJHifD_BwE

they rave about it on the radio, quite a few ex athletes are supposed to use it
i suggested to my doctor that perhaps I could use it but was like you worried about a placebo effect
to which he said, & he's a professor , if a placebo effect has some benefits who are we to criticise the benefits, it's a case of what ever works for you, works


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Any of you blokes usebthat 'Pain Away' stuff Angelo Hyder, Danny Green and co have been spruinking??
> 
> Im 29!with the knees of a 95 year old! Got a bottle of the 'Pain Away' spray. Seems to help but I'm very sceptical that maybe it's just a placebo


I have a small spray pack of that stuff in my car that l use before training if required. My impression of it is it is useful for small body parts like hands and tennis elbow. Haven't tried it on knees.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai was super impressive last night. I have watched him from fight one and the thing that has frustrated me is his lack of use and development of his jab. Early days he really was virtually a one handed fighter. But last night his jab was good enough that Flanagan respected it and it enabled him to tee off with big lefts that continually pierced Flanagans high guard.


----------



## Sawspan

Just watched Jai vs Flanagan. Jai is looking really slick and has developed and excellent lead hand for a southpaw. His jab, lead hook really broke Flanagan's defence so that he could send the lethal left straight down the pipe. Flanagan is a tough man but Jai handed him a beating. Very impressive.


----------



## Richardg

Watts pretty much a stationary target.


----------



## DB Cooper

Renold Quinlan's career is in freefall.

He went 11-1 when he beat former titleholder Daniel Geale but has now lost 5 of his past 6.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jayde Mitchell moved to 20-1 with a UD win over Stanislav Kashtanov last night. Big fights ahead.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dwight Ritchie's funeral is tomorrow in Shepparton.


----------



## DB Cooper

Zerafa-Horn II will go ahead on December 18th.

Zerafa says he will dedicate the fight to his late training partner Dwight Ritchie.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Mundine-Parr fight this weekend has been moved from CBUS Stadium on the Gold Coast to the Brisbane Convention Centre.

The official reason given for the move is "the health and well being of both fighters and the spectators due to smoke from the fires."

But can only conclude ticket sales were poor as they are moving to a venue that is only about 1/5 of the size.

I notice Epicentre TV want $37 for it, and I doubt too many will be taking up that offer either. So I can't see them making much out of this.

Spare a thought too for people coming from interstate who would have booked accommodation on the Gold Coast and now have to make their way to Brisbane.

https://help.ticketek.com.au/hc/en-...-v-John-Wayne-Parr-Venue-Change-30th-Nov-2019


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Over 1,500 at Dwight Ritchie's funeral.










https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11...ghting-cowboy-farewell-in-shepparton/11738776


----------



## DB Cooper

Daniel Lewis has been working with Bud Crawford in the States.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Ladbrokes - JWP vs Mundine Betting*

We created a market way back at the start of October and we opened John Wayne Parr as the $1.50 favourite.
The punters quickly snapped up the $2.50 available for Anthony Mundine and we evened out the prices very quickly.
JWP remains the slight favourite in betting at $1.80 at time of writing (Wednesday) with Mundine at $2.00


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> *Ladbrokes - JWP vs Mundine Betting*
> 
> We created a market way back at the start of October and we opened John Wayne Parr as the $1.50 favourite.
> The punters quickly snapped up the $2.50 available for Anthony Mundine and we evened out the prices very quickly.
> JWP remains the slight favourite in betting at $1.80 at time of writing (Wednesday) with Mundine at $2.00


How do you see the fight going, Spidey, I think Mundine outboxes JWP handily until getting caught, then things get interesting. JWP will box flat footed like kickboxer does but his ability to cut the ring down in size will help him out.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> How do you see the fight going, Spidey, I think Mundine outboxes JWP handily until getting caught, then things get interesting. JWP will box flat footed like kickboxer does but his ability to cut the ring down in size will help him out.


Tricky one isn't it?

JWP was no slouch in the boxing ring years ago but I don't think he would have laid a glove on a good version of Mundine.

The big question is where are they at now, and fairly safe to say both are pretty much shot.

If JWP still has power he might just catch this version of Mundine. Otherwise Mundine will probably just apply basic stick and move tactics and win most rounds.

Toss a coin I think.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mark "Bam Bam" Flanagan has announced his retirement. 

Good decision I think. He had a couple of cracks at the highest level and got a bit messed up last fight by Jai Opetaia.

Good career. The bloke just loved a scrap.


----------



## DB Cooper

So its Browne vs Tupou on December 21st.

Last I heard Bowie had retired.


----------



## DB Cooper

Further to the Mundine-Parr fight being moved from CBUS Stadium on the Gold Coast to the Brisbane Convention Centre.

CBUS stadium has a capacity of 25,000.

There were 7,000 at Brisbane Convention Centre for Horn-Corcoran and it was filled to capacity.

Even at the much smaller venue they are still selling tickets.

What does that tell you about ticket sales?


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Mark "Bam Bam" Flanagan has announced his retirement.
> 
> Good decision I think. He had a couple of cracks at the highest level and got a bit messed up last fight by Jai Opetaia.
> 
> Good career. The bloke just loved a scrap.


He's had three fights in the last twelve months after a couple of year lay off.


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Daniel Lewis has been working with Bud Crawford in the States.


This is great to see.
From Danny Jacobs to T Bud... Lewis is getting great work.

Can only see positives from this.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> So its Browne vs Tupou on December 21st.
> 
> Last I heard Bowie had retired.


Trash fight.

Browne has always seemed like a sound bloke but he's delusional if he thinks this kind of fight will put him back on the map with the bigger names.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Trash fight.
> 
> Browne has always seemed like a sound bloke but he's delusional if he thinks this kind of fight will put him back on the map with the bigger names.


Last I heard Tupou had announced his retirement due to injury. Money a great healer!


----------



## DB Cooper

Very buddy-buddy at the weigh in. Any 'bad blood' exhibited between these two would only be in the name of selling tickets. Speaking of which, it will be interesting to see how many they get there after the rather dubious switch to a much smaller venue.


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Trash fight.
> 
> Browne has always seemed like a sound bloke but he's delusional if he thinks this kind of fight will put him back on the map with the bigger names.


I'd reckon this is where he's at these days, I'd give Tupou a chance here, I'm going out on a limb and disagreeing with saying this is a 50/50 fight at, for want of a better term and no disrespect intended, domestic has been level, being heavyweights that's a watchable fight.


----------



## Leftsmash

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?objectid=12289536&ref=twitter
Joseph Parker is allegedly the sports star subject to a name suppression in NZ from a charge of concerning supplying meth.


----------



## DBerry

Leftsmash said:


> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?objectid=12289536&ref=twitter
> Joseph Parker is allegedly the sports star subject to a name suppression in NZ from a charge of concerning supplying meth.


Wow, what!?


----------



## DBerry

Leftsmash said:


> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?objectid=12289536&ref=twitter
> Joseph Parker is allegedly the sports star subject to a name suppression in NZ from a charge of concerning supplying meth.


Oh, mate...

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...what-are-the-worst.63930/page-78#post-3780145
@Haggis


----------



## DB Cooper

Both made weight.

Parr 74.65 kg. 

Mundine 75 kg.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Leftsmash said:


> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?objectid=12289536&ref=twitter
> Joseph Parker is allegedly the sports star subject to a name suppression in NZ from a charge of concerning supplying meth.


What a dopey prick if that's true! 
He made like 13 M's from the Joshua fight! Dude is set for life. Stupid move if he was involved


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Both made weight.
> 
> Parr 74.65 kg.
> 
> Mundine 75 kg.


how'd they look on the scale?


----------



## DB Cooper

Might be struggling for updates tonight unless someone has forked out the $37 for what, on paper at least, looks like a very ordinary card.

At least 3 fights are already completed and there are only two fights over more than 6 rounds, so it could be an early night.


----------



## DB Cooper

Only fight remaining before the main event is Mahoney vs Ruba over 10 rounds.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ben Mahoney stopped John Ruba. A cut to Ruba's eye bringing things to a halt in round 3.

They have chugged through the card that was named in Boxrec. Looks like they might slip another fight in just to prolong the night a bit.


----------



## DB Cooper

They slipped in a 4 round fight between Gold Coast Titans player Jarrod Wallace and Nick Timm. Apparently both swung wildly and showed little boxing prowess. Wallace got the chocolates.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Lots of empty seats there. I knew from the start CBUS was to big for the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Lots of empty seats there. I knew from the start CBUS was to big for the fight.


It would have been a financial disaster at CBUS. Probably the real reason the fight got shifted.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Might be struggling for updates tonight unless someone has forked out the $37 for what, on paper at least, looks like a very ordinary card.
> 
> At least 3 fights are already completed and there are only two fights over more than 6 rounds, so it could be an early night.


DM'd a river


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Choc looks old as hell


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Choc looks old as hell


In boxing terms he is.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R1: 10-9 JWP

more active, Choc pulling straight back with his hands down and getting caught on the ropes. Choc landed a few jabs but nothing of note. JWP Lansing with wild combos


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R2: 20-18 JWP

Good start to the round by Choc. For about a minute up on the toes and jabbing. But soon as JWP opens up Choc goes straight back to the ropes, doesn’t Brough back and tries to do the shoulder roll. He’s shot as though. JWP buzzes him a few times as Choc pulls back with his hand down and fails at rolling the shoulder


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R3: 28-29 JWP Up by 1

choc having very sporadic moments where he looks class above. But JWP mostly has no respect and is walking through him. Almost unable to miss with the right as Choc pulls straight back with hands low. Choc lands big in the last 20 hurts JWP and just ever so slightly steals the round


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R4: 10-8 (39-38 to JWP)

Choc started looking alright, got in some nice punches and seemed to have found a slight rhythm. JWP again with no respect and bullies his way in. Choc has no answers on the ropes and JWP unloads. Choc goes down and through the ropes. 
beats the count but JWP on him again.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R5 10-9 Choc (46-48 to JWP)

best round for Choc. Close one but on the occasions he manages to keep it in the centre Choc beats him in a poor mans version of how he would do in his prime. JWP still with no respect and just bullies him back to the ropes non stop. Until 5th Choc has no answers but this round manages to fight well from them and gets his punches in and good body work


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

10-9 to JWP

Tight round. Choc still getting bullied into the ropes but is making JWP miss more and landing the crisper cleaner punches. Hard to over look the aggression of JWP though who is still pushing the fight. JWP cut. Don’t know how bad it is though


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> 10-9 to JWP
> 
> Tight round. Choc still getting bullied into the ropes but is making JWP miss more and landing the crisper cleaner punches. Hard to over look the aggression of JWP though who is still pushing the fight. JWP cut. Don't know how bad it is though


JWP has more stitches in his head than a cricket ball. Thought he might get opened up.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R7: 10-9 Choc (67-65 JWP)

Tough round. Maybe controversially scores. JWP still pushing. Choc mostly forced to the ropes and just shelling up trying to roll not putting much out to stop JWP. Eventually JWP walks into a big right. Choc try’s to end it but can’t do it. Manages to steal a sure lost round back with sharp work off the ropes in the last 45 seconds or so


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R8: 9-9 (76-74 JWP)

More of the same JWP pushing Choc to the ropes, but not really landing much. Hard to look past the aggression but I think, maybe controversially choc landed better cleaner. Choc has a point taken for hitting behind the head. He’d been warned


----------



## DB Cooper

Can you see Parr getting robbed with a draw here?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R9: 10-9 JWP (86-83 JWP)

JWP just grinding it out. Choc breathing hard just can’t keep JWP off him. Choc still landing clean flash punches but just can’t offset JWP’s work rate


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R10: 10-9 Choc

Choc moving and leading a bit. JWP not pushing as hard and as such Choc gets some space and “controls” with his jab. Nothing much really. Late flurry from JWP but not quite enough to win the round.


We go to the judges. I have it 95-93 to JWP. Just to active despite Choc probably having the “better” punches.

Either way Choc claims he should have won based on clean punching. JWP says he deserves it because to active to aggressive etc. 

I could be way off. But that’s what I’ve got


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

95-94 Mundine, 96-93 JWP, 95-93 JWP

SD win to The Gunslinger.

Please retire now Choc! You’ve done enough, go enjoy retirement while you still have most of your faculties


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> 95-94 Mundine, 96-93 JWP, 95-93 JWP
> 
> SD win to The Gunslinger.
> 
> Please retire now Choc! You've done enough, go enjoy retirement while you still have most of your faculties


Granted JWP is a MMA warrior, but shocking to think Mundine could lose to a guy who hasn't boxed for 16 years.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Must admit I was hoping for Choc to get the win. But hard to not feel good for JWP. The guys a legend. 

Emotionally he announces his retirement. A rest will be well earned for the Aussie combat sports legend!! 


Choc, though he was hard done by the point deduction, thought he should have been credited with a knock down of JWP the ref called a slip. Said he was back and fourth on even doing the fight or not today. Knew it would be a tough one but thought he would have had the better skills to do it. Says he’s done and is going to sail off into the sunset now. 

Credit to him as well. I hope he can stay away from coming back! He’s done well. Love him or hate him, he’s done extremely well in the sport and revitalised the sport in Aus. Hope he can enjoy retirement


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Granted JWP is a MMA warrior, but shocking to think Mundine could lose to a guy who hasn't boxed for 16 years.


That's what I thought. 
Choc is well and truely shot though. There was several moments where you could see he was the clear better boxer of the two. But he just didn't have it in him to keep that consistent.

Similarities with Roy Jones Jr throughout his career. Choc was never as good at his peak but the style was similar and the reliance on natural gifts rather than solid fundamentals has been evident the last few years as it was in Roy's last fights


----------



## DB Cooper

Sadly, I think there is more chance Mundine will fight again than not. How many retirements has he announced so far?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Sadly, I think there is more chance Mundine will fight again than not. How many retirements has he announced so far?


Me too unfortunately. 
I can see him wanting to go out on a win. But where does that win come from?

I can't think of a single boxer he could beat that would be worthy of a headline. JWP isn't a superstar boxer nor was it a super fight but he is still a combat sports legend and there was an angle to promote the fight.

Unless Choc wants to fight on an undercard somewhere against a complete can import. I can't see him getting a win anywhere to go out


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry if you haven't seen it yet, see video above.

Both started on flat feet but it was a decent old barny over 10 rounds.

Well deserved win for JWP as he was relentless from the first bell.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne vs Demsey McKean is apparently signed. Not sure if a date has been released yet but it will be early next year.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just saw the Damien Hooper fight has been pulled of Tszyu VS Brubaker undercard on boxrec.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just saw the Damien Hooper fight has been pulled of Tszyu VS Brubaker undercard on boxrec.


Hooper appeared in court mid last week over a case of doing a runner from police that occurred in September, and he wasn't detained. But when it comes to Hooper, the past tells us to expect the worst.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Pirouettes and punches for Harry Garside's Olympic boxing bid*

Boxer Harry Garside expects people to raise eyebrows when he tells them about his secret weapon to reach his Olympic Games dream. "Ballet," Garside grins.
"I've always wanted to try it. My dad gave me a funny look when I told him, but it's been unreal so far."

Harry Garside has been doing ballet to enhance his Tokyo Olympic hopes. Picture: Elesa Kurtz

The Gold Coast Commonwealth Games champion has vowed to leave no stone unturned on his quest to make his Olympic debut in Tokyo next year.

Garside has moved into a new weight division after winning the 60 kilogram title last year, adding bulk to his speed and power to join the 63 kilogram category.
But a birthday present from mum Kate has added a new dimension to his training regiment and he hopes it will give him a chance to win an Olympic medal.
The ballet seed was planted after hearing his boxing idol, two-time Olympic champion Vasyl Lomachenko, used the dance to improve his footwork and balance.

"It's big in eastern Europe so it's in their culture, but it's not in the Australian boxing culture," Garside said.
"I'm absolutely loving it. It's bringing me a down a little bit because I realise how bad I am at it. But it's already improved my footwork, my coordination and my thinking.
"So far it's all been positive. Mum got me a voucher and it gave me the chance to try it.
"If ballet can give me a couple of extra percent with my footwork or strength through my legs ... that would make a massive difference. It could be the difference between winning and losing."
Garside is in Canberra this week for a Boxing Australia camp and to be fitted for his Australian Olympic uniform, should he qualify to be a part of the Tokyo team.

He will be based at home in Melbourne for the build up to the Games, and will fight at the world championships next month to ramp up his selection preparation.
The national titles will be in December and fighters then need to win in the Oceania titles to earn their spot. If they fall shot, there will be a world qualifying event in either April or May before the Olympics begin.
"The goal is to qualify early so you can get some time to relax. If you don't get that, it will be a busy six months before the big one," Garside said.

Harry Garside with supporters after winning gold on the Gold Coast.

"Coming to the AIS for a day like this is huge, it makes it a bit real that it's coming around quickly. I missed out on the last Olympics in Rio, so the last four years has been a massive grind.
"I've been going to work every day to make sure I make the next Olympics."
Garside, 24, says his Olympic passion started when he watched Grant Hackett win gold at the 2004 Games in Athens.
He wanted to qualify for Rio, but fell short at the selection trials and was forced to watch from home.
"But I remember watching Australia in a gold medal in something and I was so pumped I went to the gym for three hours to train," Garside said.
"I've been waiting for this chance, but I don't want to just make it [to Tokyo]. I want to win that gold medal as well.
"Maybe if I was there in Rio I would have just been going for the [Australian] tracksuit and I might have lost my first fight. Now three years later, I've got more experience and I've grown. Hopefully it's a different story and if one percenters like ballet help me get there, then I'll do them."

https://www.canberratimes.com.au/story/6342118/pirouettes-and-punches-for-a-boxing-bid/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__ https://www.facebook.com/



Interesting choice of training. But hopefully it works well for him!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Hooper appeared in court mid last week over a case of doing a runner from police that occurred in September, and he wasn't detained. But when it comes to Hooper, the past tells us to expect the worst.


Ah ok.
It's a shame. I was looking forward to see how he would come back. Such a waste of talent!

Edit: I did a quick google search. Few articles getting about from late November quoting him as saying he's a "changed man" after court appearance. But they are all behind pay walls so that's about as much as I can find


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice of training. But hopefully it works well for him!


Have heard of other boxers doing dancing to improve their footwork.

I actually found boxing improved my dancing. But my missus would probably disagree.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Edit Edit: Sentenced to 4 months jail but was given it as time already served and 4 years driving ban. Next fight in Feb




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Have heard of other boxers doing dancing to improve their footwork.
> 
> I actually found boxing improved my dancing. But my missus would probably disagree.


Well Loma says he got his amazing footwork from dancing. Lets hope ballet does the same for Harry!


----------



## DBerry

I have a mate, Nick Kara, Muay Thai background but undefeated as a boxer, both am. and pro, including a KO win over the then current heavyweight Asia Pacific amateur gold medalist when they both debuted as pros. His footwork is sublime, he literally waltzes around the ring, this is what gave him the ability to transcend boxing.
Dancing is certainly very beneficial to boxing.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Fenech has pledged to donate his brain to the Australian Sports Brain Bank for research into chronic traumatic encephalopathy.

https://www.watoday.com.au/sport/bo...-for-concussion-research-20191203-p53gi4.html

I hope more sportspeople suffering the symptoms opt to go down this path, but have to wonder what good it is going to do? It's the cause that's the problem.


----------



## DB Cooper

Video of Tim Tszyu's coin catching trick. Catches 4 coins almost simultaneously :

https://wwos.nine.com.au/news/tim-t...in-drill/37d2c718-c12f-4544-a8e7-97b80c0a6258


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Video of Tim Tszyu's coin catching trick. Catches 4 coins almost simultaneously :
> 
> https://wwos.nine.com.au/news/tim-t...in-drill/37d2c718-c12f-4544-a8e7-97b80c0a6258


Saw that the other day. Pretty impressive!

I very much doubt I could do that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Saw that the other day. Pretty impressive!
> 
> I very much doubt I could do that.


I'm going to try 2 and if I can do that then try 3.

Have you seen the Youtube video where Amir Khan continuously punches a water bottle in mid air?


----------



## DB Cooper

What John Wayne Parr went through just to get in the ring with Mundine :




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

Tszyu and Brubaker made weight.

Tszyu 69.54 kgs. Brubaker 69.72 kgs.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> I'm going to try 2 and if I can do that then try 3.
> 
> Have you seen the Youtube video where Amir Khan continuously punches a water bottle in mid air?


Khan needs to punch his own jaw, either to KO himself or to get a chin.


----------



## DB Cooper

David Higgins has used the WBO annual convention in Tokyo to push Joseph Parker's case for a possible title fight against Aleksandr Usyk.

"Joseph Parker remains the only man to beat your champ Andy Ruiz," Higgins told the WBO championship and ratings committee.

"He's very grateful to the WBO and would like to challenge for the WBO title should Tyson Fury move out. He'd like to move up to No.3."

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/spor...or-another-shot-at-wbo-heavyweight-crown.html


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> David Higgins has used the WBO annual convention in Tokyo to push Joseph Parker's case for a possible title fight against Aleksandr Usyk.
> 
> "Joseph Parker remains the only man to beat your champ Andy Ruiz," Higgins told the WBO championship and ratings committee.
> 
> "He's very grateful to the WBO and would like to challenge for the WBO title should Tyson Fury move out. He'd like to move up to No.3."
> 
> https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/spor...or-another-shot-at-wbo-heavyweight-crown.html


I like that fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Crown Casino has the Ruiz-Joshua card live from about 4am Sunday morning. I have done crazier things.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Crown Casino has the Ruiz-Joshua card live from about 4am Sunday morning. I have done crazier things.


I might be up for that @VinoVeritas


----------



## DB Cooper

A couple of decent fights on the undercard tonight :

Cheeky May vs Tarimo - which is on now and May struggling

Broadhurst vs Light


----------



## DB Cooper

Tarimo defeated May UD.


----------



## brian1982

Has Broadhurst looked as chinny at cruiser?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Hodges KO’d by probably the first time someone in shape who’s his size has touched his chin


----------



## brian1982

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hodges KO'd by probably the first time someone in shape who's his size has touched his chin


Good stoppage though, he had no legs at all.


----------



## DBerry

brian1982 said:


> Good stoppage though, he had no legs at all.


He wants to sue the ref but doesn't have a leg to stand on.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## brian1982

DBerry said:


> He wants to sue the ref but doesn't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> I'll get my coat...


----------



## DB Cooper

Light d Broadhurst TKO3.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R1: 10-9 Tszyu 

nothing of any real significance landed on either side. Tszyu looks far more composed. 
Brubaker looks twitchy and overly anxious. From where I am


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

I don’t have good internet plus am with mates so can’t not sure I’d I can consistent update but will try


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R2: 10-9 Tszyu (20-18 Tszyu)

Tim much more composed. Landed a few that defo got Jacks attention and shook him up.


----------



## brian1982

Brubaker landed 2 good short left hooks but doesn't have the power to make a dent. Refs already on Brubaker for holding.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

R3 ;: 10-9 Tszyu (30-27)

So far Tszyu living up to the hype. A class above. He’s getting the best of it all.
At this stage doesn’t look like it goes 12


----------



## brian1982

Brubaker blowing out his arse and being bullied around. Don't like the way Tim uses his left as a measuring stick, ref should be on him for that. Tim 3-0 up, should really be finishing it.


----------



## brian1982

Towel throw in to save Brubaker in the 4th. Strange bit from the MC pumping up the crown 30 seconds into the 4th.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

That's all folks!

Towel comes in from Team Brubaker with a min or so to go in the fourth.

Tszyu was to good. He had every angle covered. Better at range? Better power, better in close, stronger in the clinch.

@DBerry will be happy to hear Timmy showed he was a class above.

and I'll eat my crow. I saw it going the distance


----------



## DBerry

brian1982 said:


> Don't like the way Tim uses his left as a measuring stick, ref should be on him for that.


Kostya's old trick.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Of topic, but does anyone wonder why taxi’s are a dying breed in Aus?

I just jumped in one, figured it’s convenient right there on the street etc.... we went 1 block! ONE FUCKING BLOCK! and the till was at $9.70!

Don’t know about Under but Ola Cab offered the same ride for $12 total + a 10% discount for some reason or another that I forgot I had 

Man fuck these cabbies!!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Of topic, but does anyone wonder why taxi's are a dying breed in Aus?
> 
> I just jumped in one, figured it's convenient right there on the street etc.... we went 1 block! ONE FUCKING BLOCK! and the till was at $9.70!
> 
> Don't know about Under but Ola Cab offered the same ride for $12 total + a 10% discount for some reason or another that I forgot I had
> 
> Man fuck these cabbies!!!


Uber mate. Don't bother with taxis.


----------



## DB Cooper

Pretty emphatic win by Tim Tszyu. Smart fighter and he just continues to improve.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hodges KO'd by probably the first time someone in shape who's his size has touched his chin


----------



## Richardg

brian1982 said:


> Brubaker blowing out his arse and being bullied around. Don't like the way Tim uses his left as a measuring stick, ref should be on him for that. Tim 3-0 up, should really be finishing it.


That measuring for the right is getting pretty common these days, Zerafa did it against Horn, do what you can get away with seems to be the norm . Thanks for the fight comments.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> That measuring for the right is getting pretty common these days, Zerafa did it against Horn, do what you can get away with seems to be the norm . Thanks for the fight comments.


Yeah, Zerafa did use that to his advantage against Horn. He would either use it as a measuring stick for a right down the pipe or wrap it around Horn and clinch.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu is said to have his eye on the winner of Zerafa-Horn. Now that has the makings of a big domestic fight.


----------



## Richardg

Anyone notice Hogan's rush in style against Challo? No coincidence that he's coached by Jeff Horn's coach, on his less than best occasions Jeff does the same thing.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Anyone notice Hogan's rush in style against Challo? No coincidence that he's coached by Jeff Horn's coach, on his less than best occasions Jeff does the same thing.


I'm pretty positive I heard Rushton tell Hogan maybe between 5th and 6th that he was doing well, that he is stealing rounds and that Charlo is tiring.

Horrible advice at that point in the fight.

Credit where credit is due for Rushton getting Horn as far as he did and whatever he has done with Hogan seeing as he's had back to back title shots. But I think he's lacking depth to his abilities at the top level


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Sawspan

Hogan was just leaping in with that herky jerky movement and lead right hands. After Charlo got used to his abstract rhythm he began to time him and it was all over. Hogan can be a decent contender at 154 but I think he needs to work on his punch technique and perhaps adding some more layers to his offensive arsenal. Defensively he is actually quite sound.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu says he would love to fight in Russia. That’s his dream. With Kostya over there it is something that could probably happen.


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Bad blood on the side of Zerafa.

I like Jeff, he's done amazing for himself in his short career. Can't see him getting the win though. 
Am tipping Zerafa beats him again.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Bad blood on the side of Zerafa.
> 
> I like Jeff, he's done amazing for himself in his short career. Can't see him getting the win though.
> Am tipping Zerafa beats him again.


Logic points to another Zerafa win. But I think Horn will be better this time around. Just wish they had have held it in Bendigo. Would like to have gone again.


----------



## DB Cooper

Czar Amonsot's entry on BoxRec says 'suspended by Nevada Athletic Commission indefinitely.'

Yet he is listed to fight on the Horn-Zerafa undercard.


----------



## DB Cooper

https://boxrec.com/en/title/85/Super Middleweight

:think


----------



## DB Cooper

Both made weight.










Horn 72.2 kg

Zerafa 72.55 kg

Horn looking in much better shape this time around.


----------



## hazza

brian1982 said:


> Don't like the way Tim uses his left as a measuring stick, ref should be on him for that. Tim 3-0 up, should really be finishing it.


is that illegal?

kostya used to do it as well, like dberry said

zab mocked him on camera for it while watching tszyu fight oktay urkal, if memory serves

if it was illegal surely someone would have said it long ago during kostya's career


----------



## hazza

DB Cooper said:


> Tim Tszyu is said to have his eye on the winner of Zerafa-Horn. Now that has the makings of a big domestic fight.


fuckin oath, i'll whip down the pub for that one :good


----------



## DB Cooper

hazza said:


> is that illegal?
> 
> kostya used to do it as well, like dberry said
> 
> zab mocked him on camera for it while watching tszyu fight oktay urkal, if memory serves
> 
> if it was illegal surely someone would have said it long ago during kostya's career


Good question that. I'm guessing so long as you use the knuckle part of the glove it isn't illegal.


----------



## DB Cooper

Read this morning that if Horn gets past Zerafa tonight there are plans for not just a big money fight with Tim Tszyu, but perhaps more than one fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Saw one betting outlet had it Zerafa $1.28 and Horn $3.60.

Horn at $3.60 is pretty bloody tempting.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Saw one betting outlet had it Zerafa $1.28 and Horn $3.60.
> 
> Horn at $3.60 is pretty bloody tempting.





DB Cooper said:


> Saw one betting outlet had it Zerafa $1.28 and Horn $3.60.
> 
> Horn at $3.60 is pretty bloody tempting.


Do it, do it :evil


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

hazza said:


> is that illegal?
> 
> kostya used to do it as well, like dberry said
> 
> zab mocked him on camera for it while watching tszyu fight oktay urkal, if memory serves
> 
> if it was illegal surely someone would have said it long ago during kostya's career





DB Cooper said:


> Good question that. I'm guessing so long as you use the knuckle part of the glove it isn't illegal.


Not sure for certain, but I remember being told by my old boxing coach years back that it was so long as your arm was moving. As in you couldn't just hold it out there as a stationary pole type thing.

If that's true I imagine it's to just reach out to gauge, paw, keep the glove in their face etc


----------



## hazza

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Not sure for certain, but I remember being told by my old boxing coach years back that it was so long as your arm was moving. As in you couldn't just hold it out there as a stationary pole type thing.
> 
> If that's true I imagine it's to just reach out to gauge, paw, keep the glove in their face etc


also to block the opponent's vision maybe?

i read somewhere ages ago that it is kind of a martial arts technique, the push-pull method of punching.

so hold the left out there, then pull it back hard, the right whips out like a counterbalance and it increases power.

just what i read anyway.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Apparently a 3 fight deal that could be worth as much as $18M deal between Jeff Horn and Tim Tszyu is being negotiated should Jeff win tonight., 

No wonder he wanted that immediate rematch


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Apparently a 3 fight deal that could be worth as much as $18M deal between Jeff Horn and Tim Tszyu is being negotiated should Jeff win tonight.,
> 
> No wonder he wanted that immediate rematch


Saw that and just scratched my head. How do you plan on a trilogy before they have even met? What if the first fight is decided by a 1st round KO? Where would would be the interest in the next two fights?


----------



## rocco

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Apparently a 3 fight deal that could be worth as much as $18M deal between Jeff Horn and Tim Tszyu is being negotiated should Jeff win tonight.,
> 
> No wonder he wanted that immediate rematch


Mate, Zerafa got 40k for last fight this fight as the a side he gets 120k. Horn v Tszyu cannot generate 18 million over 3 fights no way known. Can you post the source where you got this info.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Saw that and just scratched my head. How do you plan on a trilogy before they have even met? What if the first fight is decided by a 1st round KO? Where would would be the interest in the next two fights?


exactly what I though. But the article I saw was behind a pay wall. So couldn't see the rest of the info


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

rocco said:


> Mate, Zerafa got 40k for last fight this fight as the a side he gets 120k. Horn v Tszyu cannot generate 18 million over 3 fights no way known. Can you post the source where you got this info.


I know it's bananas. Didn't Jeff only got like $2m against a Pacman.

The Aus public would buy the fight for sure, but enough buys to justify $6m in combined purses... I doubt it.

hopefully more info comes out from behind the pay wall soon


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

I’m heading to the pub tonight, though if anyone has a link to share send it over.
Got a mate over seas trying to get on it and I cbf helping him search for one haha.
The regular crack spot isn’t working apparently


----------



## DB Cooper

Was headed down the pub but it fell through. Following things on-line though.

From the undercard :

Andrew Hunt now 6-0-1 scored what must be a big upset by outpointing Czar Amonsot now 35-5-3.

Jeff Horn's brother Ben scored his first win.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Quilan is shot to shit hey.

I haven’t seen him since he beat Geale but the last few loses have taken their toll. He got hit FAAR more than I was thinking he would


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Quilan is shot to shit hey.
> 
> I haven't seen him since he beat Geale but the last few loses have taken their toll. He got hit FAAR more than I was thinking he would


He's gone alright.


----------



## DB Cooper

The impressive Liam Wilson to follow. Fenech a few days ago predicted he would go on and win a world title.


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

DB Cooper said:


> Saw that and just scratched my head. How do you plan on a trilogy before they have even met? What if the first fight is decided by a 1st round KO? Where would would be the interest in the next two fights?


How many Mundine fights did you watch?


----------



## DB Cooper

Well Wilson got the job done.


----------



## DB Cooper

Main course to follow.


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

Anybody got anything to watch?


----------



## DB Cooper

It's a bloody war from what I am hearing.


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn dropped Zerafa twice. Surely only has to remain on his feet and not bleed to death to win.


----------



## DBerry

rocco said:


> Mate, Zerafa got 40k for last fight this fight as the a side he gets 120k. Horn v Tszyu cannot generate 18 million over 3 fights no way known. Can you post the source where you got this info.


https://thewest.com.au/sport/mixed-...el-zerafa-ng-07178f3c8110612450d982ea8484ade7
Also on news.com.au and nine news.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Before the winner is even annoucned... how do we score the 9th?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

BULLSHIT!


Edit: on second thought maybe not.... but that was a bees dick. 

TRILOGY


----------



## DB Cooper

94-94, 98-90, 97-92 and Horn wins the fight nearly everybody said he couldn't.

There aren't too many bigger hearts in boxing.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> 94-94, 98-90, 97-92 and Horn wins the fight nearly everybody said he couldn't.
> 
> There aren't too many bigger hearts in boxing.


That's for damn sure, let's hope he gives middle weight a miss from now on.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

I had it a 94-94. 

Some of those rounds were tight as hell. 
But the 9th round saved Horn for sure, 

Honestly though I’m not sure how exactly the 9th should have been scored

So until the knockdown obviously I had Zerafa on his way to a very strong 10-9 round. Arguably 10-8 because I thought there were a couple times the ref could have potentially stopped it. 

Then we got the first knockdown.. normally that spells a lost round for whoever hit the deck but as bad as Zerafa was beating Horn I would have still gave him that round. 10 point must system do 10-9 rather than a 10-8 yeh? But then the second knockdown. At that point. 2 knockdowns. Do we just call it Jeff’s round and give it 10-7. Or is it late enough and Zerafa put enough work in over 2:30 very dominant minutes that we could say he still won the round? Or does the 2 KD’s offset it all? 

In the end I gave it a 10-7 round for Jeff. 


I have times where my judging seems on point I have others where it is way off but tonight I had it 

10-9 H
10-9 H
9-10 Z
9-10 Z
9-10 Z
10-9 H
9-10 Z
9-10 Z
10-7 H
9-10 Z

Regardless though..... there has to be a 3rd fight! TRILOGY!!! 

I don’t give a shit about Horn VS Tszyu until Horn and Zerafa finish their business


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## rocco

DBerry said:


> https://thewest.com.au/sport/mixed-...el-zerafa-ng-07178f3c8110612450d982ea8484ade7
> Also on news.com.au and nine news.


Thanks for the link. The joints gone mad, all sorts of reports coming out now of Horn v Rob Whitaker being negotiated ffs. It seems Lonergan aint gonna let go of his cash cow anytime soon.


----------



## Richardg

There wont be a trilogy with Zerafa who must be feeling like his world has ended. Which boxing wise it has but he's had his chances and has come up short.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> There wont be a trilogy with Zerafa who must be feeling like his world has ended. Which boxing wise it has but he's had his chances and has come up short.


Gotta feel for the bloke. 
I've said it before, I'll say it again.... I get both sides of the argument and he did sign the contract. But Jeff could have let him get the Murata fight in. 
Especially considering Top Rank were going to apparently get Jeff a step aside fight for $350k in the US in the mean time.

Though yeh he signed the contract.


----------



## Richardg

Another point, Brook could not knock Zerafa down yet Horn did, twice. Brook -v- Horn, I like it.


----------



## DBerry

Richardg said:


> Another point, Brook could not knock Zerafa down yet Horn did, twice. Brook -v- Horn, I like it.


At junior middleweight, good fight, I favour Brook here. Zerafa will come again, maybe the Murata fight can happen still, Zerafa may be more appealing now.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> There wont be a trilogy with Zerafa who must be feeling like his world has ended. Which boxing wise it has but he's had his chances and has come up short.


Zerafa went into last night's fight knowing there wouldn't be a trilogy. Credit to Zerafa, he is a courageous fighter who backed himself against the odds to take on the likes of Quillin, Brook and Horn. He still has a future in the sport but he has found his level.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## hazza

well whatever anyone says about jeff horn, that guy has got heart with a capital H.

he was cut to pieces in the 9th, looked like he was about to go, and then goes and does that.

fuckin wow :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

hazza said:


> well whatever anyone says about jeff horn, that guy has got heart with a capital H.
> 
> he was cut to pieces in the 9th, looked like he was about to go, and then goes and does that.
> 
> fuckin wow :cheers


9th rounds have played a big part in Horn's destiny.

Last night's 9th round was epic. In the first fight Zerafa stopped Horn in the 9th, and from memory it was the 9th that Pacquiao beat Horn almost into submission. Horn unable to lift his arms and barely still on his feet when that round ended. Horn also got stopped by Crawford in the 9th.


----------



## rocco

Richardg said:


> There wont be a trilogy with Zerafa who must be feeling like his world has ended. Which boxing wise it has but he's had his chances and has come up short.


I wouldn't be so quick to write off Zerafa, he is only 27, 4years younger than Horn. I doubt he feels any worse than Horn did 4 months ago. Zerafa has fought 3 world champions and stopped once, Horn has fought 2 world champions and stopped once, not much between them for me. Much depends on Where Horn goes from here. If he goes to 154 and demolishes Tszyu then i think a trilogy with Zerafa could be on the cards.


----------



## hazza

zerafa looking to lodge a protest and get it changed to a no contest.

i don't see how, the referee has the right to stop the action at any time he feels a fighter nees to see the doctor to be allowed to continue.

that's his job, to protect the fighter, and that's what he did.

the ring doctor's job is to make a decision on whether a fighter is allowed to continue.

both men did their job.

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing...afa-takes-aim-at-referee-20191219-p53lbd.html


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn's cutman Stephen Edwards reviews the fight and discusses the challenges Horn's corner had to face in round 9.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

Round 9 highlights :


----------



## hazza

rocco said:


> If he goes to 154 and demolishes Tszyu then i think a trilogy with Zerafa could be on the cards.


horn-tszyu is the match that has to happen now, surely.


----------



## DB Cooper

hazza said:


> horn-tszyu is the match that has to happen now, surely.


Sounds like that's the gameplan and if they are planning on multiple fights perhaps it will be at catch weight?

Those eyes of Horn could do with some healing time beforehand too.


----------



## hazza

DB Cooper said:


> Sounds like that's the gameplan and if they are planning on multiple fights perhaps it will be at catch weight?
> 
> Those eyes of Horn could do with some healing time beforehand too.


well tszyu is 154, horn fought at 160 last night, so i don't see any problems there.


----------



## Richardg

hazza said:


> well tszyu is 154, horn fought at 160 last night, so i don't see any problems there.


Horn has stated categorically that light middle is his weight from now on, finally.


----------



## DB Cooper

hazza said:


> well tszyu is 154, horn fought at 160 last night, so i don't see any problems there.


Horn was said to be finding it very hard to remain at 154. I wouldn't be surprised if they agreed on 157?


----------



## rocco

hazza said:


> horn-tszyu is the match that has to happen now, surely.


I really don't understand the hype around Tszyu. Tim has never fought anyone in the top 100 ranked junior middles. He couldn't stop Camilleri or Ritchie.His best performance was Brubaker who is not in the top 100. I can see the casuals lapping this up but i think that the Horn that showed up last night destroys Tszyu in under 6.


----------



## buff my helmet

https://www.gofundme.com/f/rest-in-peace-dwight-ritchie

*$58,199 raised of $50,000 goal*


----------



## buff my helmet

rocco said:


> I really don't understand the hype around Tszyu. Tim has never fought anyone in the top 100 ranked junior middles. He couldn't stop Camilleri or Ritchie.His best performance was Brubaker who is not in the top 100. I can see the casuals lapping this up but i think that the Horn that showed up last night destroys Tszyu in under 6.


Casuals are where the money is.


----------



## hazza

DB Cooper said:


> Horn was said to be finding it very hard to remain at 154. I wouldn't be surprised if they agreed on 157?


well then what do you call it lol, super light middleweight?


----------



## DB Cooper

hazza said:


> well then what do you call it lol, super light middleweight?


Love the concept :hey


----------



## Richardg

rocco said:


> I really don't understand the hype around Tszyu. Tim has never fought anyone in the top 100 ranked junior middles. He couldn't stop Camilleri or Ritchie.His best performance was Brubaker who is not in the top 100. I can see the casuals lapping this up but i think that the Horn that showed up last night destroys Tszyu in under 6.


Agree. Tszyu2 would be crazy to fight Horn without some serious experience but he seems to believe the media hype.


----------



## hazza

rocco said:


> I really don't understand the hype around Tszyu. Tim has never fought anyone in the top 100 ranked junior middles. He couldn't stop Camilleri or Ritchie.His best performance was Brubaker who is not in the top 100. I can see the casuals lapping this up but i think that the Horn that showed up last night destroys Tszyu in under 6.


i'm not sure if there is that much hype around tszyu, he's confident in his ability is all.

which is a good thing.

i don't hear anyone going over the top about him.

i've seen his interviews and he is pretty modest if anything.


----------



## DB Cooper

The war of words has already started:

"Jeff Horn, on that performance, destroys Tim Tszyu" - Horn's promoter Dean Lonergan

"But at the end of the day, we'll take the fight, Jeff will make a lot of money for knocking him the f..k out.

"Jeff Horn vs. Tim Tszyu - it is no war, it is a trouncing."

"I would like to see Jeff, as long as he is up for it &#8230; fighting again in April," Lonergan said.

"If he is going to fight, he gets back training at the end of January and we fight in April. We go into full-on camp on February 1.

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/sp...s/news-story/a938a0d1b6d0f7992f230e041f16bc88


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> The war of words has already started:
> 
> "Jeff Horn, on that performance, destroys Tim Tszyu" - Horn's promoter Dean Lonergan
> 
> "But at the end of the day, we'll take the fight, Jeff will make a lot of money for knocking him the f..k out.
> 
> "Jeff Horn vs. Tim Tszyu - it is no war, it is a trouncing."
> 
> "I would like to see Jeff, as long as he is up for it &#8230; fighting again in April," Lonergan said.
> 
> "If he is going to fight, he gets back training at the end of January and we fight in April. We go into full-on camp on February 1.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/sp...s/news-story/a938a0d1b6d0f7992f230e041f16bc88


Jesus that Dean Lonergan is an absolute fuckwit, Tim Tszyu is fifteen fights in and barely fought at national level, Jeff Horn's list of opponents include Bud Crawford, Manny Pacquiao, Randall Bailey, Gary Corcoran, Zerafa... his win over Sam Colimban is a bigger win than Tszyu would be ffs, yet look at this fat, dumb slob carrying on as if Tszyu's the monster to slay, "Jeff Horn, on that performance, destroys Tim Tszyu" "But at the end of the day we will take that fight and knock him the fuck out", no shit you fat fucking stooge, who you gonna call out after that, an amateur debutant, make a big song and dance out of destroying him too!? Just look at the fat retard, you can tell he steels candy from babies, the dumb cunt, his gut gives it away.


----------



## hazza

funny how before this fight it was all horn's going to be koed, horn's got no chance, look what happened.

and check out the odds - 

Jeff Horn +200
Michael Zerafa -260

all tszyu has to say about horn was he needs me more than i need him.

from what i've read horn's doing all the talking about tszyu.


----------



## DBerry

hazza said:


> funny how before this fight it was all horn's going to be koed, horn's got no chance, look what happened.
> 
> and check out the odds -
> 
> Jeff Horn +200
> Michael Zerafa -260
> all tszyu has to say about horn was he needs me more than i need him.
> 
> from what i've read horn's doing all the talking about tszyu.


I didn't think Horn could pull off the win, I'm glad he did though. He should be looking at Brook or trying to revive the Murata deal, not calling out and making noise about Tszyu, it looks stupid for a start, if gets beaten by Tszyu there's no where for him to go for seconds and there's no way there's more money fighting Tszyu in a domestic matchup than there is fighting a big international name.


----------



## DB Cooper

Perhaps they are just planting the seed early on this one and the intention is to have it a year or so down the track?


----------



## hazza

DB Cooper said:


> Perhaps they are just planting the seed early on this one and the intention is to have it a year or so down the track?


most likely.

the longer they leave it tho, the more it goes in favour of tszyu.

he's improving every fight and horn's as good as he'll ever get.

time is on tszyu's side.


----------



## rocco

Tszyu first called out Horn after the Camilleri fight which was back in May. As for the hype, there are reports of a trilogy of fights between Horn and Tszyu generating 18 million dollars. If thats not hype then what is. Even Kostya said Tim will beat Horn. All this yet Tim is still to face anyone ranked in the top 100.


----------



## hazza

rocco said:


> Tszyu first called out Horn after the Camilleri fight which was back in May. As for the hype, there are reports of a trilogy of fights between Horn and Tszyu generating 18 million dollars. If thats not hype then what is. Even Kostya said Tim will beat Horn. All this yet Tim is still to face anyone ranked in the top 100.


well we'll see what happens when they face each other then eh


----------



## hazza

i'd love to see tszyu vs horn.

next year if possible.

its the best fight that can be made here and we'll see just how good tszyu is.

if he does beat horn tho there will still be plenty of people doubting him because of his surname.

guarantee it.


----------



## DBerry

hazza said:


> i'd love to see tszyu vs horn.
> 
> next year if possible.
> 
> its the best fight that can be made here and we'll see just how good tszyu is.
> 
> if he does beat horn tho there will still be plenty of people doubting him because of his surname.
> 
> guarantee it.


I'm thinking the opposite, Tszyu has a limited amateur background, going pro after a fast track to the Aust. amateur title, he's still quite green and has been pushed by fighters who are barely national level.
If I was in Tszyu's camp I'd be telling him to wait a year or two before entertaining the idea, you just have to ask yourself how Tszyu would do against Zerafa or Pacquiao or how Horn would handle Camilleri to get an idea of how they'd fare against each other right now.
Financially this fight can make them both bigger money if Tszyu hits the world stage and fights in Russia, certainly more than they'd make now.


----------



## hazza

DBerry said:


> I'm thinking the opposite, Tszyu has a limited amateur background, going pro after a fast track to the Aust. amateur title, he's still quite green and has been pushed by fighters who are barely national level.
> If I was in Tszyu's camp I'd be telling him to wait a year or two before entertaining the idea, you just have to ask yourself how Tszyu would do against Zerafa or Pacquiao or how Horn would handle Camilleri to get an idea of how they'd fare against each other right now.
> Financially this fight can make them both bigger money if Tszyu hits the world stage and fights in Russia, certainly more than they'd make now.


well tszyu just got back from a training camp with pacquiao and he said he more than held his own with manny.

i've read and listened to his interviews, he is very calm and measured, certainly not hot headed.

he seems very confident in his abilities without going over the top, and he says he can handle jeff horn.

so yeah he sure doesn't have the amateur experience kostya had and yeah he's going up fast.

but yeah a year or two couldn't hurt to gain experience.


----------



## DB Cooper

The IBF has ordered a final eliminator between George Kambosos and Lee Selby to contest Teofimo Lopez's lightweight title.

However, Lopez may in the mean time defend against Lomachenko.

Could it be that we will see Kambosos-Lomachenko in 2020??


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> The IBF has ordered a final eliminator between George Kambosos and Lee Selby to contest Teofimo Lopez's lightweight title.
> 
> However, Lopez may in the mean time defend against Lomachenko.
> 
> Could it be that we will see Kambosos-Lomachenko in 2020??


Is Kambosos ready for Loma though? Guess we'll find out, great news for him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Is Kambosos ready for Loma though? Guess we'll find out, great news for him.


Is anybody ready for Loma?


----------



## DB Cooper

Zerafa's manager Brendan Bourke says they will lodge an appeal.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Zerafa's manager Brendan Bourke says they will lodge an appeal.


They'll get no where with it


----------



## DBerry

It’s his job.


----------



## DB Cooper

At a press conference in Toyko, Japan, for the world title triple-header on Monday headlined by Murata-Butler, Bob Arum announced some news.

Arum mentioned to promoter Peter Maniatis that “possibly a fight card will be lined up with Jeff Horn vs. Tim Tszyu and IBF world champion Jerwin Ancajas vs. Andrew Moloney in Australia. April or May 2020 in a Sydney or Brisbane venue not confirmed yet.” Arum said this would be a massive event for Australian boxing with Top Rank and USA TV involved.


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn is apparently insisting on 60/40 against Tsyzu and that it be held in Brisbane.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Horn is apparently insisting on 60/40 against Tsyzu and that it be held in Brisbane.


60/40 is fair for Horn. F Brisbane though


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> 60/40 is fair for Horn. F Brisbane though


Forty is more than fair for Tszyu2, Packy and Horn in Brisbane woke up the Australian boxing scene so Brisbane is logical, mexicans need to up their game.


----------



## DB Cooper

Billy Dib had a points win. Beat a relative nobody though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne is going nowhere fast. The Bowie Tupou fight is off and the Demsey McKean fight isn't happening either. Meanwhile Browne has turned 40.


----------



## 20a87

Choc is still the man.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Forty is more than fair for Tszyu2, Packy and Horn in Brisbane woke up the Australian boxing scene so Brisbane is logical, mexicans need to up their game.


Yeh nah Brisbane is alright venue wise. But just fuck it because I don't wanna travel. Do it in Sydney and they'll get my ticket money.


----------



## DB Cooper

Leftsmash said:


> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?objectid=12289536&ref=twitter
> Joseph Parker is allegedly the sports star subject to a name suppression in NZ from a charge of concerning supplying meth.


Did that amount to nothing?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Delete


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The IBF has ordered a final eliminator between George Kambosos and Lee Selby to contest Teofimo Lopez's lightweight title.
> 
> However, Lopez may in the mean time defend against Lomachenko.
> 
> Could it be that we will see Kambosos-Lomachenko in 2020??


Lomachenko VS Kambosos almost boggles the mind.

still a bit to go before it happens but just imagine if it did. Arum did float the idea of bringing Loma down under.

what's the chances Kambosos gets past The eliminator? I know nExt to nothing about Selby.

As bananas as it seems, I can just about see it happening as an in between of Lopez and Loma going after Tank.

Loma VS Tank is gonna be a shit show negotiation


----------



## DB Cooper

Hearing another attempt at Buatsi vs Caparello will be made for March. If memory serves correct, this fight has already fallen over twice. Certainly once, anyway. Neither fighter has fought since August.


----------



## DB Cooper

Liam Paro 18-0 looks like fighting German James Chereji 17-0 in March. Though unbeaten, Chereji hasn't fought since May.


----------



## DB Cooper

Hmmm?


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker's manager David Higgins on Parker's next fight :

"We've been told it will be late February and in the US. We are just waiting on who the opponent is but it will be someone decent".

Those allegations that Joseph Parker was the NZ sports star charged concerning supplying meth are seeming less and less likely to be true.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne says he will never fight in Australia again :

“The fans will never know what happened with the Demsey fight because I’m not going to say it,” he explained.

“I’m not going to get myself in trouble for it. I don’t like the bullshit, I don’t like the lack of money, the promises, the threats and everything else. I’m never fighting in Australia again and that’s what is going to happen.

“There is no money in fighting Australians. No one gives a fuck about anyone fighting Australians. That’s why we’re the guys that go and get beat overseas. The money is overseas, fighting overseas fighters.

“My plan for 2020 in boxing is to fight in the UK and USA, make as much money as I can over the next sort of two years and retire happy. That’s pretty much the plan, we’ll see how we go.”


----------



## Richardg

Is Browne any good? All the best to him anyway, it must be tough trying to climb the ladder in Australia, the little I know indicates to get overseas asap but the talent must be there otherwise what's the point.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne's beef appears to go all the way back to the Gallen-Hall fight in November. Browne wanted to fight on the card but Danny Green chose not to include him. Green said he disapproved of Browne's intended opponent.

Browne took it very badly how much Gallen and Hall got paid. Claiming they made twice as much in their 6 x 2 minute fight than he did winning a world title overseas.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Horn has been nominated among other candidates by the Australian Newspaper for their 'Australian of the Year.'

(not to be mistaken for _the_ Australian of the Year award which is a separate thing all together)

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/topics/australian-of-the-year


----------



## DB Cooper

There are reports Tim Tszyu has agreed to accept 40/60 and a Horn-Tszyu fight is close to being made.


----------



## DB Cooper

Andrew Moloney is pushing to enforce a mandatory fight with Kal Yafai, and overrule Yafai's planned fight with Roman Gonzalez. At worst, perhaps he might receive a stand aside payment.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Lucas Browne's beef appears to go all the way back to the Gallen-Hall fight in November. Browne wanted to fight on the card but Danny Green chose not to include him. Green said he disapproved of Browne's intended opponent.
> 
> Browne took it very badly how much Gallen and Hall got paid. Claiming they made twice as much in their 6 x 2 minute fight than he did winning a world title overseas.


He has a point hasn't he, like we have mentioned before. Footballers who have not ground away for years step in and make the relevantly big bucks.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> He has a point hasn't he, like we have mentioned before. Footballers who have not ground away for years step in and make the relevantly big bucks.


It is a commercial reality that doesn't favour the boxer who has come up the hard way, through the traditional ranks.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mark de Mori continues to plough the very depths of the heavyweight division and has moved to 38-2-2.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/237842


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Mark de Mori continues to plough the very depths of the heavyweight division and has moved to 38-2-2.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/237842


He's fought two different Laszios on the hop.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> He's fought two different Laszios on the hop.


4 of his past 8 fights have been against Laszlos.

That's the closest Mark will get to unifying anything.


----------



## DB Cooper

There is a fair chance we will see Gallen and Hall go at it again around about March. 

Why wouldn't they? They reportedly made towards half a mil the first time around for 12 minutes work.


----------



## DB Cooper

April 18th is the date being talked about for Horn-Tszyu.

Reports are that Tim Tszyu has agreed on 40/60 and the venue isn't a sticky point either.


----------



## DB Cooper

The new spiderman, Joseph Parker.

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/...n-bite-oleksandr-usyk-anthony-joshua-vacates/


----------



## dkos

DB Cooper said:


> April 18th is the date being talked about for Horn-Tszyu.
> 
> Reports are that Tim Tszyu has agreed on 40/60 and the venue isn't a sticky point either.


Might need its own thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217341588998774786


----------



## DB Cooper

dkos said:


> Might need its own thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217341588998774786


Yeah, when it gets finalized.


----------



## dkos

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, when it gets finalized.


Not much has got me excited about Aussie boxing in recent years, but that fight would be an exception. Great match-up.


----------



## DB Cooper

dkos said:


> Not much has got me excited about Aussie boxing in recent years, but that fight would be an exception. Great match-up.


There is plenty to like about it.

But as much as young Tszyu is improving with every outing, Horn has dog in him the likes of which Tszyu has never seen - as demonstrated in his recent rematch win over Zerafa.

Few gave Horn a chance in that fight. Everything pointed to a repeat of the first result. Zerafa had size, reach and speed advantages, and the confidence of having stopped Horn the first time.

But Horn is a relentless beast. As Tszyu will find out.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> There is plenty to like about it.
> 
> But as much as young Tszyu is improving with every outing, Horn has dog in him the likes of which Tszyu has never seen - as demonstrated in his recent rematch win over Zerafa.
> 
> Few gave Horn a chance in that fight. Everything pointed to a repeat of the first result. Zerafa had size, reach and speed advantages, and the confidence of having stopped Horn the first time.
> 
> But Horn is a relentless beast. As Tszyu will find out.


The dog, exactly right and as we saw in Zerafa2 it makes The Difference. Even the wider boxing world is starting to acknowledge that, his style may be basic and unattractive to many but............


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just saw on Zerafas IG stories, him and Choc going back and fourth with the “I’ll knock you out! Blah blah” 

please say it isn’t so!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just saw on Zerafas IG stories, him and Choc going back and fourth with the "I'll knock you out! Blah blah"
> 
> please say it isn't so!


Are you referring to that Koncrete Jungle Youtube clip? It looks like a put on to me. Hope so. Nobody wants to see Mundine in a ring again after his inept, flat footed performance against JWP.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Are you referring to that Koncrete Jungle Youtube clip? It looks like a put on to me. Hope so. Nobody wants to see Mundine in a ring again after his inept, flat footed performance against JWP.


nah I saw it this morning on Instagram.

seems they got into it at the end of the night spent at some charity thing


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> nah I saw it this morning on Instagram.
> 
> seems they got into it at the end of the night spent at some charity thing


How pathetic.


----------



## DB Cooper

Boxing outlets reporting Horn-Tszyu talks continuing and deal close to done.

Tszyu's camp have apparently given Horn's a deadline of about a week to get the fight signed or they will look elsewhere.


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn-Tszyu is a possibility for Perth’s RAC Arena in April, but the fight needs to get approval and then funding from the WA Government before that can become a reality.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just saw on IG that Danny Jacobs is in Sydney. 

Anyone know why, or if he's doing any open training sessions etc? Would be cool to go get a photo op.

Or might just have to stalk IG like a crazy person see if he posts anything from a recognisable location and try show up hahah


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn apparently after a 10 round fight and wants a rematch clause. Conversely, Tszyu wanting a 12 round fight without a rematch clause.

Horn's promoter Dean Lonergan and Tszyu's promoter Matt Rose going head to head and not finding common ground. 

Starting to get the feeling this fight won't happen next. Perhaps they are just trying to build it up for a later date, even?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Horn apparently after a 10 round fight and wants a rematch clause. Conversely, Tszyu wanting a 12 round fight without a rematch clause.
> 
> Horn's promoter Dean Lonergan and Tszyu's promoter Matt Rose going head to head and not finding common ground.
> 
> Starting to get the feeling this fight won't happen next. Perhaps they are just trying to build it up for a later date, even?


strange that Horn would want a 10 rounder


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

How you blokes spending Aussie Day? DBerry, Vino, Stiffy, DB and the rest of you mob!

For me, got up went saw my old bloke in the hospital. He’s doing well. got home got yelled at by the missus so spent the next few hours cleaning and like a real man assembling a new bbq and hung my Aboriginal flag from my balcony. Got a Bunch of mates round bed and the new barbie firing but mostly brazilians. Only one other Aussie I only met today as he’s the new bloke of a Brazo friend


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How you blokes spending Aussie Day? DBerry, Vino, Stiffy, DB and the rest of you mob!
> 
> For me, got up went saw my old bloke in the hospital. He's doing well. got home got yelled at by the missus so spent the next few hours cleaning and like a real man assembling a new bbq and hung my Aboriginal flag from my balcony. Got a Bunch of mates round bed and the new barbie firing but mostly brazilians. Only one other Aussie I only met today as he's the new bloke of a Brazo friend


But don't worry.... I've still been knocking back green tins and pulling the "Hey! This is my apartment, I pay the rent here!" Card so I can butt in take over the blue tooth and obnoxiously start blasting Jimmy Barnes, John Farnham, Midnight Oil and Yothu Yindi songs that I would never usually listen to just to prove a point!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How you blokes spending Aussie Day? DBerry, Vino, Stiffy, DB and the rest of you mob!
> 
> For me, got up went saw my old bloke in the hospital. He's doing well. got home got yelled at by the missus so spent the next few hours cleaning and like a real man assembling a new bbq and hung my Aboriginal flag from my balcony. Got a Bunch of mates round bed and the new barbie firing but mostly brazilians. Only one other Aussie I only met today as he's the new bloke of a Brazo friend


Mowed and prettied the joint up a bit after returning from holidays. Lit the BBQ about 10 minutes ago. Marinated steak, burgers and snags. Nothing fancy. But we are having a quiet beer and will be hungry by the time it is cooked.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Mowed and prettied the joint up a bit after returning from holidays. Lit the BBQ about 10 minutes ago. Marinated steak, burgers and snags. Nothing fancy. But we are having a quiet beer and will be hungry by the time it is cooked.


sounds pretty bang on mate!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn and Tszyu are still banging heads over terms.

https://www.boxingscene.com/jeff-horn-tim-tszyu-haggle-over-rematch-clause-fight-length--146243


----------



## DB Cooper

Word is Daniel Lewis will fight 13-0, 6ft 5 inch tall super welterweight Sebastion Fundora on a PPV card, February 23rd.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Word is Daniel Lewis will fight 13-0, 6ft 5 inch tall super welterweight Sebastion Fundora on a PPV card, February 23rd.


6'5" bloody hell that's a big Super welter!

Remember when 6'1" Paul Williams was seen as an annomaly for the division


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> 6'5" bloody hell that's a big Super welter!
> 
> Remember when 6'1" Paul Williams was seen as an annomaly for the division


This guy must be like an octopus. Will look up some of his fights and take a look.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> This guy must be like an octopus. Will look up some of his fights and take a look.


Actually the below video says he's 6'7"/201cm. That's right around the height of Deontay Wilder.
He also claims he could make 147lbs if he wanted!!! :yikes

He's going to be over 20cm taller than Lewis who's listed at 5'10"/178cm who knows what kind of reach the dude has.

You would think if he can learn to fight tall, develop a stiff jab he'd be a huge problem at that weight.






Out of all his opponents to date with listed height this is him next to the tallest. 6'2" / 188cm tall Jamontay Clark















On the flip side, he fought a bloke who is only 5'4" / 163cm tall. That must have been a sight to see


----------



## DB Cooper

Saturday 7th of March at The Star Gold Coast

Demsey Mckean (AUS) vs Jonathan Rice (USA)
Liam Paro (AUS) vs James Chereji (ROMANIA)
Jacob NG (AUS) vs Valentine HosoKawa (JAP)


----------



## DB Cooper

Heard a rumour Lucas Browne might face Tyson's Fury's last opponent, Otto Wallin, 20-1, next up.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dean Lonergan and Matt Rose. Can they get Horn-Tszyu made? Do they both want to get it made?


----------



## DB Cooper

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...l/news-story/1ca6ec1fe03ec10445b7cca9187c1859

atschatschatsch


----------



## DB Cooper

Listening to the podcast found on the shortcut to page below, it sounds like Horn and Tszyu both want the fight.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...s/news-story/149dd6a97bc437e33ddbbb185d6bb2e7

Horn comments on his reasoning for wanting a 10 round fight, though I wonder if it is the real reason.

I am wondering if they are concerned, or at least looking to help preserve Horn's suspect eyes? So far they haven't cost him a win. But he seems to be lining for stitches after every fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Daily Telegraph reporting this morning that Horn-Tszyu is made.


----------



## DB Cooper

No official announcement as yet on Horn-Tszyu. 

But it is believed to have been made and to be at 154 pound limit, and likely to be April 22nd (Wednesday) or less likely April 18th (Saturday).


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn-Tszyu press conference is scheduled for Wednesday in Sydney.

I guess the questions of money split, number of rounds and whether there will be a rematch clause will all be answered then?


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Listening to the podcast found on the shortcut to page below, it sounds like Horn and Tszyu both want the fight.
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...s/news-story/149dd6a97bc437e33ddbbb185d6bb2e7
> 
> Horn comments on his reasoning for wanting a 10 round fight, though I wonder if it is the real reason.
> 
> I am wondering if they are concerned, or at least looking to help preserve Horn's suspect eyes? So far they haven't cost him a win. But he seems to be lining for stitches after every fight.


Yes, ten rounds poses less chance of a fight stopping cut, or two, for Horn.


----------



## DB Cooper

Horn-Tszyu update this morning :

154 pounds
10 rounds
No rematch clause
Venue may take as long as a month to finalize


----------



## DB Cooper

Word is we may get a Kye Mackenzie - Francis Chua trilogy fight. Currently standing 1-1.


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker's next opponent has been named as 39 year old, 13-2, American Shawndell Winters. Fight will be on the Garcia-Vargas undercard, February 29th, in Texas.

Somewhat underwhelming compared to some of the names mentioned as possible opponents.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*George Kambosos, Lee Selby Reach Terms For IBF Title Eliminator*

https://www.boxingscene.com/george-kambosos-lee-selby-reach-terms-ibf-title-eliminator--146440


----------



## DB Cooper

Wednesday April 22nd firming as the date for Horn-Tszyu. I guess all will be revealed in Sydney today.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Wednesday April 22nd firming as the date for Horn-Tszyu. I guess all will be revealed in Sydney today.


I hope the reveal in Sydney and the fight is in Sydney!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I hope the reveal in Sydney and the fight is in Sydney!


From what I have read they won't announce the venue straight away. They will probably spend some time weighing up the various options.

Can't see a time for this press conference. Will have a search around.


----------



## DB Cooper

Announced today that Horn-Tszyu is signed and will take place on April 22nd at a yet to be determined location.


----------



## DB Cooper

"I was very adamant I wanted 10 rounds especially with the dates they were talking in April. I just thought it made sense.

"Why push myself too hard when it could only be a 10-round fight and I could get ready for it a lot easier?"

https://www.boxingscene.com/jeff-horn-pleased-he-secured-ten-rounds-tim-tszyu--146496

Unless this is about trying to preserve Horn's damaged eyes it makes zero sense to me.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> "I was very adamant I wanted 10 rounds especially with the dates they were talking in April. I just thought it made sense.
> 
> "Why push myself too hard when it could only be a 10-round fight and I could get ready for it a lot easier?"
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/jeff-horn-pleased-he-secured-ten-rounds-tim-tszyu--146496
> 
> Unless this is about trying to preserve Horn's damaged eyes it makes zero sense to me.


Maybe he doesn't want to go without pizzas again through camp and can only get himself in shape for 10


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Maybe he doesn't want to go without pizzas again through camp and can only get himself in shape for 10


If that's the case he could find himself in deep trouble.


----------



## DB Cooper

Australian fans can watch Kell Brook vs Mark DeLuca live on Fox Sorts 505 on Sunday, February 9th from 6 am AEDT.

https://www.checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/aussie-kiwi-boxing-news.83597/page-59


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebanie 'The Blonde Bomber' Bridges makes her US debut this weekend.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/864345


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> "I was very adamant I wanted 10 rounds especially with the dates they were talking in April. I just thought it made sense.
> 
> "Why push myself too hard when it could only be a 10-round fight and I could get ready for it a lot easier?"
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/jeff-horn-pleased-he-secured-ten-rounds-tim-tszyu--146496
> 
> Unless this is about trying to preserve Horn's damaged eyes it makes zero sense to me.


Could be a psychological ploy, it's only going to take me ten rounds max mate. Or, yeah, less risk of more cuts.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Fenech says his fighters will not contest WBA title fights. This is i response to what he described as the 'disgusting' officiating of WBA Oceania representative Francisco Martinez.


----------



## DB Cooper

Zac Dunn has just turned 29 and seems to be stagnating. Hasn't fought since June last year. Though I think he had a fight scheduled for October that fell through.


----------



## DB Cooper

Interestingly Tim Tszyu has opened as a slight favourite with the betting agencies.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Interestingly Tim Tszyu has opened as a slight favourite with the betting agencies.


That is interesting, Horn draws a lot of 'hate' so there are plenty who want to see Tszyu 2 beat him. Of course wishing is one thing and reality is another, Horn could be a good thing for a bet.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> That is interesting, Horn draws a lot of 'hate' so there are plenty who want to see Tszyu 2 beat him. Of course wishing is one thing and reality is another, Horn could be a good thing for a bet.


It's odd that Horn draws so much hate though.
He's mostly been pretty quiet and respectful.

almost seems you can't win with Aussie fans. Loud, brash and cocky Mundine was hated by many. Just about the polar opposite in Horn seems to draw a lot of negatives as well


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It's odd that Horn draws so much hate though.
> He's mostly been pretty quiet and respectful.
> 
> almost seems you can't win with Aussie fans. Loud, brash and cocky Mundine was hated by many. Just about the polar opposite in Horn seems to draw a lot of negatives as well


Many Aussies are of the 'what goes up must come down' mindset and the only thing they enjoy more than building someone up is tearing them down again after they have made it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jason Moloney 20-1 and Joshua Greer Jr. 22-1-1 have agreed to terms for a clash that now sees 4 of the 10 best bantamweights in the world on the same April 25th show in Las Vegas. Nevada.

The Naoya Inoue vs John Riel Casimero fight is on the same card.


----------



## DB Cooper

A member of Joseph Parker's entourage has been banned from the US for 5 years after being refused entry into Los Angeles.

Parker and his manager, David Higgins, are both demanding explanations for the treatment of Sione Mafi Fuavao, who is related to Parker by marriage runs Parker's Youtube channel and does video work for him.

Fuavao was held for 23 hours in a communal cell at the airport last month with no meals, opportunity to sleep, or chance to consult a lawyer or contact family before being turned around.

Authorities have a videotaped confession from Fuavao that he would work illegally while in the US.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/119220285/boxer-joseph-parkers-confidante-deported-banned-from-us


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Many Aussies are of the 'what goes up must come down' mindset and the only thing they enjoy more than building someone up is tearing them down again after they have made it.


It's not a good mindset


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> A member of Joseph Parker's entourage has been banned from the US for 5 years after being refused entry into Los Angeles.
> 
> Parker and his manager, David Higgins, are both demanding explanations for the treatment of Sione Mafi Fuavao, who is related to Parker by marriage runs Parker's Youtube channel and does video work for him.
> 
> Fuavao was held for 23 hours in a communal cell at the airport last month with no meals, opportunity to sleep, or chance to consult a lawyer or contact family before being turned around.
> 
> Authorities have a videotaped confession from Fuavao that he would work illegally while in the US.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/119220285/boxer-joseph-parkers-confidante-deported-banned-from-us


Bit shit treatment for sure. 
but I don't know what explanations Team Parker are expecting. If the immigration mob have a video of ol mate admitting he'd work illegally in the US... that's all the explanation they need


----------



## DB Cooper

Daniel Lewis has been sparring talls in preparation for fighting his upcoming super tall opponent Funora.


----------



## DB Cooper

Zac Dunn 29-1 has landed himself a world title shot. But he is moving up a division to do it. 

Dunn will meet WBA interim titleholder Dominic Boesel 30-1, in Germany next month.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dean Lonergan at the press conference :

"I like Tim. He's a really good bloke. But, the reality is, Tim's fought a whole lot of Sydney-level club fighters, as opposed to Jeff Horn. Let's put it in rugby league terms because Sydneysiders firmly understand that. When you're playing at under-18 level, it's easier to stand out. We're now stepping up to State of Origin, where Jeff's been performing for the last three years. So it's going to be interesting to see how we go when the pressure really comes on."


----------



## DB Cooper

Jeff Horn is genuinely concerned for Anthony Mundine's well being :

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...d/news-story/12c2396fb7108e7c4748e9b7a75d387b


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Jeff Horn is genuinely concerned for Anthony Mundine's well being :
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...d/news-story/12c2396fb7108e7c4748e9b7a75d387b


I don't blame him.

For Choc, the Zerafa fight is a horrible idea!! Zerafa will pummel him for as long as Choc can stay on his feet.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I don't blame him.
> 
> For Choc, the Zerafa fight is a horrible idea!! Zerafa will pummel him for as long as Choc can stay on his feet.


Mundine really, really needs to announce his retirement and then honour that committment.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jimmy Thunder has passed away, aged 54. 

Thunder, real name Jimmy 'Thunder' Peau had had brain surgery on a tumour and died in his sleep in Auckland Hospital.

Jimmy was one of my all-time favourite fighters and I am really saddened to hear of his passing.

RIP Jimmy.


----------



## DB Cooper

Les Sherrington had a fight in Vienna last weekend and suffered his 14th career stoppage.

Les is 37 now and was shot sometime ago but he continued because he said he wanted to get to 50 pro fights. He has had 53 pro fights now and if he can't make the decision to retire someone needs to make it for him.


----------



## DB Cooper

A Jimmy Thunder story worth sharing with his passing :

Jimmy started his career training in Jack Rennie's backyard gym in Essendon, Victoria. Lionel Rose, Barry Michael, Paul Ferreri and many other champions over the years trained under Jack there.

Jimmy, a big strong heavyweight, when new to the gym was hitting the bags and Mrs Rennie came out of the house wondering what all the noise was. She famously said to Jack "when he hits the bags it sounds like Thunder" and thus Jimmy Peau became Jimmy Thunder, and the rest is history.


----------



## DB Cooper

There is talk of a Paul Gallen vs Mark Hunt match up. 

Hunt is asking for a guaranteed $1 million. 

Hunt is 45 and the last time I heard his name mentioned it was in an article where he was quoted as saying how messed up he was due to fighting. Said his memory was shot and that he was suffering many other symptoms consistent with brain damage.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Mundine really, really needs to announce his retirement and then honour that committment.


Reckon fighting Choc these days even brings a nice pay day?
These day he's far from the sports money man down under.

I think it's rubbish for Zerafa to be even chasing him at this point as it will do next to nothing for his career. But can see why he would if he's going to get paid. Why not take a few months out chasing the top level for an easy fight with a big cheque.

Though that said... I reckon you'd be doing it tough to get to 6 digits with Choc these days.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Reckon fighting Choc these days even brings a nice pay day?
> These day he's far from the sports money man down under.
> 
> I think it's rubbish for Zerafa to be even chasing him at this point as it will do next to nothing for his career. But can see why he would if he's going to get paid. Why not take a few months out chasing the top level for an easy fight with a big cheque.
> 
> Though that said... I reckon you'd be doing it tough to get to 6 digits with Choc these days.


I don't think fighting Mundine these days would provide life changing money. But it might pay better than most other fights and he is a soft target these days.

But all Mundine has to do is tell anyone who wants to fight him that he is retired. That he refuses to do that suggests he will be back.


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker's tribute to Jimmy Thunder :

"Thank you for your service to our countries, both Samoa and New Zealand. You, along with many other greats, some past and some who are still with us today, paved the way for us up-and-coming fighters to be seen and heard on an international scale, so for that THANK YOU.

"You will not be forgotten, along with your world's fastest KO record."

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/spor...arker-pays-tribute-to-jimmy-thunder-peau.html


----------



## DB Cooper

"I'm going to retire Anthony Mundine" - Michael Zerafa

atsch atsch




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> "I'm going to retire Anthony Mundine" - Michael Zerafa
> 
> atschatsch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I thought Jeff Horn and JWP already did that.

God Zerafa VS Mundine is a shockingly bad fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I thought Jeff Horn and JWP already did that.
> 
> God Zerafa VS Mundine is a shockingly bad fight.


Green did too. Mundine retired after that one as well.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jason Moloney 20-1 and Joshua Greer Jr. 22-1-1 is signed and will be on April 25th in Las Vegas. Nevada.

The Inoue-Casimero fight is on the same card.


----------



## DB Cooper

Rohan Murdock 24-1 and Zach Parker 18-0, the #1 and #2 ranked WBO super middleweights, will meet at Manchester Arena on Saturday March 7th, with the winner aiming for a challenge against reigning WBO champion Billy Joe Saunders.


----------



## DB Cooper

Was listening to a podcast interview with Sam Greco and heard he had had a heart attack early last year, stents inserted and then later in the year, a triple bypass operation.

@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

With Gallen-Hunt shaping as likely. Barry Hall has now switched his attention to Sonny Bill Williams and according to promoter Danny Green, the deal might have already been agreed to.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/comba...l-williams-set-to-fight-afl-legend-barry-hall


----------



## DB Cooper

Mexican born Cesar Mateo Tapia 11-0, who has fought his pro career out of Australia and beat Renold Quinlan last up, will meet Steve Collins Jnr next month.

https://www.irish-boxing.com/unbeat...eve-collins-jr/#utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss


----------



## DB Cooper

Michael Zerafa has left Sam Labruna's gym and is now training out of the Ellis' gym.

BOXING NEWS :: I have had a huge amount of messages in regards to michael Zerafa , just to put it to rest and official, michael no longer trains with team Labruna boxing and we have parted amicably, tho Michael no longer trains with us he is managed and promoted by myself SLB fight night also Brendan Bourke and BIG TIME boxing’s Brian Amatruda , we are currently working on his next fight and awaiting a signed contract from his opponent before making the fight official, thank you.


----------



## hazza

DB Cooper said:


> Interestingly Tim Tszyu has opened as a slight favourite with the betting agencies.


i picked tszyu the minute the fight was called.

horn wanting 10 rounds speaks lack of motivation.

i think tszyu will ko him.


----------



## DB Cooper

hazza said:


> i picked tszyu the minute the fight was called.
> 
> horn wanting 10 rounds speaks lack of motivation.
> 
> i think tszyu will ko him.


Still thinking Horn wins this because of the amount of mongrel in him but it appears Tszyu wanted the fight more and might be more up for it too. Could make for a great fight.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8ud0n1BEan/

What are we thinking for this one?
Could be a tfight for Lewis.

I see a lot of comments just saying for Lewis to work the body. Might be trickier said than done though.

Will be interesting to see if Fundora can shorten his punches and fight on the inside is Lewis gets there.

Haven't seen much of anything of Fundora


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8ud0n1BEan/
> 
> What are we thinking for this one?
> Could be a tfight for Lewis.
> 
> I see a lot of comments just saying for Lewis to work the body. Might be trickier said than done though.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Fundora can shorten his punches and fight on the inside is Lewis gets there.
> 
> Haven't seen much of anything of Fundora


It just looks ridiculous the two of them together. There are a few clips of Fundora on Youtube. Here's one against a 6 ft 2 inch opponent who managed a draw with him :


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/



atsch

Mundine is nearly 45 and shot to the shithouse. Just wish he would announce his retirement while he can still put 2 words together.


----------



## DB Cooper

The irony is Lewis' opponent is nearly as tall as Fury.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ben Damon interview with Bob Arum.

Discusses Daniel Lewis, the Moloneys and Horn-Tszyu.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8ud0n1BEan/
> 
> What are we thinking for this one?
> Could be a tfight for Lewis.
> 
> I see a lot of comments just saying for Lewis to work the body. Might be trickier said than done though.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Fundora can shorten his punches and fight on the inside is Lewis gets there.
> 
> Haven't seen much of anything of Fundora


The only Fundora fight I've seen showed that he could fight on the inside but gee if he does in this one he's going to have to punch downwards.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The irony is Lewis' opponent is nearly as tall as Fury.





Richardg said:


> The only Fundora fight I've seen showed that he could fight on the inside but gee if he does in this one he's going to have to punch downwards.


I think it could be a tough day in the office for Lewis. 
I'm backing I'm for the upset but would have to think the other bloke will be the favourite.

It will do wonders for his career is Lewis can come away with the chicken dinner though. Beating the bloke who's almost the size of Fury on the massive platform Fury and Wilder are gonna give him will be a big boost!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I think it could be a tough day in the office for Lewis.
> I'm backing I'm for the upset but would have to think the other bloke will be the favourite.
> 
> It will do wonders for his career is Lewis can come away with the chicken dinner though. Beating the bloke who's almost the size of Fury on the massive platform Fury and Wilder are gonna give him will be a big boost!


Saw some odds somewhere for the fight and Lewis is a long outsider. Fingers crossed he can pull the upset.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Tough night at the office for Daniel Lewis.
He had a few moments, I think the 97-93 and 98-92 cards were about right. 99-91 short changed him. I think he at least picked up 2 rounds.

Overall though went somewhat as could be expected. Lewis had his moments but couldn’t consistently close the gap to be in range. I thought he didn’t do a great job cutting the ring off too and a lot of the times he got Fundora on the ropes he let him off a bit to easy.

Though on the flip side, Fundora is beatable! For a big dude he had a shit jab and didn’t seem to have overwhelming power. It’s different levels at the moment but a dude like Hurd would do a demolition job on him


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Tough night at the office for Daniel Lewis.
He had a few moments, I think the 97-93 and 98-92 cards were about right. 99-91 short changed him. I think he at least picked up 2 rounds.

Overall though went somewhat as could be expected. Lewis had his moments but couldn’t consistently close the gap to be in range. I thought he didn’t do a great job cutting the ring off too and a lot of the times he got Fundora on the ropes he let


----------



## Richardg

Lewis' biggest problem seemed to be his inability to string effective punches together but credit to Fundora who was invariably able to skip out of range when tagged, also when Lewis got in close he was not as effective as he needed to be. Good fight, what now for Lewis?


----------



## hazza

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It's odd that Horn draws so much hate though.
> He's mostly been pretty quiet and respectful.
> 
> almost seems you can't win with Aussie fans. Loud, brash and cocky Mundine was hated by many. Just about the polar opposite in Horn seems to draw a lot of negatives as well


its more that horn's biggest win was against an old manny, and he almost lost in the 9th round.

then suddenly jeff horn becomes this superstar.

good win and all, but everyone went a little nuts after that.

tszyu's name has a lot to do with it too, let's be honest.

so those are the reasons i believe that tszyu is the public favourite.

but bookies are in the business of making money.

so they would not make tszyu favourite if they honestly thought horn was better.

i can't wait to see this fight :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Blake Caparello has a May date. Hasn't fought since early August.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/803730


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


>


Any word on why Taylah Roberston and Jack Bowen decided to go pro rather than chase the Olympics this year? I would've thought they'd almost be locked in to make the Aus team.

Taylah looked good on debut though seems to have quick hands. Super over matched opponent and a few cheeky shots after the other bird had hit the deck though.

Only skimmed Jacks fight so far but he is looking sound.


----------



## DB Cooper

Parker-Winters is this weekend.

Winters turned pro at 34 years of age!


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Lucas Browne's opponent Otto Wallin has reportedly suffered a foot injury and pulled out of their March 28th fight.

The replacement opponent is 20-0-1 Russian Apti Davtaev.

Davtaev looks limited but has 19 KOs and tends to stop them early. Hard to see this going 10 rounds.


----------



## Sawspan

Jai Opetaia is facing a dangerous African by the last name of Kalenga in his next fight


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker's thoughts going into his fight this weekend :

Q : What do you know about Shawndell Terell Winters, your opponent Saturday night?

Out of the 15 fights he has had, 12 by stoppage, a little bit of pop in his hands. I know he has a lot of confidence, he wouldn't have taken this fight, if he didn't think he would win. So, he is going to come with a lot of confidence, I'm looking forward to the challenge on what he is going to bring.

Q: When do you hope to be fighting for a title again?

If everything goes well Saturday, I want to fight, I want to keep busy. I want to fight 3 times this year. At the end of the year, hopefully for a title, if not, next year for a title.

Q : What big name out there would you like to fight next?

Anyone in the top 5, I don't care who it is, give me anyone. I'm ready.

https://fightnews.com/interview-joseph-parker-2/69912


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> Jai Opetaia is facing a dangerous African by the last name of Kalenga in his next fight


March 21st in Sydney and it will be televised by Kayo.

Brock Jarvis is on that card too. Saw him live at in Bendigo on the Horn-Zerafa undercard. Really exciting prospect.


----------



## Sawspan

Dazn is expanding to Australia by May, apparently. Olympic qualifiers are on at the moment. The Aussie rep at 75kg Kirra is a good talent. I used to spar against him in Perth, handled myself well enough but he was only around 19 at the time, he was fucking strong then so I imagine he would be a monster now.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Andrew Moloney has been promoted from Interim WBA Champ to WBA “Regular” champ as Chocolatito has been given WBA “Super” champ status


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Sawspan said:


> Dazn is expanding to Australia by May, apparently. Olympic qualifiers are on at the moment. The Aussie rep at 75kg Kirra is a good talent. I used to spar against him in Perth, handled myself well enough but he was only around 19 at the time, he was fucking strong then so I imagine he would be a monster now.


I'd be up for DAZN. 
For a $100 or so a year or whatever it is they are charging and all the cards you'd it's a bargain .

Could easily throw more $ away heading down the local getting a snitto and a few schooies


----------



## Sawspan

Big Kirra won by RD 2 RSC. He got into his range and beat the opponent from Hong Kong like a red haired stepson.


----------



## Richardg

Seeing that he was mentioned here as a good prospect I looked for a recent fight of Brock Jarvis on YouTube. Nothing. Like a lot of others I don't have a chance of seeing fights live so how can boxing develop if potential fans are made to be out of the loop?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Claressa Shields raves about Australian boxer Skye Nicolson*

BOXING
Skye Nicolson has won over a huge new fan, with two-time Olympic Games gold medalist Claressa Shields raving about the Australian Olympic hopeful.

Nicolson secured her spot on Australia's Olympic team with a dominant win in her quarter-final match at the qualifiers in Amman on Monday night.

Needing to make the semi-finals of the Asia & Oceania qualification event to ensure a ticket to Tokyo, Nicolson was all class in a win over Mongolia's Bolortuul Tumurkhuyag.

It was Nicolson's second win in the featherweight bracket, and she'll take on the second seed Lin Yu-ting from Taiwan in the final four.

Nicolson, the 2018 Commonwealth Games gold medalist, caught the eye of 2012 and 2016 middleweight gold medalist and three-weight world champion Shields.

The American star took to social media during Nicolson's fight to express how impressive the Aussie is.

"Wow currently watching the live boxing on @Olympicchannel and Skye Nicolson is the most skilled female fighter that I've seen in the Asian/Oceania qualifiers!" Shields wrote.



> ClaressaT-rexShields
> 
> *✔*@Claressashields
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236950933294190592
> Wow currently watching the live boxing on @olympicchannel and Skye Nicolson is the most skilled female fighter that I've seen in the Asian/Oceania qualifiers! #boxing
> 
> 39
> 8:44 PM - Mar 9, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy



See ClaressaT-rexShields's other Tweets


Shields reiterated her praise in a post-fight wrap on the Olympic Channel.

"I've seen some good matches, honestly," she said.

"Skye Nicolson is the best performance that I've seen out the males or females.

"A sharp fighter, with clean punches."

A slick southpaw, Nicolson will follow in the footsteps of her older brother Jamie, who represented Australia at the Barcelona Olympics in 1992 and won a Commonwealth bronze medal in 1990.

Jamie was tragically killed alongside younger brother, Gavin, in a car accident on the way to training in 1994 - a year before Skye was born.

Skye said she felt her brother's spirit with her during her qualification match in Amman on Monday.

"I know he's here today, I know he was in the corner with me," she said in a video posted to the Olympic Channel YouTube page.

"He was fighting with me in that fight and I know he's looking down he's so proud of me.

"I feel so blessed to be on this journey in memory of him."

Nicolson was ranked third going into the qualifying, and the further she progresses in the tournament, the higher she'll be seeded in Tokyo.

"Today I felt really comfortable in there," she said.

"I felt like all the hard work was done way before I got in there today and I got to have some fun in there and I really enjoyed the bout.

"I love boxing, it's my whole life - I live it and breathe it. Every single time, when boxing comes first, it's for this moment.

"It's not a sacrifice to me. This is everything to me and I'm the happiest person in the world right now."

https://www.sportingnews.com/au/box...olympics-qualifiers/dzclncy49po81vcvbwlc8l11z


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Horn vs Tszyu: Townsville's Queensland Country Bank Stadium set to host Horn-Tszyu blockbuster*

https://www.sportingnews.com/au/box...n-tszyu-blockbuster/lbrauyp91zmb188694ws3qyj6

Townsville........ for fuck sake!


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> *Horn vs Tszyu: Townsville's Queensland Country Bank Stadium set to host Horn-Tszyu blockbuster*
> 
> https://www.sportingnews.com/au/box...n-tszyu-blockbuster/lbrauyp91zmb188694ws3qyj6
> 
> Townsville........ for fuck sake!


Indeed FFS, the talk is that Townsville is not into boxing but you never know I suppose. You can bet that there were big 'incentives' offered to get the fight there.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Indeed FFS, the talk is that Townsville is not into boxing but you never know I suppose. You can bet that there were big 'incentives' offered to get the fight there.


It's on a wednesday as well.

I'm sure as shit not travelling to Townsville mid week for the fight. I'd say there is a fair few others who'd say the same.

For sure there is some 'incentives' behind it. Can't imagine Townsville having the pull on it's own to host it. Especially over, Brissy, Sydney and Melbourne


----------



## hazza

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> It's on a wednesday as well.
> 
> I'm sure as shit not travelling to Townsville mid week for the fight. I'd say there is a fair few others who'd say the same.
> 
> For sure there is some 'incentives' behind it. Can't imagine Townsville having the pull on it's own to host it. Especially over, Brissy, Sydney and Melbourne


yeah i'm surprised as well.

tho they can sure use the money.

i lived in townsville 4 years ago and employment prospects are grim.

anyway i am picking tszyu.

i reckon he will finish jeff horn.

latest odds

tszyu 1.53
horn 2.50


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Jeff Horn vs Tim Tszyu fight canceled due to gatherings ban in Australia*

https://www.badlefthook.com/2020/3/...an-australia-covid-19-coronavirus-boxing-news

Well that was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Any of you other Aussie mob been fucked over by this corona shit?

I’ve gotta work from home now. Which is fucked.

Plus they’ve got that 14 day isolation for overseas people. Fuck knows how they will enforce that though


----------



## hazza

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> *Jeff Horn vs Tim Tszyu fight canceled due to gatherings ban in Australia*
> 
> https://www.badlefthook.com/2020/3/...an-australia-covid-19-coronavirus-boxing-news
> 
> Well that was fun while it lasted.


great.

the one fight i was actually going to watch.


----------



## Richardg

Would you believe that the Qld premier has OK'd a football match in politically marginal Townsville? Here may not be the place for it but risking lives to promote one league over all other sports including boxing is beyond cynical politicking.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Would you believe that the Qld premier has OK'd a football match in politically marginal Townsville? Here may not be the place for it but risking lives to promote one league over all other sports including boxing is beyond cynical politicking.


Common sense isn't actually as common as the name would lead you to believe mate.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Mike Tyson v Sonny Bill Williams in audacious Melbourne fight plan*
07:14, May 07 2020

https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/comba...ll-williams-in-audacious-melbourne-fight-plan

Edit: Copy and pasting the article turned into shit formatting. Just read the headline and go to the link lol


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> *Mike Tyson v Sonny Bill Williams in audacious Melbourne fight plan*
> 07:14, May 07 2020
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/comba...ll-williams-in-audacious-melbourne-fight-plan
> 
> Edit: Copy and pasting the article turned into shit formatting. Just read the headline and go to the link lol


In a crazy world is this proposed fight good or bad. Can't decide.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

*Sydney and Brisbane in the running to host Fury-Wilder 3*

WRITTEN BYBRENDAN BRADFORD
@1bbradfo

Promoter Dean Lonergan has pitched an ambitious plan to host a third heavyweight title fight between Tyson Fury and Deontay Wilder in Australia on Boxing Day this year.

After a controversial draw in 2018, Fury knocked Wilder out in the rematch in February in Las Vegas, and rumours are circulating that a third bout between the pair is on the cards.

COVID-19 has caused shutdowns and disruptions to sport around the world, but the NRL is back up and running and the stage could be set for Australia to host the third installment of the heavyweight clash.

Lonergan, who also promotes Jeff Horn, wants the bout to commemorate the first black heavyweight champion Jack Johnson, who beat Tommy Burns for the title in Sydney on Boxing Day, 1908.

"What I've suggested is getting that fight in Australia on Boxing Day to celebrate Jack Johnson's win over Tommy Burns," Lonergan told _Sporting News_ on Sunday.

"It would be 112 years to the day since that historic fight and this would be a massive event.

"We've pencilled in Bankwest Stadium and Suncorp Stadium, and it could be a huge celebration of one of the guys in sporting folklore who has been under-appreciated and under-celebrated.

"Jack Johnson was one of the biggest trail-blazers in sport, and there'd be a lot of media attention on what he managed to achieve."

Lonergan has put the plan to legendary promoter Bob Arum, who he teamed up with to bring Manny Pacquiao to Brisbane to fight Horn in 2017.

Arum's Top Rank promotions is staging fights this month - including Jason and Andrew Moloney's bouts - in empty venues in Las Vegas.

The first two Fury-Wilder fights generated record pay per view numbers and gate takings, but America is still grappling with the coronavirus lockdowns, and fans returning to sporting events still looks to be a long way off.

"Australia will be one of the first countries back with crowds, and America won't because they're still battling with COVID," Lonergan said.

"You'd get incredible support from the Irish and English in Australia - some of the biggest expat communities here.

"You could fill out Bankwest Stadium because these are two of the best self-promoters of the last 50 years.

"It would go back to America in prime time on Christmas Day, which is one of the biggest days in front of the TV. That's a big argument.

"This fight will be broadcast into 175 countries around the world, and what better way to say you're open for business than to host a world class event to the world.

"It'll have millions and millions of viewers. You'd integrate the Harbour Bridge, the Opera House - lots of tourism vignettes. It would be quite stunning."

Lonergan and Arum have discussed details of the plan, with the American asking about fan attendance and potential venues.

Boxing commentator and host Ben Damon, says the bout would be a huge boost for boxing in Australia.

"There is quite simply no bigger sporting event in the world than a heavyweight world title fight, and when you add to the fact that you have two enormous personalities in Fury and Wilder, this could be one of the biggest events of any sort ever held in Australia," he told _Sporting News. _

"When you first hear it, the proposal sounds almost preposterous, but 2020 has already shown us that anything is possible - good and bad - and this would be very, very good for boxing in Australia.

"Dean Lonergan has done it before with Pacquiao v Horn and the fact that Bob Arum is speaking openly about the proposal has to be a positive sign.

"Fingers crossed it happens."

The news comes just two days after it was revealed a limited number of spectators will be admitted to NRL matches as soon as next week, while there are hopes larger crowds could be in attendance by the NRL and AFL Grand Finals later in the year.

https://www.sportingnews.com/au/box...sbane-jack-johnson/1kzoksg371yt111tduqd7n2m82

-----------------------------------

Great if it happens. Must say I am still skeptical


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Any of you other Aussie mob been fucked over by this corona shit?
> 
> I've gotta work from home now. Which is fucked.
> 
> Plus they've got that 14 day isolation for overseas people. Fuck knows how they will enforce that though


In Melbourne we are in Stage 4 lockdown now and you not only have to justify your reason for continuing to work you need to carry a Vic Govt approved permit to travel outside of 5 kilometers from your home. There is also a must be at home by 8pm curfew in place and there are fines measured in the thousands of dollars for any breaches of the new rules.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> In Melbourne we are in Stage 4 lockdown now and you not only have to justify your reason for continuing to work you need to carry a Vic Govt approved permit to travel outside of 5 kilometers from your home. There is also a must be at home by 8pm curfew in place and there are fines measured in the thousands of dollars for any breaches of the new rules.


Yeh that's tough man. Has to be done though.
Are masks mandatory?

If I was the premier I'd lock it all down hard and mandate masks. 
I get it hits the economy and what not but it's the only way to do it. Just lock down hard and kill it.

People act like it's some forever thing. But while it would be difficult a solid super strict one month lock down would probably do wonders for suppression of the rona.

Same thing with masks. Just enforce them. I'm sick of people "I have a medical condition" bullshit. mask up or stay home. The same morons that claim they have a condition and can't wear are mask are usually the same muppets claiming that sick people or those at risk for the corona should stay home and the rest of us need to deal with it. Well if you're to sick to wear a mask you should be at home too!

Also for my 2 cents. I'd make the fines for breaking the rules far harsher as well. Those dumb cunts girls who went from Melb to goldie when they had the rona only got $4000 fine or something. that's far to low!! Would be at least $10,000 if I was in control and lying on the declaration forms then taking rona into another state would be about as clear a case for someone to be jailed as anything. Maybe not jailed but those girls should have been put on a 3 or 4 month house arrest with ankle monitors to make sure they don't leave again.

"the government is just revenue raising"... too right. The fines are in place to protect everyone and get the rona under control. If you want ot be a dickhead and breach them then hell yes we'll revenue raise the shit out of you!!.... I wouldn't be playing this slap on the wrist shitt.

For what it's worth, NSW is still doing better than Vic. But with the flare ups, I'd be all for mask mandates here as well.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Yeh that's tough man. Has to be done though.
> Are masks mandatory?
> 
> If I was the premier I'd lock it all down hard and mandate masks.
> I get it hits the economy and what not but it's the only way to do it. Just lock down hard and kill it.
> 
> People act like it's some forever thing. But while it would be difficult a solid super strict one month lock down would probably do wonders for suppression of the rona.
> 
> Same thing with masks. Just enforce them. I'm sick of people "I have a medical condition" bullshit. mask up or stay home. The same morons that claim they have a condition and can't wear are mask are usually the same muppets claiming that sick people or those at risk for the corona should stay home and the rest of us need to deal with it. Well if you're to sick to wear a mask you should be at home too!
> 
> Also for my 2 cents. I'd make the fines for breaking the rules far harsher as well. Those dumb cunts girls who went from Melb to goldie when they had the rona only got $4000 fine or something. that's far to low!! Would be at least $10,000 if I was in control and lying on the declaration forms then taking rona into another state would be about as clear a case for someone to be jailed as anything. Maybe not jailed but those girls should have been put on a 3 or 4 month house arrest with ankle monitors to make sure they don't leave again.
> 
> "the government is just revenue raising"... too right. The fines are in place to protect everyone and get the rona under control. If you want ot be a dickhead and breach them then hell yes we'll revenue raise the shit out of you!!.... I wouldn't be playing this slap on the wrist shit.


Yes, masks are required whenever you go outdoors unless you are running or riding a bike. They are also required in your workplace.

The whole plan is to keep people within a 5 kilometer radius of their homes to contain the spread, and you need a very good reason to venture outside of it.

Exercise is only allowed once a day, for a maximum of 1 hour, with only 1 walking partner and must take place within kilometers from your home.

This thing is no doubt effecting the economy and people's minds and morale but for now, and quite rightly, the priority has to be people's lives and we just need to do what we are being told to do.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yes, masks are required whenever you go outdoors unless you are running or riding a bike. They are also required in your workplace.
> 
> The whole plan is to keep people within a 5 kilometer radius of their homes to contain the spread, and you need a very good reason to venture outside of it.
> 
> Exercise is only allowed once a day, for a maximum of 1 hour, with only 1 walking partner and must take place within kilometers from your home.
> 
> This thing is no doubt effecting the economy and people's minds and morale but for now, and quite rightly, the priority has to be people's lives and we just need to do what we are being told to do.


That's good. it's shit but you can still get out and about a bit.

Thing is with these lockdowns though. As hard as they are they just have to be done. Half measures just won't work. Lock down hard. Battle through it and then open slowly and safely after. Trying to half close half open won't work.

The gov just has to step in, suck it up and continue the unemployment payments.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's good. it's shit but you can still get out and about a bit.
> 
> Thing is with these lockdowns though. As hard as they are they just have to be done. Half measures just won't work. Lock down hard. Battle through it and then open slowly and safely after. Trying to half close half open won't work.
> 
> The gov just has to step in, suck it up and continue the unemployment payments.


Agree with you on all counts.

Thankfully I am still able to work and so is the bride, so we are far better off than most.

I get my exercise in every day. Have been eating better than ever and my weight is right where it should be. Just a pity I can't hit the gym and pull the gloves on.


----------



## DB Cooper

In Victoria we get a public holiday on the Friday, the day before the AFL Grand Final. The intention of the holiday is to allow football supporters to attend the Grand Final Parade which features the players being driven in a procession in open cars through the city of Melbourne.

The way things stand the Grand Final could be played interstate. Meaning the players won't even be in Melbourne on the day before the game - being the Friday.

Even if the Grand Final is played in Melbourne, the last thing the Government will be encouraging in about 2 months time is a large gathering of people.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Agree with you on all counts.
> 
> Thankfully I am still able to work and so is the bride, so we are far better off than most.
> 
> I get my exercise in every day. Have been eating better than ever and my weight is right where it should be. Just a pity I can't hit the gym and pull the gloves on.


Oh you getting married soon? Or recently were? 
My wedding is a casualty of covid. We've postponed until late next year. Giving ourselves a big gap so hopefully the situation calms down and we might get a chance of the missus' family being able to travel to Aus for it.

Gyms are open up here. I've been hitting up the F45. Sometimes it feels a lil sketchy when the class is full and there is 25 people all in the room getting through the circuit. But they've been really good about enforcing the hygiene rules. Everyone, for whatever it's worth, has their temperature taken as has to use hand sanitiser before entering. Everything is spaced out as far as possible and we've all got to spray and wipe down all the equipment with disinfectant after use before the next person is allowed to touch it. You're not allowed to train without a towel either.

Still can be a risk there but it's probably about as best that can be done. thankfully been no troubles in the like 7 weeks or so they've been reopen.



DB Cooper said:


> In Victoria we get a public holiday on the Friday, the day before the AFL Grand Final. The intention of the holiday is to allow football supporters to attend the Grand Final Parade which features the players being driven in a procession in open cars through the city of Melbourne.
> 
> The way things stand the Grand Final could be played interstate. Meaning the players won't even be in Melbourne on the day before the game - being the Friday.
> 
> Even if the Grand Final is played in Melbourne, the last thing the Government will be encouraging in about 2 months time is a large gathering of people.


Man Vic gets so many public holidays! Day before the final, Melb cup! We don't get that. 
If the GF is played in NSW we should get the day off instead of you guys!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Oh you getting married soon? Or recently were?
> My wedding is a casualty of covid. We've postponed until late next year. Giving ourselves a big gap so hopefully the situation calms down and we might get a chance of the missus' family being able to travel to Aus for it.
> 
> Gyms are open up here. I've been hitting up the F45. Sometimes it feels a lil sketchy when the class is full and there is 25 people all in the room getting through the circuit. But they've been really good about enforcing the hygiene rules. Everyone, for whatever it's worth, has their temperature taken as has to use hand sanitiser before entering. Everything is spaced out as far as possible and we've all got to spray and wipe down all the equipment with disinfectant after use before the next person is allowed to touch it. You're not allowed to train without a towel either.
> 
> Still can be a risk there but it's probably about as best that can be done. thankfully been no troubles in the like 7 weeks or so they've been reopen.


Been married for years mate. But I still refer to the missus as the bride.

Bad luck about your wedding. We still have a wedding invite on the fridge from months ago that couldn't go ahead.

Gyms here were closed for ages. Then the COVID numbers improved and they briefly reopened. The COVID numbers went bad again and they closed again. I reckon our gyms have only been open for about 2 weeks since late March.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Man Vic gets so many public holidays! Day before the final, Melb cup! We don't get that.
> If the GF is played in NSW we should get the day off instead of you guys!!


I think we do get more public holidays than NSW. But don't you guys get the Monday after the NRL Grand Final off?

Feel free to take that Friday off if you get the AFL Grand Final. All yours :good


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Been married for years mate. But I still refer to the missus as the bride.
> 
> Bad luck about your wedding. We still have a wedding invite on the fridge from months ago that couldn't go ahead.
> 
> Gyms here were closed for ages. Then the COVID numbers improved and they briefly reopened. The COVID numbers went bad again and they closed again. I reckon our gyms have only been open for about 2 weeks since late March.


Ah fair enough.
It's shit to postpone. But thankfully our vendors were cool and aren't charging us anything to change the date. Also now we have a lil more time up our sleeves to pay for things so we are going to put some of the wedding money to pay off our car instead. Silver linings.

It must suck! to be a gym owner... well any small business really at the moment... but if it's like Sydney when it reopens people will flood back in. 
They are stinging like $66 a week for F45 and all of the 8 classes daily at the one I go to are full. Unless a lot of people are doubling up on classes that's $66 X 20 people 8 times a day. Not bad coin


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I think we do get more public holidays than NSW. But don't you guys get the Monday after the NRL Grand Final off?
> 
> Feel free to take that Friday off if you get the AFL Grand Final. All yours :good


We do. 5th Oct this year. But the day of is 'Labour Day'. You guys get 'Labour Day' 9th of March.

Pretty sure the NRL grand final is on the day it is because it's a long weekend. Not the public holiday is there because of the final.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Quick google search;
for 2020 it's as follows

Vic - 12

New Years day
Aus Day
labour day
Good friday
Easter Sunday
ANZAC day
Queens birthday
Day before AFL final
Melbourne Cup
Christmas Day
Boxing day

NSW - 10

New Years day
Aus Day
Good friday
Easter Sunday
Easter Monday
ANZAC day
Queens birthday
labour day
Christmas Day
Boxing day

Probably didn't need to post this but this Aussie thread could use a bit of traffic


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Ah fair enough.
> It's shit to postpone. But thankfully our vendors were cool and aren't charging us anything to change the date. Also now we have a lil more time up our sleeves to pay for things so we are going to put some of the wedding money to pay off our car instead. Silver linings.
> 
> It must suck! to be a gym owner... well any small business really at the moment... but if it's like Sydney when it reopens people will flood back in.
> They are stinging like $66 a week for F45 and all of the 8 classes daily at the one I go to are full. Unless a lot of people are doubling up on classes that's $66 X 20 people 8 times a day. Not bad coin


When our gyms reopened briefly - like for about 2 weeks - you had to book using an app and the gyms were only allowed to have about 10 people in at a time. In group sessions, like circuit training, everybody had to have their own sperate equipment to use, and when the class finished they had to wipe everything with sanitizer in readiness for the next group to come in.

Gym owners are hurting bad though.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> When our gyms reopened briefly - like for about 2 weeks - you had to book using an app and the gyms were only allowed to have about 10 people in at a time. In group sessions, like circuit training, everybody had to have their own sperate equipment to use, and when the class finished they had to wipe everything with sanitizer in readiness for the next group to come in.
> 
> Gym owners are hurting bad though.


Exactly how things were here for a while then. 
There has always been an app for F45 classes though.

They had it set up with taped squares on the ground and each square had it's own set of weights, boxes to jump on a bike or rower. 
It wasn't perfect but worked out pretty well. 
At the height of it for us we were doing online Zoom classes. The gym let us take weights home. Wasn't bad either but geez it's easy to slack off with a at home work out!!!

Overall though mate. Aus still has it's covid dramas but we've gotta consider ourselves lucky. We haven't been hit as hard as say the US. We've still got a few morons out there carrying on about masks and stuff but it seems for the most part everyone is doing the right thing. It'll all pass soon enough.


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/



Zerafa and Mundine are trying to promote a fight between themselves. What the fuck for?

A blind man could see this is a total mismatch and only about one thing - money.

Mundine in that clip is just plain tragic :

"I haven't lost my speed. I haven't lost my power. I am still refining my craft."

Dear Anthony,

Go and watch a replay of your last fight, against John Wayne Parr. You had no speed. You had no power. You were flatfooted from the opening bell and slow as a wet fucking week.

WTF!


----------



## DB Cooper

How's this poor guy's luck :

https://www.theage.com.au/national/...mates-noisy-bedroom-romp-20200811-p55km9.html

Fined $1,652 for sitting in his car alone in a car park.


----------



## DB Cooper

There is talk Jason Moloney might fight Naoya 'Monster' Inoue later this year.


----------



## DB Cooper

Listened to a podcast interview with Michael Zerafa and got more of an understanding why he wants to fight Mundine. 

Zerafa had some overseas options, but COVID put pay to those. At the top of the division locally there is Horn, himself and Tszyu, and Zerafa wants a 3rd fight with Horn or a fight with Tszyu. He is consistently baiting them both. Particularly Tszyu, but until Horn & Tszyu fight each other and Zerafa perhaps gets the winner, he hasn't got anywhere to go. So that makes a money grab against Mundine all the more attractive to him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Eddie Hearn is keen to kick off Matchroom Boxing in NZ with a Joseph Parker fight in October. 

But with COVID, the problem is getting a suitable opponent. The obvious one is fellow Kiwi Junior Fa, who is 19-0, but apparently Fa wants too much money. 

I hope they can get Parker-Fa done.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Listened to a podcast interview with Michael Zerafa and got more of an understanding why he wants to fight Mundine.
> 
> Zerafa had some overseas options, but COVID put pay to those. At the top of the division locally there is Horn, himself and Tszyu, and Zerafa wants a 3rd fight with Horn or a fight with Tszyu. He is consistently baiting them both. Particularly Tszyu, but until Horn & Tszyu fight each other and Zerafa perhaps gets the winner, he hasn't got anywhere to go. So that makes a money grab against Mundine all the more attractive to him.


Terrible fight.
Doesn't make sense at all. How's it even a money grab? Surely Choc doesn't generate anything significant these days.

No chance I'd pay for it. If it happens and I'm at home and free I'll find a stream. But I would have to be already going to the pub to watch it there


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Eddie Hearn is keen to kick off Matchroom Boxing in NZ with a Joseph Parker fight in October.
> 
> But with COVID, the problem is getting a suitable opponent. The obvious one is fellow Kiwi Junior Fa, who is 19-0, but apparently Fa wants too much money.
> 
> I hope they can get Parker-Fa done.


Never heard of Fa.
Sounds a bit of a piss take to be demanding a big pay day in these Covid times against a former world champ who's still a top contender


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Never heard of Fa.
> Sounds a bit of a piss take to be demanding a big pay day in these Covid times against a former world champ who's still a top contender


Fa and Parker fought 4 times in the amateurs for 2 wins each and Fa is 19-0 in the pros. So he has credentials.

Parker is WBO #2 and Fa is WBO #6.

Read that Fa wants a 1/3 split. Which doesn't sound unreasonable.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dundee Kim's split from team Horn has turned into a real shit fight. Glenn Rushton having plenty to say.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looks like there will be a rematch between Andrew Moloney and Joshua Franco in mid to late November. 

Franco won their first meeting on points, bursting Moloney's ear drum in the process and sending him off to hospital.

There was a rematch clause in the contract apparently.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Dundee Kim's split from team Horn has turned into a real shit fight. Glenn Rushton having plenty to say.


What went down?

Rushton at times comes across as a bit of a dick in my opinion


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Looks like there will be a rematch between Andrew Moloney and Joshua Franco in mid to late November.
> 
> Franco won their first meeting on points, bursting Moloney's ear drum in the process and sending him off to hospital.
> 
> There was a rematch clause in the contract apparently.


How do you see the rematch playing out?

I reckon Franco no doubt is favourite but Moloney can definitely improve. I think he stood and fought to much with Franco. He needs to box and move more.
But that's hard to do when you don't have the power to get Franco's respect


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What went down?
> 
> Rushton at times comes across as a bit of a dick in my opinion


Rushton is now accusing Kim of using Horn as a way of promoting himself and his gym and that he wasn't in it for the right reasons. Not sure if it is a way of helping build the fight or whether there are genuinely sour grapes between them?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How do you see the rematch playing out?
> 
> I reckon Franco no doubt is favourite but Moloney can definitely improve. I think he stood and fought to much with Franco. He needs to box and move more.
> But that's hard to do when you don't have the power to get Franco's respect


The first fight was pretty close. From memory Moloney started well and faded. The fact that it was close probably means either has the capacity to win the rematch. Franco is claiming he will stop Moloney this time.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The first fight was pretty close. From memory Moloney started well and faded. The fact that it was close probably means either has the capacity to win the rematch. Franco is claiming he will stop Moloney this time.


I got that feeling as well. Though I reckon a bit of Moloney fading was a result of the constant pressure Franco had on him.

Franco was walking him down all fight and at some point Moloney had to stand and set his feet to punch back in an effort to land with enough power to get Franco to stop coming in. Once that happened he began playing into Franco's strengths.

Moloney will need to be ready to keep it at range the whole 12 this time.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The first fight was pretty close. From memory Moloney started well and faded. The fact that it was close probably means either has the capacity to win the rematch. Franco is claiming he will stop Moloney this time.


bit of a lovers tif perhaps haha


----------



## DB Cooper

FOX sports is doing one of their 'Fighting Words' shows tonight on Horn-Tszyu at 8.30pm (AEST) on channel 503.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...h/news-story/a63da3785ef433ac3683ce8cc2f083ec


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Rushton is now accusing Kim of using Horn as a way of promoting himself and his gym and that he wasn't in it for the right reasons. Not sure if it is a way of helping build the fight or whether there are genuinely sour grapes between them?


Kim has accused Rushton of being a control freak, not going to argue with that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Kim has accused Rushton of being a control freak, not going to argue with that.


Yeah, I'm sure there are 2 sides to the argument. There always is.


----------



## hit the Zwar

Richardg said:


> Kim has accused Rushton of being a control freak, not going to argue with that.


Team Horn have added two trainers. Strength and conditioning coach Chris Muckert and boxing coach Tyrone Tongia.


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker vs Junior Fa appears to be edging closer to getting made.

Fa's American promoter Lou DiBella spoke about the possibility in the podcast below. Tune in to about 30 minutes in :






For the lazy :

"I'm working on a really big fight right now in New Zealand, which would be one of the biggest matchups in the history of New Zealand boxing, in the history of the heavyweight division, between Joe Parker and Junior Fa. So I've been talking to David Higgins, who represents Joe Parker, and we have been negotiating for the last week or so, " DiBella said.

"Their borders are pretty much shut off if Joe Parker wants a big fight in New Zealand this year. He's going to have to fight one of my guys, either Junior Fa or Hemi Ahio, and I've been negotiating with Parker's people to see if we can get that done... I think the winner of a fight of that magnitude would be such a PPV star in New Zealand."


----------



## Richardg

hit the Zwar said:


> Team Horn have added two trainers. Strength and conditioning coach Chris Muckert and boxing coach Tyrone Tongia.


Who is Tyrone Tongia? Better late than never I guess.


----------



## hit the Zwar

Richardg said:


> Who is Tyrone Tongia? Better late than never I guess.


Tongia was a decent professional. Logged an 18-2 record. Retired in 2012. Not sure what his coaching experience is.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/358181


----------



## Richardg

hit the Zwar said:


> Tongia was a decent professional. Logged an 18-2 record. Retired in 2012. Not sure what his coaching experience is.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/358181


Yeah, looked him up. No info on who he has coached so no rival to Rushton :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Victoria's new COVID infections dropped to 116 for the past 24 hours. 

That is our lowest daily figure since July 5th which is actually when we went into lockdown. The daily figure then had reached 74.

There's some light at the end of the tunnel. Just got to keep doing what we are doing.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Victoria's new COVID infections dropped to 116 for the past 24 hours.
> 
> That is our lowest daily figure since July 5th which is actually when we went into lockdown. The daily figure then had reached 74.
> 
> There's some light at the end of the tunnel. Just got to keep doing what we are doing.


Keep wearing masks in public. Stay away from each other. Things are going to settle down mate


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Keep wearing masks in public. Stay away from each other. Things are going to settle down mate


Absolutely. Can't say the restrictions have over effected me. Sure you can't go anywhere or do anything. But apart from that :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

Joseph Parker vs Junior Fa is close to being signed apparently, with December the likely date. Fa reportedly wants $500,000 and it sound like the offer is close to that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Trucking billionaire Lindsay Fox's 30 metre yacht is docked on the Gold Coast in breach of the COVID rules after slipping out of Melbourne on August 9th and stopping on at least five occasions as it sailed up the east coast.

https://www.smh.com.au/national/hot...-after-exemption-revoked-20200825-p55p5v.html

A couple of weeks in quarantine and heavy fines are likely but these people are loaded and probably couldn't give a toss.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Trucking billionaire Lindsay Fox's 30 metre yacht is docked on the Gold Coast in breach of the COVID rules after slipping out of Melbourne on August 9th and stopping on at least five occasions as it sailed up the east coast.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/national/hot...-after-exemption-revoked-20200825-p55p5v.html
> 
> A couple of weeks in quarantine and heavy fines are likely but these people are loaded and probably couldn't give a toss.


Don't the penalties for Covid rules breaches include potential jail time? Those cunts on that yacht and those birds who travelled from Melb through Sydney that had the rona and took it up to QLD..... they are all perfect examples of where the jail part of the penalties should be used.

Or even at the very lest bung an ankle monitor on them and give them 6 months home detention. Keep them away from potentially passing it to the screws and the inmates at the jails


----------



## DB Cooper

Parker-Fa seems to be edging closer to a reality according to Parker :

_"Hopefully we can make a deal. I think it will happen - we have given them what they've asked for. If they don't want to sign, then we are prepared to walk away and fight someone else who is keen to fight - we are talking about a lot of money. I am ready to go. I have been training twice a day. I just want to get back in the ring and give someone a beating."_


----------



## DB Cooper

Heard outstanding amateur heavyweight Justis Huni, who won a bronze medal at the 2019 World Amateur Championships, is turning pro.

Apparently provided he has less than 10 pro fights prior to the Tokyo Olympics he will still be eligible to compete.


----------



## DB Cooper

https://www.badlefthook.com/2020/9/1/21411372/joseph-parker-junior-fa-deadlock-gloves-boxing-news
Not sure if Fa really wants this fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Wow! Just wow.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3401866199834118


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebanie Bridges has sold her training socks to some creep for over $900.










https://www.news.com.au/sport/boxin...t/news-story/c77190dc82f464340150385d52756eb4


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Wow! Just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3401866199834118


Perhaps instead of spending money on tatts it could be spent on training?


----------



## DB Cooper

Was watching some Lester Ellis, Jeff Fenech fights yesterday and had forgotten neither managed to beat Kelvin Grove. Grove beat Ellis twice and Fenech once, and he stopped both. It took adopted Aussie Kostya Tszyu to beat Groves, and that was in Groves' final career fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

There was recent talk Cameron Hammond was getting back in the ring - didn't happen.

Now there's talk the equally elusive Paul Fleming might be pulling the gloves on again.

The plan is to pit Fleming 26-0 against Bruno Tarimo 25-2-1. Tarimo is a regular sparring partner of the Moloneys.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Wow! Just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3401866199834118


What a joke



DB Cooper said:


> Ebanie Bridges has sold her training socks to some creep for over $900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/boxin...t/news-story/c77190dc82f464340150385d52756eb4


Creepy as hell but can't blame her. Pocketing $900 for some old socks is brilliant


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Creepy as hell but can't blame her. Pocketing $900 for some old socks is brilliant


Yep, no criticism of the girl from me. As for the creep who paid all that money for her socks. Fucking hell.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yep, no criticism of the girl from me. As for the creep who paid all that money for her socks. Fucking hell.


The world has some strange people in it and the internet gives them the perfect forum to express it. 
I'm just a regular looking bloke but I'd say if I dug deep enough their would be a market for my stinky socks as well.

I'm far to scared to go searching down the rabbit hole to find it though hahaaha.


----------



## DB Cooper

COVID restrictions eased a tad in Victoria today.

Curfew now 9pm instead of 8pm.

Children's playgrounds open again.

Outdoor exercise duration now 2 hrs max instead of 1 hr max.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai Opetia is being directed on a path towards a showdown with IBF champion Yuniel Dorticos. But Jai, who is currently IBF #4, will likely need to first beat IBF #3 Kevin Lerena.

Meanwhile, Dorticos needs to defend agsinst Mairis Breidis in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu, Jason Moloney and Jai Opetaia all ranked by all 4 major sanctioning bodies.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Tim Tszyu, Jason Moloney and Jai Opetaia all ranked by all 4 major sanctioning bodies.


How do you think Jai fits in amongst the pointy end of the rankings? I don't know much about cruiser


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How do you think Jai fits in amongst the pointy end of the rankings? I don't know much about cruiser


I like him and have watched at least 4 of his fights, but wondered if he was just a bit over rated. My opinion of him changed when I watched his last fight against 'Boom Boom' Flanagan.

Flanagan is rough and tough and always comes to fight and asked questions of Jai nobody has before, and Jai came through with flying colours.

How big the gap is between Jai and the very top boys in the cruiserweight division I'm not sure. But I think we are going to find out in the next year or so.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I like him and have watched at least 4 of his fights, but wondered if he was just a bit over rated. My opinion of him changed when I watched his last fight against 'Boom Boom' Flanagan.
> 
> Flanagan is rough and tough and always comes to fight and asked questions of Jai nobody has before, and Jai came through with flying colours.
> 
> How big the gap is between Jai and the very top boys in the cruiserweight division I'm not sure. But I think we are going to find out in the next year or so.


Nice! 
Hopefully he does well. Cruiser is kind of a forgotten about division for me to be honest.

Jai is still young and probs starting to peak physically. Probably no time like the present to really test the waters at the top for him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Nice!
> Hopefully he does well. Cruiser is kind of a forgotten about division for me to be honest.
> 
> Jai is still young and probs starting to peak physically. Probably no time like the present to really test the waters at the top for him.


Apparently Jai is going to head up a card on the Gold Coast on October 22nd. Not sure who the opponent is. Probably hasn't been announced yet?

Justis Huni is due to make his pro debut and it might be on the same card.


----------



## Richardg

Huni seems to be a good prospect.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Huni seems to be a good prospect.


He does and he is still aiming at competing at the Tokyo games next year too.

Probably our best chance of a medal since 'Spike' Cheney in '88.


----------



## DB Cooper

There's a bit more than meets the eye to Ebanie 'The Blonde Bomber' Bridges.

Bachelor of Mathematics and studying for her Masters degree. Maths teacher at a Sydney school, and that's just the beginning :

https://www.ringtv.com/610160-ebani...tM7FrvUwxas1q7N0q0vE_TRFaMx-4FsMtdBEh9XGQSlZ0


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Huni seems to be a good prospect.


Justis Huni will challenge for the Australian heavyweight title in his pro debut.

He will fight current Australian heavyweight title holder, Samoan born Faiga Opelu 13-1-1, on October 22nd in Brisbane.

They aren't fucking around with Huni @Super_Fly_Sam.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Justis Huni will challenge for the Australian heavyweight title in his pro debut.
> 
> He will fight current Australian heavyweight title holder, Samoan born Faiga Opelu 13-1-1, on October 22nd in Brisbane.
> 
> They aren't fucking around with Huni @Super_Fly_Sam.


Straight into deep waters!!

There is a lot of hype on Huni though. If they believe he's as good as they say why wait?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Straight into deep waters!!
> 
> There is a lot of hype on Huni though. If they believe he's as good as they say why wait?


Yep. We aren't going to be left wondering, that's for sure.


----------



## DB Cooper

FOXTEL are televising the Brisbane October 22nd card.

Jai Opetia vs Benjamin Kelleher
Faiag Opelu vs Justis Huni

plus Trent Boadhurst, Andrew Hunt and others

https://boxrec.com/en/event/816708


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Straight into deep waters!!
> 
> There is a lot of hype on Huni though. If they believe he's as good as they say why wait?


I watched him fight on the last world trials? in Moscow, he looked very capable and a cut above the opposition.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> I watched him fight on the last world trials? in Moscow, he looked very capable and a cut above the opposition.


For a heavyweight his body movement and evasion looks very good. But we won't know how good he really is - at least in the pro ranks - until he is pitted against top opposition.

I am very keen for this Oz title fight :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Hopefully these fights will be available to us in Oz on Kayo too :

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...m/news-story/39b9df6f4f7990969b5e2619cb34d229


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Hopefully these fights will be available to us in Oz on Kayo too :
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...m/news-story/39b9df6f4f7990969b5e2619cb34d229


I know it's on Foxtel but Kayo too??

Great news if Kayo because then I can stay away from spoilers then go watch a replay "live" it and get the Adesanya VS Costa live live


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> I watched him fight on the last world trials? in Moscow, he looked very capable and a cut above the opposition.


How big is he at heavyweight?

Boxrec has him 190cm/6'3" which as crazy as it sounds may not translate into being a full size heavyweight these days


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How big is he at heavyweight?
> 
> Boxrec has him 190cm/6'3" which as crazy as it sounds may not translate into being a full size heavyweight these days


He's pretty solid, proportionate build to height.


----------



## DB Cooper

Note that this is on Kayo.

@Super_Fly_Sam


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Note that this is on Kayo.
> 
> @Super_Fly_Sam


Will watch!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Will watch!


Will too.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni and Opelu sparring in 2016.

On October 22nd they will be contesting the Australian heavyweight title.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Huni and Opelu sparring in 2016.
> 
> On October 22nd they will be contesting the Australian heavyweight title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Hard to say how much they are really giving each other there.
But Huni who would have been 17 and world youth amatuer champ or near on being the champ looks real good.

Opelu would have been 23 an not yet debuted as a pro.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebanie 'The Blonde Bomber' Bridges has signed with Matchroom.

Good move. This girl could be a real star.


----------



## DB Cooper

According to the Sunday Telegraph, Daniel Lewis has retired from boxing.

Huge surprise!


----------



## DB Cooper

Brock Jarvis' next opponent is Mark Schleibs 12-0 in Canberra on November 27th.

Jai also listed on the card but he fights Benjamin Kelleher prior to that.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/818380


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> According to the Sunday Telegraph, Daniel Lewis has retired from boxing.
> 
> Huge surprise!


Whoa! That is shocking. Got a link?

maybe he's got personal stuff going. Surely that tall block didn't take the desire from him?

I just tried to search his instagram to se if he mentioned anything but his account has been shut down.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Whoa! That is shocking. Got a link?
> 
> maybe he's got personal stuff going. Surely that tall block didn't take the desire from him?
> 
> I just tried to search his instagram to se if he mentioned anything but his account has been shut down.


Hopefully the reasoning is that COVID won't allow him good enough paydays to make it worthwhile. At 26 he could go back to work until crowds are allowed to return and then make a comeback. Saying that, I am guessing there isn't another reason why he has quit.


----------



## DB Cooper

Aussie UFC fighter Ben Sosoli has been jailed for 22 months after shattering a patron's jaw on both sides with one blow while working at a Toorak bar.

https://www.news.com.au/sport/ufc/a...t/news-story/fb95068dab3ba962d92dde14a8b3c6c9


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Hopefully the reasoning is that COVID won't allow him good enough paydays to make it worthwhile. At 26 he could go back to work until crowds are allowed to return and then make a comeback. Saying that, I am guessing there isn't another reason why he has quit.


Maybe. But I don't see why he would need to say he is retiring for that.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Aussie UFC fighter Ben Sosoli has been jailed for 22 months after shattering a patron's jaw on both sides with one blow while working at a Toorak bar.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/ufc/a...t/news-story/fb95068dab3ba962d92dde14a8b3c6c9


Serves him right.


----------



## buff my helmet

I sure hope that isn't the last we see of Daniel Lewis.


----------



## DB Cooper

Former world title challenger Trent Broadhurst has announced his retirement due to injury.

32 year old Broadhurst logged a record of 22-4 over his 10 year pro career. His career highlight was probably challenging Bivol unsuccessfully for his WBA title in 2017.


----------



## buff my helmet

Jeff Horn sounds like he is fighting on. He was quoted as saying this in an interview recently in Rockhampton.

“I always said I was going to be retiring at 35 and that's still the case,” Horn said. 

Give it away Jeff.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ben Horn - brother of Jeff - has been added to the Brisbane October 22nd card that features :

Jai Opetia vs Benjamin Kelleher
Faiag Opelu vs Justis Huni

FOXTEL are televising this so should be on Kayo.

Trent Boadhurst (retired) and Andrew Hunt have been removed from the card.


----------



## DB Cooper

Brock Jarvis vs Mark Schleibs

Team Fenech vs Team Ellis




__ https://www.facebook.com/



Loved Ellis and Fenech in their fighting days. Both great champions in their own rights.

Unfortunately Lester not looking that great in the video. Hope I'm very wrong about that. Hope you live to 100 Lester.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Brock Jarvis vs Mark Schleibs
> 
> Team Fenech vs Team Ellis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Ellis and Fenech in their fighting days. Both great champions in their own rights.
> 
> Unfortunately Lester not looking that great in the video. Hope I'm very wrong about that. Hope you live to 100 Lester.


At the end when Lester says "we'll party for a few weeks".... really gives me the feeling that Lester is no stranger to a bender haha


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> At the end when Lester says "we'll party for a few weeks".... really gives me the feeling that Lester is no stranger to a bender haha


Lester has had long term drinking and drug issues which I hope are well behind him.


----------



## DB Cooper

We might get Lewis Ritson vs Miguel Vasquez on Kayo this Sunday morning? It will be on early if it is.

@Super_Fly_Sam


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Lester has had long term drinking and drug issues which I hope are well behind him.


Oh shit! Yeh you're right I completely forgot about that.

There was that whole drama with him apparently being drunk when he fought Mundine.

Feel bad about making the joke now.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> We might get Lewis Ritson vs Miguel Vasquez on Kayo this Sunday morning? It will be on early if it is.
> 
> @Super_Fly_Sam


Sweet! Kayo is the goods.

I have absolutely F all planned except visiting the old man. Will be good to sit back and get some fights in with him. It's been a while


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

How are we able to watch Loma VS Lopez tomorrow?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How are we able to watch Loma VS Lopez tomorrow?


I don't think so.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I don't think so.


Found it on Kayo!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Found it on Kayo!


Great find. It says 'starting soon.' Got a few things to do and then I'll be all over it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Liam Paro says he wants a world title shot next year and doesn't care who it comes against.

Paro is currently WBO #2 and IBF #3 at junior welterweight.

Josh Taylor holds the WBA & IBF titles and Jose Carlos Ramirez the WBC & WBO titles.

Taylor and Ramirez are expected to meet in a unification fight next up.

https://www.ringnews24.com/2020/10/18/liam-paro-wants-world-title-shot-in-2021/


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai Opetia vs Benjamin Kelleher
Faiag Opelu vs Justis Huni

https://boxrec.com/en/event/816708
Tonight on Kayo @Super_Fly_Sam


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni 239 pounds and Opelu 234 pounds.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mahoney and Hussain is a decent scrap. Hussain's mouth is badly cut. Has been for rounds but he keeps coming.


----------



## DB Cooper

Doctor, ref and fighter meet in corner and Mahoney declared winner. Looks like Hussain's jaw might be broken.


----------



## DB Cooper

Another decent scrap. Zalewski the boxer vs Fryburg the swarmer.


----------



## DB Cooper

Zalewski landing some good shots from outside with his long arms. Fryburg's eyes getting busted up.


----------



## DB Cooper

Fryburg as game as they come but losing the war.


----------



## DB Cooper

Referee says 1 minute and he will stop it. Fryburg manages to almost finish the round but the towel sails in. Zalewski the winner inside 6.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni next up. Aussie title fight in his first pro fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Alex Leapai calling out Lucas Browne. Oh dear!


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni in the ring. This will be interesting.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni's round. Snappy hands. Some good body shots in particular.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni round. Fast hands but Opolu is a bull and will take some stopping.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni 3-0. But a nothing round. Both cruised a bit.


----------



## DB Cooper

Quiet round until Huni claimed it in the last minute.


----------



## DB Cooper

Opolu's best round but close really. Huni either conserving or tiring.


----------



## DB Cooper

7 down. Some good shots from Huni. Probaby up 7-0.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni opens up and the towel sails in. And the new!
Justis Huni.


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni unmarked. Impressive debut. But a learning experience and a long way to go. Raw talent to burn.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai up next.


----------



## DB Cooper

Kelleher knows what he is up againgst with Jai but Jai has probably improved quite a bit since they last met.


----------



## DB Cooper

Promoter Lonegan talking world title fight at cruiser and then up to heavyweight for Jai.


----------



## DB Cooper

Kelleher & Jai about to enter the ring.


----------



## DB Cooper

Main event. Here we go.


----------



## DB Cooper

Feeling out round. Jai shaded him.


----------



## DB Cooper

2-0 Jai. Pacing himself but landed a few nice shots.


----------



## DB Cooper

3-0 Jai. Boxing well. Landed later in the round. Kelleher finding it hard to get inside.


----------



## DB Cooper

Uneventful round.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai on the way to a shut out. Kelleher cut eye. But Jai lead left hand giving him some issues.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai just tatooed his head until the ref stopped it. Bad eye cut by the end too.

Comanding performance from Jai. Looking to go again in early December.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Huni looked pretty sound tonight.
His gas tank was pushed but the second wind came by. 
I think he was mostly composed but in my opinion there were some nervousness and he was a bit jumpy at times making it harder on himself.
Good hard earned win though. Will do a mass amount more for him than he would have got just knocking over a can as is the norm with a lot of amateur stars coming into the pros


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Kelleher had some funny moment in the corner haha.
“Im trying bro, he’s fucking fast!”

“you’re a cunt! So cunt things”.

overall though he Kelleher was nothing but class but over matched and out gunned.

Opetaia was on cruise control mostly


----------



## Sawspan

Huni and Opetaia are both so fucking promising. Opetaia is a beautiful boxer but he needs to stop waiting in the clinch for the ref to stop it with his head upright, that is an amateur habit he needs to work on. His southpaw 1-2 is elite.

Huni looks well suited to the pro game and Django has a head like a mallee root so no surprise he kept coming forward. Great debut for Justis.


----------



## Dealt_with

Huni has better skills than any heavyweight that has existed. He is a heavyweight Loma. If his chin is solid he is unifying the heavyweight belts. Watch me be ridiculed and be right yet again.


----------



## Dealt_with

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Huni looked pretty sound tonight.
> His gas tank was pushed but the second wind came by.
> I think he was mostly composed but in my opinion there were some nervousness and he was a bit jumpy at times making it harder on himself.
> Good hard earned win though. Will do a mass amount more for him than he would have got just knocking over a can as is the norm with a lot of amateur stars coming into the pros


You really don't know what you're watching do you? Were you a mediocre boxer yourself? I can tell you've sustained some damage.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Huni looked pretty sound tonight.
> His gas tank was pushed but the second wind came by.
> I think he was mostly composed but in my opinion there were some nervousness and he was a bit jumpy at times making it harder on himself.
> Good hard earned win though. Will do a mass amount more for him than he would have got just knocking over a can as is the norm with a lot of amateur stars coming into the pros


Getting through professional rounds and conceding professional experience was always going to be a challenge tonight. You can't really simulate that. Just got to get out and do it and he got the job done. Huni is class but tonight was still a learning experience.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Kelleher had some funny moment in the corner haha.
> "Im trying bro, he's fucking fast!"
> 
> "you're a cunt! So cunt things".
> 
> overall though he Kelleher was nothing but class but over matched and out gunned.
> 
> Opetaia was on cruise control mostly


The language just got worse and worse in Kelleher's corner :lol:


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Getting through professional rounds and conceding professional experience was always going to be a challenge tonight. You can't really simulate that. Just got to get out and do it and he got the job done. Huni is class but tonight was still a learning experience.


That's it. The rounds will do him good.

Will be interesting to see him progress.

I wonder how active they will keep him though. Covid times will slow things up but he's also wanting to go to the Olympics so has to stay under 10 fights.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> Huni and Opetaia are both so fucking promising. Opetaia is a beautiful boxer but he needs to stop waiting in the clinch for the ref to stop it with his head upright, that is an amateur habit he needs to work on. His southpaw 1-2 is elite.
> 
> Huni looks well suited to the pro game and Django has a head like a mallee root so no surprise he kept coming forward. Great debut for Justis.


A good night of boxing all round and Kayo are televising more upcoming bouts too.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> The language just got worse and worse in Kelleher's corner :lol:


Didn't they say both his cornermen had fought and been taken out in 2 by Opettia?

I was wondering as the rounds progressed if Kelleher might have been getting frustrated thinking to himself "fuck in doing better than both you two ever did!"


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's it. The rounds will do him good.
> 
> Will be interesting to see him progress.
> 
> I wonder how active they will keep him though. Covid times will slow things up but he's also wanting to go to the Olympics so has to stay under 10 fights.


Huni did some experimentation along the way tonight too. He approached a few rounds in completely different manner to others. Tried some infighting. Switch hit etc.

With COVID slowing things he won't get anywhere near the 10 fight threshold. But he has time to gain some invaluable experience heading into the Olympics.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Didn't they say both his cornermen had fought and been taken out in 2 by Opettia?
> 
> I was wondering as the rounds progressed if Kelleher might have been getting frustrated thinking to himself "fuck in doing better than both you two ever did!"


Yeah, expecting 2 guys Jai had blown away to be capable of guiding Kelleher to beating him was a bit of a stretch. But the instructions coming out of the corner - swearing and all - wasn't the worst I have heard.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Huni did some experimentation along the way tonight too. He approached a few rounds in completely different manner to others. Tried some infighting. Switch hit etc.
> 
> With COVID slowing things he won't get anywhere near the 10 fight threshold. But he has time to gain some invaluable experience heading into the Olympics.


Yep agreed. I don't think he was ever seriously in trouble with Django but he was made to work a bit, his gas tank tested a bit and he came through.

Good debut. History making as well since he took home the Aus title.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, expecting 2 guys Jai had blown away to be capable of guiding Kelleher to beating him was a bit of a stretch. But the instructions coming out of the corner - swearing and all - wasn't the worst I have heard.


Exactly what I was thinking. Bit rough around the edges regarding the language but they seem switched on and had sound advice for him. Kelleher was just no quite able to implement it. He was trying but fuck Jai is fast


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Bit rough around the edges regarding the language but they seem switched on and had sound advice for him. Kelleher was just no quite able to implement it. He was trying but fuck Jai is fast


Jai is tougher than he looks too. I was surprised how well he handled the aggression of 'Boom Boom' Flanagan last fight. Flanagan is basic but pretty intimidating and Jai was more than up for it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Jai is tougher than he looks too. I was surprised how well he handled the aggression of 'Boom Boom' Flanagan last fight. Flanagan is basic but pretty intimidating and Jai was more than up for it.


to be honest I haven't actually seen to many of Jai's fights. I caught the buzz for him when he was at the olympics and coming into the pros. Saw a few early fights but that was it until tonight.

He always looked like he had potential but seems like he's definitely frowning into it now


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> to be honest I haven't actually seen to many of Jai's fights. I caught the buzz for him when he was at the olympics and coming into the pros. Saw a few early fights but that was it until tonight.
> 
> He always looked like he had potential but seems like he's definitely frowning into it now


Have seen quite a few of his fights along the way, including his early ones. Early on his jab was quite poor and it took him a few fights to improve it. He has had some trouble with his hands though and apparently one is due to either be treated or operated on. Yet Lonegan was saying Jai would be fighting again first week of December.


----------



## DB Cooper

Newspapers confirming this morning that Hussain's jaw was broken.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Newspapers confirming this morning that Hussain's jaw was broken.




__
http://instagr.am/p/CGqfkxQHWct/


----------



## DB Cooper

Huni's team are apparently looking at him fighting 3 more times as a professional prior to the Tokyo Olympics mid next year.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Huni unmarked. Impressive debut. But a learning experience and a long way to go. Raw talent to burn.


That's good to hear, I thought he looked promising in the Olympic trials.


----------



## DB Cooper

Justis Huni is fighting again on December 3rd and again in Brisbane. Hearing his opponent could be 3-0 Cameroon born, 37 year old, Arsene Fosso.


----------



## DB Cooper

Well, look who have made up their differences :


----------



## DB Cooper

Big weekend for Aussie boxing @Super_Fly_Sam

Kambosos-Selby 31/10 at Wembley - Sunday morning our time.

Jason Moloney-Inoue 31/10 in Las Vegas - later on Sunday our time.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Big weekend for Aussie boxing @Super_Fly_Sam
> 
> Kambosos-Selby 31/10 at Wembley - Sunday morning our time.
> 
> Jason Moloney-Inoue 31/10 in Las Vegas - later on Sunday our time.


I think I should be able to catch Kambosos VS Selby in the morning if it's on Kayo or I can get a stream (which I should be able to)... But am going to be tied up through the day travelling so might miss Moloney fight. Unless I can get someone to take over driving duties and I'll get a stream on my phone.

Moloney VS Inoue is a main event PPV so won't be on Kayo. Only $29.95 though. Usually I go the stream route and am not up for paying for it. But I like the Moloney boys. I normally would support the PPV and order since they haven't over priced it but I don't have foxtel so can't get it even if I wanted to. Would have to be a stream.

Speaking of over priced... I'm a fan of Tim Tszyu and want to see him succeed. But I'll be F'd if I'm paying $59.95 for him to fight Bowyn Morgan with the main support bout as Mark Hunt VS Paul Gallen...... It's not a horrible fight for Tim. It's not a $60 ppy worth though and not with the support of Gallen and Hunt.... it'll be stream or miss out for that one

Am loving Kayo for the fights these days. the no spoiler thing is SO GOOD. Miss they fight just stay off social media or out of here and get onto kayo when you can and just watch it "live" when you're able.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


>


Hate to say it but I have him as a big underdog.

Would love to be proven wrong though. Would have no dramas eating my humble pie if the scores the upset


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hate to say it but I have him as a big underdog.
> 
> Would love to be proven wrong though. Would have no dramas eating my humble pie if the scores the upset


He is more a longshot than an underdog. Hard to see how he can come away with the win really. But we'll see soon enough how he fares.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> He is more a longshot than an underdog. Hard to see how he can come away with the win really. But we'll see soon enough how he fares.


Longshot/underdog.. semantics really.... 
Not to be to negative... but I mean to say that I believe the general consensus and expectation would be for Inoue to win and I can't say I disagree.

Anyways though... I'll get that out of the way now. Time to use the power of positive thoughts and try will it into existence!!

Lets go Moloney!!!! Make us proud!!


----------



## Richardg

Moloney, typical Aussie boxer, tough as nails but lacking in a champion's technique. He gave it everything.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Moloney, typical Aussie boxer, tough as nails but lacking in a champion's technique. He gave it everything.


Agree with you but I think Naoya Inoue is a very special talent and will be ranked with the ATGs by the time his career is over.


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Agree with you but I think Naoya Inoue is a very special talent and will be ranked with the ATGs by the time his career is over.


 Certainly, did you see in his post fight interview where he talked about his KO punch and how happy he was because he had practised it. To me that shows the difference, he is a student, a boxing technicion.


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Certainly, did you see in his post fight interview where he talked about his KO punch and how happy he was because he had practised it. To me that shows the difference, he is a student, a boxing technicion.


I'm sure Moloney practiced a lot of stuff too but Inoue is in a different league.


----------



## Richardg

A analysis of the fight, Maloney becomes predictable


----------



## Richardg

Another analysis, Moloney deserves to have a better trainer like most Aussie boxers including Horn.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebanie 'Blonde Bomber' Bridges has injured her arm and has been forced to withdraw from her title fight with Rachel Ball.


----------



## DB Cooper

Teofimo Lopez's camp have been contacted by George Kambosos' camp about defending his title in Australia. 

Australia's favourable COVID situation probably means there is some chance this fight could actually come off. The financial side would have to stack up as well of course.

The way Lopez dealt with Lomachenko leads me to think GK would have very little chance of beating him. But styles make fights and all that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Vegas Larfield, a young Aussie with only 1 pro fight to his name, has been added to the Crawford-Brook card in Las Vegas this weekend.

I think Larfield has been over there acting as a sparring partner.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/817285


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Teofimo Lopez's camp have been contacted by George Kambosos' camp about defending his title in Australia.
> 
> Australia's favourable COVID situation probably means there is some chance this fight could actually come off. The financial side would have to stack up as well of course.
> 
> The way Lopez dealt with Lomachenko leads me to think GK would have very little chance of beating him. But styles make fights and all that.


Great for us if the fight gets made down under.

Kambosos has kind of put himself in a weird spot I feel. He's not ready for the elites in my opinion, at least not yet. 
But if he doesn't act on the mandatory it could set his title shot back a long way who knows another chance would come back around.


----------



## DB Cooper

Vegas Larfield, the young Aussie with only 1 pro fight to his name, had a KO win on the Crawford-Brook undercard.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looking forward to seeing a replay of Moloney-Franco. Hearing many cries of robbery.


----------



## DB Cooper

Hearing all sorts of names being mentioned as future Justis Huni opponents. Including Alex Leapai and Solo Haumono. Not sure what the percentage is in fighting these old dinosaurs?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Vegas Larfield, the young Aussie with only 1 pro fight to his name, had a KO win on the Crawford-Brook undercard.


First I'd heard of the dude and obviously limited opposition but when he focused in and boxed rather than just try bang the dude out he looked impressive

Vegas is a wild name though haha.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Looking forward to seeing a replay of Moloney-Franco. Hearing many cries of robbery.


Was daylight robbery mate. I'm gutted for Andrew.

They stole the belt from him right in front of us. Andre Ward and Tim Bradley in the commentating team all said it was foul play as well.

The commission just wanted to protect their ref. Can't allow him being potentially wrong.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Hearing all sorts of names being mentioned as future Justis Huni opponents. Including Alex Leapai and Solo Haumono. Not sure what the percentage is in fighting these old dinosaurs?


Geez I hope not. Leapai should have called it quits a long time ago. 
It's a shit excuse but I guess Team Huni would want it to add a win over a "world title challenger" in Leapai to the record.

Leapai and Haumono would be in it for nothing more than a pay day


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Geez I hope not. Leapai should have called it quits a long time ago.
> It's a shit excuse but I guess Team Huni would want it to add a win over a "world title challenger" in Leapai to the record.
> 
> Leapai and Haumono would be in it for nothing more than a pay day


Part of the reason Leapai retired is because his eyes were badly damaged. He is also 41 years old.

Haumono is 45!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Part of the reason Leapai retired is because his eyes were badly damaged. He is also 41 years old.
> 
> Haumono is 45!


Maybe they are glutens for punishment and enjoy getting hurt :conf


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Maybe they are glutens for punishment and enjoy getting hurt :conf


More to do with getting paid than getting hurt.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> More to do with getting paid than getting hurt.


I'm sure it's a few thousand... but realistically how much money does Huni really bring to the table though?

The potential to be hurt doesn't really out weigh the prize in this case for me. Both must be doing it pretty hard for a buck


----------



## DB Cooper

Justis Huni's next opponent is Cameroon born 3-0 Arsene Fosso.

They will meet on December 3rd in Fortitude Valley (Qld).

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/863084


----------



## DB Cooper

The Joseph Parker vs Junior Fa fight has been postponed.

Fa has pulled out after abnormalities were found in blood tests. Fa will undergo surgery on Tuesday but the fight is likely to be postponed until March.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Mark Hunt $1.28
Paul Gallen $3.50

worth a solid punt on Gal for that I reckon


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Mark Hunt $1.28
> Paul Gallen $3.50
> 
> worth a solid punt on Gal for that I reckon


Yep. Gotta be a chance. Hasn't Gal got a crook shoulder or something though.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yep. Gotta be a chance. Hasn't Gal got a crook shoulder or something though.


I don't know man.
But I don't think Hunt has anything but a hail mary punch anyway


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I don't know man.
> But I don't think Hunt has anything but a hail mary punch anyway


Both have heads like bricks. But Hunt's punch resistance may not be what it used to be.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bowie Tupou has withdraw from his fight with Demsey McKean. Tupou is 38, hasn't fought for nearly 2 years and should retire.

Apparently Joe Goodall has been offered the fight on short notice.


----------



## DB Cooper

Justis Huni's path to the Olympics has been plotted.

Huni fights Arsene Fosso tomorrow night and to follow will be Herman Ene-Purcell in March, Alex Leapai in May and then Lucas Browne in July.

The Browne fight is already signed and the other fights agreed to in principal.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Justis Huni's path to the Olympics has been plotted.
> 
> Huni fights Arsene Fosso tomorrow night and to follow will be Herman Ene-Purcell in March, Alex Leapai in May and then Lucas Browne in July.
> 
> The Browne fight is already signed and the other fights agreed to in principal.


I've never heard of Fosso but Ene-Purcell and Leapai should be a walk in the park for Huni.

Browne at his best is a challenge an d should still be a test but I don't think he has a whole lot left to offer.

Hopefully they keep the rounds for his fights relatively low so he doesn't start adapting to having more work time and starting slower. It won't help him for the olympics.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I've never heard of Fosso but Ene-Purcell and Leapai should be a walk in the park for Huni.
> 
> Browne at his best is a challenge an d should still be a test but I don't think he has a whole lot left to offer.
> 
> Hopefully they keep the rounds for his fights relatively low so he doesn't start adapting to having more work time and starting slower. It won't help him for the olympics.


I haven't seen seen the fights but :

Huni stopped Fosso in 4 rounds.

Isaac Hardman beat Singh and that's not a bad scalp.

Shannon O'Connell won.


----------



## DB Cooper

Brock Jarvis 17-0 vs Mark Schliebs 12-0 this Friday night in Canberra.

https://boxrec.com/en/schedule?s[countryCode]=AU&s[division]=&s[media]=&s[sport]=proboxing&c_go=
Wonder if it will be on Kayo?

@Super_Fly_Sam


----------



## DB Cooper

Here's a card to keep an eye on for March next year in Bendigo :

https://boxrec.com/en/schedule?s[countryCode]=AU&s[division]=&s[media]=&s[sport]=proboxing&c_go=
So far listed :
Caparello vs Berridge - decent match up
Zerafa vs TBA - will likely be Mundine


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Brock Jarvis 17-0 vs Mark Schliebs 12-0 this Friday night in Canberra.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/schedule?s[countryCode]=AU&s[division]=&s[media]=&s[sport]=proboxing&c_go=
> Wonder if it will be on Kayo?
> 
> @Super_Fly_Sam


Hopefully. Jarvis seems to be coming along nicely and is fun to watch but he needs better comp.



DB Cooper said:


> Here's a card to keep an eye on for March next year in Bendigo :
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/schedule?s[countryCode]=AU&s[division]=&s[media]=&s[sport]=proboxing&c_go=
> So far listed :
> Caparello vs Berridge - decent match up
> Zerafa vs TBA - will likely be Mundine


Zerafa VS Mundine :vom
I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it. Horrible fight. 
Choc is shot to shit and Zerafa is delusional if he thinks beating him is going to do anything at all positive for his career.


----------



## DB Cooper

Yeah, Zerafa-Mundine would be a terrible match up. Zerafa would toy with what is left of Mundine. But I really enjoyed going to Bendigo for the first Horn-Zerafa fight and if they can build a bit of an undercard under Caparello vs Berridge, I will probably go.


----------



## DB Cooper

Demsey McKean is no longer on the Tim Tszyu vs Bowyn Morgan undercard for December 16th.

His opponent Bowie Tupou withdraw and it looks like they have been unable to come up with someone else.


----------



## DB Cooper

Brock Jarvis stopped Mark Schleibs in 5 rounds.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Alright what are you blokes thinking for tomorrow??

I've got;

Tszyu by late stoppage
Fleming points
Foley points
Wilson KO
Jackson KO
Gallan points

Never heard of Colosimo, Bargero, Doane or Girdham so no picks for them. 

The Gallen VS Hunt fight has actually got me somewhat interested. I don't think it's going to be an amazing fight but I'm interested because I can't for the life of me get why Hunt is so heavily favoured. It's come closer now $2.45 - $1.52 but I got on Gal at $3.50

I get that he's the UFC walk off KO guy and he's fought the tougher fights etc etc.... but he's old, been retired for a long time, likely wasn't within coo-ee of fight shape before getting the call up, has a big right hand which of course if he lands plum it's over but how good with just his hands is he outside of that threat?.... It's boxing so he can't wrestle Gal but I imagine coming from the league background and tackling people, gal should be strong enough to hold on and push back enough in the clinch. I'm sure Hunt has the better understanding of how to posture in a clinch to get his hands free and stuff but I would think Gal should be able to bear hug and tie up enough to get a ref to break them. 

Gal isn't a great boxer but he seems aware enough of himself to understand his spot in the sport and really does seem to be putting the effort in to improve. Doesn't strike me as having an ego that will tell him that it will be a walk in the park so will do everything he can be to be prepared. 

Hunt is and will always be the better overall fighter but at this point I can't see him pulling it off. I have a slight suspicion that he thinks he's gonna bomb him out and that's that but if he can't he's gonna gas much quicker than Gal. 

I'm thinking it's going to be an ugly laboured fight but Gal is going to grind it out.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Alright what are you blokes thinking for tomorrow??
> 
> I've got;
> 
> Tszyu by late stoppage
> Fleming points
> Foley points
> Wilson KO
> Jackson KO
> Gallan points
> 
> Never heard of Colosimo, Bargero, Doane or Girdham so no picks for them.
> 
> The Gallen VS Hunt fight has actually got me somewhat interested. I don't think it's going to be an amazing fight but I'm interested because I can't for the life of me get why Hunt is so heavily favoured. It's come closer now $2.45 - $1.52 but I got on Gal at $3.50
> 
> I get that he's the UFC walk off KO guy and he's fought the tougher fights etc etc.... but he's old, been retired for a long time, likely wasn't within coo-ee of fight shape before getting the call up, has a big right hand which of course if he lands plum it's over but how good with just his hands is he outside of that threat?.... It's boxing so he can't wrestle Gal but I imagine coming from the league background and tackling people, gal should be strong enough to hold on and push back enough in the clinch. I'm sure Hunt has the better understanding of how to posture in a clinch to get his hands free and stuff but I would think Gal should be able to bear hug and tie up enough to get a ref to break them.
> 
> Gal isn't a great boxer but he seems aware enough of himself to understand his spot in the sport and really does seem to be putting the effort in to improve. Doesn't strike me as having an ego that will tell him that it will be a walk in the park so will do everything he can be to be prepared.
> 
> Hunt is and will always be the better overall fighter but at this point I can't see him pulling it off. I have a slight suspicion that he thinks he's gonna bomb him out and that's that but if he can't he's gonna gas much quicker than Gal.
> 
> I'm thinking it's going to be an ugly laboured fight but Gal is going to grind it out.


Hunt went to make a run at Gallen at the weigh in and Gallen just smiled as an army of security people held Hunt back. It all looked a bit WWF to be honest. But Gallen looked very relaxed throughout.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338654977523257344


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Hunt went to make a run at Gallen at the weigh in and Gallen just smiled as an army of security people held Hunt back. It all looked a bit WWF to be honest. But Gallen looked very relaxed throughout.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338654977523257344


Hunt is taking us getting far more emotional than I thought he would.

Between him and Telford and Foley at least there was some action at the weigh in and interviews. Tszyu and Morgan are about as interesting as a wet blanket outside the ring


----------



## Bluey Smith

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hunt is taking us getting far more emotional than I thought he would.
> 
> Between him and Telford and Foley at least there was some action at the weigh in and interviews. Tszyu and Morgan are about as interesting as a wet blanket outside the ring


what are my options to see this shit show?

is it on Kayo?
any links or anything?


----------



## buff my helmet

I wonder who has the hardest head? Gal or Hunt? I guess we will find out tonight.


----------



## buff my helmet

Bluey Smith said:


> what are my options to see this shit show?
> 
> is it on Kayo?
> any links or anything?


If you think it is a shit show why are you so keen to watch it old fella?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hunt is taking us getting far more emotional than I thought he would.
> 
> Between him and Telford and Foley at least there was some action at the weigh in and interviews. Tszyu and Morgan are about as interesting as a wet blanket outside the ring


Gallen-Hunt should be interesting, one way or another. Heading down the pub shortly. Telford-Foley is already in progress. Luke Jackson lost to Lantry in a bit of a surprise.


----------



## DB Cooper

Liam Wilson was patient but when he unleashed that left hook late in the 3rd it was over.


----------



## DB Cooper

Fleming in now.


----------



## Bluey Smith

Calling Telford & Foley “The fight of the decade”!,,!!!!!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Gallen-Hunt should be interesting, one way or another. Heading down the pub shortly. Telford-Foley is already in progress. Luke Jackson lost to Lantry in a bit of a surprise.


Big surprise. I defo didn't think that was gonna happen.

Jackson isn't gonna win a world title but he has shown he was in and around the higher levels. Lantry probably is always gonna live around the Aussie battler maybe an Oceania type champ at most hey.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Bluey Smith said:


> Calling Telford & Foley "The fight of the decade"!,,!!!!!


Only caught it in round 9 but "fight of the decade" seems a stretch.

Both blokes were tired but Telford looked like he wouldn't have made it another round or two. Foley rallied well through the exhaustion


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Gal needs to get his right hand up around his shoulder and chin as rolls to his right to jab the body. Hunt will come over The jab if he keeps doing it


----------



## DB Cooper

Hunt was shit.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

early days but Morgan is way outclassed here


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

T-T-T-T-T-H-AT That’s all folks.

out classed. Morgan has the record on paper but didn’t belong in there tonight


----------



## Sawspan

Morgan was out of his depth there, but the improvement that Tim has shown is impressive. His range and control of distance is exceptional. He has had to focus more on polishing his fundamentals as he isn't blessed with the concrete right hand that his old man had, and that could be a blessing.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> early days but Morgan is way outclassed here


Morgan was tailor made for Tszyu from the minute they faced off. Tim hurt him with a couple of upper cuts and a hook but the finish was actually more clever than it looked. From some angles it might have just looked like a hail Mary on a hurt opponent, but Tim blocked Morgan's view of the impending bomb with a jab and Morgan didn't even see the bomb coming.


----------



## Bluey Smith

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Only caught it in round 9 but "fight of the decade" seems a stretch.
> 
> Both blokes were tired but Telford looked like he wouldn't have made it another round or two. Foley rallied well through the exhaustion


only seen the highlights but I haven't seen a pundit yet that hasn't absolutely beamed about it, most are saying it was worth the price of admission alone


----------



## buff my helmet

Bluey Smith said:


> only seen the highlights but I haven't seen a pundit yet that hasn't absolutely beamed about it, most are saying it was worth the price of admission alone


Not such a shit show after then.


----------



## buff my helmet

A very disciplined performance from Gal. Hunt was slow but Gal fought very smartly and could upset a few more before he is done.


----------



## Bluey Smith

buff my helmet said:


> Not such a shit show after then.


fuck off idiot, it's a turn of phrase, I'm not here to argue with stupid cunts like you, find someone else to bicker like a bitch with


----------



## buff my helmet

Bluey Smith said:


> fuck off idiot, it's a turn of phrase, I'm not here to argue with stupid cunts like you, find someone else to bicker like a bitch with


Go get yourself a beer and a seniors meal and settle yourself down before you further embarrass yourself old fella.


----------



## buff my helmet

Zerafa calling out Tszyu again.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

buff my helmet said:


> Zerafa calling out Tszyu again.


Zerafa had his chance and didn't take it. Back of the line for him.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Just saw on Tyson Lantry's instagram...

Someone had $3000 at $17 on him to win. $51,000 return!!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Zerafa had his chance and didn't take it. Back of the line for him.


Yep, he declined the fight Morgan took preferring the easy money fight with Mundine.

Yet Zerafa was in Tszyu's face straight after the fight last night. I don't get it.

Tim Tszyu vs Michael Zerafa video after Bowyn Morgan KO result, fight news | Fox Sports


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone know the purses for the fight last night?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone know the purses for the fight last night?


I read in the Melbourne Herald Sun that Gallen got $400,000 and Hunt 500,000 which just blew me away. Where would all the money have come from us after Tszyu was paid?

Didn't see anywhere what Tszyu was making. Nor Morgan. But Zerafa said he wasn't offered enough.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## buff my helmet

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Zerafa had his chance and didn't take it. Back of the line for him.


Zerafa claimed they didn't offer him enough money. But taking the Mundine fight instead stinks.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

buff my helmet said:


> Zerafa claimed they didn't offer him enough money. But taking the Mundine fight instead stinks.


Surely Mundine doesn't offer much either.

Wasn't he offered a couple hundred grand? Who's he to knock that back at this point.

Him VS Choc isn't gonna be a big cash fight either


----------



## buff my helmet

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Surely Mundine doesn't offer much either.
> 
> Wasn't he offered a couple hundred grand? Who's he to knock that back at this point.
> 
> Him VS Choc isn't gonna be a big cash fight either


Caparello vs Berridge probably should be the main event ahead of Zerafa vs Choc.


----------



## DB Cooper

41 year old Sakio Bika will return to the ring in February after a three and a half year break. His opponent is Adam Stowe.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/42088


----------



## DB Cooper

Mundine can't speak fluently any more and has that blank look in his eyes so characteristic of punch drunk fighters. If he is passed medically fit for this fight I want to know who the doctor is so I can make a point of never, ever using his services.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Mundine can't speak fluently any more and has that blank look in his eyes so characteristic of punch drunk fighters. If he is passed medically fit for this fight I want to know who the doctor is so I can make a point of never, ever using his services.


Man I'm not even going to bother giving that video another single view on YouTube.

Trash ass fight. Shouldn't happen. Zerafa and Choc have both proven they are delusional about their standing in the sport


----------



## hazza

buff my helmet said:


> Zerafa calling out Tszyu again.


what makes zerafa think he belongs in the same ring as tszyu.


----------



## buff my helmet

hazza said:


> what makes zerafa think he belongs in the same ring as tszyu.


Ambition? Money?


----------



## hazza

buff my helmet said:


> Ambition? Money?


well money, now that tszyu is the draw.

but boxing wise, he is not in the same class.

besides, he had his chance and he blew it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Willis Meehan 9-0 returns to the ring on February 27th at the Melbourne Pavilion against Hunter Sam 11-14-3.

Hunter Sam hasn't had a win for about 6 years but credit to him for the quality of opposition he has been facing. He has fought the who's who of Aust/NZ heavyweights.

Kane Watts is also listed on the bill. Though against TBA at this stage.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Surely Mundine doesn't offer much either.
> 
> Wasn't he offered a couple hundred grand? Who's he to knock that back at this point.
> 
> Him VS Choc isn't gonna be a big cash fight either


G'day @Super_Fly_Sam. Back from 2 weeks up on the VIC/NSW border.

Looks like Zerafa-Mundine is going to happen. Shit fight. In fact it is a pretty shitty card all-round.

Caparelo-Quninlan may off something? But I think Renold is shot.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/819660
Pity, because I really enjoyed going to Bendigo for the first Horn-Zerafa fight. But this looks like a waste of time and money.


----------



## DB Cooper

On the sad news front, former Aussie middleweight Leroy Brown has passed away at only 32. His cause of death is unknown at this stage.










Leroy, who fought out of Narooma, retired in 2014 with a pro record of 11-6-2. His biggest fight was against Dennis Hogan for the Australian middleweight title.

Brown also fought Dwight Ritchie, who is also sadly no longer with us.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> G'day @Super_Fly_Sam. Back from 2 weeks up on the VIC/NSW border.
> 
> Looks like Zerafa-Mundine is going to happen. Shit fight. In fact it is a pretty shitty card all-round.
> 
> Caparelo-Quninlan may off something? But I think Renold is shot.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/event/819660
> Pity, because I really enjoyed going to Bendigo for the first Horn-Zerafa fight. But this looks like a waste of time and money.


How's things with covid going on the border? We need a permit to get into Vic now as Sydney still has a few red zones. I'm not in any thankfully.

Choc and Zerafa are both delusional about what this fight is going to do. I think it's going to do terrible numbers if they try put it on pay per view. I'm not even sure mainevent would want to pick it up.

Actually it's probably a good win for Choc if he can pull it off but I can only see Zerafa stopping him. But beating a shot to shit old and soft Choc does nothing for him. I'd be interested to know what the purses are because outside of a big payday (which I doubt it is) I really can't understand his reasoning for wanting the fight. The win isn't going to make Horn or Tszyu suddenly interested in him.

Zerafa should have just accepted the B side to get Tszyu or go for someone like Denis Hogan.

Bendigo is far to far for me to go for this fight and to be honest, probably even the local pub is as well.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Quinlan VS Caparello has the potential to be a good fight but i think your right, Quinlan doesn’t have much left in the tank these days

Geez! Just looked, Quinlan has lost 5 in a row going back almost 3 years ago when Hooper knocked him out. He’s definitely past it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> On the sad news front, former Aussie middleweight Leroy Brown has passed away at only 32. His cause of death is unknown at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leroy, who fought out of Narooma, retired in 2014 with a pro record of 11-6-2. His biggest fight was against Dennis Hogan for the Australian middleweight title.
> 
> Brown also fought Dwight Ritchie, who is also sadly no longer with us.


That's tragic. To young to be passing.
Maybe he was sick?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How's things with covid going on the border? We need a permit to get into Vic now as Sydney still has a few red zones. I'm not in any thankfully.
> 
> Choc and Zerafa are both delusional about what this fight is going to do. I think it's going to do terrible numbers if they try put it on pay per view. I'm not even sure mainevent would want to pick it up.
> 
> Actually it's probably a good win for Choc if he can pull it off but I can only see Zerafa stopping him. But beating a shot to shit old and soft Choc does nothing for him. I'd be interested to know what the purses are because outside of a big payday (which I doubt it is) I really can't understand his reasoning for wanting the fight. The win isn't going to make Horn or Tszyu suddenly interested in him.
> 
> Zerafa should have just accepted the B side to get Tszyu or go for someone like Denis Hogan.
> 
> Bendigo is far to far for me to go for this fight and to be honest, probably even the local pub is as well.


We stayed on the Victorian side of the border and initially I don't know if we could have crossed even if we had wanted to. There was certainly a strong police presence there. After we had been there about a week of week and a half there was some easing of restrictions and I believe you could get across and back with some simple paperwork. We didn't bother. Heard too many stranded stories to want to take the risk.

Zerafa-Mundine is a money grab fight. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## DB Cooper

Let's hope the Olympics go ahead for Justis Huni's sake because he is a medal chance.

Australia have only ever won 4 Olympic medals in boxing. The best of which was 'Spike' Cheney's silver.

Australian Medals in Boxing in the Olympic Games (olympiandatabase.com)


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> We stayed on the Victorian side of the border and initially I don't know if we could have crossed even if we had wanted to. There was certainly a strong police presence there. After we had been there about a week of week and a half there was some easing of restrictions and I believe you could get across and back with some simple paperwork. We didn't bother. Heard too many stranded stories to want to take the risk.
> 
> Zerafa-Mundine is a money grab fight. Nothing more, nothing less.


Probably not worth rolling the dice on crossing over if you're only doing it just to cross over.
This vaccine can't come quick enough hey!

Money grab.... is it really though? Surely the purses aren't huge at this stage in their careers


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Probably not worth rolling the dice on crossing over if you're only doing it just to cross over.
> This vaccine can't come quick enough hey!
> 
> Money grab.... is it really though? Surely the purses aren't huge at this stage in their careers


There is no upside to the fight other than a payday though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Justis Huni has been injured and will not fight on the All Stars event on February 12th.

Huni came down heavily, head first, on concrete while wrestling and has concussion and facial injuries.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...n/news-story/a6d85353b94ef044ec51b43ec564e5ad


----------



## Dynamito

DB Cooper said:


> Justis Huni has been injured and will not fight on the All Stars event on February 12th.
> 
> Huni came down heavily, head first, on concrete while wrestling and has concussion and facial injuries.
> 
> https://www.couriermail.com.au/spor...n/news-story/a6d85353b94ef044ec51b43ec564e5ad


Poor kid.. thats terrible. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.

On a side note DB how good is the coaching in Australia?. I have always had the belief maybe wrongly that Australia was a world leader in modern Sports Science, Sports Psychology and efficient Hi-Tech methods of training.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dynamito said:


> Poor kid.. thats terrible. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> On a side note DB how good is the coaching in Australia?. I have always had the belief maybe wrongly that Australia was a world leader in modern Sports Science, Sports Psychology and efficient Hi-Tech methods of training.


Boxing coaching is really dependent on who you entrust your career to. There is a wide range of competences.....and incompetences.


----------



## DB Cooper

Billy Dibb 46-6 is scheduled to fight a Filipino ex kickboxer who has never had a pro boxing match, at the weekend.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/821935
FFS!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Billy Dibb 46-6 is scheduled to fight a Filipino ex kickboxer who has never had a pro boxing match, at the weekend.
> 
> https://boxrec.com/en/event/821935
> FFS!


Just hang them up already Billy!


----------



## DB Cooper

Ebanie Bridges makes her ring return in March against a 45 year old Kiwi.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/823462
Bridges was supposed to fight Rachel Ball for a WBA title in October but pulled out due to injury.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Zerafa should have just accepted the B side to get Tszyu or go for someone like Denis Hogan.


*Looks like Tszyu has grabbed Hogan*

Tim Tszyu 17-0 and WBO #2, IBF #3 light middleweight says he is confident he will defeat WBC #8 middleweight Dennis Hogan 28-3-1 on March 31, at a venue to be announced.

"I don't see it like others do" said Tszyu. "For me, this is not a big gamble. When I go to fight for that world title, I'm going there to win it, not to be a participant and just compete. So this fight against Dennis Hogan is the perfect preparation."

"Every fight for me is a big step up, every fight is a must-win fight. If I am to be a world champion, I've got to destroy whoever is in my way, and right now that is Hogan


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> *Looks like Tszyu has grabbed Hogan*
> 
> Tim Tszyu 17-0 and WBO #2, IBF #3 light middleweight says he is confident he will defeat WBC #8 middleweight Dennis Hogan 28-3-1 on March 31, at a venue to be announced.
> 
> "I don't see it like others do" said Tszyu. "For me, this is not a big gamble. When I go to fight for that world title, I'm going there to win it, not to be a participant and just compete. So this fight against Dennis Hogan is the perfect preparation."
> 
> "Every fight for me is a big step up, every fight is a must-win fight. If I am to be a world champion, I've got to destroy whoever is in my way, and right now that is Hogan


Hard to fault Tszyu's ambition.

I think he's still not quite ready for the likes of Charlo and co. But he's coming along nicely and staying active. Hogan isn't a push over and in these covid times it's a good fight in my opinion


----------



## DB Cooper

There has been a bit of too and fro on social media between Paul Gallen and Lucas Browne.

Browne was to fight Justis Huni but with Huni's recent head injury that will probably fall through. If it hasn't already.

Heard Browne is now contracted to Dean Lonergan. Will be interesting to see whether this fight can get made.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> There has been a bit of too and fro on social media between Paul Gallen and Lucas Browne.
> 
> Browne was to fight Justis Huni but with Huni's recent head injury that will probably fall through. If it hasn't already.
> 
> Heard Browne is now contracted to Dean Lonergan. Will be interesting to see whether this fight can get made.


Geez.. Browne is shot.. But surely he has enough in the tank for Gallen.

Huni would have beaten him up.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Geez.. Browne is shot.. But surely he has enough in the tank for Gallen.
> 
> Huni would have beaten him up.


Yeah, my initial reaction was Browne would probably beat Gallen easily. But Browne hasn't been any good for a while now and Gallen's win over Hunt was pretty impressive - even though Hunt was one punch dangerous but slow as a wet week.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, my initial reaction was Browne would probably beat Gallen easily. But Browne hasn't been any good for a while now and Gallen's win over Hunt was pretty impressive - even though Hunt was one punch dangerous but slow as a wet week.


I do think Gallen is _better_ than given credit for. 
Not that he is good in a sense that he is going to be the top of the pile amongst the Aus heavyweight scene but I think he's got in in him to upset a few people who would be seen as legit challenges for him.

I never saw Hunt being a real threat. I won a good few hundred on Gal in that one..... But surely.. Browne would have had to fall a significant amount to be beaten by Gallen now?

I do think it would be funny as all fuck if Gal got a W over Browne though.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Small thing.. but 9:55 into the Hot Boxin' podcast that Teofimo Lopez was on the other day.. Teo says "we threw out the contract, just past, early this week with Australia, with my mandatory. However if things go south, the whole thing next is Devin Haney" 

"Threw out" in the we threw out/sent out a contract to them. 

Small thing but could be sign that Teo VS George Kambosos could be close


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Small thing.. but 9:55 into the Hot Boxin' podcast that Teofimo Lopez was on the other day.. Teo says "we threw out the contract, just past, early this week with Australia, with my mandatory. However if things go south, the whole thing next is Devin Haney"
> 
> "Threw out" in the we threw out/sent out a contract to them.
> 
> Small thing but could be sign that Teo VS George Kambosos could be close


Interesting!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKtCcZZl_KY/

Still not official from what I can see. But it adds to what Teo said on the podcast


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKtCcZZl_KY/

Still not official from what I can see. But it adds to what Teo said on the podcast


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKtCcZZl_KY/
> 
> Still not official from what I can see. But it adds to what Teo said on the podcast


I like the artwork too.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I like the artwork too.


It's not bad. I didn't noitce the stunch roo in the background at first hahaha. 
If it gets signed I hope it happens in Aus. They'll no doubt jack the prices right up so I doubt I'd be ble to get proper ring side but for an undisputed title fight in Aus, I'd be willing to fork out say $500 for a ticket t most.

I'm still working my way through the podcast. Seems Teo is more interested in Haney but is giving Kambosos his chance as the mandatory.


----------



## DB Cooper

Went on-line to see what the price structure is for Zerafa-Mundine, in Bendigo and it looks like it could already be sold out?

It says on Ticketek 'Allocation Already Exhausted.'

Surely not?

@Super_Fly_Sam


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just hang them up already Billy!


Dib stopped his waste of time opponent in 7 rounds and now wants to fight Kyle McKenzie.


----------



## DB Cooper

The date being discussed for Browne-Gallen is April 14th.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Quinlan VS Caparello has the potential to be a good fight but i think your right, Quinlan doesn't have much left in the tank these days
> 
> Geez! Just looked, Quinlan has lost 5 in a row going back almost 3 years ago when Hooper knocked him out. He's definitely past it


Quinlan is out.

Caparello is now fighting Faris Chevalier who hasn't fought for about 5 years.

This card absolutely sucks!


----------



## Richardg

DB Cooper said:


> Quinlan is out.
> 
> Caparello is now fighting Faris Chevalier who hasn't fought for about 5 years.
> 
> This card absolutely sucks!


It's these sorts of 'fights' that drag Australia down internationally, there are the few top ranked Aussies of quality supporting boxing here while the leaches latch onto the resulting interest to make a quick dollar.


----------



## DB Cooper

George Kambosos is Teofimo Lopez' IBF mandatory and with Lopez keen to keep all his belts the fight looks like happening.

But their respective promoters haven't been able to come to agreement so a virtual purse bid has been called for February 18th.

Working date for the fight seems to be June 12th.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> George Kambosos is Teofimo Lopez' IBF mandatory and with Lopez keen to keep all his belts the fight looks like happening.
> 
> But their respective promoters haven't been able to come to agreement so a virtual purse bid has been called for February 18th.
> 
> Working date for the fight seems to be June 12th.


My guess is that Team Kambosos are pushing for the fight down under and for Team Lopez the purse isn't big enough to deal with the quarantine.


----------



## DB Cooper

A third Andrew Maloney vs Joshua Franco fight is in the making following the farce No Contest in their most recent fight. The likely date is May and it might even be here in Australia. Twin brother Jason is odds on to be on the undercard.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu plan to challenge Patrick Teixeira for Teixeira's WBO belt have gone down the drain after Costano defeated Teixeira at the weekend.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Tim Tszyu plan to challenge Patrick Teixeira for Teixeira's WBO belt have gone down the drain after Costano defeated Teixeira at the weekend.


Would he not simply be mandatory to Castano now?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Would he not simply be mandatory to Castano now?


I don't know that he was mandatory mate?

Thing it was just a fight they were working towards.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I don't know that he was mandatory mate?
> 
> Thing it was just a fight they were working towards.


Nah Tim was mandatory to Teixeira.
Hence why he was being targeted.

https://www.sportingnews.com/au/box...y challenger,Bowyn Morgan at Bankwest Stadium.

With Charlo holding the other belts, there was also probably an element of it being the easiest route to a title in the division.


----------



## Richardg

Looks like Kambosis is going to run into trouble, start at 3:21.


----------



## DB Cooper

Leftsmash said:


> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?objectid=12289536&ref=twitter
> Joseph Parker is allegedly the sports star subject to a name suppression in NZ from a charge of concerning supplying meth.


Boxer Joseph Parker breaks silence on name suppression case - NZ Herald


----------



## DB Cooper

Richardg said:


> Looks like Kambosis is going to run into trouble, start at 3:21.


Not sure anyone beats the Lopez who beat Loma.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> Looks like Kambosis is going to run into trouble, start at 3:21.


What ol mate said makes sense. But fuck that guy for spending 3 and half minutes at the start of the video trying to sell me his app or whatever the F it was.

I skipped past it but on principle, fuck him


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Not sure anyone beats the Lopez who beat Loma.


Controversial but I think potentially Haney could put box him. Not having the power to keep Lopez honest is the problem there though


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Not a chance I’m paying for Choc VS Zerafa... but if someone has a small body of water......?


----------



## DB Cooper

Zerafa KO1. 

Mundine is such a tragedy waiting to happen he will probably fight on.


----------



## Richardg

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What ol mate said makes sense. But fuck that guy for spending 3 and half minutes at the start of the video trying to sell me his app or whatever the F it was.
> 
> I skipped past it but on principle, fuck him


That's why I said start at 3:21. That bloke gives a lot of free advice, I guess he has to make a living though. I started following him when he gave a great analysis of Horn -v-Crawford with so much detail, stuff I would never have noticed.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Richardg said:


> That's why I said start at 3:21. That bloke gives a lot of free advice, I guess he has to make a living though. I started following him when he gave a great analysis of Horn -v-Crawford with so much detail, stuff I would never have noticed.


Maybe I'll have to give him another chance then


----------



## DB Cooper

Tim Tszyu vs Michael Zerafa have signed for a 10 rounder on July 7th, in Newcastle.

Justis Huni vs Paul Gallen appear to have be agreed to terms for June 16th - after originally looking like fighting on June 25th. The change of date is to give Huni a longer break heading into the Olympics. The fight is expected to be on pay per view with Gallen set to make in the vicinity of $1.5m. Huni will not doubt also be well rewarded.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Tim Tszyu vs Michael Zerafa have signed for a 10 rounder on July 7th, in Newcastle.
> 
> Justis Huni vs Paul Gallen appear to have be agreed to terms for June 16th - after originally looking like fighting on June 25th. The change of date is to give Huni a longer break heading into the Olympics. The fight is expected to be on pay per view with Gallen set to make in the vicinity of $1.5m. Huni will not doubt also be well rewarded.


Surely&#8230; this fight has got to be the one where Gal has bitten off more than he can chew


----------



## hazza

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Surely&#8230; this fight has got to be the one where Gal has bitten off more than he can chew


I thought you were going to say zerafa lol


----------



## DB Cooper

Both Aussie hockey teams kicking arse in Tokyo.....so far.


----------



## Armhit

Kiwi David Nykia is guaranteed at least a bronze to go with his commonwealth medals. Not a huge fan of pros going into the Olympics but he only had one pro fight vs a bum so I suppose it could be worse.

His first two fights weren't against renowned opposition but he has the best fighter in the division next in Gadzhimagomedov. The Russian is 83-5 as an amateur including a previous win over Nykia so a result in that one would be a real statement.


----------



## DB Cooper

Zerafa due to return on October 16th. 

If ever there was a guy who needs to rebuild his credibility it is him. It will be a long way back after withdrawing from the Tszyu fight the way he did.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Zerafa due to return on October 16th.
> 
> If ever there was a guy who needs to rebuild his credibility it is him. It will be a long way back after withdrawing from the Tszyu fight the way he did.


No doubt.

I heard the other day that apparently Zerafa didn't pull out. It was a dispute between camps and No Limit basically just went with the fuck it to difficult and moved on without Team Zerafa actually committing to pulling out. Who knows if that's true or not.

Either way, I think most people are going to look at the situation as being the fault of Zerafa and won't be giving him any benefit of the doubt.

Whoever is right or wrong the Tszyu fight not going ahead really hurts him. Whoever he comes back against sure as shit isn't getting him the $300k or so that Tszyu was going to pay him... Plus unless he someone manages to get some very solid world credible wins he'll never get that fight in the future. There isn't enough Aussie for him to beat to put him back on Tszyu's radar unless Tszyu himself has taken a bad loss and also needs to rebuild.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I heard the other day that apparently Zerafa didn't pull out. It was a dispute between camps and No Limit basically just went with the fuck it to difficult and moved on without Team Zerafa actually committing to pulling out. Who knows if that's true or not.
> 
> Either way, I think most people are going to look at the situation as being the fault of Zerafa and won't be giving him any benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Whoever is right or wrong the Tszyu fight not going ahead really hurts him. Whoever he comes back against sure as shit isn't getting him the $300k or so that Tszyu was going to pay him... Plus unless he someone manages to get some very solid world credible wins he'll never get that fight in the future. There isn't enough Aussie for him to beat to put him back on Tszyu's radar unless Tszyu himself has taken a bad loss and also needs to rebuild.


Yeah, Zerafa's withdrawal never did make any sense but he was the one saying it was about COVID and not wanting his team to have to be away from their families and so on.

Zerafa has only made $30k in the ring since December 2019. So he will be pretty keen to make a buck and that's part of the reason I was so surprised he pulled out of the Tszyu fight. He pursued Tszyu relentlessly to get that fight and then.....


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Yeah, Zerafa's withdrawal never did make any sense but he was the one saying it was about COVID and not wanting his team to have to be away from their families and so on.
> 
> Zerafa has only made $30k in the ring since December 2019. So he will be pretty keen to make a buck and that's part of the reason I was so surprised he pulled out of the Tszyu fight. He pursued Tszyu relentlessly to get that fight and then.....


Any word who the opponent is?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Any word who the opponent is?


I don't think Tszyu or Zerafa's next opponent has been finalized as yet.


----------



## DB Cooper

Listened to a podcast on the way home from work tonight and Ben Damon, who was right in the thick of the negotiations, said Zerafa's team demanded a guarantee from the Victorian government that they could return to Victoria straight after the fight regardless of the COVID situation. I think they were also demanding that they would not have to quarantine regardless of the COVID situation.

I don't think the government was ever going to bow to such a demand.

Team Zerafa were actually offered financial compensation if the situation did arise that they got stranded, but they refused it.


----------



## Armhit

Nykia got exposed a bit by the Russian who looks very good BTW.

A bronze for the kiwi who will no doubt be headlining DUCO events PPV's near you soon.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Listened to a podcast on the way home from work tonight and Ben Damon, who was right in the thick of the negotiations, said Zerafa's team demanded a guarantee from the Victorian government that they could return to Victoria straight after the fight regardless of the COVID situation. I think they were also demanding that they would not have to quarantine regardless of the COVID situation.
> 
> I don't think the government was ever going to bow to such a demand.
> 
> Team Zerafa were actually offered financial compensation if the situation did arise that they got stranded, but they refused it.


Well... if that's the truth, Team Zerafa only have themselves to blame. Absolutely ridiculous to 1: Expect the Vic gov would bend the rules for them and 2: Walk away even with the extra compensation being there if need be.

Stupid move!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Armhit said:


> Nykia got exposed a bit by the Russian who looks very good BTW.
> 
> A bronze for the kiwi who will no doubt be headlining DUCO events PPV's near you soon.


I don't know if exposed is the right word for it. He was just beaten by the better man today. 
He wasn't outclassed. If anything I though he had the better punches but his defence was a bit leaky. Seems in the close rounds at Tokyo where both are landing the judges favour the work rate which was with the Russian.

He'll bounce back though. The bronze will give him a massive publicity boost, he's a good looking lad and once he starts knocking people out in the pros he'll become a massive star.

Nyika VS Huni in a year or two, assuming they both keep winning, will be huge!!


----------



## Armhit

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I don't know if exposed is the right word for it. He was just beaten by the better man today.
> He wasn't outclassed. If anything I though he had the better punches but his defence was a bit leaky. Seems in the close rounds at Tokyo where both are landing the judges favour the work rate which was with the Russian.
> 
> He'll bounce back though. The bronze will give him a massive publicity boost, he's a good looking lad and once he starts knocking people out in the pros he'll become a massive star.
> 
> Nyika VS Huni in a year or two, assuming they both keep winning, will be huge!!


I thought he was handily beaten but that's just me, agree he has good prospects in the pros though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Harry! Harry! Harry!


----------



## DB Cooper

Paul Gallen has signed a deal for 3 more fights. 

Gallen says he aims to fight footballers from now on, rather than take on our best heavyweights. 

He is likely to fight once more this year - COVID allowing - and then twice next year.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Paul Gallen has signed a deal for 3 more fights.
> 
> Gallen says he aims to fight footballers from now on, rather than take on our best heavyweights.
> 
> He is likely to fight once more this year - COVID allowing - and then twice next year.


Ahhh,

Not interested at all in Gal fighting if he does footy fights. 
Gal have shown he's above the "footy" level fighter... He's not an elite guy down under but he has shown he'd be able to mix it with some of the top 10 type guys down under.

Fighting footy players who are just coming into the sport isn't appealing to me at all.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Ahhh,
> 
> Not interested at all in Gal fighting if he does footy fights.
> Gal have shown he's above the "footy" level fighter... He's not an elite guy down under but he has shown he'd be able to mix it with some of the top 10 type guys down under.
> 
> Fighting footy players who are just coming into the sport isn't appealing to me at all.


Can't say it excites me either.

Gallen claims footballers are queuing up to fight him. Must be all about the money because what footballer in their right mind would want to fight Gallen?


----------



## Armhit

DB Cooper said:


> Paul Gallen has signed a deal for 3 more fights.
> 
> Gallen says he aims to fight footballers from now on, rather than take on our best heavyweights.
> 
> He is likely to fight once more this year - COVID allowing - and then twice next year.


Circus.

Problem is people will pay to see it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Armhit said:


> Circus.
> 
> Problem is people will pay to see it.


Yep and Gallen will laugh all the way to the bank....again.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

At the same time as thinking it's stupid as hell and not being a fan of it... I simply cannot blame Gal for doing it. 
If he's happy taking the knocks to the head, why the hell wouldn't he do it for the $$ he's pulling in.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> At the same time as thinking it's stupid as hell and not being a fan of it... I simply cannot blame Gal for doing it.
> If he's happy taking the knocks to the head, why the hell wouldn't he do it for the $$ he's pulling in.


I agree. But how much money does Gallen need?

He would have made a shitload from rugby after playing about 350 games and he made $1.5m from the Huni fight alone.

Surely it's time he put his health ahead of making more millions?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> I agree. But how much money does Gallen need?
> 
> He would have made a shitload from rugby after playing about 350 games and he made $1.5m from the Huni fight alone.
> 
> Surely it's time he put his health ahead of making more millions?


I guess the thing is, at the moment... Gal probably thinks and feels fine... Won't know there's damage until it's to late.

Probably also thinks after just about going the distance with Huni, a few extra footy players won't be able to do much to him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I guess the thing is, at the moment... Gal probably thinks and feels fine... Won't know there's damage until it's to late.
> 
> Probably also thinks after just about going the distance with Huni, a few extra footy players won't be able to do much to him.


Thing is, after all Gallen has put his head through the damage is probably already done. It just takes years in many cases to reveal itself.


----------



## DB Cooper

Both Moloneys in moments of truth tomorrow.

Bring home those belts boys!


----------



## Armhit

I did not know that sonny Bill Williams had resumed his boxing career after a 5 year absence, anyone got the footage of him being floored?


----------



## DB Cooper

Jason Moloney got the job done. Andrew's fate is in the hands of the judges.


----------



## DB Cooper

Joshua Franco defeated Andrew Moloney UD.

All 3 judges had it 116-112.

Haven't seen the fight yet so can't offer a comment.


----------

